# Celine Chitty-chat club!



## littlerock

Hello fellow Celine lovers 

Here is your designated chat thread! Hope you all are well and having a lovely Saturday so far. I am out the door to see my nephew's baseball game. Fun!


----------



## jenayb

Woohoo!!

artyhat:


----------



## BellaShoes

Present!! 

Sooooo, we can chat about anything right?

I NEED THESE CHANEL BOOTS IN MY LIFE!!!!!!!! All hands on deck, if you see them in a 38.5-39.... let me know please!


----------



## jenayb

^ I love that colour brown!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Me too! Plus it would be nice not to have a skyscraper heel on ALL my shoes ush:

The only drag, Chanel isn't available online.. either auction sites or phone calls so any help/sightings/intel is appreciated!


----------



## dozzaroo

Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum 

I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)

I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:

1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
2.Denim mini (from a/w)
3.Grainy camel mini
4.Cobalt mini
5.Tri-color nano
6.Burgundy nano
7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
8.Python tri-pochette 
9.Red cabas
10. Black on black fur cabas
11. Black on white fur cabas
12.Burgundy cabas with clasp

And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have


----------



## jenayb

dozzaroo said:


> Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum
> 
> I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)
> 
> I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:
> 
> 1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
> 2.Denim mini (from a/w)
> 3.Grainy camel mini
> 4.Cobalt mini
> 5.Tri-color nano
> 6.Burgundy nano
> 7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
> 8.Python tri-pochette
> 9.Red cabas
> 10. Black on black fur cabas
> 11. Black on white fur cabas
> 12.Burgundy cabas with clasp
> 
> And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have



Great collection! Amazing choices!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

dozzaroo said:


> Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum
> 
> I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)
> 
> I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:
> 
> 1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
> 2.Denim mini (from a/w)
> 3.Grainy camel mini
> 4.Cobalt mini
> 5.Tri-color nano
> 6.Burgundy nano
> 7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
> 8.Python tri-pochette
> 9.Red cabas
> 10. Black on black fur cabas
> 11. Black on white fur cabas
> 12.Burgundy cabas with clasp
> 
> And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have


 
Wow! This is an incredible collection!


----------



## DollyGirl

dozzaroo said:


> Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum
> 
> I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)
> 
> I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:
> 
> 1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
> 2.Denim mini (from a/w)
> 3.Grainy camel mini
> 4.Cobalt mini
> 5.Tri-color nano
> 6.Burgundy nano
> 7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
> 8.Python tri-pochette
> 9.Red cabas
> 10. Black on black fur cabas
> 11. Black on white fur cabas
> 12.Burgundy cabas with clasp
> 
> And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have



 WOW~ I would love to see a pic of your collection!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you littlerock! :urock:
Hello my celine lovelies.. finally a chat thread so we chat about everything!! can't wait to get to know you girls a lil better.. btw, *dreamlet *, one of these days, you, bella, and I should get together and hunt around the bay area for celine. 



dozzaroo said:


> Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum
> 
> I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)
> 
> I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:
> 
> 1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
> 2.Denim mini (from a/w)
> 3.Grainy camel mini
> 4.Cobalt mini
> 5.Tri-color nano
> 6.Burgundy nano
> 7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
> 8.Python tri-pochette
> 9.Red cabas
> 10. Black on black fur cabas
> 11. Black on white fur cabas
> 12.Burgundy cabas with clasp
> 
> And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have



what a collection!! whenever you get a chance, can you take a picture of it?


----------



## indi3r4

if anyone could pull that boots, it's you bella!  looks like you need a mile long legs to look good in it.. and i love that color! what's the style name so i can keep an eye out?



BellaShoes said:


> Present!!
> 
> Sooooo, we can chat about anything right?
> 
> I NEED THESE CHANEL BOOTS IN MY LIFE!!!!!!!! All hands on deck, if you see them in a 38.5-39.... let me know please!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks indi!!! I cannot find the style name anywhere!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

So, I have been carrying my black smooth since she arrived a few weeks ago, I cannot believe how many compliments these bags get!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

*rides in on tiny invisible Missoni bike*

YAY!!! YES!! We have a chat thread. TY LittleRock.

Bella those boots are stunning. Wish I was taller to rock something like that. For the past 10 days or so I've been sportin my Bordeaux which has softened up a bit and everyone always asks what kinda bag is that. I love that bag. It's funny cause I was talking with my BF about getting another one in another color and she was like do you want the same bag just in another color and back then I said no you're right but now I do. And of course now I can't find the color I want.  *climbs off soapbox*


----------



## dozzaroo

I'm definitely gonna take photos of my Celines some time.Just need to find the time and a half decent camera!! Forgot to add that I have a leopard mini and a leopard cabas too! I can't believe how addictive Celine is!!


----------



## jenayb

joyceluvsbags said:


> *rides in on tiny invisible Missoni bike*
> 
> YAY!!! YES!! We have a chat thread. TY LittleRock.
> 
> Bella those boots are stunning. Wish I was taller to rock something like that. For the past 10 days or so I've been sportin my Bordeaux which has softened up a bit and everyone always asks what kinda bag is that. I love that bag. It's funny cause I was talking with my BF about getting another one in another color and she was like do you want the same bag just in another color and back then I said no you're right but now I do. And of course now I can't find the color I want.  *climbs off soapbox*



Pfft. DBF was the same way. All of a sudden one day he looked up at this one shelf in our closet and was like, "Are those all those ONE bags!?" Horrified, he was. Now that I've rid our closet of a few Minis, he's taken a sudden interest; "Ahhh, so you are only keeping X, X, and X?" 

Honestly, I'm perfectly fine with having many colours of the same bag. It's such an amazing and versatile bag... Why not, right? If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## BattyBugs

Exactly! I have my heart set on the shoulder luggage as my next Celine and am first on the waitlist at Barney's for a Coliquet (sp?) Red one. They are due in sometime in November and I can't wait.

Thanks littlerock for the chat thread!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Pfft. DBF was the same way. All of a sudden one day he looked up at this one shelf in our closet and was like, "Are those all those ONE bags!?" Horrified, he was. Now that I've rid our closet of a few Minis, he's taken a sudden interest; "Ahhh, so you are only keeping X, X, and X?"
> 
> Honestly, I'm perfectly fine with having many colours of the same bag. It's such an amazing and versatile bag... Why not, right? *If it ain't broke, don't fix it*.



Umm, do you mean....if _we_ ain't broke.... :giggles:


----------



## LadyCupid

Hi everyone,
I am very new to Celine bag and only recently have been paying attention to the luggage mainly the mini size. 

I notice some only has the zippered interior pocket whereas some have the extra 2 open compartment. The cobalt blue did not have the open pockets.  

Also the serial number on the leather tab varies as well. Some have two rows of serial some have only one. Those with one row also has variation. Some with one row of serial number and the next row has the "Made in Italy" written. What do all the numbers/letters on the serial mean? I was comparing a few cobalt blue minis and they have the same serial number (F-UP-0161). 

I am sorry if this is not the right place to ask.


----------



## indi3r4

not sure about the serial number answer but for the cell phone pockets, i believe it's a new addition to the luggage bag.. my lipstick and cobalt mini don't have the extra pocket either.


----------



## LadyCupid

I wonder when Celine started to add the open pockets. I am in the process of obtaining a cobalt mini and how I wish it came with the open pockets.


----------



## Winterbaby

Anyone have any advice on how I can get my hands on a Celine classic box in black or camel online?

Departement Fem has only forest and havana. 

Those Chanel boots are gorgeous!


----------



## dreamlet

Winterbaby said:


> Anyone have any advice on how I can get my hands on a Celine classic box in black or camel online?
> 
> Departement Fem has only forest and havana.
> 
> Those Chanel boots are gorgeous!



I think a phone order will be your best bet. Depending on where you are located, I would try Neiman Marcus, Saks, Barneys, Kirna Zabete, or Matches.

You didn't mention which size you are looking for, but in my experience the classic box is much easier to find than the luggage. Especially in classic colors like black or camel.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ummmm, what the heck?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/damages-MAN...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5890100445#ht_5171wt_1114


----------



## Bijouxlady

OMG! Who in their right mind would buy these ugly a** things??


----------



## nightshade

BellaShoes said:


> Umm, do you mean....if _we_ ain't broke.... :giggles:



 so very true!


----------



## nightshade

jenaywins said:


> Pfft. *DBF was the same way. All of a sudden one day he looked up at this one shelf in our closet and was like, "Are those all those ONE bags!?" Horrified, he was.* Now that I've rid our closet of a few Minis, he's taken a sudden interest; "Ahhh, so you are only keeping X, X, and X?"
> 
> Honestly, I'm perfectly fine with having many colours of the same bag. It's such an amazing and versatile bag... Why not, right? If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



haha i can relate to this! he shakes his head and sighs every time i get new parcels (invariably bags, and in recent times, invariably celine bags!) delivered to me.


----------



## jenayb

nightshade said:


> haha i can relate to this! he shakes his head and sighs every time i get new parcels (invariably bags, and in recent times, invariably celine bags!) delivered to me.



Lmao!! I went out of town this weekend without him to stay with my parents, and I got a text Friday afternoon: "You got 10 packages. WTF."


----------



## jenayb

Aw! Those poor Manolos saw a lot of wild nights!! artyhat:


----------



## nightshade

jenaywins said:


> Lmao!! I went out of town this weekend without him to stay with my parents, and I got a text Friday afternoon: "You got 10 packages. WTF."



 oh that is gold! once again, i can relate! i literally just got home from a short out of town trip last night and today i had to go to the post office to collect 5 parcels that arrived in my absence. hahaha. i'm very thankful that my bf doesn't live with me phew. but wow jenaywins, 10 packages, now that's exciting stuff! will there be any new reveals from you soon?


----------



## nightshade

Winterbaby said:


> Anyone have any advice on how I can get my hands on a Celine classic box in black or camel online?
> 
> Departement Fem has only forest and havana.



yep i agree, a phone order is probably the best way to go. i've got 2 SAs who have been amazingly helpful and have managed to find several bags for me recently. PM me if you need their details


----------



## jenayb

nightshade said:


> oh that is gold! once again, i can relate! i literally just got home from a short out of town trip last night and today i had to go to the post office to collect 5 parcels that arrived in my absence. hahaha. i'm very thankful that my bf doesn't live with me phew. but wow jenaywins, 10 packages, now that's exciting stuff! will there be any new reveals from you soon?





We are redoing our kitchen, so the majority is just household stuff. Yawn.


----------



## indi3r4

good morning ladies! 
it's raining out here..


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> good morning ladies!
> it's raining out here..



Omg it poured last night!!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Send some to Dallas please!! WE need rain in a bad way!


----------



## indi3r4

are you guys still in dry streak? *sending ours your way*
weather in SF is always weird.. last night till this morning was raining and now the sun is out and shining so bright  i'm so ready for fall wardrobe! I wanna wear my coat, poncho, and boots.


----------



## dreamlet

indi3r4 said:


> are you guys still in dry streak? *sending ours your way*
> weather in SF is always weird.. last night till this morning was raining and now the sun is out and shining so bright  i'm so ready for fall wardrobe! I wanna wear my coat, poncho, and boots.




Are you another SF girl? Me too!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Yup! Still in a drought! The big lake in our gated community is getting lower all the time. WE need a slow, steady, soaking rain to come our way. I am sooooo ready for cool weather so I can wear my fall clothes too! If something doesn't happen soon I may just have to wear them and sweat!


----------



## BattyBugs

The pond across the street from our house has been dry for months now. We really need rain in the worst way.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> The pond across the street from our house has been dry for months now. We really need rain in the worst way.


 
When I was in Dallas a couple months back, it was SO humid. I can't believe the lack of rain you guys are having. :tumbleweed:


----------



## jenayb

Yay the Exotics Reference Thread is here!!!! Thanks, *LR*!!!!! 

Hopefully I won't miss the UPS man tomorrow and I'll be able to contribute!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oooooooh!!!! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Exotics Reference Thread is here!!!! Thanks, *LR*!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully I won't miss the UPS man tomorrow and I'll be able to contribute!


 Can't wait to see some modeling pics!!


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> Can't wait to see some modeling pics!!



I can't wait to get her!!!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Exotics Reference Thread is here!!!! Thanks, *LR*!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully I won't miss the UPS man tomorrow and I'll be able to contribute!




Cannot wait to see pics of your gorgeous new python!!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Cannot wait to see pics of your gorgeous new python!!



Thank you! I'm over the moon!


----------



## Alisa

Can I vent?  I purchased a mini luggage on Tuesday and was told it will be shipped next business day, I was so excited but it didn't arrive as scheduled. The UPS tracking says it will arrive tomorrow.  So much for next day shipping. I'm so anxious...


----------



## indi3r4

Jenay and Alisa, can't wait for you guys to get your luggage!!  



dreamlet said:


> Are you another SF girl? Me too!



yes!  i'm always on the lookout for girls carrying celine in the city.


----------



## Alisa

I finally got my bag!!!  

Oh the emotions that I went through with just a handbag, I'm sure you can all relate. It sort of went like this:
1. Frustration - couldn't find my preferred colour, kept calling around stores nationwide 
2. Cross eyed - from reading numerous forum posts, websites & articles
3. Exhilaration - discovering a bag is available
4. Disappointment - finding out the bag is sold out
5. Hesitation - found a beige colour that's not my first choice, should I settle...?
6. Excitement - got a private message from handbag angel that my colour is available in another department store
7. Extreme happiness - winning!  Nordies had my bag, next day shipping free of charge
8. Anxious - waiting for UPS, it was worse than the night before X'mas
9. Frustration - yes we've gone full circles with emotions here, bag didn't arrive on the date promised
10. Horrified - box was squashed!  Is my bag damaged??? (see picture)
11. Joy joy joy!!!  The colour is exactly what I wanted.

Shock & Horror!



Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!


----------



## jenayb

Alisa said:


> I finally got my bag!!!
> 
> Oh the emotions that I went through with just a handbag, I'm sure you can all relate. It sort of went like this:
> 1. Frustration - couldn't find my preferred colour, kept calling around stores nationwide
> 2. Cross eyed - from reading numerous forum posts, websites & articles
> 3. Exhilaration - discovering a bag is available
> 4. Disappointment - finding out the bag is sold out
> 5. Hesitation - found a beige colour that's not my first choice, should I settle...?
> 6. Excitement - got a private message from handbag angel that my colour is available in another department store
> 7. Extreme happiness - winning!  Nordies had my bag, next day shipping free of charge
> 8. Anxious - waiting for UPS, it was worse than the night before X'mas
> 9. Frustration - yes we've gone full circles with emotions here, bag didn't arrive on the date promised
> 10. Horrified - box was squashed!  Is my bag damaged??? (see picture)
> 11. Joy joy joy!!!  The colour is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Shock & Horror!
> View attachment 1501261
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!
> View attachment 1501263



Yay beautiful!


----------



## nightshade

Alisa said:


> I finally got my bag!!!
> 
> Oh the emotions that I went through with just a handbag, I'm sure you can all relate. It sort of went like this:
> 1. Frustration - couldn't find my preferred colour, kept calling around stores nationwide
> 2. Cross eyed - from reading numerous forum posts, websites & articles
> 3. Exhilaration - discovering a bag is available
> 4. Disappointment - finding out the bag is sold out
> 5. Hesitation - found a beige colour that's not my first choice, should I settle...?
> 6. Excitement - got a private message from handbag angel that my colour is available in another department store
> 7. Extreme happiness - winning!  Nordies had my bag, next day shipping free of charge
> 8. Anxious - waiting for UPS, it was worse than the night before X'mas
> 9. Frustration - yes we've gone full circles with emotions here, bag didn't arrive on the date promised
> 10. Horrified - box was squashed!  Is my bag damaged??? (see picture)
> 11. Joy joy joy!!!  The colour is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Shock & Horror!
> View attachment 1501261
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!
> View attachment 1501263



you've really run the gamut of emotions there, alisa! But i'm sure it was totally worth it, for that beauuutiful tricolour! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## dreamlet

Alisa said:


> I finally got my bag!!!
> 
> Oh the emotions that I went through with just a handbag, I'm sure you can all relate. It sort of went like this:
> 1. Frustration - couldn't find my preferred colour, kept calling around stores nationwide
> 2. Cross eyed - from reading numerous forum posts, websites & articles
> 3. Exhilaration - discovering a bag is available
> 4. Disappointment - finding out the bag is sold out
> 5. Hesitation - found a beige colour that's not my first choice, should I settle...?
> 6. Excitement - got a private message from handbag angel that my colour is available in another department store
> 7. Extreme happiness - winning!  Nordies had my bag, next day shipping free of charge
> 8. Anxious - waiting for UPS, it was worse than the night before X'mas
> 9. Frustration - yes we've gone full circles with emotions here, bag didn't arrive on the date promised
> 10. Horrified - box was squashed!  Is my bag damaged??? (see picture)
> 11. Joy joy joy!!!  The colour is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Shock & Horror!
> View attachment 1501261
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!
> View attachment 1501263



I love the chronicle of emotions as you searched and waited for the perfect bag!

I hope it was all worthwhile in the end. Congrats on your new Celine!


----------



## BattyBugs

Alisa said:


> I finally got my bag!!!
> 
> Oh the emotions that I went through with just a handbag, I'm sure you can all relate. It sort of went like this:
> 1. Frustration - couldn't find my preferred colour, kept calling around stores nationwide
> 2. Cross eyed - from reading numerous forum posts, websites & articles
> 3. Exhilaration - discovering a bag is available
> 4. Disappointment - finding out the bag is sold out
> 5. Hesitation - found a beige colour that's not my first choice, should I settle...?
> 6. Excitement - got a private message from handbag angel that my colour is available in another department store
> 7. Extreme happiness - winning!  Nordies had my bag, next day shipping free of charge
> 8. Anxious - waiting for UPS, it was worse than the night before X'mas
> 9. Frustration - yes we've gone full circles with emotions here, bag didn't arrive on the date promised
> 10. Horrified - box was squashed!  Is my bag damaged??? (see picture)
> 11. Joy joy joy!!!  The colour is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Shock & Horror!
> View attachment 1501261
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!
> View attachment 1501263


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Alisa

Thanks Jenaywins, nightshade, dreamlet & BattyBugs 

I should thank you all for your contributions on this forum, it was very helpful in this whole handbag selecting / purchasing process!


----------



## melisande

^^ Wow, they really bashed up your box! No wonder you were worried.


----------



## Bijouxlady

So happy that you are happy with your new bag! She's a beauty!


----------



## Alisa

melisande said:


> ^^ Wow, they really bashed up your box! No wonder you were worried.



Yeah, UPS really mishandled the package.  Speaking of boxes, do Celine bags usually come in a box?  Mine was in a Nordies box. This is my first bag from Celine so I'm not sure how they're presented when you purchase it.  I was kind of expecting a nice sturdy white box or something similar...


----------



## HandbagAngel

Celine doesn't come with box, only the dust bag.  I wish they will change that.


----------



## dreamlet

Box bags come with a box, but not the other styles.


----------



## Alisa

Interesting.  I agree I wish they would change that too.  It makes the acquisition that much more exciting!


----------



## BagLover26

I just saw a tri color mini luggage (beige, burgundy, black) combo at Nordstrom Bellevue store.


----------



## Louis&Mark

can someone tell me why overstock.com sells celine bags?  i mean, the bags are pretty much sold out everywhere, i thought.  so why is the phantom etc being sold there?  how is the condition of these bags, i wonder.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Louis&Mark said:


> can someone tell me why overstock.com sells celine bags?  i mean, the bags are pretty much sold out everywhere, i thought.  so why is the phantom etc being sold there?  how is the condition of these bags, i wonder.



I don't know but I think it's great...and even better, there are no taxes...prices are better than the store!


----------



## KMR590

please Help me to decid, I want to buy a gift for my mom, But i cant decide.

*Celine Trapeze*
bagsnob.com/sgmwp/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Celine_trapeze_bag.jpg
VS.
*Celine Luggage Mini*
http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/seaport-06.jpg
http://www.pinkmemo.com/dallas/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Croc.jpg
VS.
*Bvlgari Leoni Bag*
sandrascloset.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Leoni-Bag-600x622.jpg <<also available in black.

Thanks in advance  .


----------



## LadyCupid

Alisa said:


> Yeah, UPS really mishandled the package.  Speaking of boxes, do Celine bags usually come in a box?  Mine was in a Nordies box. This is my first bag from Celine so I'm not sure how they're presented when you purchase it.  I was kind of expecting a nice sturdy white box or something similar...





HandbagAngel said:


> Celine doesn't come with box, only the dust bag.  I wish they will change that.





dreamlet said:


> Box bags come with a box, but not the other styles.





Alisa said:


> Interesting.  I agree I wish they would change that too.  It makes the acquisition that much more exciting!



My friend just bought her Celine luggage from Asia and it comes with a Celine box.


----------



## imlvholic

KMR590 said:


> please Help me to decid, I want to buy a gift for my mom, But i cant decide.
> 
> *Celine Trapeze*
> bagsnob.com/sgmwp/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Celine_trapeze_bag.jpg
> VS.
> *Celine Luggage Mini*
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/seaport-06.jpg
> http://www.pinkmemo.com/dallas/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Croc.jpg
> VS.
> *Bvlgari Leoni Bag*
> sandrascloset.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Leoni-Bag-600x622.jpg <<also available in black.
> 
> Thanks in advance  .


If the weight is not an issue w/ your mom, i'd go w/ the Mini luggage but in solid black.


----------



## Tinn3rz

KMR590 said:


> please Help me to decid, I want to buy a gift for my mom, But i cant decide.
> 
> *Celine Trapeze*
> bagsnob.com/sgmwp/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Celine_trapeze_bag.jpg
> VS.
> *Celine Luggage Mini*
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/seaport-06.jpg
> http://www.pinkmemo.com/dallas/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Croc.jpg
> VS.
> *Bvlgari Leoni Bag*
> sandrascloset.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Leoni-Bag-600x622.jpg <<also available in black.
> 
> Thanks in advance  .



I would get her either a Trapeze or a Mini Luggage...in a neutral color.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Does anyone else live in the Miami area? I think it'd be great to do a Celine meet and go to Bal Harbour together.


----------



## KMR590

imlvholic said:


> If the weight is not an issue w/ your mom, i'd go w/ the Mini luggage but in solid black.





Tinn3rz said:


> I would get her either a Trapeze or a Mini Luggage...in a neutral color.



^^Thank you all :salute: ^^

Finally I bought the mini luggage in full black croc. Revel coming soon ,


----------



## KMR590

Trapeze or Mini-Luggage
I just turn down two Trapeze and one Mini-Luggage 
Trapeze: both of them black one with fur on the side and the other with camel side.
Mini-Luggage: fluo orange.

**the reason I turned off by the Trapeze, because of the handle and the bad reviews from other member << should i consider it again


----------



## Tinn3rz

Not sure how you decide to purchase purses, but for me personally, since I spend quite a bit of money on each one, I have to LOVE it in order for me to buy it.  Good Luck on your decision and make sure that if you do pass it up, you won't regret letting it go! 





KMR590 said:


> Trapeze or Mini-Luggage
> I just turn down two Trapeze and one Mini-Luggage
> Trapeze: both of them black one with fur on the side and the other with camel side.
> Mini-Luggage: fluo orange.
> 
> **the reason I turned off by the Trapeze, because of the handle and the bad reviews from other member << should i consider it again


----------



## lisatedja

Alisa said:


> I finally got my bag!!!
> 
> Oh the emotions that I went through with just a handbag, I'm sure you can all relate. It sort of went like this:
> 1. Frustration - couldn't find my preferred colour, kept calling around stores nationwide
> 2. Cross eyed - from reading numerous forum posts, websites & articles
> 3. Exhilaration - discovering a bag is available
> 4. Disappointment - finding out the bag is sold out
> 5. Hesitation - found a beige colour that's not my first choice, should I settle...?
> 6. Excitement - got a private message from handbag angel that my colour is available in another department store
> 7. Extreme happiness - winning!  Nordies had my bag, next day shipping free of charge
> 8. Anxious - waiting for UPS, it was worse than the night before X'mas
> 9. Frustration - yes we've gone full circles with emotions here, bag didn't arrive on the date promised
> 10. Horrified - box was squashed!  Is my bag damaged??? (see picture)
> 11. Joy joy joy!!!  The colour is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Shock & Horror!
> View attachment 1501261
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!
> View attachment 1501263


yeayy bag twins !


----------



## cotonblanc

yodaling1 said:


> My friend just bought her Celine luggage from Asia and it comes with a Celine box.



my cabas came in a gift box but i had to ask for it!  its huge. would probably fit a luggage micro? and my pochette came in a box as well. same for vis-a-vis wallet.


----------



## LadyCupid

cotonblanc said:


> my cabas came in a gift box but i had to ask for it!  its huge. would probably fit a luggage micro? and my pochette came in a box as well. same for vis-a-vis wallet.



I think Celine is really stingy with their boxes. My friend had to ask for the box too. At first there was no box and she asked for it and she was provided with a HUGE box that probably fits the Mini and she bought the micro. Maybe they only have 1 standard box.


----------



## cotonblanc

yodaling1 said:


> I think Celine is really stingy with their boxes. My friend had to ask for the box too. At first there was no box and she asked for it and she was provided with a HUGE box that probably fits the Mini and she bought the micro. Maybe they only have 1 standard box.



yes if we are talking about the same céline gift box that has a magnetic closure then there is only one size.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

BagLover26 said:


> I just saw a tri color mini luggage (beige, burgundy, black) combo at Nordstrom Bellevue store.


 May I ask how which colors were used where if you remember? Like what color was the face, straps, wings? Thanks!


----------



## trinitysisu

Would you mind PM me your SA info? TIA!


KMR590 said:


> Trapeze or Mini-Luggage
> I just turn down two Trapeze and one Mini-Luggage
> Trapeze: both of them black one with fur on the side and the other with camel side.
> Mini-Luggage: fluo orange.
> 
> **the reason I turned off by the Trapeze, because of the handle and the bad reviews from other member << should i consider it again


----------



## KMR590

trinitysisu said:


> Would you mind PM me your SA info? TIA!



SA Name: Catherine
Where:barney's scottsdale
Contact:602.337.6000 (store#)
(and refer to Khalifa)


----------



## May514

Alisa said:


> I finally got my bag!!!
> 
> Oh the emotions that I went through with just a handbag, I'm sure you can all relate. It sort of went like this:
> 1. Frustration - couldn't find my preferred colour, kept calling around stores nationwide
> 2. Cross eyed - from reading numerous forum posts, websites & articles
> 3. Exhilaration - discovering a bag is available
> 4. Disappointment - finding out the bag is sold out
> 5. Hesitation - found a beige colour that's not my first choice, should I settle...?
> 6. Excitement - got a private message from handbag angel that my colour is available in another department store
> 7. Extreme happiness - winning!  Nordies had my bag, next day shipping free of charge
> 8. Anxious - waiting for UPS, it was worse than the night before X'mas
> 9. Frustration - yes we've gone full circles with emotions here, bag didn't arrive on the date promised
> 10. Horrified - box was squashed!  Is my bag damaged??? (see picture)
> 11. Joy joy joy!!!  The colour is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Shock & Horror!
> View attachment 1501261
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!
> View attachment 1501263



I LOVE your luggage. It's the perfect Celine luggage.
I want


----------



## anniet

Ladies,
I am so conflicted and I need some help- I'm buying myself a mini (Pre ordering one from spring/summer as I've given up searching for a fall one I'm happy with).

I have always loved the black/white combo but this season the face of the bag which is white will be in canvas rather than leather which I'm not sure about. Has anyone got a Celine with a canvas face? Is it difficult to keep clean?
My other option is navy which is a color I've always loved that seems a bit less common- this would of course be the full smooth leather.

Anyway- what do you think ladies?


----------



## Tinn3rz

anniet said:


> Ladies,
> I am so conflicted and I need some help- I'm buying myself a mini (Pre ordering one from spring/summer as I've given up searching for a fall one I'm happy with).
> 
> I have always loved the black/white combo but this season the face of the bag which is white will be in canvas rather than leather which I'm not sure about. Has anyone got a Celine with a canvas face? Is it difficult to keep clean?
> My other option is navy which is a color I've always loved that seems a bit less common- this would of course be the full smooth leather.
> 
> Anyway- what do you think ladies?



I would go with the Navy. Canvas, IMHO, would be too high maintenance. GL and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Are any of you lovely Celine fans into Photography? I am just starting to get into it. I am just wondering what bag you use for your DSLRs? I was thinking of getting a PS1 and using that along with a camera sleeve. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Dilemma girls...I am obsessing over burgundy right now...do I go with the mini luggage or clasp bag??

(thanks to a tpf'r for the luggage pic)


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> Dilemma girls...I am obsessing over burgundy right now...do I go with the mini luggage or clasp bag??
> 
> (thanks to a tpf'r for the luggage pic)



Do you already have a mini luggage?


----------



## indi3r4

fandmcarebear said:


> Dilemma girls...I am obsessing over burgundy right now...do I go with the mini luggage or clasp bag??
> 
> (thanks to a tpf'r for the luggage pic)



i'd go for the clasp bag.


----------



## anniet

Tinn3rz said:


> Are any of you lovely Celine fans into Photography? I am just starting to get into it. I am just wondering what bag you use for your DSLRs? I was thinking of getting a PS1 and using that along with a camera sleeve. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!



Wrong quote


----------



## anniet

Tinn3rz said:


> I would go with the Navy. Canvas, IMHO, would be too high maintenance. GL and let us know what you decide!



Thanks! I ended up coming to the same conclusion and paid for my navy mini (spring 2012) last night! Now I just have to wait until it arrives (apparently anywhere between December to march!)


----------



## fandmcarebear

indi3r4 said:


> i'd go for the clasp bag.




I think clasp too, its just so hard to say no to any luggage!


----------



## fandmcarebear

dreamlet said:


> Do you already have a mini luggage?



Yes I have an anthracite mini....which makes me think clasp, but I love the luggage in burgundy...


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> Yes I have an anthracite mini....which makes me think clasp, but I love the luggage in burgundy...



If you love the clasp, go for it. If you'd be getting it because it is different, but in your heart you really love the mini, then go with your heart. The anthra mini is pebbled, and burgundy is smooth, so they do have a slightly different feel. I have 2 mini's and use them both!


----------



## jenayb

Ok, seriously? $2k now for a Mini?


----------



## indi3r4

^it's bound to happen with the popularity of the brand..  i believe this is the second price increase, correct me if i'm wrong.. i just hope that they maintain the quality of the leather and craftsmanship, unlike some other brands. 

btw, anyone download tPF app for iphone (don't know if the same for android)? love how the app icon is a luggage!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> ^it's bound to happen with the popularity of the brand..  i believe this is the second price increase, correct me if i'm wrong.. i just hope that they maintain the quality of the leather and craftsmanship, unlike some other brands.
> 
> btw, anyone download tPF app for iphone (don't know if the same for android)? love how the app icon is a luggage!


 
A $250 increase is ridiculous IMO, but I do understand what you mean. Of course it's bound to happen, but they are taking advantage of the sudden popularity of the brand via Phoebe. 

/rant


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> A $250 increase is ridiculous IMO, but I do understand what you mean. Of course it's bound to happen, but they are taking advantage of the sudden popularity of the brand via Phoebe.
> 
> /rant



I agree! Wasn't the last price increase $150, only a season or two ago?

The rapid increases are a little much, IMO.


----------



## galex101404

jenaywins said:


> Ok, seriously? $2k now for a Mini?



I completely agree! This time last year when I got my first celine it was either $1,350 or $1,450.. so the increase within a year is ridiculous!


----------



## bannYlein

anniet said:


> Thanks! I ended up coming to the same conclusion and paid for my navy mini (spring 2012) last night! Now I just have to wait until it arrives (apparently anywhere between December to march!)



Nice choice
do you still remember the Luggage Colours for next Season?
Will there also be the White/Black/Tan combo like last summer ?


----------



## jenayb

I never thought I'd say this, but I just ordered my first NANO!!! 

We'll be in NYC all next week and I think the Mini would hurt my back to carry around all day while walking! I'm so excited!!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I just ordered my first NANO!!!
> 
> We'll be in NYC all next week and I think the Mini would hurt my back to carry around all day while walking! I'm so excited!!



nice J!! which color?


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> nice J!! which color?


 
Just a plain black one.


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I never thought I'd say this, but I just ordered my first NANO!!!
> 
> We'll be in NYC all next week and I think the Mini would hurt my back to carry around all day while walking! I'm so excited!!



Wow! Converted to the nano! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Wow! Converted to the nano! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it.



IKR? I seriously only bought it specifically for our NYC trip. Last year when we went, I was carrying Bal City and it seriously felt like I was toting around everything we own! 

My back hurt so darn bad by the end of the day, I thought I was going to DIE! :cry:

My Barneys SA (she is a doll, seriously amazing) text me a pic of the Nano and told me I had to decide NOW because others wanted it. Bingo - that's my walkin' bag!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Congrats Jenay! Please post mod pics when you get a chance. I too would like to know how it is going from a mini to a nano.


----------



## jenayb

Omg the Nano is here and it's amazeballs!!!!!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Omg the Nano is here and it's amazeballs!!!!!



Umm, as I'm still not on the nano bandwagon, I have to ask...why? Really. I would love to hear what you love about it!!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Umm, as I'm still not on the nano bandwagon, I have to ask...why? Really. I would love to hear what you love about it!!



Yes girl. Really - and I know, it's hard to believe. I never thought I would be a fan of the Nano, but it's adorable. It is so darned cute, and looks fabulous as a cross body. Incredibly and surprisingly chic. I'll post mod pics tomorrow. 

The bag fits quite a bit, too. And I love that I can be absolutely hands free. I'm officially converted.


----------



## Jadpe

Can't wait to see the nano! I don't like the tiny size of the bag, but it would be a very handy cross body bag. So maybe my opinion will change, we'll see!


----------



## purse-nality

galex101404 said:


> I completely agree! This time last year when I got my first celine it was either $1,350 or $1,450.. so the increase within a year is ridiculous!



oh gosh, yes! it pains me to realize that was only last year! feels like long ago 

on the other hand, i'm so so happy w/ the turnout of this sub *tears of joy*! cheesy, i know ... over a year ago, we had to to spam the handbags section for mods to make it happen!  

anyway, TGIF to ya all (atm, asia)! have a great weekend!


----------



## sammix3

purse-nality said:


> oh gosh, yes! it pains me to realize that was only last year! feels like long ago
> 
> on the other hand, i'm so so happy w/ the turnout of this sub *tears of joy*! cheesy, i know ... over a year ago, we had to to spam the handbags section for mods to make it happen!
> 
> anyway, TGIF to ya all (atm, asia)! have a great weekend!



Wow, that's a dramatic jump in just one year.  So glad I jumped on the Celine wagon and got my mini for $1750.  Hopefully prices won't increase like Chanel...  I remember when I got my reissue 226 it was $2350(or $2450?) in 2007, now it's like $4000!  It's totally unattainable.  Celine, please keep your increases reasonable!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Yes girl. Really - and I know, it's hard to believe. I never thought I would be a fan of the Nano, but it's adorable. It is so darned cute, and looks fabulous as a cross body. Incredibly and surprisingly chic. I'll post mod pics tomorrow.
> 
> The bag fits quite a bit, too. And I love that I can be absolutely hands free. I'm officially converted.



*J'enay* - I know the strap of the nano cannot be adjusted, but do you think it can be easily shortened by a cobbler?  

Also, I saw your wallet in the other thread, super cute!!!  What kinda leather combination is it?  Do you know if it comes in any other colors?  And do you know if Celine makes any other wallet styles?  Sorry for so many questions!  I need a new wallet because there are too many cards in my small Chanel wallet and the lining ripped! ush:


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning, Celine lovers!


----------



## dreamlet

Good Morning!


----------



## sammix3

Good morning everyone!!! Who is ready for resort?? Me!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Happy Friday girls!  I love the family that has been created here, makes me smile.


----------



## indi3r4

Good morning lovelies.. it's going to be rainy out here, no celine for me today!

Sammy, aside from zip wallet like Jenay, there's continental wallet and smaller french wallet.. 
continental wallet
http://www.bluefly.com/celine-royal...gle-_-Celine-_-womens_accessories-_-314771701

zip wallet
http://www.bluefly.com/celine-flash...gle-_-Celine-_-womens_accessories-_-314771601

and french wallet
http://www.bluefly.com/celine-navy-...gle-_-Celine-_-womens_accessories-_-314771401


----------



## icecreamom

Is the cellphone pocket inside a new thing for this season? I've seen some bags that have it and some that don't. Just curious


----------



## indi3r4

^
both my lipstick and cobalt mini don't have the cellphone slip pocket..


----------



## icecreamom

indi3r4 said:


> ^
> both my lipstick and cobalt mini don't have the cellphone slip pocket..


 
Interesting, my camel/taupe semi-scratched bag:giggles: comes with the pocket, I also noticed the little tag in the interior pocket only has one line with a serial # and some other bags have two set of serials/codes.
Yes, I'm obsessed with Celine


----------



## sammix3

indi3r4 said:


> Good morning lovelies.. it's going to be rainy out here, no celine for me today!
> 
> Sammy, aside from zip wallet like Jenay, there's continental wallet and smaller french wallet..
> continental wallet
> http://www.bluefly.com/celine-royal...gle-_-Celine-_-womens_accessories-_-314771701
> 
> zip wallet
> http://www.bluefly.com/celine-flash...gle-_-Celine-_-womens_accessories-_-314771601
> 
> and french wallet
> http://www.bluefly.com/celine-navy-...gle-_-Celine-_-womens_accessories-_-314771401



Thanks for the info! I like the first 2, the zip around one is the same one as J'enay's, right?


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> *J'enay* - I know the strap of the nano cannot be adjusted, but do you think it can be easily shortened by a cobbler?
> 
> Also, I saw your wallet in the other thread, super cute!!! What kinda leather combination is it? Do you know if it comes in any other colors? And do you know if Celine makes any other wallet styles? Sorry for so many questions! I need a new wallet because there are too many cards in my small Chanel wallet and the lining ripped! ush:


 
I don't know, *Sammi*. You should ask a cobbler. I'm no expert so I'd hate to say either way. :giggles:

My wallet does not come in other colours, IE the two different types of leather. It apparently is quite rare and was held for me specifically by my SA when it came in. My SA says it's traditional Celine smooth leather and patent, but the shinier portion is NOT patent. It's... Idk. It's unlike anything I've ever seen. Celine makes a ton of other wallet styles. You should go to Barneys and look in person; Barneys typically has a lot in stock.


----------



## indi3r4

^it's quite rare and i've never seen another color combo with shiny/matte combo so it's probably true. that color combo also available for pouch and cabas tote I believe..  



icecreamom said:


> Interesting, my camel/taupe semi-scratched bag:giggles: comes with the pocket, I also noticed the little tag in the interior pocket only has one line with a serial # and some other bags have two set of serials/codes.
> *Yes, I'm obsessed with Celine*


LOL.. aren't we all? 


sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the info! I like the first 2, the zip around one is the same one as J'enay's, right?


same style, just different type of leather


----------



## jenayb

Can someone please take a look at these pics and tell me if I'm just being an a-hole?

I feel like my black mini has broken in all weird and I don't like it - it slouches to one side and it's driving me CRAZY!!! :girlwhack:


----------



## mulberrytea

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Can someone please take a look at these pics and tell me if I'm just being an a-hole?
> 
> I feel like my black mini has broken in all weird and I don't like it - it slouches to one side and it's driving me CRAZY!!! :girlwhack:



I think they all do this more or less after some use. I keep mine stuffed even when I'm carrying it to make sure it doesn't look weird when I set I it down... Using those air cushion pillows you get when shipping items


----------



## jenayb

mulberrytea said:


> I think they all do this more or less after some use. I keep mine stuffed even when I'm carrying it to make sure it doesn't look weird when I set I it down... Using those air cushion pillows you get when shipping items


 
I have all the original stuffing and that's how I keep it stored. I have quite a few other Minis and none of them look like this.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Yeah, it looks a little bit off balance.   How does it look when carried?


----------



## imlvholic

The pebbled leather looks worst than that. Maybe use an organizer inside to support the sides, it think it will help.


----------



## jenayb

HandbagAngel said:


> Yeah, it looks a little bit off balance.   How does it look when carried?



If I don't pull it into shape when I pick it up, it looks off balance when held, too.  



imlvholic said:


> The pebbled leather looks worst than that. Maybe use an organizer inside to support the sides, it think it will help.



My girl actually suggested that, but I absolutely HATE organizers. :cry:


----------



## anniet

bannYlein said:


> Nice choice
> do you still remember the Luggage Colours for next Season?
> Will there also be the White/Black/Tan combo like last summer ?



The season I was referring to was resort 2012 - spring/summer 2012 orders arent open yet (at least as far as I know).

There wasnt a white/black/tan combo in the resort collection - only a cream canvas/black leather combo

Hope that helps!

In other news my navy Celine has arrived in NYC - its paid off and hopefully will be posted out to me tomorrow!! Yay for my first Celine!


----------



## sammix3

anniet said:


> The season I was referring to was resort 2012 - spring/summer 2012 orders arent open yet (at least as far as I know).
> 
> There wasnt a white/black/tan combo in the resort collection - only a cream canvas/black leather combo
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> In other news my navy Celine has arrived in NYC - its paid off and hopefully will be posted out to me tomorrow!! Yay for my first Celine!



Congrats!  Can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> If I don't pull it into shape when I pick it up, it looks off balance when held, too.
> 
> 
> 
> My girl actually suggested that, but I absolutely HATE organizers. :cry:



My smooth lipstick luggage slouches a little to one side when I put it down as well. Not so much when I'm carrying it, but definitely when it's just sittng there. I'm not a fan of organizers either, but I find a magazine in the bottom of the bag helps act as a base shaper, and the bag doesn't slouch as much.


----------



## Tinn3rz

I just got my micro and it's already starting to slouch! 

Maybe it's a sign I need to looking into getting something in smooth leather.


----------



## sammix3

My mini is starting to slouch too. It gives it a little character I guess


----------



## Alisa

jenaywins said:


> Can someone please take a look at these pics and tell me if I'm just being an a-hole?
> 
> I feel like my black mini has broken in all weird and I don't like it - it slouches to one side and it's driving me CRAZY!!! :girlwhack:




You're definitely not being an a-hole, your investment should look good and keep you satisfied. In my opinion, although it's slouchy the good leather quality still shows.  I'm surprised how it hasn't held the rigidity but I have the opposite problem where my mini luggage is quite rigid and boxy, and the flaps on the side dimples funny and makes the leather look too tough and cheap.  I wonder if I'm being an a-hole...  this is the pic, dimple shows on both sides front and back.


----------



## bsufku

Alisa said:


> You're definitely not being an a-hole, your investment should look good and keep you satisfied. In my opinion, although it's slouchy the good leather quality still shows.  I'm surprised how it hasn't held the rigidity but I have the opposite problem where my mini luggage is quite rigid and boxy, and the flaps on the side dimples funny and makes the leather look too tough and cheap.  I wonder if I'm being an a-hole...  this is the pic, dimple shows on both sides front and back.
> 
> View attachment 1528987



Can I ask how long you've had this bag for/how much you've used it? I just got this bag today and it has that funny side dimples you mentioned! 
I'm worried the bag will start slouching too quickly, because it feels lighter (so I assume the leather is thinner/less rigid) than the navy/brown/black mini luggage!


----------



## jenayb

Ladies, how do we feel about a snow white Mini Luggage!?


----------



## anniet

Im terrified about all this talk of the mini stretching out...im going to keep the stuffing in mine as recommended and store it with the stuffing in it

Will def post pics when it comes in - havent really seen another pic of a navy one 

jenaywins - snow white mini? sounds gorge but i would spill something on it immediately, knowing me. Does this exist???


----------



## jenayb

anniet said:


> Im terrified about all this talk of the mini stretching out...im going to keep the stuffing in mine as recommended and store it with the stuffing in it
> 
> Will def post pics when it comes in - havent really seen another pic of a navy one
> 
> jenaywins - snow white mini? sounds gorge but i would spill something on it immediately, knowing me. Does this exist???


 
Yes it exists!


----------



## Hdream

On Celine page there white phantom in python it's such a beauty I will take one


----------



## Alisa

bsufku said:


> Can I ask how long you've had this bag for/how much you've used it? I just got this bag today and it has that funny side dimples you mentioned!
> I'm worried the bag will start slouching too quickly, because it feels lighter (so I assume the leather is thinner/less rigid) than the navy/brown/black mini luggage!



I've had mine for about a month and a half,  it's been used about 10 times or so and the dimpling was there when I got it.  I don't think it will slouch since mine seems quite rigid in the front and back, the leather on the sides don't seem as soft so I think that's why it dimples.


----------



## its so you

Hdream said:


> On Celine page there white phantom in python it's such a beauty I will take one




oh i know!! so gorgeous............. I'm loving the phantoms more than minis!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Ladies, how do we feel about a snow white Mini Luggage!?



Sounds gorgeous!!  But the color transfer problem and getting it dirty would drive me nuts!


----------



## sammix3

Alisa said:


> You're definitely not being an a-hole, your investment should look good and keep you satisfied. In my opinion, although it's slouchy the good leather quality still shows.  I'm surprised how it hasn't held the rigidity but I have the opposite problem where my mini luggage is quite rigid and boxy, and the flaps on the side dimples funny and makes the leather look too tough and cheap.  I wonder if I'm being an a-hole...  this is the pic, dimple shows on both sides front and back.
> 
> View attachment 1528987



Mine slouches like yours.. in the front, but more slouchy than yours.  I've only had it for 2 weeks   but I love this bag, so versatile and classic!


----------



## indi3r4

I don't like my mini slouches as well.. My lipstick already does that and I only carried it less than 10 times.. 


its so you said:


> oh i know!! so gorgeous............. I'm loving the phantoms more than minis!



OMG!!   
BANANAS!!!

what is this snow white mini that you're talking about J?


----------



## bsufku

Alisa said:


> I've had mine for about a month and a half, it's been used about 10 times or so and the dimpling was there when I got it. I don't think it will slouch since mine seems quite rigid in the front and back, the leather on the sides don't seem as soft so I think that's why it dimples.


 
That's a relief to know  but, not sure if I'm overly paranoid, I really do think that the mini luggage I got in the ivory/grey/burgundy is noticably less heavy/thick as the navy/brown/black one. And the ivory coloured sides definitely feels softer relatively, like when i press the flaps a certain way, it stays like that, but it doesn't with the navy/brown/black one (if that makes any sense at all!)


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> I don't like my mini slouches as well.. My lipstick already does that and I only carried it less than 10 times..
> 
> OMG!!
> BANANAS!!!
> 
> what is this snow white mini that you're talking about J?



No babe... The one I'm referring to is a Mini and my sister is swearing up and down that if I don't snag it, I will forever regret it.


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> No babe... The one I'm referring to is a Mini and my sister is swearing up and down that if I don't snag it, I will forever regret it.



How are you with light colored bags? I would worry about color transfer, etc...

Care to share pics of the white Mini you are teasing us with??


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> How are you with light colored bags? I would worry about color transfer, etc...
> 
> Care to share pics of the white Mini you are teasing us with??



It's part of Resort. 

Idk. I think if I treated it, like sprayed it 15 times, it could be ok.

I'm a little irked, though, because the SA who offered it to me sent out an email blast with a pic of it. So um.


----------



## indi3r4

this one J?





Idk, i'd be afraid of white as well.. I'm clumsy!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> It's part of Resort.
> 
> Idk. I think if I treated it, like sprayed it 15 times, it could be ok.
> 
> I'm a little irked, though, because the SA who offered it to me sent out an email blast with a pic of it. So um.



Ahh, think I saw the picture. Is the color called Lune?

You are a braver woman than I! I think I would be too paranoid about such a light bag.


----------



## icecreamom

Happy Thanksgiving Celine lovers!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> this one J?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, i'd be afraid of white as well.. I'm clumsy!



Yeah, that's the one. She emailed me personally on Tuesday and offered me the bag, I told her I wanted it, and out went that email the next day detailing my white bag but... Whatever. Guess she lost a client for Penney.  

(that email was from Irene, not Penney)


----------



## Alisa

jenaywins said:


> Yeah, that's the one. She emailed me personally on Tuesday and offered me the bag, I told her I wanted it, and out went that email the next day detailing my white bag but... Whatever. Guess she lost a client for Penney.
> 
> (that email was from Irene, not Penney)



The white bag you mentioned is also available at BG in the event your gal sold it to someone else (would not be cool if she did):

Mini luggage
Lune (Moonlight)
$2000



Looks so beautiful!  Hope you get it, would love to see modeling pics


----------



## sammix3

Alisa said:


> The white bag you mentioned is also available at BG in the event your gal sold it to someone else (would not be cool if she did):
> 
> Mini luggage
> Lune (Moonlight)
> $2000
> View attachment 1530348
> 
> 
> Looks so beautiful!  Hope you get it, would love to see modeling pics



OMG it's so pretty!!


----------



## jenayb

Alisa said:


> The white bag you mentioned is also available at BG in the event your gal sold it to someone else (would not be cool if she did):
> 
> Mini luggage
> Lune (Moonlight)
> $2000
> View attachment 1530348
> 
> 
> Looks so beautiful!  Hope you get it, would love to see modeling pics




You are so sweet. Thank you!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Yeah, that's the one. She emailed me personally on Tuesday and offered me the bag, I told her I wanted it, and out went that email the next day detailing my white bag but... Whatever. Guess she lost a client for Penney.
> 
> (that email was from Irene, not Penney)



not cool.  we'll find you another one, J!
hopefully penney comes back from maternity leave soon.


----------



## Alisa

jenaywins said:


> You are so sweet. Thank you!



I just posted in the intels thread about prices but wanted to let you know I saw the Lune colour in the micro size.  I've never held that size before but I quite liked it.  I found it in the Celine boutique in Yokohama but the price is so much more because of the currency exchange (strong yen) plus there's huge tariffs placed on luxury leather goods here...


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> not cool.  we'll find you another one, J!
> hopefully penney comes back from maternity leave soon.



Thank you love. I hope Penney comes back soon, too. I really don't care for many of the things Irene has done in her absence.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Thank you love. I hope Penney comes back soon, too. I really don't care for many of the things Irene has done in her absence.



Sorry to hear that babe. So are you going to get the white luggage so we can drool all over it?


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Sorry to hear that babe. So are you going to get the white luggage so we can drool all over it?



I have not decided yet to be honest. I picked up a presale bag yesterday, along with everything else in the mall, so I may need to be good.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I have not decided yet to be honest. I picked up a presale bag yesterday, along with everything else in the mall, so I may need to be good.



Ah I see. Well I'm sure that when something else absolutely takes your breath away, you won't be able to resist hehe.

By the way, how's your wallet holding up? I am in need of a new one and someone posted that your black matte/shiny one is available in Barneys SF. I'm trying to decide whether I want a black wallet or a colored one. I've always had colored wallets because its fun, but black is so classic you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> I have not decided yet to be honest. I picked up a presale bag yesterday, along with everything else in the mall, so I may need to be good.



J, did you get the antigona? I'm going back and forth on it..


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> J, did you get the antigona? I'm going back and forth on it..



Yes girl, yes!!! 

Please... I would never steer you wrong, take my word on this one babe.... You will regret not purchasing this bag, especially on sale. Trust me, and thank me later.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Yes girl, yes!!!
> 
> Please... I would never steer you wrong, take my word on this one babe.... You will regret not purchasing this bag, especially on sale. Trust me, and thank me later.



which one do you get? I'm gonna ask Lanaika first thing tomorrow what's left company wide.. I might have to get on board with the antigona train since all the cool kids are getting one (or two)..


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> which one do you get? I'm gonna ask Lanaika first thing tomorrow what's left company wide.. I might have to get on board with the antigona train since all the cool kids are getting one (or two)..



I got kind of an olive brown colour!


----------



## indi3r4

^thanks girl. decision decision decision..


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> ^thanks girl. decision decision decision..



It's really beautiful. The bag is absolutely amazing. If you can snag one on sale, go for it. Hit up Lanaika!


----------



## imlvholic

its so you said:


> oh i know!! so gorgeous............. I'm loving the phantoms more than minis!


I LOVE this White Python, anybody know if this comes in a MICRO? This is not bad for a white bag, the texture can hide some minor blemish from use, I think. I've been wanting a white bag for a long time but never have the guts to splurge on 1. I can w/ this in a Micro. So gorgeous!


----------



## Syma

Hi Ladies, I'm not sure where to ask this but are the tri colour luggages more expensive than the single colour ones?


----------



## indi3r4

Syma said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm not sure where to ask this but are the tri colour luggages more expensive than the single colour ones?



 when the single color ones was $1750, the tri color was $2200.. not sure the price right now.


----------



## Syma

indi3r4 said:


> when the single color ones was $1750, the tri color was $2200.. not sure the price right now.



Thank you sweetie , Gosh that's quite a price difference!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> It's really beautiful. The bag is absolutely amazing. If you can snag one on sale, go for it. Hit up Lanaika!



will do!



imlvholic said:


> I LOVE this White Python, anybody know if this comes in a MICRO? This is not bad for a white bag, the texture can hide some minor blemish from use, I think. I've been wanting a white bag for a long time but never have the guts to splurge on 1. I can w/ this in a Micro. So gorgeous!



i absolutely inlove with this bag.. this probably the only white bag that i like, ever! if you get one, post tons of pictures please!


----------



## imlvholic

indi3r4 said:


> i absolutely inlove with this bag.. this probably the only white bag that i like, ever! if you get one, post tons of pictures please!



Hah! I don't know where I can ever find it, if it ever exist.


----------



## jenayb

Hello honey bunnies! 

I just saw the new PINK at lunch today. 

It's amazeballs IRL!!!!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Hello honey bunnies!
> 
> I just saw the new PINK at lunch today.
> 
> It's amazeballs IRL!!!!



Oooh!! Photos?? We could all use more eye candy!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Hello honey bunnies!
> 
> I just saw the new PINK at lunch today.
> 
> It's amazeballs IRL!!!!



Omg I wanna see!!! What did you see it in?


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Hello honey bunnies!
> 
> I just saw the new PINK at lunch today.
> 
> It's amazeballs IRL!!!!



you and i both!  I saw a pink medium box today and they're TDF!! I can't wait to see a luggage in it.


----------



## imlvholic

Which Pink are we talking about, Fluo Pink or is there another pink?
:useless:


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Hello honey bunnies!
> 
> I just saw the new PINK at lunch today.
> 
> It's amazeballs IRL!!!!



Omgggggg!!! Where did you see it?!?


----------



## moshi_moshi

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> you and i both!  I saw a pink medium box today and they're TDF!! I can't wait to see a luggage in it.



Oohhh so jelly!! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## indi3r4

imlvholic said:


> Which Pink are we talking about, Fluo Pink or is there another pink?
> :useless:





moshi_moshi said:


> Oohhh so jelly!! I can't wait to see it!



the pink that is in moshi_moshi avatar.. but the box version of it. i didn't get the chance to snap a picture.. let me see if i could ask the SA to send one.


----------



## indi3r4

btw, i finally saw the new grained leather.. personally, i don't like them. they're stiffer, thinner, and not as shiny as previous season.


----------



## moshi_moshi

indi3r4 said:


> the pink that is in moshi_moshi avatar.. but the box version of it. i didn't get the chance to snap a picture.. let me see if i could ask the SA to send one.


 
AHHHHH!!!  can't wait to see pics.  i hope someone is able to snag one soon i am dying to see it!


----------



## Tinn3rz

I'd LOVE a pink box, but I can't justify spending that much for something I'm not sure I can wear forever.


----------



## sammix3

indi3r4 said:


> btw, i finally saw the new grained leather.. personally, i don't like them. they're stiffer, thinner, and not as shiny as previous season.



Aw.  Do you think it's more durable or no?  I wonder if anyone has side by side comparison pics of new and old grained leather.


----------



## Lynx13

So I received my shipment from KZ today....
I had ordered coquelicot and received this:




Vermillion!  I left them a message so waiting to hear back.  It is beautiful with the black lines!  A muted orange red! Gorgeous! I wonder who got my coquelicot?

Has this happened to anyone else who ordered from KZ?


----------



## jenayb

Dude!!! 

I've been waiting for my pink mini forevvvvvvvs now! I'm literally on the top of the list at Saks. Where iz you, pink miniz!?!?!?


----------



## sammix3

Lynx13 said:


> So I received my shipment from KZ today....
> I had ordered coquelicot and received this:
> 
> View attachment 1533818
> 
> 
> Vermillion!  I left them a message so waiting to hear back.  It is beautiful with the black lines!  A muted orange red! Gorgeous! I wonder who got my coquelicot?
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else who ordered from KZ?



So are you going to send it back?


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Dude!!!
> 
> I've been waiting for my pink mini forevvvvvvvs now! I'm literally on the top of the list at Saks. Where iz you, pink miniz!?!?!?



It's hiding from us! It needs to come now cuz I wanna see and get my hands on one!!


----------



## imlvholic

Lynx13 said:


> So I received my shipment from KZ today....
> I had ordered coquelicot and received this:
> 
> View attachment 1533818
> 
> 
> Vermillion!  I left them a message so waiting to hear back.  It is beautiful with the black lines!  A muted orange red! Gorgeous! I wonder who got my coquelicot?
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else who ordered from KZ?


That is STUNNING!!!! Is it more orange or more red in person?


----------



## Lynx13

I really like it but was going to wait to see what KZ says as they might require that i send it back.  And there's black marks on the back of the bag pictured below so I'm undecided.
I think the color in the photos are very close to the color of the bag.  It's more red than orange but you can definitely tell there's orange in it. I'd say the bag is just slightly lighter than the picture.   Really cute with the black outlines!


----------



## imlvholic

Lynx13 said:


> I really like it but was going to wait to see what KZ says as they might require that i send it back.  And there's black marks on the back of the bag pictured below so I'm undecided.
> I think the color in the photos are very close to the color of the bag.  It's more red than orange but you can definitely tell there's orange in it. I'd say the bag is just slightly lighter than the picture.   Really cute with the black outlines!
> 
> View attachment 1533951


Thanks for the detailed description, i really love the color too. Maybe the black spots can be cleaned w/ a baby wipe. I wish i can find  this in a Micro, if not the Coquelicot would be bomb too.


----------



## indi3r4

Lynx13 said:


> So I received my shipment from KZ today....
> I had ordered coquelicot and received this:
> 
> View attachment 1533818
> 
> 
> Vermillion!  I left them a message so waiting to hear back.  It is beautiful with the black lines!  A muted orange red! Gorgeous! I wonder who got my coquelicot?
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else who ordered from KZ?



is this smooth or grained? they're stunning!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Dude!!!
> 
> I've been waiting for my pink mini forevvvvvvvs now! I'm literally on the top of the list at Saks. Where iz you, pink miniz!?!?!?



wonder why it took so long?


----------



## HandbagAngel

Lynx13 said:


> I really like it but was going to wait to see what KZ says as they might require that i send it back. And there's black marks on the back of the bag pictured below so I'm undecided.
> I think the color in the photos are very close to the color of the bag. It's more red than orange but you can definitely tell there's orange in it. I'd say the bag is just slightly lighter than the picture. Really cute with the black outlines!
> 
> View attachment 1533951


 

The Grained Mini KZ ordered for this seasons are:  Mud Grey, Citron Yellow, Poppy Red, Black, and Sand (Beige-ish)

I didn't see color of coquelicot on their list. 

According to KZ's pre-order photos posted in summer, this is the red they ordered, but they called it Poppy Red. 









The one you received looks like is Poppy Red.  Could Poppy Red and coquelicot are two different colors since coquelicot we have seen on the forum don't have black trim?


----------



## indi3r4

sammix3 said:


> Aw.  Do you think it's more durable or no?  I wonder if anyone has side by side comparison pics of new and old grained leather.



Probably. I always prefer the smooth leather over grained/pebbled so can't really chime in in terms of durability.


----------



## Lynx13

So i did hear back from KZ and the SA was just confused.  He had told me that it was 'poppy' red which I thought poppy= coquelicot in French.  So I thought I was getting the coquelicot.  
You're right that KZ only ordered vermillion.  
If the marks come off with a baby wipe, I think I will keep it; it's beautiful!


----------



## Lynx13

Lynx13 said:
			
		

> So i did hear back from KZ and the SA was just confused.  He had told me that it was 'poppy' red which I thought poppy= coquelicot in French.  So I thought I was getting the coquelicot.
> You're right that KZ only ordered vermillion.
> If the marks come off with a baby wipe, I think I will keep it; it's beautiful!



And it's grainy.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Lynx13 said:


> So i did hear back from KZ and the SA was just confused. He had told me that it was 'poppy' red which I thought poppy= coquelicot in French. So I thought I was getting the coquelicot.
> You're right that KZ only ordered vermillion.
> If the marks come off with a baby wipe, I think I will keep it; it's beautiful!


 
Your Poppy Red is so pretty!  Hopefully the marks will come off easily.

AND, I received my smooth Orange today.    The smooth Orange is not as sharp/fluo as grainy Orange is.  It is very close to the Evenlope Orange of 2010 IMO.  Will take some photos this weekend.

I love my smooth Orange!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Lynx13 said:
			
		

> So I received my shipment from KZ today....
> I had ordered coquelicot and received this:
> 
> Vermillion!  I left them a message so waiting to hear back.  It is beautiful with the black lines!  A muted orange red! Gorgeous! I wonder who got my coquelicot?
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else who ordered from KZ?



congratulations! Vermillion is stunning! I hope I can still find one in this color!


----------



## Lynx13

HandbagAngel said:
			
		

> Your Poppy Red is so pretty!  Hopefully the marks will come off easily.
> 
> AND, I received my smooth Orange today.    The smooth Orange is not as sharp/fluo as grainy Orange is.  It is very close to the Evenlope Orange of 2010 IMO.  Will take some photos this weekend.
> 
> I love my smooth Orange!



Congrats on your smooth orange!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## imlvholic

HandbagAngel said:


> The Grained Mini KZ ordered for this seasons are:  Mud Grey, Citron Yellow, Poppy Red, Black, and Sand (Beige-ish)
> 
> I didn't see color of coquelicot on their list.
> 
> According to KZ's pre-order photos posted in summer, this is the red they ordered, but they called it Poppy Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one you received looks like is Poppy Red.  Could Poppy Red and coquelicot are two different colors since coquelicot we have seen on the forum don't have black trim?



I love the Poppy Red & that Orange in the background. Is that the Orange or the Fluo Orange? Looks so pretty to. Is that the Smooth Orange you got?


----------



## HandbagAngel

imlvholic said:


> I love the Poppy Red & that Orange in the background. Is that the Orange or the Fluo Orange? Looks so pretty to. Is that the Smooth Orange you got?


 
The one behind Poppy Red is Smooth Orange, and that is what I got.


----------



## imlvholic

HandbagAngel said:


> The one behind Poppy Red is Smooth Orange, and that is what I got.



Pls post some pics of your smooth orange, handbagangel. Looks gorgeous than the Neon, i think, i want it in a Micro & the Coquelicot.


----------



## HeathJo

I heard pink was scheduled to ship in January.


----------



## pberry

Hi! Does anyone know when the resort micro luggages from KZ are coming in?  I pre-ordered the poppy red micro. Cant wait for it to come!


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> I heard pink was scheduled to ship in January.



Come to maaaaaaama!


----------



## imlvholic

pberry said:


> Hi! Does anyone know when the resort micro luggages from KZ are coming in?  I pre-ordered the poppy red micro. Cant wait for it to come!



How much is there price for the Micro? I believe they're charging more than the regular price.


----------



## anniet

pberry said:


> Hi! Does anyone know when the resort micro luggages from KZ are coming in?  I pre-ordered the poppy red micro. Cant wait for it to come!



I asked about micros and was told they werent getting any? can i ask when you pre ordered?


----------



## moshi_moshi

HeathJo said:


> I heard pink was scheduled to ship in January.


 
the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> Come to maaaaaaama!



Patience, child ...patience...


imlvholic said:


> How much is there price for the Micro? I believe they're charging more than the regular price.



Gosh, who knows what "regular" price is anymore! They are all getting so expensive I may be done after Resort 2012. 



anniet said:


> I asked about micros and was told they werent getting any? can i ask when you pre ordered?



I pre-ordered in JUNE and am still waiting. Ridiculous.


moshi_moshi said:


> the suspense is killing me!!




Me too!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Did anyone get or preorder for the all leather drawstring bucket bag? I'm torn whether to get the Celine or go for the LV Petit Noe.


----------



## pberry

imlvholic said:


> How much is there price for the Micro? I believe they're charging more than the regular price.


i paid $1800 for mine...


----------



## pberry

anniet said:


> I asked about micros and was told they werent getting any? can i ask when you pre ordered?


I pre ordered late September... for the resort 2012 collection.


----------



## pberry

HeathJo said:


> Patience, child ...patience...
> 
> 
> Gosh, who knows what "regular" price is anymore! They are all getting so expensive I may be done after Resort 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered in JUNE and am still waiting. Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!


What! Since June? For the resort collection? Which bag did you pre order? 
I know shipment is supposed to come in between Nov-Feb... but hope I don't have to wait until February next year


----------



## minilou

The celine drawstring all the way!! gosh there are some great colours! i know celine is the fruit of ... well its been for a while now ; ) but i dont know theres something about celine that gives a certain allure that vuitton doesnt... except the trunks of course!!
and the fact that they're difficult to find is such a buzz!!! 
im thinking of getting a light coloured one ... waiting for pics from depfem.com they r supposed to get some new stuff this wk, hope the drawstring s cming too. did anyone see the nanos?! omg so cuute!!!


----------



## minilou

and yes i preordered for my nano months ago too!!


----------



## HeathJo

pberry said:


> What! Since June? For the resort collection? Which bag did you pre order?
> I know shipment is supposed to come in between Nov-Feb... but hope I don't have to wait until February next year


 
I know it is so ridiculous! I have compained several times, but they do not even care. I know Micros are hard to find, but waiting six or seven months is too much!! I am pretty upset about it.


----------



## Tinn3rz

minilou said:
			
		

> The celine drawstring all the way!! gosh there are some great colours! i know celine is the fruit of ... well its been for a while now ; ) but i dont know theres something about celine that gives a certain allure that vuitton doesnt... except the trunks of course!!
> and the fact that they're difficult to find is such a buzz!!!
> im thinking of getting a light coloured one ... waiting for pics from depfem.com they r supposed to get some new stuff this wk, hope the drawstring s cming too. did anyone see the nanos?! omg so cuute!!!



Hehe I was leaning towards Celine. I would like a True Blue or Coqeuliqot(sp?) if it comes in those colors...I've only seen the black in the Nordstroms book.


----------



## bluekit

Hi everyone! I'm very new to Celine (I've been drooling at all of the beautiful mini/micro/nano luggages posted here though!!) and want to know if there is anything any of you do in particular to keep the luggage in shape while not in use?  I know that the grained leather tends to slouch over time with use which is fine with me but I want to retain its shape as much as I could.   I have a purse organizer that I use for my Chanels and I wonder if any of you use that to retain the shape of your Celines?

Thanks!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Tinn3rz said:


> Did anyone get or preorder for the all leather drawstring bucket bag? I'm torn whether to get the Celine or go for the LV Petit Noe.



I got one, just plain boring black though. the smaller version. 

I haven't used it yet though so I can't really give you any feedback except to say it's beautiful!


----------



## indi3r4

bluekit said:


> Hi everyone! I'm very new to Celine (I've been drooling at all of the beautiful mini/micro/nano luggages posted here though!!) and want to know if there is anything any of you do in particular to keep the luggage in shape while not in use?  I know that the grained leather tends to slouch over time with use which is fine with me but I want to retain its shape as much as I could.   I have a purse organizer that I use for my Chanels and I wonder if any of you use that to retain the shape of your Celines?
> 
> Thanks!!



I always put it back in it's dustbag and stuff it (to the max) with paper.  I don't use purse organizer but that'll help


----------



## Tinn3rz

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> I got one, just plain boring black though. the smaller version.
> 
> I haven't used it yet though so I can't really give you any feedback except to say it's beautiful!



Ooooh! Congratulations! I fell in love with the canvas one, but decided to wait to see if they would come out with an all leather version...glad I did! Please post mod pics when you get a chance! 

I haven't seen one IRL yet....how is the leather? Is it really delicate? And can you wear it as a crossbody? TIA


----------



## bluekit

indi3r4 said:


> I always put it back in it's dustbag and stuff it (to the max) with paper.  I don't use purse organizer but that'll help



thanks! Anything to keep our bags in tip top shape.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Tinn3rz said:


> Ooooh! Congratulations! I fell in love with the canvas one, but decided to wait to see if they would come out with an all leather version...glad I did! Please post mod pics when you get a chance!
> 
> I haven't seen one IRL yet....how is the leather? Is it really delicate? And can you wear it as a crossbody? TIA



I'm sorry but I'm too shy for pictures :ninja:

if you care about scratches then yes, the leather is delicate.  it's really smooth and buttery so anything is going to show. 

and no, you can't wear it crossbody.  from what I can tell you can't adjust the strap length and it's a pretty short length.  I think with the large version maybe if you're really small you might be able to, but I didn't try to be honest.


----------



## HeathJo

bluekit said:


> Hi everyone! I'm very new to Celine (I've been drooling at all of the beautiful mini/micro/nano luggages posted here though!!) and want to know if there is anything any of you do in particular to keep the luggage in shape while not in use? I know that the grained leather tends to slouch over time with use which is fine with me but I want to retain its shape as much as I could. I have a purse organizer that I use for my Chanels and I wonder if any of you use that to retain the shape of your Celines?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Welcome to the world of Celine obsession! Thanks for mentioning the purse organizer--someone else had a while back and I forgot to follow up. Where do you get them?

I wanted to also tell you that the leather has changed this season and is more stiff/structured. It seems the bags will retain their shape better than before, but using tissue to help keep the shape is still ideal. Happy purse hunting!



mundodabolsa said:


> I got one, just plain boring black though. the smaller version.
> 
> I haven't used it yet though so I can't really give you any feedback except to say it's beautiful!


 
I haven't seen these anywhere!


----------



## its so you

Does anyone know if Dune comes in micro size?


----------



## bluekit

HeathJo said:


> Welcome to the world of Celine obsession! Thanks for mentioning the purse organizer--someone else had a while back and I forgot to follow up. Where do you get them?
> 
> I wanted to also tell you that the leather has changed this season and is more stiff/structured. It seems the bags will retain their shape better than before, but using tissue to help keep the shape is still ideal. Happy purse hunting!


Thanks Heathjo! 
 I bought my purse organizer (I believe it is called the purseket??) from the container store, if there is one near your home. Otherwise, they sell it online as well. I'm a Chanel junkie and bought it initially for my Chanels. 

I'm glad to hear the drummed leather is slightly more structured this season. I prefer the look of the textured leather on boxy shaped bags like the luggages.


----------



## HeathJo

bluekit said:


> Thanks Heathjo!
> I bought my purse organizer (I believe it is called the purseket??) from the container store, if there is one near your home. Otherwise, they sell it online as well. I'm a Chanel junkie and bought it initially for my Chanels.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the drummed leather is slightly more structured this season. I prefer the look of the textured leather on boxy shaped bags like the luggages.



Thanks! There are several Container Stores here!


----------



## ennarr

Hello guys, 

I'm new here. Quick question, luggage or phantom? I am dying to own a Celine!! I am so in love with luggage but right now I am confused on whether or not I should get the luggage instead of the Phantom!! Help!!


----------



## its so you

ennarr said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm new here. Quick question, luggage or phantom? I am dying to own a Celine!! I am so in love with luggage but right now I am confused on whether or not I should get the luggage instead of the Phantom!! Help!!




i LOVE my phantom. if you like the look of both, it really comes down to if you want a zippered bag. the phantom is open top while the mini has a zip top.


----------



## ennarr

its so you said:


> i LOVE my phantom. if you like the look of both, it really comes down to if you want a zippered bag. the phantom is open top while the mini has a zip top.


Thanks. Phantom is one stunning bag, no exaggeration really. I envy you girl. But prolly I am going to get the luggage. Arghhh am still on the waiting list. I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## labbarbie

Alisa said:


> I finally got my bag!!!
> 
> Oh the emotions that I went through with just a handbag, I'm sure you can all relate. It sort of went like this:
> 1. Frustration - couldn't find my preferred colour, kept calling around stores nationwide
> 2. Cross eyed - from reading numerous forum posts, websites & articles
> 3. Exhilaration - discovering a bag is available
> 4. Disappointment - finding out the bag is sold out
> 5. Hesitation - found a beige colour that's not my first choice, should I settle...?
> 6. Excitement - got a private message from handbag angel that my colour is available in another department store
> 7. Extreme happiness - winning!  Nordies had my bag, next day shipping free of charge
> 8. Anxious - waiting for UPS, it was worse than the night before X'mas
> 9. Frustration - yes we've gone full circles with emotions here, bag didn't arrive on the date promised
> 10. Horrified - box was squashed!  Is my bag damaged??? (see picture)
> 11. Joy joy joy!!!  The colour is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Shock & Horror!
> View attachment 1501261
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!
> View attachment 1501263



Happy, happy, joy, joy!!! So pretty!


----------



## Tinn3rz

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm sorry but I'm too shy for pictures :ninja:
> 
> if you care about scratches then yes, the leather is delicate.  it's really smooth and buttery so anything is going to show.
> 
> and no, you can't wear it crossbody.  from what I can tell you can't adjust the strap length and it's a pretty short length.  I think with the large version maybe if you're really small you might be able to, but I didn't try to be honest.



It's ok, I'm too shy for pics too!  

I really would like a bucket bag that I can use as an everyday workhorse, so I don't think this will work for me...I will have to wait until I see one IRL before I completely write it off, though.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Tinn3rz said:


> It's ok, I'm too shy for pics too!
> 
> I really would like a bucket bag that I can use as an everyday workhorse, so I don't think this will work for me...I will have to wait until I see one IRL before I completely write it off, though.



you know the LV noe is a workhorse!!!!  (not that I dont want to support  celine on here!)


----------



## Tinn3rz

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> you know the LV noe is a workhorse!!!!  (not that I dont want to support  celine on here!)



Ha I know...I've been contemplating one for a couple of years now. Maybe I'll SO one in the Nomade leather.


----------



## ennarr

labbarbie said:


> Happy, happy, joy, joy!!! So pretty!


Yay!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ladies, one question, anybody know something about the new color pink neon? because I want the luggage tote in this color and want to get it! I am on the wait list but without any news....


----------



## its so you

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> ladies, one question, anybody know something about the new color pink neon? because I want the luggage tote in this color and want to get it! I am on the wait list but without any news....



From what I've read on the forum, pink fluo doesn't start shipping until January.


----------



## jenayb

Sooooooo I got a new Luggage today that I'll pick up tomorrow... The colour is AMAZEBALLS but I have zero clue what it is.. Kind of a muted army green, drummed leather.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Sooooooo I got a new Luggage today that I'll pick up tomorrow... The colour is AMAZEBALLS but I have zero clue what it is.. Kind of a muted army green, drummed leather.



I saw an olive army green kinda color in the grainy leather when I was in SF last week. Very neutral color and goes with everything!


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> Sooooooo I got a new Luggage today that I'll pick up tomorrow... The colour is AMAZEBALLS but I have zero clue what it is.. Kind of a muted army green, drummed leather.




seen it got it!  its a beautiful neutral, and i love the new drummed leather...congrats!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks baby girls!!!!!


----------



## ennarr

CRISPEDROSA said:


> ladies, one question, anybody know something about the new color pink neon? because I want the luggage tote in this color and want to get it! I am on the wait list but without any news....


same here. Dont we just hate being on the waiting list. Its killing me.


----------



## HandbagAngel

jenaywins said:


> Sooooooo I got a new Luggage today that I'll pick up tomorrow... The colour is AMAZEBALLS but I have zero clue what it is.. Kind of a muted army green, drummed leather.


 
Cannot wait!  Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## bluekit

jenaywins said:


> Sooooooo I got a new Luggage today that I'll pick up tomorrow... The colour is AMAZEBALLS but I have zero clue what it is.. Kind of a muted army green, drummed leather.


 
I wonder if this is the jungle color.  It came in the micro size as well.


----------



## ozgaz24

Hi ladies! I have a few quick questions about the cabas but didn't really think it would be appropriate to start a whole new thread... Firstly, does it come in any different sizes? I can see it comes in horizontal and vertical but I can't see any more than that. Secondly, would any of these sizes accomodate an a3 size sketchbook (approx 300x420mm or 12x17")? Thirdly, in your opinion, how well do these bags stand up to everyday use? I don't abuse my bags, but I've found some bags have great leather that copes really well (Mulberry) and other bags have leather that is just far too soft for me to load it up with all the stuff I need to carry (Givenchy). Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## fandmcarebear

I just had to announce this to the world......I JUST FOUND AND PURCHASED MY COVETED TRAPEZE IN BURGUNDY, GRAY, AND IVORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Purchased from Tempestina on Bonanza.  So excited....my Celine dream feels complete!  I promise a reveal when it arrives!!!!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

ozgaz24 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a few quick questions about the cabas but didn't really think it would be appropriate to start a whole new thread... Firstly, does it come in any different sizes? I can see it comes in horizontal and vertical but I can't see any more than that. Secondly, would any of these sizes accomodate an a3 size sketchbook (approx 300x420mm or 12x17")? Thirdly, in your opinion, how well do these bags stand up to everyday use? I don't abuse my bags, but I've found some bags have great leather that copes really well (Mulberry) and other bags have leather that is just far too soft for me to load it up with all the stuff I need to carry (Givenchy). Any help would be appreciated!



hey hope the bit of what i know will be helpful. the cabas comes in the standard vertical (NS North South) / horizontal (EW East West) / squarish with top zipper (smaller than NS + EW) / small vertical with top zipper / gusset (with zippers on the side) / phantom style (with expandable sides).

i would recommend the EW style for you since you want to place an A3 size book into it. though they can carry up to 5 kg, it is best not to overload them as the handles may stretch with wear... but getting them with a leather bonded inside lining may prove to be a better choice as it feels sturdier.. those with leather bonded inside lining are usually the styles that has bi-materials (NOT bi-colour cabas) or the gusset types.

hope this helps!


----------



## Tinn3rz

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> I just had to announce this to the world......I JUST FOUND AND PURCHASED MY COVETED TRAPEZE IN BURGUNDY, GRAY, AND IVORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Purchased from Tempestina on Bonanza.  So excited....my Celine dream feels complete!  I promise a reveal when it arrives!!!!!!



OMG!!! Congrats! So there is hope! 

 I can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## bsufku

fandmcarebear said:


> I just had to announce this to the world......I JUST FOUND AND PURCHASED MY COVETED TRAPEZE IN BURGUNDY, GRAY, AND IVORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Purchased from Tempestina on Bonanza. So excited....my Celine dream feels complete! I promise a reveal when it arrives!!!!!!


 

congrats!!!   I've been hunting for one too but no luck so far!


----------



## fandmcarebear

bsufku said:


> congrats!!!   I've been hunting for one too but no luck so far!



Keep looking!  I was shocked when it showed up, you just have to stalk the Internet....


----------



## bsufku

fandmcarebear said:


> Keep looking! I was shocked when it showed up, you just have to stalk the Internet....


 

I obviously need to brush up on my internet stalking skills! Do let us know though if you come across another one!


----------



## claypot

*hyperventilates* My navy luggage has arrived!


----------



## sammix3

Let's see!!! 



claypot said:


> *hyperventilates* My navy luggage has arrived!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fandmcarebear said:


> I just had to announce this to the world......I JUST FOUND AND PURCHASED MY COVETED TRAPEZE IN BURGUNDY, GRAY, AND IVORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Purchased from Tempestina on Bonanza.  So excited....my Celine dream feels complete!  I promise a reveal when it arrives!!!!!!



So good!!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## fandmcarebear

CRISPEDROSA said:


> So good!!  Can't wait to see your pics!



Thank you so much!  It is being shipped tomorrow.......I swear I am like a child on christmas eve.....


----------



## HeathJo

claypot said:


> *hyperventilates* My navy luggage has arrived!


We are bag twins!


fandmcarebear said:


> Keep looking!  I was shocked when it showed up, you just have to stalk the Internet....



You got it from a great seller, too. I think she will have more soon...cannot wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Jadpe

Yesterday I bought my very first pair of Celine shoes  I think Celine is my new favorite obsession ehh brand!


----------



## its so you

check out this out... Looks similar to the luggage. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178519


----------



## HeathJo

its so you said:


> check out this out... Looks similar to the luggage.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178519


 
Wow, how weird. It even comes with a Cobalt Pouch that imitates Celine. I would prefer the real thing for a few hundred more dollars. It isn't as bad as some of the other ones "inspired" by Celine though. . .


----------



## minilou

Jadpe said:


> Yesterday I bought my very first pair of Celine shoes  I think Celine is my new favorite obsession ehh brand!


Lucky girl! Which pair did you get?!!
I'm waiting for the 9CM sandals in black or nude, haven't made up my mind yet ; )


----------



## Jadpe

minilou said:


> Lucky girl! Which pair did you get?!!
> I'm waiting for the 9CM sandals in black or nude, haven't made up my mind yet ; )


I bought the loafer in black brushed calfskin from the aw11 collection. It was on sale so i couldn't resist.
I love the black sandals! I saw them too but didn't buy them.


----------



## minilou

Jadpe said:


> I bought the loafer in black brushed calfskin from the aw11 collection. It was on sale so i couldn't resist.
> I love the black sandals! I saw them too but didn't buy them.



Niiice!!! I love the loafers!! Are they as comfy as they look?
Where the sandals on sale? I'm on a waiting list for the SS12 pair


----------



## Jadpe

minilou said:


> Niiice!!! I love the loafers!! Are they as comfy as they look?
> Where the sandals on sale? I'm on a waiting list for the SS12 pair


They're really comfy, that's one of the reasons why I bought them.
I didn't check the price, I was too distracted by all the shoes that were on sale lol.


----------



## minilou

Jadpe said:


> They're really comfy, that's one of the reasons why I bought them.
> I didn't check the price, I was too distracted by all the shoes that were on sale lol.


LOL!! has happened to me before!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Just have to express my disdain.....I saw a very very fake trapeze go for over $2000 on eBay this weekend.  I could honestly cry.  It was turquoise with brown fur, and had a "tag" of the same turquoise leather attached to it.  So disgustingly fake.  I just want to give thanks to the authenticators who help so many women avoid this travesty....I wish more ladies out there were smart enough to do the same.  I try my best to report those out there that I see, but sometimes it is too late.  Such an awful shame...And now because of new privacy rules, buyers full names are not posted and so you cannot even contact them to let them know if you wanted to...


----------



## HeathJo

fandmcarebear said:


> Just have to express my disdain.....I saw a very very fake trapeze go for over $2000 on eBay this weekend. I could honestly cry. It was turquoise with brown fur, and had a "tag" of the same turquoise leather attached to it. So disgustingly fake. I just want to give thanks to the authenticators who help so many women avoid this travesty....I wish more ladies out there were smart enough to do the same. I try my best to report those out there that I see, but sometimes it is too late. Such an awful shame...And now because of new privacy rules, buyers full names are not posted and so you cannot even contact them to let them know if you wanted to...


 
It is so sad to think someone spent their hard-earned money, especially during the holidays--on a fake bag. The very first "Celine" I ever bought was during the holidays, and it turned out to be a fake. I was not aware of TPF's auth forum back then.

I do not know the Furry Turquoise Trapeze listing to which you are referring, but I believe you can still report it even after it has been sold, either from a direct link or by simply emailing eBay with the item number.

One positive is that many sellers are either referring to TPF or providing the link to the auth forum. Hopefully more people will become members and start using the auth forums, and other sellers will see the benefit of putting this link into their listings.


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:


> Just have to express my disdain.....I saw a very very fake trapeze go for over $2000 on eBay this weekend.  I could honestly cry.  It was turquoise with brown fur, and had a "tag" of the same turquoise leather attached to it.  So disgustingly fake.  I just want to give thanks to the authenticators who help so many women avoid this travesty....I wish more ladies out there were smart enough to do the same.  I try my best to report those out there that I see, but sometimes it is too late.  Such an awful shame...And now because of new privacy rules, buyers full names are not posted and so you cannot even contact them to let them know if you wanted to...




I hate to see people spending any amount on a counterfeit item. 

I think you can still report this bag as fake, even if the auction has  ended. Ebay may take action, and would contact the buyer to alert them.


----------



## fandmcarebear

dreamlet said:


> I hate to see people spending any amount on a counterfeit item.
> 
> I think you can still report this bag as fake, even if the auction has  ended. Ebay may take action, and would contact the buyer to alert them.



Going to try to do that.


----------



## fandmcarebear

After my recent purchase of my fifth Celine in two months, my husband is wondering if any of your DHs or DBFs would like to make a sub forum to console one another about their wives/gfs purse problems......anyone????


----------



## ccbest

indi3r4 said:


> this one J?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, i'd be afraid of white as well.. I'm clumsy!


 i wanna get the black one is this still $2000?


----------



## jenayb

My Leopard Triptyque is going to be on its way into my loving arms manana!!!!


----------



## its so you

fandmcarebear said:


> After my recent purchase of my fifth Celine in two months, my husband is wondering if any of your DHs or DBFs would like to make a sub forum to console one another about their wives/gfs purse problems......anyone????




:lolots:


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard Triptyque is going to be on its way into my loving arms manana!!!!




congrats!!!


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> My Leopard Triptyque is going to be on its way into my loving arms manana!!!!



The mothership calling her home..


----------



## jenayb

its so you said:


> congrats!!!



Thank you!! 



HeathJo said:


> The mothership calling her home..


----------



## sammix3

Is she here yet???



jenaywins said:


> My Leopard Triptyque is going to be on its way into my loving arms manana!!!!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Is she here yet???



Nope. She's coming from LV and we are in San Fran today.


----------



## lilihs

Hi, so sorry if I am not posting in the right thread! What is the price of Trapeze Python in $? Thanks so much!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Nope. She's coming from LV and we are in San Fran today.



Ahhh! So you are in my town today!!!


----------



## pinkydoodle

I asked a friend of mine to find me the Fluo pink Luggage in Europe and the SA said that there all sold out 
She said they got it in last 2 weeks or so and will not have it again by 2012???...
i wonder if its true cause based from what Im reading the Pinks are coming by Jan.-Mar 2012


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Ahhh! So you are in my town today!!!


----------



## indi3r4

Happy Holidays my Celine lovelies.. 



jenaywins said:


> My Leopard Triptyque is going to be on its way into my loving arms manana!!!!



 can't wait!


----------



## sammix3

Happy Holidays to everyone too!


----------



## dreamlet

Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## jenayb

Yes! Happy Holidays to all my tpf besties! Hope Santa was good to you all!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Finally saw the nano IRL this week....what a cute bag!!!!  I was a nonbeliever but after having my hands on it, I really think its great.  Super cute, quite roomie, and hands free!  Now the question is....what color???  I think this is the perfect size for something that will POP!!!!


----------



## sammix3

fandmcarebear said:


> Finally saw the nano IRL this week....what a cute bag!!!!  I was a nonbeliever but after having my hands on it, I really think its great.  Super cute, quite roomie, and hands free!  Now the question is....what color???  I think this is the perfect size for something that will POP!!!!



Pink  Sadly, the straps on the nano are way too long for me.  Or I would love to get one!


----------



## Tinn3rz

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> Finally saw the nano IRL this week....what a cute bag!!!!  I was a nonbeliever but after having my hands on it, I really think its great.  Super cute, quite roomie, and hands free!  Now the question is....what color???  I think this is the perfect size for something that will POP!!!!



Pls do not get me started on the nano! I'm afraid that I'll fall in love if I see it IRL.

But in any case, I think you should get it in red!!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

sammix3 said:


> Pink  Sadly, the straps on the nano are way too long for me.  Or I would love to get one!



Are you sure???  I am 5ft and it was surprisingly ok!


----------



## sammix3

fandmcarebear said:


> Are you sure???  I am 5ft and it was surprisingly ok!



Yup it hung too low for me.


----------



## KimberDoll

fandmcarebear said:


> Finally saw the nano IRL this week....what a cute bag!!!!  I was a nonbeliever but after having my hands on it, I really think its great.  Super cute, quite roomie, and hands free!  Now the question is....what color???  I think this is the perfect size for something that will POP!!!!



Shoot for the stars...try to get Pink! Second choice would be vermillion. It's a nice pop of reddish orange. Uh-mazing.


----------



## indi3r4

Happy New Year celine lovelies..


----------



## dreamlet

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> Happy New Year celine lovelies..





dreamlet said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## its so you

Happy 2012!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Happy new year!


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi ladies,

Which would you go for between fluo pink luggage and pink python box? I already have black grainy luggage, black python luggage, smooth cobalt luggage and matte black python box. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sammix3

DollyAntics said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Which would you go for between fluo pink luggage and pink python box? I already have black grainy luggage, black python luggage, smooth cobalt luggage and matte black python box. Thanks in advance!!



Oh boy that's a hard one.. if I had the funds I should get the pink python box


----------



## YingsFashion

Hi - need some help. I am thinking of buying a Medium box bag, still waiting for a reply if some stores in Germany carries them. Which one shall I take: Black or Red? I know it's tough to chose. Thanks!


----------



## HeathJo

YingsFashion said:


> Hi - need some help. I am thinking of buying a Medium box bag, still waiting for a reply if some stores in Germany carries them. Which one shall I take: Black or Red? I know it's tough to chose. Thanks!



I just bot a large black and I live it! Either one is fab, depends on your wardrobe.

Dolly, get the box if you want to even out your collection!


----------



## indi3r4

DollyAntics said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Which would you go for between fluo pink luggage and pink python box? I already have black grainy luggage, black python luggage, smooth cobalt luggage and matte black python box. Thanks in advance!!



pink python box!!  and then the fluo luggage next


----------



## DollyAntics

sammix3 said:


> Oh boy that's a hard one.. if I had the funds I should get the pink python box


 


HeathJo said:


> I just bot a large black and I live it! Either one is fab, depends on your wardrobe.
> 
> Dolly, get the box if you want to even out your collection!


 


indi3r4 said:


> pink python box!!  and then the fluo luggage next


 

Thanks for your replies girls! I am honestly torn, I think I would use the luggage more as it is more of an everyday bag and would be amazing for the summer but the python is stunning, I would be worried about the python marking though due to the light colour and the nature of the skin...ARGGGHHHHHH I can't decide!!!!


----------



## dreamlet

DollyAntics said:


> Thanks for your replies girls! I am honestly torn, I think I would use the luggage more as it is more of an everyday bag and would be amazing for the summer but the python is stunning, I would be worried about the python marking though due to the light colour and the nature of the skin...ARGGGHHHHHH I can't decide!!!!



I love the python box, but I say go for the mini. You will get way more use out of it, and you are right that the pink python will mark up more than your black python box. I have an orange Celine python wallet, and I love it  but it has started to get little marks on it after months of use. Because of the bright color and delicate skin it is harder to clean up than my luggage bags.


----------



## jenayb

I see we lost our ability to chat in the shopping intel thread again.


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> I see we lost our ability to chat in the shopping intel thread again.



I know!  And I so want to comment on the sweet python doctor bag!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> I know!  And I so want to comment on the sweet python doctor bag!!!!!!!



It is SO beautiful.


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> It is SO beautiful.



And for python not a bad price!!!!  I hope someone gets it!  I just can't do a handheld like that....


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> And for python not a bad price!!!!  I hope someone gets it!  I just can't do a handheld like that....





Me either, girl....


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> Me either, girl....



Although.....as a doctor, how sweet would it be if I strolled into the office carrying my stethoscope in that beauty!  It would be like Elle Woods in Legally Blonde, hahahahahah


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Although.....as a doctor, how sweet would it be if I strolled into the office carrying my stethoscope in that beauty!  It would be like Elle Woods in Legally Blonde, hahahahahah



Lol!!! All nonchalant..... Oh this? This is nothing. Just my................. _doctor bag._  

I posted a new shopping intel chat thread so I hope people use it... Because, well...

A. I want to talk about shopping intel, dangit!
B. I don't wanna post something then look like a total a-hole when no one posts back.


----------



## Tinn3rz

^ haha Jenay, I feel the same way.  

That python doctor bag is beautiful. I passed on them last season and will pass on them again this season...just not practical for me.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> I see we lost our ability to chat in the shopping intel thread again.



i thought we settle this months ago with the poll and all? 
oh well, moving on.. those doctors bag is gorgeous but so unpractical! if they at least have a longer strap, it'll be more useful..


----------



## Jadpe

I can't decide wich bag I should buy next. Another mini luggage in taupe (have to go to the store to see the colour irl) or a cabas in fluo pink/orange of black/white.
The best option is NOT to buy a bag  but Celine bags are my latest obsession and I really love all their designs. This forum is making me want every Celine bag


----------



## DollyAntics

I made my choice and picked up my pink mini luggage today and I am in LOVE!  It is sooooo beautiful and SUCH an awesome colour for the summer! Thanks for all your help girls!


----------



## sammix3

DollyAntics said:


> I made my choice and picked up my pink mini luggage today and I am in LOVE!  It is sooooo beautiful and SUCH an awesome colour for the summer! Thanks for all your help girls!



Congrats girly! They need to come to the US now!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hi all! Hope everyone is having a wonderful year so far.

Quick question, does anyone know what bags came in Praline? I fell in love with the color when I saw *mypinksoles* Phantom. 

TIA!


----------



## mundodabolsa

the pre-fall collection was shown today and has some gorgeous stuff.  cabas(es) with wider bases, and luggage/phantom hybrids with wider bases and thinner straps.  really nice.


----------



## cotonblanc

Here is a preview of what prefall 2012 might offer... The picture has gone through a filter I believe do colours may not be too accurate. 

The modified phantoms looks very relaxed cool!


----------



## its so you

Jadpe said:


> I can't decide wich bag I should buy next. Another mini luggage in taupe (have to go to the store to see the colour irl) or a cabas in fluo pink/orange of black/white.
> The best option is NOT to buy a bag  but Celine bags are my latest obsession and I really love all their designs. This forum is making me want every Celine bag


i totally agree with you. celine celine celine!! obsessed!! 

get the mini taupe!


----------



## imlvholic

I went to DFS yesterday to check on Coquelicot Micro but they sold out & only got tons of Nanos left. The leather on the Nanos were the new drummed pebbled leather w/c the SA said is lighter compared to the Smooth. The new Coquelicot red was so intense true red, i love it but the black edging throws me off. It looks too cartoonish to me, i prefer it w/o the black outline. Does all the new colors in luggage have this black outline? I really don't like it


----------



## moshi_moshi

Anyone heard anything from Nordstrom? I heard jan 7th was the day for fluo pink but I guess not.....


----------



## sammix3

moshi_moshi said:


> Anyone heard anything from Nordstrom? I heard jan 7th was the day for fluo pink but I guess not.....



Haven't heard anything.. and haven't seen anyone post that they got their pink mini from a US store.


----------



## Yanekie

hello ladies,

I think I may have actually found my HG. French75 posted this bag http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/come-take-a-glass-join-celine-waiting-lounge-666362-23.html#post20735331

I am head over heels in love. 

However, I think because of the straight  vs. curvy lines that this is older bag. Would anyone know what season this is from? I have searched high and low via google and didn't turn up much.

TIA!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

moshi_moshi said:


> Anyone heard anything from Nordstrom? I heard jan 7th was the day for fluo pink but I guess not.....



Hmmm yes they do, and I actually like it, gives more dimension I think....


----------



## moshi_moshi

sammix3 said:


> Haven't heard anything.. and haven't seen anyone post that they got their pink mini from a US store.



i can't stand the suspense!!!


----------



## Caramelpudding

Hi ladies, I need some help... 
Does anyone knows if the discontinued SMALL luggage uses lampo zippers? And is there serial number found in the bag? And lastly, it's dimensions? TIA!


----------



## purse-nality

Ladies i need your help!

I'm thinkin of purchasing my last Chanel -as in seriously the FINALE - but so torn between 2 reds: Boy Chanel or Chain Around Messenger??? Obviously, i luv both, hence this dilemma. The Boy would be a fresh change from the iconic cc and quilts, vintage hardware, edgy w/ an understated elegance - actually reminds me of Celine's aesthetics.... On the other hand, Chain Around is fun, edgy, another break from the usual flaps, w/ a super punch of color! Wish i could have both... *sigh*

anyway, pls check out pics on links......

Boy, Rachel Bilson- http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-288.html#post20091193 (scroll til end of page)    

CAM, Ash Tisdale-  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/cruise-2011-the-chain-around-collection-622521-127.html


----------



## purse-nality

More pics (scroll down)  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-291.html#post20317047

So are you a Rachel or Ash? 


You can see the red here, but true color is lighter like a vintage red- http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/boy-chanel-collection-700673.html


----------



## its so you

imlvholic said:


> I went to DFS yesterday to check on Coquelicot Micro but they sold out & only got tons of Nanos left. The leather on the Nanos were the new drummed pebbled leather w/c the SA said is lighter compared to the Smooth. The new Coquelicot red was so intense true red, i love it but the black edging throws me off. It looks too cartoonish to me, i prefer it w/o the black outline. Does all the new colors in luggage have this black outline? I really don't like it


omgoooshh. i LOOOOVE the black piping.


----------



## sarah7487

I like the Boy Chanel more but I must say that the quality of workmanship is really quite poor  my friend's bag start having bubbles coz the leather is not glued down



purse-nality said:


> More pics (scroll down)  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-291.html#post20317047
> 
> So are you a Rachel or Ash?
> 
> 
> You can see the red here, but true color is lighter like a vintage red- http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/boy-chanel-collection-700673.html


----------



## imlvholic

its so you said:


> omgoooshh. i LOOOOVE the black piping.



I know... there must be something wrong w/ me, but maybe it's good for my wallet, haha. Otherwise, these bags would be bugging me to take them home if i'd have fallen in love w/ the black piping. Now, i think i will just get a Classic Black Micro w/ smooth leather, then i'm Celine content, hopefully


----------



## margaritas

purse-nality said:


> Ladies i need your help!
> 
> I'm thinkin of purchasing my last Chanel -as in seriously the FINALE - but so torn between 2 reds: Boy Chanel or Chain Around Messenger??? Obviously, i luv both, hence this dilemma. The Boy would be a fresh change from the iconic cc and quilts, vintage hardware, edgy w/ an understated elegance - actually reminds me of Celine's aesthetics.... On the other hand, Chain Around is fun, edgy, another break from the usual flaps, w/ a super punch of color! Wish i could have both... *sigh*
> 
> anyway, pls check out pics on links......
> 
> Boy, Rachel Bilson- http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...o-chatting-please-12995-288.html#post20091193 (scroll til end of page)
> 
> CAM, Ash Tisdale-  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/cruise-2011-the-chain-around-collection-622521-127.html



Chain Around! Like you said, something different from the usual flaps.


----------



## poppyspell

imlvholic said:


> I went to DFS yesterday to check on Coquelicot Micro but they sold out & only got tons of Nanos left. The leather on the Nanos were the new drummed pebbled leather w/c the SA said is lighter compared to the Smooth. The new Coquelicot red was so intense true red, *i love it but the black edging throws me off. It looks too cartoonish to me, i prefer it w/o the black outline.* Does all the new colors in luggage have this black outline? I really don't like it



agreed! that made me pass on a vermillion nano


----------



## its so you

The pinks are in at nordies!!


----------



## Yanekie

its so you said:


> omgoooshh. i LOOOOVE the black piping.


 
I totally agree. I am on the hunt for this bag. Right now, I am on two waiting lists and had a friend who lives in Singapore hunting it down for me. 

I will find this bag!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

new shipment arriving today at singapore's flagship céline store! can't wait to see what is new. i can only remember there will be reds (coquelicot maybe?) and souris. 

hope nothing tempts me!


----------



## Yanekie

cotonblanc said:


> new shipment arriving today at singapore's flagship céline store! can't wait to see what is new. i can only remember there will be reds (coquelicot maybe?) and souris.
> 
> hope nothing tempts me!


 
Yeah!!! I just send my friend who is working over there a note. If there is micro coquelicot, I want it!!!


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> new shipment arriving today at singapore's flagship céline store! can't wait to see what is new. i can only remember there will be reds (coquelicot maybe?) and souris.
> 
> hope nothing tempts me!



Did you go down to check it out? I dropped by this afternoon, and it was crazy busy. 



Yanekie said:


> Yeah!!! I just send my friend who is working over there a note. If there is micro coquelicot, I want it!!!



I did see some reds...


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmystique said:


> Did you go down to check it out? I dropped by this afternoon, and it was crazy busy.
> 
> I did see some reds...



oh yes i did drop by after work to take a look. yes, certainly a busy day for the staff! did you get anything?


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> oh yes i did drop by after work to take a look. yes, certainly a busy day for the staff! did you get anything?



HAHA I really wanted to get the Praline phantom in stiff leather. I love the shape of the phantom, and the new stiff leather feels the the leather used on tri-colors. It's amazing, but seeing that I acquired 6 bags in the past month, I need to think about it. Hope I don't end up regretting! 

Did you snag anything?


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmystique said:
			
		

> HAHA I really wanted to get the Praline phantom in stiff leather. I love the shape of the phantom, and the new stiff leather feels the the leather used on tri-colors. It's amazing, but seeing that I acquired 6 bags in the past month, I need to think about it. Hope I don't end up regretting!
> 
> Did you snag anything?



Hahaha I saw the newer stiff leather phantom. It's really lovely! It's slightly cheaper in HK!

I did buy something but not for myself. Haha. I should lay off Céline for the time being.

Six bags? You are due for a family picture! Show us.


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> Hahaha I saw the newer stiff leather phantom. It's really lovely! It's slightly cheaper in HK!
> 
> I did buy something but not for myself. Haha. I should lay off Céline for the time being.
> 
> Six bags? You are due for a family picture! Show us.



I LOVE ITTTT! So tempted to get it just now, but I decided I'm on the lookout for exotics the next bag I get, so had to make myself walk away. Sigh...

Heh, yeah 5 Celine and a Bbag! Thus the bagban.  

Will do an update on my thread soon I promise. Just waiting to get my bags back from Colorwash.


----------



## purse-nality

sarah7487 said:


> I like the Boy Chanel more but I must say that the quality of workmanship is really quite poor  my friend's bag start having bubbles coz the leather is not glued down



oh no, really? what size? maybe small is less likely to do that? shoot. thanks for letting me know! 




margaritas said:


> Chain Around! Like you said, something different from the usual flaps.



thanks! but the color.... don't you think its too "look at me!"? and suddenly, seeing it on Ashley Tisdale, makes me feel old to have the same bag! lol. i guess a vermillion celine luggage would be ok bec of the simple design, but the same color on a shoulder bag w/ chains... :shame:... i'm 33, btw.


----------



## its so you

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I know... there must be something wrong w/ me, but maybe it's good for my wallet, haha. Otherwise, these bags would be bugging me to take them home if i'd have fallen in love w/ the black piping. Now, i think i will just get a Classic Black Micro w/ smooth leather, then i'm Celine content, hopefully



Nothing is wrong with u... everyone has different taste!  have u found a micro? Like no one has it in the US. Barneys said their buyer did not purchase any micros.


----------



## its so you

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Hahaha I saw the newer stiff leather phantom. It's really lovely! It's slightly cheaper in HK!
> 
> I did buy something but not for myself. Haha. I should lay off Céline for the time being.
> 
> Six bags? You are due for a family picture! Show us.



Did u see the TDF cognac colored phantom with blue piping??


----------



## cotonblanc

its so you said:


> Did u see the TDF cognac colored phantom with blue piping??



nope, i wish june/july is here already! spring and summer 2012 would be good for the wallet. time to recuperate... haha.


----------



## margaritas

purse-nality said:


> thanks! but the color.... don't you think its too "look at me!"? and suddenly, seeing it on Ashley Tisdale, makes me feel old to have the same bag! lol. i guess a vermillion celine luggage would be ok bec of the simple design, but the same color on a shoulder bag w/ chains... :shame:... i'm 33, btw.



I think any bag that is bright red screams 'look at me' but I don't think it's always a bad thing especially if you pair it with the right outfit. I'm sure you can rock it. Go for it!


----------



## purse-nality

margaritas said:


> I think any bag that is bright red screams 'look at me' but I don't think it's always a bad thing especially if you pair it with the right outfit. I'm sure you can rock it. Go for it!



you're right! and not only bags (uh, hello my avy!), even clothes or shoes! great advice, thanks. now that's a lot comin from someone w/ a vast collection of black beauties


----------



## margaritas

purse-nality said:


> you're right! and not only bags (uh, hello my avy!), even clothes or shoes! great advice, thanks. now that's a lot comin from someone w/ a vast collection of black beauties



Hehe no problem!  Excited to see which you'll go for in the end.


----------



## HeathJo

So, we all know prices are increasing for Spring 2012, but why one earth is Nordies asking $2300 for the Gray Mini? I also thought I saw someone post that Nanos were now $2000? WTF? Can anyone confirm or deny this horrible-ness?

I really love Celine, and the Resort Collections is killer, but honestly, the Spring bags don't do much for me, and these increases are a turn-off.


----------



## sammix3

HeathJo said:


> So, we all know prices are increasing for Spring 2012, but why one earth is Nordies asking $2300 for the Gray Mini? I also thought I saw someone post that Nanos were now $2000? WTF? Can anyone confirm or deny this horrible-ness?
> 
> I really love Celine, and the Resort Collections is killer, but honestly, the Spring bags don't do much for me, and these increases are a turn-off.



I agree! I got my black mini in November for $1750, and soon it'll be $2300. That's too much... I feel like Celine is following Chanel's footsteps..


----------



## HeathJo

sammix3 said:


> I agree! I got my black mini in November for $1750, and soon it'll be $2300. That's too much... I feel like Celine is following Chanel's footsteps..


 
They totally are, and Hermes almost if this keeps up. I am done after Resort 2012.


----------



## fandmcarebear

HeathJo said:


> They totally are, and Hermes almost if this keeps up. I am done after Resort 2012.



I think that's exactly what they plan.  They already do not keep up with demand in order to maintain exclusivity.  I personally love not seeing my bags carried by everyone, but I think those of us in love with them have just been caught in the midst of celine redefining itself.....basically as a high end, extremley exclusive brand...


----------



## HandbagAngel

I hope Celine is not testing consumers' limits.  They are increasing about 15% *each sason*, not every year.  I cannot justify paying $2300 a bag while less than a year ago it was "only" $1650/$1750.  Just like HeathJo, I will stop right at 2012 Resort.


----------



## jenayb

^^ I just read in another thread that a girl was told by her Barneys SA that Celine will be increasing to $2400 on 1/24. Now, whether this is true or rumour remains to be seen; however, I won't pay that. It's ridiculous and honestly I would feel like a damn fool paying that price when we were paying $1750 for a mini only months ago. I think a lot of loyalists will be turned off by the increases, but this opens Celine up to a whole new demographic of women who won't buy anything they don't perceive to be as exclusive and unattainable by most. 

I was reading a thread in the Chanel subforum, and one poster kept referring to Bal and another brand, I think it was LV, as "low end" and said she wouldn't be caught dead with one on her arm.  I think these type of consumers will begin to take more of an interest in Celine as the prices continue to raise. 

All this being said, it's a case of two extremes IMO. Philo took over and completely reinvented the brand. We're talkin about a fashion house that was all but dead, with zero interest. Now, it seems she's not only brought the brand to life, but is going after the likes of Hermes and Chanel. Frankly, Celine doesnt have the quality to fall back on that Hermes does, and they don't have the reputation of Chanel. If anything, the new leathers and whatever the weird PL linings are reflect regression in terms of quality. 

When I finally get a hold of my Pink Mini, that's it for me.


----------



## HeathJo

fandmcarebear said:


> I think that's exactly what they plan. They already do not keep up with demand in order to maintain exclusivity. I personally love not seeing my bags carried by everyone, but I think those of us in love with them have just been caught in the midst of celine redefining itself.....basically as a high end, extremley exclusive brand...


 
You are so right. But at some point exclusive can become literal--most people are excluded from being able to justify buying a brand that has not earned demanding more and more money so quickly.



HandbagAngel said:


> I hope Celine is not testing consumers' limits. They are increasing about 15% *each sason*, not every year. I cannot justify paying $2300 a bag while less than a year ago it was "only" $1650/$1750. Just like HeathJo, I will stop right at 2012 Resort.


 
They are testing limits--especially with the design of the Spring bags--literally I have not seen one I like!!!



jenaywins said:


> ^^ I just read in another thread that a girl was told by her Barneys SA that Celine will be increasing to $2400 on 1/24. Now, whether this is true or rumour remains to be seen; however, I won't pay that. It's ridiculous and honestly I would feel like a damn fool paying that price when we were paying $1750 for a mini only months ago. I think a lot of loyalists will be turned off by the increases, but this opens Celine up to a whole new demographic of women who won't buy anything they don't perceive to be as exclusive and unattainable by most.
> 
> I was reading a thread in the Chanel subforum, and one poster kept referring to Bal and another brand, I think it was LV, as "low end" and said she wouldn't be caught dead with one on her arm.  I think these type of consumers will begin to take more of an interest in Celine as the prices continue to raise.
> 
> All this being said, it's a case of two extremes IMO. Philo took over and completely reinvented the brand. We're talkin about a fashion house that was all but dead, with zero interest. Now, it seems she's not only brought the brand to life, but is going after the likes of Hermes and Chanel. Frankly, Celine doesnt have the quality to fall back on that Hermes does, and they don't have the reputation of Chanel. If anything, the new leathers and whatever the weird PL linings are reflect regression in terms of quality.
> 
> When I finally get a hold of my Pink Mini, that's it for me.


 
PRECISELY--and PP just took over in 2010, right?? 

 And LV reps Celine, that is their parent company! LVMH! Snobbery equals stupidity at some point. . .


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> *Frankly, Celine doesnt have the quality to fall back on that Hermes does, and they don't have the reputation of Chanel. If anything, the new leathers and whatever the weird PL linings are reflect regression in terms of quality. *



This is what irks me more than anything. 

Combine the falling quality with the price increase and I will continue to treasure my current bags, will be unlikely to add new ones.


----------



## HeathJo

dreamlet said:


> This is what irks me more than anything.
> 
> Combine the falling quality with the price increase and I will continue to treasure my current bags, will be unlikely to add new ones.



Ditto


----------



## fandmcarebear

HeathJo said:


> You are so right. But at some point exclusive can become literal--most people are excluded from being able to justify buying a brand that has not earned demanding more and more money so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> They are testing limits--especially with the design of the Spring bags--literally I have not seen one I like!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PRECISELY--and PP just took over in 2010, right??
> 
> 
> And LV reps Celine, that is their parent company! LVMH! Snobbery equals stupidity at some point. . .



That is completely true, and to be honest there is a fine line between being worth the high quality and this ridiculousness of extreme price increases in such a short amount of time.  I really don't want to see them crash before they've ridden this high wave for any real amount of time.  Phoebe is a genius, I just hope they continue to utilize her well....


----------



## Tinn3rz

dreamlet said:
			
		

> This is what irks me more than anything.
> 
> Combine the falling quality with the price increase and I will continue to treasure my current bags, will be unlikely to add new ones.



Same! I only have one left on my Celine wishlist and after that, I think I'm done.


----------



## toolbox

OMG ! I am new to Celine and I m looking for a Tri-color Mini, it sounds like now I haven't had my hand on my Celine and the price has already been inflated 1/3 !


----------



## HandbagAngel

All you girls above said so well!



jenaywins said:


> ^^ I just read in another thread that a girl was told by her Barneys SA that Celine will be increasing to $2400 on 1/24. Now, whether this is true or rumour remains to be seen; however, I won't pay that. It's ridiculous and honestly I would feel like a damn fool paying that price when we were paying $1750 for a mini only months ago. I think a lot of loyalists will be turned off by the increases, but this opens Celine up to a whole new demographic of women who won't buy anything they don't perceive to be as exclusive and unattainable by most.
> 
> I was reading a thread in the Chanel subforum, and one poster kept referring to Bal and another brand, I think it was LV, as "low end" and said she wouldn't be caught dead with one on her arm.  I think these type of consumers will begin to take more of an interest in Celine as the prices continue to raise.
> 
> All this being said, it's a case of two extremes IMO. Philo took over and completely reinvented the brand. We're talkin about a fashion house that was all but dead, with zero interest. Now, it seems she's not only brought the brand to life, but is going after the likes of Hermes and Chanel. *Frankly, Celine doesnt have the quality to fall back on that Hermes does, and they don't have the reputation of Chanel. If anything, the new leathers and whatever the weird PL linings are reflect regression in terms of quality.*
> 
> When I finally get a hold of my Pink Mini, that's it for me.


 
Cannot agree more!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I just read in another thread that a girl was told by her Barneys SA that Celine will be increasing to $2400 on 1/24. Now, whether this is true or rumour remains to be seen; however, I won't pay that. It's ridiculous and honestly I would feel like a damn fool paying that price when we were paying $1750 for a mini only months ago. I think a lot of loyalists will be turned off by the increases, but this opens Celine up to a whole new demographic of women who won't buy anything they don't perceive to be as exclusive and unattainable by most.
> 
> I was reading a thread in the Chanel subforum, and one poster kept referring to Bal and another brand, I think it was LV, as "low end" and said she wouldn't be caught dead with one on her arm.  I think these type of consumers will begin to take more of an interest in Celine as the prices continue to raise.
> 
> All this being said, it's a case of two extremes IMO. Philo took over and completely reinvented the brand. We're talkin about a fashion house that was all but dead, with zero interest. Now, it seems she's not only brought the brand to life, but is going after the likes of Hermes and Chanel. Frankly, Celine doesnt have the quality to fall back on that Hermes does, and they don't have the reputation of Chanel. If anything, the new leathers and whatever the weird PL linings are reflect regression in terms of quality.
> 
> When I finally get a hold of my Pink Mini, that's it for me.



you said it, sister. 

I still need a triptyque and another mini luggage preferably from earlier season and after that, sad to say but i think i'm done.


----------



## poppyspell

anyone knows how to get rid of the scruffs made on the smooth leather?


----------



## jenayb

^^ So then, I mean, what do you do? Just give up Celine? Buy less? Buy none!?  



poppyspell said:


> anyone knows how to get rid of the scruffs made on the smooth leather?



Yeah, just try a leather cream conditioner... Meltonian makes great stuff... Google and you'll find tons of hits.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> ^^ So then, I mean, what do you do? Just give up Celine? Buy less? Buy none!?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just try a leather cream conditioner... Meltonian makes great stuff... Google and you'll find tons of hits.



I guess it depends what it is and how much it is. If its $2300 and I really love it, I'd still get it. But if it was $5000 and its not an exotic, I'd pass. I bought a Chanel reissue 226 in 2007 for $2350 or $2450 and now its like $4900. Totally out of my price range.. so in a couple years or should I say a couple of seasons, I won't be buying luggages at all.

I still want a couple of trios, if they remain "affordable". Maybe some SLGs too.

How about you?


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> I guess it depends what it is and how much it is. If its $2300 and I really love it, I'd still get it. But if it was $5000 and its not an exotic, I'd pass. I bought a Chanel reissue 226 in 2007 for $2350 or $2450 and now its like $4900. Totally out of my price range.. so in a couple years or should I say a couple of seasons, I won't be buying luggages at all.
> 
> I still want a couple of trios, if they remain "affordable". Maybe some SLGs too.
> 
> How about you?



I've already paid nearly $4k with tax for Celine exotics... That was honestly my ceiling. I will not pay more for a brand that has not established itself with the quality and reputation that so many out there have -- and charge less for!! 

Maybe it's just me, but I would feel rather taken advantage of if I continued to blindly pay whatever price increase Celine throws at me. And, I mean, it isn't a matter of not being able to afford. I know that we can all afford these increases. The issue is the rapidness and the fact that Celine has not created a solid foundation on which to build all these increases. I'm still waiting to see how the lining of my Jungle Mini holds up. Time will tell, but from what I'm seeing right now, they haven't earned jack in my book.


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> ^^ So then, I mean, what do you do? Just give up Celine? Buy less? Buy none!?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just try a leather cream conditioner... Meltonian makes great stuff... Google and you'll find tons of hits.



For me it is an issue of quality as well as price. I do not care to pay more for goods of declining quality. So while I will not give up Celine, certainly I will buy less. I will select purchases carefully, and keep and eye on their selection of materials each season. Maybe I will look for pre-loved bags from earlier seasons when the leather was more to my liking.


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> For me it is an issue of quality as well as price. I do not care to pay more for goods of declining quality. So while I will not give up Celine, certainly I will buy less. I will select purchases carefully, and keep and eye on their selection of materials each season. Maybe I will look for pre-loved bags from earlier seasons when the leather was more to my liking.



Exactly! And this is the same issue I have with Chanel. Why would I pay you more for something that is lesser quality than past seasons?  

In regards to purchasing pre-loved, I would expect that resellers' prices will begin to reflect the increases. They do now, so my train of thought is -- why wouldn't they in the future, KWIM?


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> I'm still waiting to see how the lining of my Jungle Mini holds up. Time will tell, but from what I'm seeing right now, they haven't earned jack in my book.



I would love to hear your experience of how the new leather/lining is wearing differently!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Exactly! And this is the same issue I have with Chanel. Why would I pay you more for something that is lesser quality than past seasons?
> 
> In regards to purchasing pre-loved, I would expect that resellers' prices will begin to reflect the increases. They do now, so my train of thought is -- why wouldn't they in the future, KWIM?



Unfortunately true, but if I'm going to pay more I would rather pay it for the original leather and lining, kwim?


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> I would love to hear your experience of how the new leather/lining is wearing differently!



TBH, I carried my Jungle Mini for about the first two weeks I had it. I traveled with it, stuffed it, used it as my carry-on, took it into the city.. Basically beat the crap out of it. It held up beautifully and still looks brand new. Obviously it's too early to tell, but so far so good. It's definitely the lining I am concerned with, as it's not leather.


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Unfortunately true, but if I'm going to pay more I would rather pay it for the original leather and lining, kwim?



 Totally agree!!!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

jenaywins said:


> TBH, I carried my Jungle Mini for about the first two weeks I had it. I traveled with it, stuffed it, used it as my carry-on, took it into the city.. Basically beat the crap out of it. It held up beautifully and still looks brand new. Obviously it's too early to tell, but so far so good. It's definitely the lining I am concerned with, as it's not leather.


 
I have a shoulder luggage in black with the new drummed leather. Isn't the new lining just made to protect the leather of the bag?
I mean, if you cut out the pvc lining of the bag you will see the suede side of the leather. 
It should be the same as in my mulberry bags. Because why are some bayswaters lined with fabric and the others with the original suede inside?
Ofcourse I'm not going to test this on my luggage but I could imagine that it is the reason. Maybe I'm just telling myself this to justify the pvc lining. 
I think it's weird because the smooth leather still has the leather lining. 

But then I liked the look of the drummed leather much more than of the smooth leather. It's hard to choose a bag for it's inside when all you look at (mostly) is the outside.


----------



## jenayb

Mulberry_Love said:


> I have a shoulder luggage in black with the new drummed leather. Isn't the new lining just made to protect the leather of the bag?
> I mean, if you cut out the pvc lining of the bag you will see the suede side of the leather.
> It should be the same as in my mulberry bags. Because why are some bayswaters lined with fabric and the others with the original suede inside?
> Ofcourse I'm not going to test this on my luggage but I could imagine that it is the reason. Maybe I'm just telling myself this to justify the pvc lining.
> I think it's weird because the smooth leather still has the leather lining.
> 
> But then I liked the look of the drummed leather much more than of the smooth leather. It's hard to choose a bag for it's inside when all you look at (mostly) is the outside.



If you are new to Celine, or if your Drummed Leather Mini is your first Celine bag, then you would not know that the lining of these bags used to be leather. This isn't about whether it's protecting the outside or not; it's that Celine has starting using materials that are lesser "quality" than previous seasons.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

jenaywins said:


> If you are new to Celine, or if your Drummed Leather Mini is your first Celine bag, then you would not know that the lining of these bags used to be leather. This isn't about whether it's protecting the outside or not; it's that Celine has starting using materials that are lesser "quality" than previous seasons.


 
Then I should have chosen the smooth one. They still do have a leather lining?
I thougt I did enough research on the forum. I guess not...
I was just hoping that there was a good reason for the new lining. 
But apparently there isn't


----------



## jenayb

Mulberry_Love said:


> Then I should have chosen the smooth one. They still do have a leather lining?
> I thougt I did enough research on the forum. I guess not...
> I was just hoping that there was a good reason for the new lining.
> But apparently there isn't



Yes, the smooth leather Minis still have the leather lining. 

I can't think of one good reason for the new lining. IMO, and it seems the opinion of many others, the old lining was by far the best.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

I understand! A leather lining also looks much better.
I just really don't understand why there should be such a difference in lining between a smooth, suede or drummed leather luggage.
Phoebe Philo is doing her best to make it an exclusive brand with exquisite products. But by making these new kind of changes... tsss it makes me mad. Who are they kiddin' (me obviously!!!)

I kind a feel bad for getting the luggage with drummed leather. 
It just makes it hard because I like the exterior better than the smooth one. But it is of a lesser quality. It's a shame. 

Jenay, thanks for your info!!! 
Are you going to keep your Jungle mini?

Is there also a change of lining in the phantoms with the new and stiffer leather?


----------



## jenayb

^^ Not sure about the new Phantom, as I haven't seen one in person yet. 

I will definitely keep the Jungle Mini! The lining may not be the best, but like your black Mini.... It's still a beautiful bag!!


----------



## monstar

can anyone post a picture of the new lining? im still debating whether or not i want the new drummed leather...i can't seem to find the smooth black anywhere so i'm kind of just settling for the drummed and hope i fall in love with it when i get it...tia!


----------



## Charmystique

monstar said:


> can anyone post a picture of the new lining? im still debating whether or not i want the new drummed leather...i can't seem to find the smooth black anywhere so i'm kind of just settling for the drummed and hope i fall in love with it when i get it...tia!



Would like to see this too...


----------



## jenayb

I think I posted a pic of the lining I my Jungle... It was a whole back though. I'll post when I'm home later if I remember. We're out watching the Packers.


----------



## sarah7487

Having bought the very 1st Celine pebbled Orange Mini at $1350 a year ago, I am too astonished at the price increase. But I am in slight favor of the new materials and this is why:

The pebbled language had PL lining from the start; nothing changed except for the stiffer drummed leather which I really really appreciate. The smooth had always had leather lining, which they are kept to- but for a humid and hot country like Asia, An all leather bag means more moisture and the bag losing shape in the fastest time ever.

I do feel that the drummed leather is essential to avoid the total shape change like the pics that I have aattached, which I feel no designer should allow that to happen. 

I do however feel that the frequent and big price change is very unexpected and unwelcomed. But in defense of the workmanship VS workmanship of Bal, LVs (whose price range was the old Minis and Micros), I would still kinda gladly still pay for certain models.

Just my humble opinion 

Black Smooth leather with leather lining:


----------



## sarah7487

Camel Pebbled Mini from previous season


----------



## its so you

do you think the luggage above the black doctor....... is a micro? I emailed KZ to find out more info... i called too late today.


----------



## sarah7487

its so you said:


> do you think the luggage above the black doctor....... is a micro? I emailed KZ to find out more info... i called too late today.



Yep am sure that is a micro


----------



## DollyAntics

sarah7487 said:
			
		

> Having bought the very 1st Celine pebbled Orange Mini at $1350 a year ago, I am too astonished at the price increase. But I am in slight favor of the new materials and this is why:
> 
> The pebbled language had PL lining from the start; nothing changed except for the stiffer drummed leather which I really really appreciate. The smooth had always had leather lining, which they are kept to- but for a humid and hot country like Asia, An all leather bag means more moisture and the bag losing shape in the fastest time ever.
> 
> I do feel that the drummed leather is essential to avoid the total shape change like the pics that I have aattached, which I feel no designer should allow that to happen.
> 
> I do however feel that the frequent and big price change is very unexpected and unwelcomed. But in defense of the workmanship VS workmanship of Bal, LVs (whose price range was the old Minis and Micros), I would still kinda gladly still pay for certain models.
> 
> Just my humble opinion
> 
> Black Smooth leather with leather lining:



Thanks for posting this! I was going to say I thought the grained leather had the PL lining all along... I don't think the quality is declining but I do feel the prices are rising WAY too fast!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

DollyAntics said:


> Thanks for posting this! I was going to say I thought the grained leather had the PL lining all along... I don't think the quality is declining but I do feel the prices are rising WAY too fast!


 
Thank you Sarah en Dolly for your information!!
It eases the mind a little bit


----------



## dreamlet

I believe the envelope luggage bags had real suede lining, but pebbled luggage were always PL. Initially they were at a lower price point as well, which made sense. Now they are listed at the same price as the leather lined smooth luggage, which doesn't seem right.


----------



## Yanekie

Thanks charmtstique and cotonblanc for all the Singapore info. My friend picked up my coquelicot mini. Of course, there have been tons of sightings in the US now, but I still feel good about the crazy lengths I went through. Given the price increase and tax, it wasn't that much more expensive. She is shipping on Monday so I hope to have it soon. 

ITA with you all on the price increases. I am new to Celine and it does hurt. If i love a bag, i get it regardless of price but I don't want to feel taken advantage of. I may start getting micros. I didn't know about the different linings. So maybe I need to start hunting for a smooth mini.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Not sure about the new Phantom, as I haven't seen one in person yet.
> 
> I will definitely keep the Jungle Mini! The lining may not be the best, but like your black Mini.... It's still a beautiful bag!!


 
Jeej! The jungle mini is fantastic!!


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I would feel rather taken advantage of if I continued to blindly pay whatever price increase Celine throws at me. And, I mean, it isn't a matter of not being able to afford. I know that we can all afford these increases. The issue is the rapidness and the fact that Celine has not created a solid foundation on which to build all these increases.


 
What she said!



dreamlet said:


> For me it is an issue of quality as well as price. I do not care to pay more for goods of declining quality. So while I will not give up Celine, certainly I will buy less. I will select purchases carefully, and keep and eye on their selection of materials each season. Maybe I will look for pre-loved bags from earlier seasons when the leather was more to my liking.


 


dreamlet said:


> I believe the envelope luggage bags had real suede lining, but pebbled luggage were always PL. Initially they were at a lower price point as well, which made sense. Now they are listed at the same price as the leather lined smooth luggage, which doesn't seem right.


 
The Envelope Minis from 2010 have PVC lining, not real suede, but it is more of a "luxury" look and feel than the new lining of the drummed bags. I really love leather lining, so I also wish the drummed/grainy bags of today were either lined with leather, or in the same manner as the Envelope Mini Luggage bags.

I have two Envelope Bags, and was considering letting them go, but now I may not because those are just. . .exquisite!


----------



## dreamlet

HeathJo said:


> The Envelope Minis from 2010 have PVC lining, not real suede, but it is more of a "luxury" look and feel than the new lining of the drummed bags. I really love leather lining, so I also wish the drummed/grainy bags of today were either lined with leather, or in the same manner as the Envelope Mini Luggage bags.
> 
> I have two Envelope Bags, and was considering letting them go, but now I may not because those are just. . .exquisite!



Thanks for clarifying that. I knew they had a different feel to them than the lining of the pebbled bags.


----------



## sarah7487

dreamlet said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I knew they had a different feel to them than the lining of the pebbled bags.



Oh yes, the Envelopes are simply heavenly


----------



## sammix3

its so you said:


> do you think the luggage above the black doctor....... is a micro? I emailed KZ to find out more info... i called too late today.



Yup looks like it  is that camel?


----------



## Charmystique

Yanekie said:


> Thanks charmtstique and cotonblanc for all the Singapore info. My friend picked up my coquelicot mini. Of course, there have been tons of sightings in the US now, but I still feel good about the crazy lengths I went through. Given the price increase and tax, it wasn't that much more expensive. She is shipping on Monday so I hope to have it soon.
> 
> ITA with you all on the price increases. I am new to Celine and it does hurt. If i love a bag, i get it regardless of price but I don't want to feel taken advantage of. I may start getting micros. I didn't know about the different linings. So maybe I need to start hunting for a smooth mini.



No problem Yanekie! I know how hard it is to search for bags that you really really want. Glad to be of help!


----------



## cotonblanc

Yanekie said:


> Thanks charmtstique and cotonblanc for all the Singapore info. My friend picked up my coquelicot mini. Of course, there have been tons of sightings in the US now, but I still feel good about the crazy lengths I went through. Given the price increase and tax, it wasn't that much more expensive. She is shipping on Monday so I hope to have it soon.
> 
> ITA with you all on the price increases. I am new to Celine and it does hurt. If i love a bag, i get it regardless of price but I don't want to feel taken advantage of. I may start getting micros. I didn't know about the different linings. So maybe I need to start hunting for a smooth mini.



you are welcome. glad to be of any help. i know the pain and anxieties of a global search for that one item you want. hope you receive your mini soon!


----------



## poptarts

First post in Celine 

I have been looking for a low key tote bag that can be used for the office but also for casual settings; I've always loved the look of the Luggage tote so naturally it's on the top of my list. May I ask if I put a lot of things in the bag, will it weight down the bottom? and will I be able to fit a small laptop (I have a 13" mac air so it's relatively small and light) in there comfortably? Thanks so much for all your help in advance


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> ^^ So then, I mean, what do you do? *Just give up Celine? *Buy less? Buy none!?



Probably.  This price increase combined with quality issue is a total turn off for me. I'll be on the sideline watching after I get those 2 bags. 

So long Celine, it's been great. :greengrin:
*dramatic* :giggles:


----------



## indi3r4

poptarts said:


> First post in Celine
> 
> I have been looking for a low key tote bag that can be used for the office but also for casual settings; I've always loved the look of the Luggage tote so naturally it's on the top of my list. May I ask if I put a lot of things in the bag, will it weight down the bottom? and will I be able to fit a small laptop (I have a 13" mac air so it's relatively small and light) in there comfortably? Thanks so much for all your help in advance



It probably will sag if you put too much weight but you can try purse organizer or something like that. And a 13" mac air should fit fine in a mini luggage.


----------



## its so you

sammix3 said:


> Yup looks like it  is that camel?



omg. im totally on it. i emailed them... I'm not sure if it's a camel. i would loooooove if it's dune. and i'm going to try the Celine store in FL.


----------



## sammix3

its so you said:


> omg. im totally on it. i emailed them... I'm not sure if it's a camel. i would loooooove if it's dune. and i'm going to try the Celine store in FL.



Hope you get it!! Dune is lighter than camel, right?


----------



## its so you

sammix3 said:


> Hope you get it!! Dune is lighter than camel, right?



yea! i hope so...


----------



## purse-nality

its so you said:


> omg. im totally on it. i emailed them... I'm not sure if it's a camel. i would loooooove if it's dune. and i'm going to try the Celine store in FL.



not 100%, but i think it might be the souris (mouse gray). i can see the white contrast stitching.


----------



## its so you

purse-nality said:


> not 100%, but i think it might be the souris (mouse gray). i can see the white contrast stitching.



they said it would cost $2200 for black micro. they don't have any other micros in stock.... $2200 is a bit much.


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Hope you get it!! Dune is lighter than camel, right?


 


its so you said:


> yea! i hope so...


 
Yes - it is definitely lighter.


----------



## fandmcarebear

sarah7487 said:


> Having bought the very 1st Celine pebbled Orange Mini at $1350 a year ago, I am too astonished at the price increase. But I am in slight favor of the new materials and this is why:
> 
> The pebbled language had PL lining from the start; nothing changed except for the stiffer drummed leather which I really really appreciate. The smooth had always had leather lining, which they are kept to- but for a humid and hot country like Asia, An all leather bag means more moisture and the bag losing shape in the fastest time ever.
> 
> I do feel that the drummed leather is essential to avoid the total shape change like the pics that I have aattached, which I feel no designer should allow that to happen.
> 
> I do however feel that the frequent and big price change is very unexpected and unwelcomed. But in defense of the workmanship VS workmanship of Bal, LVs (whose price range was the old Minis and Micros), I would still kinda gladly still pay for certain models.
> 
> Just my humble opinion
> 
> Black Smooth leather with leather lining:



This is the pebbled anthracite mini with alacantra lining.
I have this exact bag, and I can truly say, this would be due to severe mishandling of the bag.  I don't baby it, but I for sure make sure I store it well, and when I carry it, I make sure the sides are straight, and it is fine.  It is soft, and can slouch when it is set down if it is fairly empty, but with normal contents it stays up fine, and my beautiful sides do not bend in.  No respect for her bag that Alessandra!


----------



## sarah7487

fandmcarebear said:


> This is the pebbled anthracite mini with alacantra lining.
> I have this exact bag, and I can truly say, this would be due to severe mishandling of the bag.  I don't baby it, but I for sure make sure I store it well, and when I carry it, I make sure the sides are straight, and it is fine.  It is soft, and can slouch when it is set down if it is fairly empty, but with normal contents it stays up fine, and my beautiful sides do not bend in.  No respect for her bag that Alessandra!



I really pity that poor Mini baby


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yeah, that bag looks like total poop nuggets. :weird:


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Yeah, that bag looks like total poop nuggets. :weird:



Haha, you get a hardy out loud laugh from me EVERY TIME.....without fail....ahhhh poop nuggets....


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Haha, you get a hardy out loud laugh from me EVERY TIME.....without fail....ahhhh poop nuggets....


----------



## mundodabolsa

fandmcarebear said:


> This is the pebbled anthracite mini with alacantra lining.
> I have this exact bag, and I can truly say, this would be due to severe mishandling of the bag.  I don't baby it, but I for sure make sure I store it well, and when I carry it, I make sure the sides are straight, and it is fine.  It is soft, and can slouch when it is set down if it is fairly empty, but with normal contents it stays up fine, and my beautiful sides do not bend in.  No respect for her bag that Alessandra!



except I know someone who's bag looked exactly like that when it was brand new.  she loved my luggage and waited for months to get one and then did, except it was a different shape and slouchy with the sides tucking inward, just like in alessandra's picture. 

this was at work colleague so I don't know any details of what her bag was unfortunately, but I do know for sure it looked like that from the start.  it was like celine made a short-lived version of the luggage like this.


----------



## its so you

has anyone seen a satin/suede micro in white/nude?


----------



## its so you

The store was able to send me a pic. I can't believe this tri-color micro will cost $2700... =(


----------



## fandmcarebear

its so you said:


> The store was able to send me a pic. I can't believe this tri-color micro will cost $2700... =(



WHAT!?!?!!!  OMG. We better hold on to our current bags for dear life!


----------



## Yanekie

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Yeah, that bag looks like total poop nuggets. :weird:


 
After a fairly rough work day, this was perfect. I needed that kind of laugh today. 

thanks, jenaywins. I now must find how my sentences I can use with "poop nuggets""


----------



## jenayb

Yanekie said:


> After a fairly rough work day, this was perfect. I needed that kind of laugh today.
> 
> thanks, jenaywins. I now must find how my sentences I can use with "poop nuggets""


----------



## HeathJo

Poop nuggets??!!! 
I am potty-training twins right now, so this analagy really hits home!


----------



## iluvmybags

this is not a Mini Luggage -- look at the handles.  If anything, it's a Shoulder Luggage that has softened, but there's no way the handles would stretch that much on a Mini.  Whether the bag slouches or sags or softens, you can see the top of the bag in proportion to the handles and the bottom in proportion to the ends, and the handles of a Mini aren't that long and the body isn't that short.

I think its a great idea to give people the option of another type of leather (drummed leather) if they want a more structured bag or a certain look, but I don't agree with doing away with the types of leather that made the bags so popular in the first place.  I also don't believe the drummed leather bags cost more to produce than the smooth or grainy bags and it certainly doesn't warrant a $300 price increase (if anything, I think the drummed leather version should cost LESS than the grainy)  Price increases are normal, especially when a designer's popularity in on the rise, but not this much of an increase in such a short amount of time, and certainly not for bags that are made with lower quality materials, which IMO, the drummed leather bags are -- they're just not on the same leather as the Smooth Leather bags or the Envelope Luggage bags (which were lined with suede not PL)


----------



## sarah7487

ITA. The increase is from the demand and popularity ... Definitely not because of material




iluvmybags said:


> this is not a Mini Luggage -- look at the handles.  If anything, it's a Shoulder Luggage that has softened, but there's no way the handles would stretch that much on a Mini.  Whether the bag slouches or sags or softens, you can see the top of the bag in proportion to the handles and the bottom in proportion to the ends, and the handles of a Mini aren't that long and the body isn't that short.
> 
> I think its a great idea to give people the option of another type of leather (drummed leather) if they want a more structured bag or a certain look, but I don't agree with doing away with the types of leather that made the bags so popular in the first place.  I also don't believe the drummed leather bags cost more to produce than the smooth or grainy bags and it certainly doesn't warrant a $300 price increase (if anything, I think the drummed leather version should cost LESS than the grainy)  Price increases are normal, especially when a designer's popularity in on the rise, but not this much of an increase in such a short amount of time, and certainly not for bags that are made with lower quality materials, which IMO, the drummed leather bags are -- they're just not on the same leather as the Smooth Leather bags or the Envelope Luggage bags (which were lined with suede not PL)


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> Poop nuggets??!!!
> I am potty-training twins right now, so this analagy really hits home!


----------



## fandmcarebear

iluvmybags said:


> this is not a Mini Luggage -- look at the handles.  If anything, it's a Shoulder Luggage that has softened, but there's no way the handles would stretch that much on a Mini.  Whether the bag slouches or sags or softens, you can see the top of the bag in proportion to the handles and the bottom in proportion to the ends, and the handles of a Mini aren't that long and the body isn't that short.
> 
> I think its a great idea to give people the option of another type of leather (drummed leather) if they want a more structured bag or a certain look, but I don't agree with doing away with the types of leather that made the bags so popular in the first place.  I also don't believe the drummed leather bags cost more to produce than the smooth or grainy bags and it certainly doesn't warrant a $300 price increase (if anything, I think the drummed leather version should cost LESS than the grainy)  Price increases are normal, especially when a designer's popularity in on the rise, but not this much of an increase in such a short amount of time, and certainly not for bags that are made with lower quality materials, which IMO, the drummed leather bags are -- they're just not on the same leather as the Smooth Leather bags or the Envelope Luggage bags (which were lined with suede not PL)



Girl I think. It's a mini that has stretched handles.  She must have boulders in there!


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Girl I think. It's a mini that has stretched handles.  She must have boulders in there!



I agree.


----------



## cotonblanc

fandmcarebear said:


> Girl I think. It's a mini that has stretched handles.  She must have boulders in there!



i agree that it is not a shoulder. i have a shoulder and it does not sag like that (hopefully i don't have to add a 'yet' here). i can't even begin to imagine how terribly long the shoulder's straps will be if it stretches to that extent. i can literally drag it across the floor then.

and here is another example of a stretched out grained mini. it's painful to look at. so do remember. STUFF BEFORE THE SLOUCH!


----------



## iluvmybags

fandmcarebear said:


> Girl I think. It's a mini that has stretched handles.  She must have boulders in there!


if that were true, the bottom the bag would be dropped and/or sagging, but the bottom of that bag is perfectly straight.  It's not sagging or drooping at all (the only part of the bag that's slouching are the wings)  You can tell by looking at the face of the bag -- it's smaller than a mini.  That's definitely a shoulder luggage (and if it's not a shoulder, then it's some other size that was done early on and discontinued).  Look at it's proportions compared to these














and then compare it to a Black Mini


----------



## iluvmybags

cotonblanc said:


> i agree that it is not a shoulder. i have a shoulder and it does not sag like that (hopefully i don't have to add a 'yet' here). i can't even begin to imagine how terribly long the shoulder's straps will be if it stretches to that extent. i can literally drag it across the floor then.
> 
> and here is another example of a stretched out grained mini. it's painful to look at. so do remember. STUFF BEFORE THE SLOUCH!


Now THAT is a Mini that has softened over time --look at the proportions of that bag compared to the black one.  They're completely different bags.  And to be honest, I love the slouch and softened leather.  I see absolutely nothing wrong with this bag.  I don't understand why there's so much dislike and for bags that soften and slouch.  They're handbags made of leather -- they're going to get softer the more you use them.  That's the beauty of quality leather!!


----------



## sarah7487

iluvmybags said:


> Now THAT is a Mini that has softened over time --look at the proportions of that bag compared to the black one.  They're completely different bags.  And to be honest, I love the slouch and softened leather.  I see absolutely nothing wrong with this bag.  I don't understand why there's so much dislike and for bags that soften and slouch.  They're handbags made of leather -- they're going to get softer the more you use them.  That's the beauty of quality leather!!




I think most of us here are drawn to the Luggage because of the uniqueness of the design that is structured and elegant; not and looking forward to have the bag changed drastically from wear and usage.

That said, we all have our reasons to be drawn to the Luggage & for the leather lovers, the slouchy look is welcomed and that is perfectly fine to love the bag too. 

What matters is that we all love our bags  for whichever the reason


----------



## poptarts

indi3r4 said:


> It probably will sag if you put too much weight but you can try purse organizer or something like that. And a 13" mac air should fit fine in a mini luggage.



Thanks so much indi3r4. I read in the reference thread the Mini is measured at 12" x 12"? I guess the sides comes out that gives more room correct? I've always been sort of puzzled by the size of the mini, it just looks a lot bigger than 12 x 12. I mean a Chanel jumbo is measured at 9 x 13, the mini definitely (at least according to these old eyes) looks larger (in width) than the Jumbo. Can someone clarify? Because of the 12 x 12 measurement I emailed my SA for a medium, which according to the sizing thread, is at 15 x 16.


----------



## dreamlet

For you ladies with both a mini and a phantom: does the phantom start to slouch and soften as much as the mini does? or because it is less structured to begin with is this not as much of a problem?

I am finally beginning to consider a phantom and would love to hear what you consider to be the pros and cons compared to the mini!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

iluvmybags said:


> if that were true, the bottom the bag would be dropped and/or sagging, but the bottom of that bag is perfectly straight.  It's not sagging or drooping at all (the only part of the bag that's slouching are the wings)  You can tell by looking at the face of the bag -- it's smaller than a mini.  That's definitely a shoulder luggage *(and if it's not a shoulder, then it's some other size that was done early on and discontinued)*.  Look at it's proportions compared to these



this is exactly what I was trying to say the other day, I'm so sure it's a different style than the regular luggages. 

see the orange bag post 973 on this page, it's like alessandra's and my friend's bag with the top part collapsed inward: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celebrity-in-celine-634004-65.html#post20789535


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> For you ladies with both a mini and a phantom: does the phantom start to slouch and soften as much as the mini does? or because it is less structured to begin with is this not as much of a problem?
> 
> I am finally beginning to consider a phantom and would love to hear what you consider to be the pros and cons compared to the mini!!


 
It's less structured to begin with... Honestly, the Phantom should be looked at as a completely different bag. I find that in the long run, it isn't comparable to the Mini at all outside of the fact that they're both rectangles.


----------



## jenayb

Soooooooo uh... Is the Shopping Intel & Finds thread chat or no chat?


----------



## Shopmore

Does anyone know of any Nano available from Saks?  Trying to find something before the increase


----------



## HandbagAngel

jenaywins said:


> Soooooooo uh... Is the Shopping Intel & Finds thread chat or no chat?


 
I don't think the rule has changed -- It is still NO CHAT.  There were a few new members didn't read or follow the rules I guess.


----------



## jenayb

HandbagAngel said:


> I don't think the rule has changed -- It is still NO CHAT. There were a few new members didn't read or follow the rules I guess.


 
Seems like everyone still chats? Idk. I'm easily confused.


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> It's less structured to begin with... Honestly, the Phantom should be looked at as a completely different bag. I find that in the long run, it isn't comparable to the Mini at all outside of the fact that they're both rectangles.



Ha ha! 

I noticed your phantom doesn't appear in you Celine family pics...did you decide it wasn't for you? If so, why? Am seriously considering one, and may need to be talked out of it. I'm trying to decide if another mini would actually be better, but I loooove the leather of the phantom, and the real suede lining.


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> I noticed your phantom doesn't appear in you Celine family pics...did you decide it wasn't for you? If so, why? Am seriously considering one, and may need to be talked out of it. I'm trying to decide if another mini would actually be better, but I loooove the leather of the phantom, and the real suede lining.


 
Yep, definitely not for me... And it is not because of the shape, per se, but more because of the particular colour I purchased. The pinky-flesh tone that I received wasn't necessarily what I thought I was buying. I was under the impression it was more of a very light taupe per my SA, but when it arrived I was shocked at how pink it was. I'm just not a pink kinda gal, so it had to go unfortunately.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Yep, definitely not for me... And it is not because of the shape, per se, but more because of the particular colour I purchased. The pinky-flesh tone that I received wasn't necessarily what I thought I was buying. I was under the impression it was more of a very light taupe per my SA, but when it arrived I was shocked at how pink it was. I'm just not a pink kinda gal, so it had to go unfortunately.



Not into pink?? You know how pink the fluo pink is, right?? Lol.

BTW, where is your luggage from NMLC? We need to see some pics missy!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Not into pink?? You know how pink the fluo pink is, right?? Lol.
> 
> BTW, where is your luggage from NMLC? We need to see some pics missy!



Lol. Fluo is my exception babe. 

It's in my family thread. The bi colour.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Lol. Fluo is my exception babe.
> 
> It's in my family thread. The bi colour.



I can't believe I missed your thread. Love it! Now I want a camel mini too. Ugh gotta be good. Especially since I just bought the fluo pink and I have a few beige/brown bags already.


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:


> Soooooooo uh... Is the Shopping Intel & Finds thread chat or no chat?



i find it hard to not chat because sometimes I have questions?!! :wondering  so i've been PMing.


----------



## BagCandy

sammix3 said:


> I can't believe I missed your thread. Love it! Now I want a camel mini too. Ugh gotta be good. Especially since I *just bought the fluo pink* and I have a few beige/brown bags already.


 
Congrats!! Where did you find it?


----------



## sammix3

BagCandy said:


> Congrats!! Where did you find it?



NM. I had no idea I was on the top 4, they got 4 minis.


----------



## jenayb

its so you said:


> i find it hard to not chat because sometimes I have questions?!! :wondering so i've been PMing.


 
IKR??? 

I figured when we all voted to have the thread include chat, that settled that..? Then it went to no chat, but everyone still chats.


----------



## dreamlet

its so you said:


> i find it hard to not chat because sometimes I have questions?!! :wondering  so i've been PMing.



Err, me too. I keep forgetting and starting to post, and then deleting.


----------



## its so you

has anyone noticed on their resort minis the black/brown outlining was not "painted" on accurately/straight? am i being picky? lol.... i will take a pic soon after my camera charges.


----------



## its so you

its so you said:


> has anyone noticed on their resort minis the black/brown outlining was not "painted" on accurately/straight? am i being picky? lol.... i will take a pic soon after my camera charges.



here are pics... WHAT do u think?


----------



## Yanekie

its so you said:


> here are pics... WHAT do u think?




Thank does seem strange. I have a lune and just inspected really quick. I have maybe one spot that looks like it wasn't even similar to your first photo. I will try to take a better look to see if I find more.


----------



## sammix3

its so you said:


> here are pics... WHAT do u think?




It's on my pink mini too.


----------



## shpahlc

purse-nality said:


> not 100%, but i think it might be the souris (mouse gray). i can see the white contrast stitching.



Good eye - it is Souris.


----------



## HeathJo

Sorry to steer the chat away from the outline topic, but I just found out bergdorf's is raising prices in february. Trying to find out what they will be exactly, but it seems as if barney's  and aloha rag have raised theirs as well. KZ of course has already as well, Micros will be $2200.

WTF. dudettes? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## shpahlc

HeathJo said:


> Sorry to steer the chat away from the outline topic, but I just found out bergdorf's is raising prices in february. Trying to find out what they will be exactly, but it seems as if barney's  and aloha rag have raised theirs as well. KZ of course has already as well, Micros will be $2200.
> 
> WTF. dudettes? Anyone know anything about this?




My SA told me that prices are going up (this? next?) week, with the mini going from $2000 to $2400. I am not sure what the Micro will be going to, but word on the street is that Celine is definitely raising their prices yet again.    :help:


----------



## fandmcarebear

HeathJo said:


> Sorry to steer the chat away from the outline topic, but I just found out bergdorf's is raising prices in february. Trying to find out what they will be exactly, but it seems as if barney's  and aloha rag have raised theirs as well. KZ of course has already as well, Micros will be $2200.
> 
> WTF. dudettes? Anyone know anything about this?



 Hey honey..we have a whole thread on this, about price increases.......it's a mess...saks has already increased as well, mini now 2400, phantom 2600

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-price-increase-im-confused-725140.html


----------



## shpahlc

fandmcarebear said:


> Hey honey..we have a whole thread on this, about price increases.......it's a mess...saks has already increased as well, mini now 2400, phantom 2600
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-price-increase-im-confused-725140.html



Thanks fandmcarebear! I'm still new at this.


----------



## HeathJo

fandmcarebear said:


> Hey honey..we have a whole thread on this, about price increases.......it's a mess...saks has already increased as well, mini now 2400, phantom 2600
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-price-increase-im-confused-725140.html


 
Sorry!


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Hey honey..we have a whole thread on this, about price increases.......it's a mess...saks has already increased as well, mini now 2400, phantom 2600
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-price-increase-im-confused-725140.html





HeathJo said:


> Sorry!



She wasn't calling you out, baby girl. 

But yeah... Take a read through that thread. It seriously is ridiculous how much the prices have gone up in such a short span of time.


----------



## fandmcarebear

HeathJo said:


> Sorry!



No girl!  Just wanted to fill you in in all the craziness that's all


----------



## poptarts

I was flipping through the Vogue SS12 book and came across this stunner. It is absolutely gorgeous! Looks like real snake skin instead of embossed (like the croc). Just wanted to share this (photo credit Vogue Collections SS12 magazine). Now off to bug my SA


----------



## margaritas

its so you said:


> has anyone noticed on their resort minis the black/brown outlining was not "painted" on accurately/straight? am i being picky? lol.... i will take a pic soon after my camera charges.



I just saw your pics... it would bother me, especially with all the price increases, but then again I am very picky.


----------



## HandbagAngel

its so you said:


> here are pics... WHAT do u think?


 

This is the evidence of rushing in production.  It is also an evidence that Celine will not be an alternative to Hermes.


----------



## indi3r4

HandbagAngel said:


> This is the evidence of rushing in production.  It is also an evidence that Celine will not be an alternative to Hermes.



I agree..


----------



## jenayb

HandbagAngel said:


> This is the evidence of rushing in production.  It is also an evidence that Celine will not be an alternative to Hermes.


----------



## dreamlet

its so you said:


> here are pics... WHAT do u think?




Another example of poor workmanship. And they want us to pay $2400 for this?


----------



## its so you

dreamlet said:


> Another example of poor workmanship. And they want us to pay $2400 for this?



Right. 

I just wanted to know if anyone else had this problem too because I thought maybe NM sent me a fake. I can be a bit paranoid at times. 

Even with the imperfection, I very much enjoy my first mini!! :tunes:


----------



## sammix3

its so you said:


> Right.
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone else had this problem too because I thought maybe NM sent me a fake. I can be a bit paranoid at times.
> 
> Even with the imperfection, I very much enjoy my first mini!! :tunes:



Lol I thought the same thing for my pink mini lol. Oh well, it is what it is, maybe its the drummed leather?


----------



## jenayb

poptarts said:


> I was flipping through the Vogue SS12 book and came across this stunner. It is absolutely gorgeous! Looks like real snake skin instead of embossed (like the croc). Just wanted to share this (photo credit Vogue Collections SS12 magazine). Now off to bug my SA



My SA had this for me a couple months ago. It is VERY overwhelming IRL.  

... Oh, and it's over $5k.


----------



## poptarts

jenaywins said:


> My SA had this for me a couple months ago. It is VERY overwhelming IRL.
> 
> ... Oh, and it's over $5k.



The price sounds about right. I told my SA to forget it if it's over 8K. May I ask how much it is if you remember? This is the Phantom right? I would love a regular Luggage in an exotic skin but haven't seen anything (other than the blue Python) that caught my eye. When you say it's very overwhelming IRL, do you mean it looks too much/tacky? Thanks so much for the intel jenay


----------



## jenayb

poptarts said:


> The price sounds about right. I told my SA to forget it if it's over 8K. May I ask how much it is if you remember? This is the Phantom right? I would love a regular Luggage in an exotic skin but haven't seen anything (other than the blue Python) that caught my eye. When you say it's very overwhelming IRL, do you mean it looks too much/tacky? Thanks so much for the intel jenay



I'm trying to think. I feel like it was like $5200 or $5800...?  

I love my Stone/Anthracite Python Mini Luggage, but I'm not sure you would be able to find one at this point. I did not find the Python Phantom to be tacky, per se, but it's definitely a TON of python.


----------



## imlvholic

its so you said:


> here are pics... WHAT do u think?


I agree, poor workmanship. If they can't make the outlines straight & clean, they should just have used the same color paint/glue (whatever it is) as the color of the leather to make it unnoticeable.

This DUNE color is so beautiful though & i love the new drummed grainy leather w/c is suppose to be stiffer & doesn't slouch w/c is also remains to be seen.


----------



## poptarts

jenaywins said:


> I'm trying to think. I feel like it was like $5200 or $5800...?
> 
> I love my Stone/Anthracite Python Mini Luggage, but I'm not sure you would be able to find one at this point. I did not find the Python Phantom to be tacky, per se, but it's definitely a TON of python.



Thank you  Your Python Mini is GORGEOUS! I've been craving Celine lately, esp an exotic. Do you have any recommendations? I remember seeing a cobalt Python before but I'm sure that's long gone now.


----------



## jenayb

poptarts said:


> Thank you  Your Python Mini is GORGEOUS! I've been craving Celine lately, esp an exotic. Do you have any recommendations? I remember seeing a cobalt Python before but I'm sure that's long gone now.



There's a bi (tri?) colour cream python that's been floating around lately... It's absolutely, 100% amazing.


----------



## poptarts

jenaywins said:


> There's a bi (tri?) colour cream python that's been floating around lately... It's absolutely, 100% amazing.



That sounds beautiful. Off to bug SA again  Thanks again jenay


----------



## its so you

imlvholic said:


> I agree, poor workmanship. If they can't make the outlines straight & clean, they should just have used the same color paint/glue (whatever it is) as the color of the leather to make it unnoticeable.
> 
> This DUNE color is so beautiful though & i love the new drummed grainy leather w/c is suppose to be stiffer & doesn't slouch w/c is also remains to be seen.



The pics I took were only a couple spots... but there are a few more spots.


----------



## pinkydoodle

Anyone knows the difference of the new Royal Blue color 2012 compare to lastyears cobalt blue?


----------



## HeathJo

pinkydoodle said:


> Anyone knows the difference of the new Royal Blue color 2012 compare to lastyears cobalt blue?



I think I am getting a Trio in this color soon, and hopefully will be able to tell ya'll the difference.


----------



## HandbagAngel

pinkydoodle said:


> Anyone knows the difference of the new Royal Blue color 2012 compare to lastyears cobalt blue?


 
IMO 2011 Cobalt is one shade brighter than 2012 Royal Blue.  They are close but not exact the same.  You could see the differences if you put them side by side.

Edit:  Just saw HeathJo's reply above.  A side by side photo sure will help a lot. TIA HealthJo!


----------



## Yanekie

Finding it very hard to not chat in the intel thread. just got reprimanded by the moderator. 

Coming in here to say: The $25k Celine was really beautiful. Not sure I could pay that much for it though.


----------



## iluvmybags

Yanekie said:


> *Finding it very hard to not chat in the intel thread. just got reprimanded by the moderator. *
> 
> Coming in here to say: The $25k Celine was really beautiful. Not sure I could pay that much for it though.


actually, just about every sub-forum has a No Chat Rule in the Intel/sales/deals thread.  It's because a lot of people subscribe to those threads and get notifications whenever someone posts there.  If there's chatting going on, the subscribers get notifications of every single post, and it becomes difficult to weed them out and find the actual intel/deals.

I'm surprised the mods allowed the intel chat thread, cuz they used to shut down additional chat threads, and only allowed one per sub-forum!  So I guess we should be grateful they let us have two!


----------



## Yanekie

iluvmybags said:


> actually, just about every sub-forum has a No Chat Rule in the Intel/sales/deals thread. It's because a lot of people subscribe to those threads and get notifications whenever someone posts there. If there's chatting going on, the subscribers get notifications of every single post, and it becomes difficult to weed them out and find the actual intel/deals.
> 
> I'm surprised the mods allowed the intel chat thread, cuz they used to shut down additional chat threads, and only allowed one per sub-forum! So I guess we should be grateful they let us have two!


 
OMG!! I have not subscribed to a single thread. I just come in and look. I can totally see how the chatting can be aggravating if you do though. I am committing to be better.


----------



## moshi_moshi

iluvmybags said:


> actually, just about every sub-forum has a No Chat Rule in the Intel/sales/deals thread. It's because a lot of people subscribe to those threads and get notifications whenever someone posts there. If there's chatting going on, the subscribers get notifications of every single post, and it becomes difficult to weed them out and find the actual intel/deals.
> 
> I'm surprised the mods allowed the intel chat thread, cuz they used to shut down additional chat threads, and only allowed one per sub-forum! So I guess we should be grateful they let us have two!


 
that's a good point... i never thought about that as i always forget i can subscribe to threads like that... which reminds me i should subscribe to that thread!


----------



## jenayb

^^ There are two sides to the chat versus no chat coins. The first is, as obviously stated, that there are members who subscribe to these threads and don't like having to weed through chit chat to get to the actual intel. On the other hand, there was recently a poll where having chat versus no chat won. Many members liked the intel/chat rolled into one. So I guess I can see it from both sides.


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> ^^ There are two sides to the chat versus no chat coins. The first is, as obviously stated, that there are members who subscribe to these threads and don't like having to weed through chit chat to get to the actual intel. On the other hand, there was recently a poll where having chat versus no chat won. Many members liked the intel/chat rolled into one. So I guess I can see it from both sides.


 
definitely...as i made a boo boo chatting in there this morning not even thinking about it.  did you get your pink mini yet???!?!


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> definitely...as i made a boo boo chatting in there this morning not even thinking about it. did you get your pink mini yet???!?!


 
No pink mini yet... I am biding my time and waiting to pick one up from Barneys, hopefully, via my SA.


----------



## lilac28

Can anyone share their experiences with purchasing from Hirshleifer's (NYC)? Was the transaction smooth and SA helpful? Also I'm in Toronto Canada and would like to know if any fellow Canucks have ordered from here and how much did you pay in shipping?


----------



## Tokyo

Very interesting, At this moment, 128 people are on Celine forum! Celine is growing as big as Balenciaga!


----------



## jenayb

Tokyo said:


> Very interesting, At this moment, 128 people are on Celine forum! Celine is growing as big as Balencaiga!


 
Nice to see that more people are beginning to love Celine!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

lilac28 said:


> Can anyone share their experiences with purchasing from Hirshleifer's (NYC)? Was the transaction smooth and SA helpful? Also I'm in Toronto Canada and would like to know if any fellow Canucks have ordered from here and how much did you pay in shipping?



I just ordered from their today, was very very easy and pleasurable.  I am in the us though, so can't answer your second question


----------



## NYCavalier

lilac28 said:


> Can anyone share their experiences with purchasing from Hirshleifer's (NYC)? Was the transaction smooth and SA helpful? Also I'm in Toronto Canada and would like to know if any fellow Canucks have ordered from here and how much did you pay in shipping?



I buy from Hirsh all the time.. I live in the city, and barely ever go to the store in person, so I do all my purchasing via email with my SA  It's my favorite store to shop with!


----------



## dreamlet

Ladies - those of you who have ordered from Tempestina and had bags shipped to the US, how bad were the duty fees you had to pay?


----------



## fandmcarebear

dreamlet said:


> Ladies - those of you who have ordered from Tempestina and had bags shipped to the US, how bad were the duty fees you had to pay?



Sometimes zero, but last time 40.....not terrible


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:


> Sometimes zero, but last time 40.....not terrible



Thank you! That's not bad at all.


----------



## denise_islove

The Celine store on Madison opens tomorrow!!!!


----------



## sammix3

denise_islove said:


> The Celine store on Madison opens tomorrow!!!!



How exciting!!  Are you going?


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Ladies - those of you who have ordered from Tempestina and had bags shipped to the US, how bad were the duty fees you had to pay?


 
Zero dollars.


----------



## Yanekie

denise_islove said:


> The Celine store on Madison opens tomorrow!!!!


 

YEAH!!! I actually am suppose to have dinner in the city tomorrow!!! I am going to try to stop by. I hope I can resist.


----------



## jenayb

I just picked up something super amazing and super pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am over the moon!!!


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I just picked up something super amazing and super pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am over the moon!!!



Yay! Reveal lady!!


----------



## its so you

Barneys SF rcvd their shipment of minis, nanos, phantom


----------



## jenayb

its so you said:


> Yay! Reveal lady!!


----------



## pepper12

I ordered a trio from departement feminin and it was shipped via UPS and I was told to pay customs by UPS!! Is this normal? 

I ordered from Luisviaroma before and I didn't have to pay anything to receive the package!

Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## Yanekie

jenaywins said:


> I just picked up something super amazing and super pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am over the moon!!!


 

What!!! I can't wait to see this reveal!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

pepper12 said:


> I ordered a trio from departement feminin and it was shipped via UPS and I was told to pay customs by UPS!! Is this normal?
> 
> I ordered from Luisviaroma before and I didn't have to pay anything to receive the package!
> 
> Please help!
> Thanks!



Yes unfortunately that is the case with DF.


----------



## jenayb

Yanekie said:


> What!!! I can't wait to see this reveal!!!


 
I literally jumped up and down in the middle of Barneys when my SA came out of the back.


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> I literally jumped up and down in the middle of Barneys when my SA came out of the back.



OMG. I WISH I was there to jump up and down with you!


----------



## Yanekie

jenaywins said:


> I literally jumped up and down in the middle of Barneys when my SA came out of the back.


 
Now that I can totally see!!!! I think non-TPFrs will never understand. My husband always laughs when I am in my handbag high. Now, I think he secretly promotes it because I will not say no to much when I am that happy


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> OMG. I WISH I was there to jump up and down with you!


 
In spirit babe.  



Yanekie said:


> Now that I can totally see!!!! I think non-TPFrs will never understand. My husband always laughs when I am in my handbag high. Now, I think he secretly promotes it because I will not say no to much when I am that happy


 
Lol!!! I almost jumped out of my heels.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I literally jumped up and down in the middle of Barneys when my SA came out of the back.



Pink mini???


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Pink mini???


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


>



You can't hide anything from us.. we know!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> You can't hide anything from us.. we know!


----------



## pepper12

fandmcarebear said:


> Yes unfortunately that is the case with DF.


 
Thanks for the reassurance. Now I will keep that in mind when I order next time!!


----------



## poptarts

Got the Resort Citron Mini (thanks to a dear tPFer) and the SS Python coming my way. Very excited for my first Celines! I just hope this won't turn into an addiction like H...


----------



## Yanekie

poptarts said:
			
		

> Got the Resort Citron Mini (thanks to a dear tPFer) and the SS Python coming my way. Very excited for my first Celines! I just hope this won't turn into an addiction like H...



Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> I just picked up something super amazing and super pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am over the moon!!!




Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## jenayb

poptarts said:


> Got the Resort Citron Mini (thanks to a dear tPFer) and the SS Python coming my way. Very excited for my first Celines! I just hope this won't turn into an addiction like H...





Babe! Are you joking? Celine is ten times WORSE than H... It's ten times more affordable!!!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Babe! Are you joking? Celine is ten times WORSE than H... It's ten times more affordable!!!



LOL way to justify it...


----------



## its so you

Does anyone have the phone number to the Celine store in NY? I think I have it, but sounds like they haven't activated it yet... 2129312080


----------



## denise_islove

its so you said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the phone number to the Celine store in NY? I think I have it, but sounds like they haven't activated it yet... 2129312080



Today was suppose to be a "secret opening" so maybe it will work tomorrow!


----------



## Yanekie

Is it wrong that I want to leave work early, drive into NYC to go to the store. Is it open to the public??


----------



## myu3160

sammix3 said:


> LOL way to justify it...



LOL exactly! "Well I can technically get roughly 5-6 even 10 in some cases, luggages instead of just one birkin..." LOL


----------



## myu3160

They need to open one in Los Angeles...


----------



## HeathJo

poptarts said:


> Got the Resort Citron Mini (thanks to a dear tPFer) and the SS Python coming my way. Very excited for my first Celines! I just hope this won't turn into an addiction like H...


 
I think it is too late--you are hanging out with a bunch of addicts already!



sammix3 said:


> Pink mini???


 
Sammi and J'enay are blushing (with excitement) as pink as their new bags!!



Yanekie said:


> Is it wrong that I want to leave work early, drive into NYC to go to the store. Is it open to the public??


 
So wrong in all the right ways!!!!!


----------



## its so you

Yanekie said:
			
		

> Is it wrong that I want to leave work early, drive into NYC to go to the store. Is it open to the public??



just do it.


----------



## Yanekie

its so you said:


> just do it.


 
You ladies are such a bad influence but in all the right ways. Not only am I doing it, I have even recruited my husband to do it with me.  I am just on the hunt for the Dune mini, and I hoping they only want to charge me $2k for it. I don't think I can stomach the increase particularly since I just missed one at Berdorf's Wednesday. 



heathjo said:


> So wrong in all the right ways!!!!!


 
Exactly my point, now I need to see what meetings I have to clear off my calendar. I wonder why time they close?


----------



## fandmcarebear

Yanekie said:


> You ladies are such a bad influence but in all the right ways. Not only am I doing it, I have even recruited my husband to do it with me.  I am just on the hunt for the Dune mini, and I hoping they only want to charge me $2k for it. I don't think I can stomach the increase particularly since I just missed one at Berdorf's Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point, now I need to see what meetings I have to clear off my calendar. I wonder why time they close?





Oh please take pics!  and please tell us all about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeathJo

Yanekie said:


> You ladies are such a bad influence but in all the right ways. Not only am I doing it, I have even recruited my husband to do it with me. I am just on the hunt for the Dune mini, and I hoping they only want to charge me $2k for it. I don't think I can stomach the increase particularly since I just missed one at Berdorf's Wednesday. Exactly my point, now I need to see what meetings I have to clear off my calendar. I wonder why time they close?


 
Quoting one of my favorite bands of all time:

"Why Can't I Be You?"

So, what is the address of the new boutique, and is it open NOW or just having a premier event?


----------



## its so you

HeathJo said:
			
		

> Quoting one of my favorite bands of all time:
> 
> "Why Can't I Be You?"
> 
> So, what is the address of the new boutique, and is it open NOW or just having a premier event?



The website states opening 1/26... usually if there is a soft opening at stores in general... I don't think they would publicize it online.


----------



## jenayb

For anyone who has been comparing Celine to Hermes..................... This is exactly why that just will never be so.


----------



## HandbagAngel

^^ OMG!  Evidence of rushing in production!  Could you exchange it?  I don't think the paint will come out without hurting the color.


----------



## jenayb

HandbagAngel said:


> ^^ OMG! Evidence of rushing in production! Could you exchange it? I don't think the paint will come out without hurting the color.


 
Nope. No exchange possible. I literally got the very first one in the entire company and there are no more right now. I hate to ask my SA for a discount, as she moved heaven and earth to get me this bag, but damn.... $2600 for this? And trust. It's noticeable. 

But you are absolutely right girl... 100% rushed production. That should have NEVER made it past QA, let alone been shipped.


----------



## poptarts

Yanekie said:


> Can't wait to see pics!!!



Thank you. I can't wait to get them 




jenaywins said:


> Babe! Are you joking? Celine is ten times WORSE than H... It's ten times more affordable!!!



Oh noes :lolots: This is very true. I'm starting to think it's a trap, after buying H everything else seem so "reasonably" priced (yeah right). LOL.  What led me to Celine is that, like H, they both stick to a classic range of bags without popping up new trendy styles all the time like other houses.




HeathJo said:


> I think it is too late--you are hanging out with a bunch of addicts already!



You enablers 




jenaywins said:


> For anyone who has been comparing Celine to Hermes..................... This is exactly why that just will never be so.



Oh no, what happened? I can't really tell from my monitor, is it an ink stain? I'm sorry  Is there a Celine spa you can send her too?


----------



## Yanekie

Jenaywins, 

So sorry. that is such a shame. Totally rushed and not up to snuff. I think you may have to at least ask for a discount, but I hear you given how great you SA has been great. 

I still would like some reveal pics!!!


----------



## jenayb

poptarts said:


> Oh no, what happened? I can't really tell from my monitor, is it an ink stain? I'm sorry  Is there a Celine spa you can send her too?


 
It appears that the black paint used on the edges/piping of the bag was smeared on to the body of the bag.


----------



## jenayb

Yanekie said:


> Jenaywins,
> 
> So sorry. that is such a shame. Totally rushed and not up to snuff. I think you may have to at least ask for a discount, but I hear you given how great you SA has been great.
> 
> I still would like some reveal pics!!!


 
Thank you. 

I have no great reveal pics so I will try to take some when I get home tonight. I have a few other goodies to share. 

But yeah.. I literally could not believe that the bag had that mark on it! :weird:


----------



## cloudzz

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who has been comparing Celine to Hermes..................... This is exactly why that just will never be so.



What a shame on Celine. I'm sorry this happened to your bag but otherwise it is STUNNING!


----------



## poptarts

jenaywins said:


> It appears that the black paint used on the edges/piping of the bag was smeared on to the body of the bag.



I'm sorry to hear this. I think Celine should take care of this for you or make the effort to get you an exact replacement asap.


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who has been comparing Celine to Hermes..................... This is exactly why that just will never be so.


 
J'enay, your SA may be fabulous, if she is she will undertand why you MUST have this addressed. What is the point in getting the Holy Grail if there is a chip in it? I am going to call my SA in NYC and ask her advice (I will not mention names or locations). You deserve perfection for what you paid.


----------



## jenayb

cloudzz said:


> What a shame on Celine. I'm sorry this happened to your bag but otherwise it is STUNNING!


 
Thank you so much!!!!  



poptarts said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. I think Celine should take care of this for you or make the effort to get you an exact replacement asap.


 
I mean... The bag is so incredibly difficult to come by... And I hate being high maintenance, but I paid darn near $3k. I'm like. Ugh. :girlwhack: 



HeathJo said:


> J'enay, your SA may be fabulous, if she is she will undertand why you MUST have this addressed. What is the point in getting the Holy Grail if there is a chip in it? I am going to call my SA in NYC and ask her advice (I will not mention names or locations). You deserve perfection for what you paid.


 
*H*, you have always been such a ridiculously amazing friend! Thank you.


----------



## poptarts

jenaywins said:


> I mean... The bag is so incredibly difficult to come by... And I hate being high maintenance, but I paid darn near $3k. I'm like. Ugh. :girlwhack:
> 
> :



You're not being high maintenance at all. Factory imperfections does happen but should always be corrected as soon as possible. Plus for 3K, they *need* to make this right for you. Sending good thoughts you way


----------



## jenayb

poptarts said:


> You're not being high maintenance at all. Factory imperfections does happen but should always be corrected as soon as possible. Plus for 3K, they *need* to make this right for you. Sending good thoughts you way


----------



## Yanekie

So bummed,  didn't make it in time. Got there 20 minutes too late. Sorry ladies!!! 

I hate how work gets in the way of my Celine obsession. I got the store manager's card which I will be calling first thing tomorrow morning. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> For anyone who has been comparing Celine to Hermes..................... This is exactly why that just will never be so.




Good lord! What a disappointment. There must be something your SA can do...


----------



## dreamlet

Yanekie said:


> So bummed,  didn't make it in time. Got there 20 minutes too late. Sorry ladies!!!
> 
> I hate how work gets in the way of my Celine obsession. I got the store manager's card which I will be calling first thing tomorrow morning. Better luck tomorrow.



I am just jealous that you can get there at all! I am on the wrong coast. Good luck finding your Dune Mini!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Good evening ladies and gents! Hope everyone is well. The hunt is on again. Can anyone help me locate a Small Phantom in Praline? TIA!


----------



## anasanfran

Good evening, Celine lovers! Not sure if this is the place to ask a vintage question but after searching many threads, I thought I'd try here. Can anyone tell me approx. what year my Celine vintage came out? I am totally in the dark here, *CLUELESS*. Even a ball park would help. Thank you so much!! :salute:


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:


> It appears that the black paint used on the edges/piping of the bag was smeared on to the body of the bag.


o wow! I can't believe that was shipped out for sale.  it really is impossible to take off. I tried "picking the scab" off the edges on my bag but had to get myself to stop so I wouldn't ruin the bag.


----------



## HeathJo

its so you said:


> o wow! I can't believe that was shipped out for sale. it really is impossible to take off. I tried "picking the scab" off the edges on my bag but had to get myself to stop so I wouldn't ruin the bag.


 
According to my SA at the Barney's on Madison Avenue is that Barney's should do everything in it's power to have this cleaned for you. SO, I am unsure how this would happen, but I think you need to ask, J'enay. Seeing as how the Madison Avenue store is listed on the Celine site as a flagship boutique, I would follow that advice. They can ship it off to Celine and have them do it. I know of two cases where this has happenned: once, a gal I know got a Tricolor Mini with no serial tag in it and the boutique sent it to corporate to have one sewn in, and another time here in Dallas a cobalt nano had a strap with a clasp that wouldn't work and it was shipped off to have the clasp replaced.

It may take a while but it is worth it, IMHO.


----------



## fandmcarebear

HeathJo said:


> According to my SA at the Barney's on Madison Avenue is that Barney's should do everything in it's power to have this cleaned for you. SO, I am unsure how this would happen, but I think you need to ask, J'enay. Seeing as how the Madison Avenue store is listed on the Celine site as a flagship boutique, I would follow that advice. They can ship it off to Celine and have them do it. I know of two cases where this has happenned: once, a gal I know got a Tricolor Mini with no serial tag in it and the boutique sent it to corporate to have one sewn in, and another time here in Dallas a cobalt nano had a strap with a clasp that wouldn't work and it was shipped off to have the clasp replaced.
> 
> It may take a while but it is worth it, IMHO.



 I do think Celine stands by their bags...very recently my shoulder envelope bag lock broke, the metal button came clear off...I called Bal Harbor  and although it took 1.5 months for them to get the part from Italy, they had me ship to the store on their dime and are fixing it free of charge....so it is certainly worth the try


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:


> I do think Celine stands by their bags...very recently my shoulder envelope bag lock broke, the metal button came clear off...I called Bal Harbor  and although it took 1.5 months for them to get the part from Italy, they had me ship to the store on their dime and are fixing it free of charge....so it is certainly worth the try



That is really good to know! Especially considering the recent quality issues.


----------



## HeathJo

fandmcarebear said:


> I do think Celine stands by their bags...very recently my shoulder envelope bag lock broke, the metal button came clear off...I called Bal Harbor and although it took 1.5 months for them to get the part from Italy, they had me ship to the store on their dime and are fixing it free of charge....so it is certainly worth the try


 
It is worth the try, but my SA just clarified have BARNEY'S do it, as it will be much faster and just as good. She said they do it all the time.


----------



## jenayb

its so you said:


> o wow! I can't believe that was shipped out for sale.  it really is impossible to take off. I tried "picking the scab" off the edges on my bag but had to get myself to stop so I wouldn't ruin the bag.



Yep. 100% not fixable.


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> Yep. 100% not fixable.


 
I am so sorry sweetie. You really must exchange it. Or at least see if Barney's or Celine will fix it. Don't give up!


----------



## its so you

Just added myself to the list at celine ny for a micro!! I hope I get one in march...


----------



## Yanekie

its so you said:


> Just added myself to the list at celine ny for a micro!! I hope I get one in march...


 

Yeah!!! I so want a Micro as well!!! I feel like the store will be empty by the time I get there this evening.


----------



## sammix3

its so you said:


> Just added myself to the list at celine ny for a micro!! I hope I get one in march...



Yay! What color?  You know I was looking at modeling pics and side by side pics of the micro and mini and I think I actually prefer the mini. Wish I can see the micro IRL.


----------



## its so you

Yanekie said:
			
		

> Yeah!!! I so want a Micro as well!!! I feel like the store will be empty by the time I get there this evening.



Just call and order!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Yay! What color? You know I was looking at modeling pics and side by side pics of the micro and mini and I think I actually prefer the mini. Wish I can see the micro IRL.


 
IMO it's too small and the proportions look off, but I know that many ladies prefer the Micro over the Mini.


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> I am so sorry sweetie. You really must exchange it. Or at least see if Barney's or Celine will fix it. Don't give up!


 
Thank you honey. 



anasanfran said:


> Good evening, Celine lovers! Not sure if this is the place to ask a vintage question but after searching many threads, I thought I'd try here. Can anyone tell me approx. what year my Celine vintage came out? I am totally in the dark here, *CLUELESS*. Even a ball park would help. Thank you so much!! :salute:


 
It's difficult to judge by the pictures honestly, but the style definitely makes me think late eighties, early nineties.


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:
			
		

> IMO it's too small and the proportions look off, but I know that many ladies prefer the Micro over the Mini.



I kinda want to get one in every size. Lol... I'm missing a nano and a micro.  the SA said they had the nano in red and black, but i will wait to purchase that. I should have asked her if they charge to ship... if not, that would be awesome.... no tax and no shipping!


----------



## its so you

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Yay! What color?  You know I was looking at modeling pics and side by side pics of the micro and mini and I think I actually prefer the mini. Wish I can see the micro IRL.



I asked her to call me when she has a list of colors. I told her all I saw in nordies lookbook was a tri...but the SA seems to think they will get most colors. Who knows? I would loooove grey.


----------



## jenayb

its so you said:


> I kinda want to get one in every size. Lol... I'm missing a nano and a micro.  the SA said they had the nano in red and black, but i will wait to purchase that. I should have asked her if they charge to ship... if not, that would be awesome.... no tax and no shipping!


 
Yes.... Every size... A Celine family!


----------



## its so you

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Yes.... Every size... A Celine family!



U know it! ;P hehe.


----------



## Yanekie

its so you said:


> I kinda want to get one in every size. Lol... I'm missing a nano and a micro.  the SA said they had the nano in red and black, but i will wait to purchase that. I should have asked her if they charge to ship... if not, that would be awesome.... no tax and no shipping!


 

I totally hear you. I think I need to really see a Micro IRL to judge. I don't think I can get a nano, though so my family may be incomplete. I never do small bags well at all. Hopefully in the boutique I can try one on for size.


----------



## its so you

Yanekie said:
			
		

> I totally hear you. I think I need to really see a Micro IRL to judge. I don't think I can get a nano, though so my family may be incomplete. I never do small bags well at all. Hopefully in the boutique I can try one on for size.



I just like how the nano can be like a travel bag... tho I did justify my trio purchase as a travel bag. LOL


----------



## poppyspell

how much is the micro in the US? 

i'm about 5'1 and personally feel the micro fits my frame better


----------



## Tokyo

jenaywins said:


> Nice to see that more people are beginning to love Celine!!


 
Indeed! And we can get to see more and more beautiful celine purchases of everyone here


----------



## Odalysb2006

BlogAmahndo said:


> Just got my Hibiscus bicolor pouch at Saks in Boca!!! I am sooo happy!! ))


 

Congrats!


----------



## bossalover

Hi Ladies,

I have been looking for a shoulder bag and I came across with this on Bluefly. I like the simplicity and the design but it says it weighs 3lb... is it possible? I also wonder if this would be too big for me (I'm 5'3"). I'd appreciate your advice  

http://www.bluefly.com/Celine-black-sheepskin-flap-shoulder-bag/cat20434/310101601/detail.fly


----------



## lovemyangels

Is Fluo Pink Mini starting arriving to the stores more?  I am on the waiting list but haven't received the call from my SA yet.  But just on the bonaz site, there are seven Fluo Pink Mini listed but they are all over $3000


----------



## dragonroll

I want to get my first Celine for my birthday...a mini luggage, or a Chanel flap. I already have a few Chanels, but with the recent price increases in both Celine and Chanel, it is making it difficult for me to decide! So I guess my question is: does everyone think that the Celine luggage will stay around for a long time or is it a trendy bag that will pass? I personally think it is a timeless and classic design. I like to invest in bags that can be used for years to come. At the same time, I don't want to pass up Celine and have it go up in another increase again in the future. I would like an everyday bag and it would diversify my collection to have a Mini luggage. However, I also think Chanel flaps are beautiful. These price increases are making me go crazy...if only I caught on a few years ago


----------



## mk78

I guess this would be the right place to ask if I could find a reliable sales assistant that anyone here can vouch for in europe in order for me to source a smooth leather black mini luggage and a smooth leather camel mini luggage. I rang london yesterday and they are all out and can't guarantee when they are likely to get some or even in the colours I am after


----------



## ndrea77

I know it's almost impossible.. but would it still be possible to find a cobalt or citrine yellow in either Nano or Micro?
I currently have a Mini smooth in lipstick.

P.S The new drummed leather (or previously pebbled) is gorgeous! More sturdy with lesser 'sag' at the bottom and more 'refined' in terms of texture


----------



## moshi_moshi

just wanted to say that my fluo pink mini is going to be here tomorrow 

i can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## identita0

I just spoke to a SA at Bergdorf Goodman and he told me there will be another price jump from $2400 to $2600 at the end of the week. Can anyone confirm this??


----------



## HeathJo

moshi_moshi said:


> just wanted to say that my fluo pink mini is going to be here tomorrow
> 
> i can't wait to get it!!!


 
Congrats!!!

My Pink Micro was supposed to get here today and the silly FedEx guy did not even knock!!! Grrr. . .


----------



## moshi_moshi

HeathJo said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> My Pink Micro was supposed to get here today and the silly FedEx guy did not even knock!!! Grrr. . .


 
TY 

hope you get yours soon!!  i'm so curious to see a fluo pink micro as they weren't offered many places were they?


----------



## Yanekie

lovemyangels said:


> Is Fluo Pink Mini starting arriving to the stores more? I am on the waiting list but haven't received the call from my SA yet. But just on the bonaz site, there are seven Fluo Pink Mini listed but they are all over $3000


 
Wow!!! That is crazy how much those bags are going for.


----------



## jenayb

identita0 said:


> I just spoke to a SA at Bergdorf Goodman and he told me there will be another price jump from $2400 to $2600 at the end of the week. Can anyone confirm this??


 
I would love to know who told you that; 100% false.


----------



## HandbagAngel

identita0 said:


> I just spoke to a SA at Bergdorf Goodman and he told me there will be another price jump from $2400 to $2600 at the end of the week. Can anyone confirm this??


 
I just asked my SA.  She hasn't heard of another price hike after the most recent one.


----------



## lovemyangels

Yanekie said:
			
		

> Wow!!! That is crazy how much those bags are going for.



The lowest starts from $3150    I guess I just have to patiently wait.


----------



## identita0

Ugh every mention of a price hike is like a terror campaign. Thanks for confirming jenaywins, glad to hear it's false. I don't even remember his name, started with an S..?


----------



## jenayb

identita0 said:


> Ugh every mention of a price hike is like a terror campaign. Thanks for confirming jenaywins, glad to hear it's false. I don't even remember his name, started with an S..?





Lol!Ok, the first thing that came to mind is S for "stupid." I'm such a bad bird!  

No but seriously babe... You are all good. The $2400 price increase literally just happened.


----------



## Yanekie

I was going to have a heart attack, if they wanted to increase the price again!! That will definitely push me over the edge. 

So, my Mini Coquelicot is on its way from Singapore. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Hdream

Yanekie said:
			
		

> I was going to have a heart attack, if they wanted to increase the price again!! That will definitely push me over the edge.
> 
> So, my Mini Coquelicot is on its way from Singapore. Can't wait to get it.



Hi can I ask which store in Singapore you got it? Thank you


----------



## jess_hj

Went to Celine @ One Central, Macau 

Stocks: Red classic box (S), Camel classic box (S,M), Black classic box (M)
All Blue Trapaze, Green, Beige Trapeze, Navy smooth leather luggage, camel grainy luggage


----------



## Yanekie

Hdream said:


> Hi can I ask which store in Singapore you got it? Thank you


 
Sure I got it from Naghee City (sp??) one. A friend bought it. I actually now have two since I got one in the US. I will be parting with one.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi ladies, as you know i  started my celine addiction recently ....  i just got my dune , but  did'nt feel compeletely happy so sold it for a blue one !!
now i  would like a phantom and saw these 2 colours in milan   ...what do you think is better with my louboutins??
i am afraid the green one is an old colour since the bag has a different kind of leather, tia


----------



## its so you

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi ladies, as you know i  started my celine addiction recently ....  i just got my dune , but  did'nt feel compeletely happy so sold it for a blue one !!
> now i  would like a phantom and saw these 2 colours in milan   ...what do you think is better with my louboutins??
> i am afraid the green one is an old colour since the bag has a different kind of leather, tia


i like the natural one.


----------



## cotonblanc

its so you said:


> i like the natural one.



agreeing, the natural. the dark jade green don't work in that leather.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

its so you said:


> i like the natural one.


thank you *its so you....is it the colour called "praline" right??*


*do  you know  how is it compared to camel smooth , i never had the chance to see it irl!! *


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

cotonblanc said:


> agreeing, the natural. the dark jade green don't work in that leather.


 thank you !!!i think i will get it , it is so gorgy!!!


----------



## its so you

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you *its so you....is it the colour called "praline" right??*
> 
> 
> *do  you know  how is it compared to camel smooth , i never had the chance to see it irl!! *



i think it's called natural. but i'm not an expert....


----------



## dianatdc

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi ladies, as you know i  started my celine addiction recently ....  i just got my dune , but  did'nt feel compeletely happy so sold it for a blue one !!
> now i  would like a phantom and saw these 2 colours in milan   ...what do you think is better with my louboutins??
> i am afraid the green one is an old colour since the bag has a different kind of leather, tia



Get the Praline (or neutral color)!


----------



## cotonblanc

anyone knows which season this colour way is from?


----------



## arguspeace

Is anyone concerned about the resale value of Celine?  I am seriously considering the Triptyque but wonder if its value will hold.  I have sold LV and Chanel and received ~90% of what I paid.  I don't know if I could get the same with Celine.

TIA for any opinions!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

arguspeace said:


> Is anyone concerned about the resale value of Celine?  I am seriously considering the Triptyque but wonder if its value will hold.  I have sold LV and Chanel and received ~90% of what I paid.  I don't know if I could get the same with Celine.
> 
> TIA for any opinions!



Oh yes I think it will certainly hold it's value. You know its all relative to the condition but for the most part you should receive 85-90% of what you paid. I've been out of the Celine loop for a bit but the prices are increasing just as LV & Chanel increases you should recover 85-90% of your original purchase price.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

I wanted to share because I am so excited about my vintage find!! Can't wait till it arrives. I was thinking about using leather shoe polish to clean and shine the leather, what do you all think?


----------



## xl283

Hi Ladies, should all mini luggages come with a serial number tag?  Just checked my Souris mini from Bergdorf and it doesn't have one.... should I go back and exchange?


----------



## jenayb

joyceluvsbags said:


> I wanted to share because I am so excited about my vintage find!! Can't wait till it arrives. I was thinking about using leather shoe polish to clean and shine the leather, what do you all think?


 
It's like the great aunt of the Box! Love it - total keeper!!!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

jenaywins said:


> It's like the great aunt of the Box! Love it - total keeper!!!



Thanks doll!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i've been meaning to ask someone this or an SA... silly question but what is that little tab thing towards the top of the bag for on the luggages?


----------



## bsufku

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I just received my Phantom in grey with orange piping today after a very long wait.....and the leather on the back part is really awful, to describe it I would say it's like cracking elephant skin!!  :cry:

I doubt I'll still be able to find this bag so I don't want to return it, but I was hoping if someone knows if this is a fault or knows how to fix/smooth it out. It might be quite petty but I'm just really fussy about leather conditions. I did ask the SA if it was in absolutely perfect condition, and she said it was but she didn't speak much English so my question might have got lost in translation as well.


----------



## jenayb

bsufku said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I just received my Phantom in grey with orange piping today after a very long wait.....and the leather on the back part is really awful, to describe it I would say it's like cracking elephant skin!!  :cry:
> 
> I doubt I'll still be able to find this bag so I don't want to return it, but I was hoping if someone knows if this is a fault or knows how to fix/smooth it out. It might be quite petty but I'm just really fussy about leather conditions. I did ask the SA if it was in absolutely perfect condition, and she said it was but she didn't speak much English so my question might have got lost in translation as well.



I'm sorry, but I think this looks just fine.


----------



## bsufku

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry, but I think this looks just fine.




I think my picture doesn't really capture it well, when you run your hand over it, it doesn't feel smooth, it's a bit ripply. The only good thing is that it's on the back part of the bag. is it really okay you think?


----------



## jenayb

bsufku said:


> I think my picture doesn't really capture it well, when you run your hand over it, it doesn't feel smooth, it's a bit ripply. The only good thing is that it's on the back part of the bag. is it really okay you think?



I think so, yes. But maybe you could post a pic of the entire bag? Hard to tell from a small pic maybe?


----------



## bsufku

jenaywins said:


> I think so, yes. But maybe you could post a pic of the entire bag? Hard to tell from a small pic maybe?



I was trying to get a close up of the leather   To be honest it doesn't look different from a distance away, but when you're holding the bag you can see the texture is entirely different from the rest of the bag, like as though the leather wasn't 'pressed' down properly, if that even makes sense.

Thanks, I really do appreciate your input


----------



## jenayb

bsufku said:


> I was trying to get a close up of the leather   To be honest it doesn't look different from a distance away, but when you're holding the bag you can see the texture is entirely different from the rest of the bag, like as though the leather wasn't 'pressed' down properly, if that even makes sense.
> 
> Thanks, I really do appreciate your input



I understand, sweetie. 

I think that it is just the natural variation of the leather, whereas a faux leather would look absolutely uniform all the way around, KWIM? It's a beautiful, sought-after bag and I think you'll have years of enjoyment from it.


----------



## bsufku

jenaywins said:


> I understand, sweetie.
> 
> I think that it is just the natural variation of the leather, whereas a faux leather would look absolutely uniform all the way around, KWIM? It's a beautiful, sought-after bag and I think you'll have years of enjoyment from it.



Thanks, i do feel a lot more comforted now, I think my heart almost stopped beating when I took it out of the box!


----------



## jenayb

bsufku said:


> Thanks, i do feel a lot more comforted now, I think my heart almost stopped beating when I took it out of the box!



:giggles:

Don't worry hon. It's ok.


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> :giggles:
> 
> Don't worry hon. It's ok.


 
jenay, i know you have to know, or have an sa that knows... what is that little tab thing for on the back of my luggage at the top  i meant to ask mine last week but i forgot....


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> jenay, i know you have to know, or have an sa that knows... what is that little tab thing for on the back of my luggage at the top  i meant to ask mine last week but i forgot....



You mean like the little loop thingie on the back? The thingie that hath no name?


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> You mean like the little loop thingie on the back? The thingie that hath no name?


 

HAHAHAHAHAHA :lolots:  YOU SLEIGH ME.....sooooooooo what the F is it???????


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> You mean like the little loop thingie on the back? The thingie that hath no name?


 
yes!!


----------



## jenayb

Shoot, beats me! I just thought it was there so you could attach stuff to it. Like loop another bag's clasp or straps to it.


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> Shoot, beats me! I just thought it was there so you could attach stuff to it. Like loop another bag's clasp or straps to it.


 
lol! my friend was asking me about it last weekend and i was like come to think of it i have no idea what its for.  it will remain a mystery


----------



## cloudzz

I think that's just a bow to complete the doll face look on the luggages.....LOL


----------



## Charmystique

bsufku said:


> I was trying to get a close up of the leather   To be honest it doesn't look different from a distance away, but when you're holding the bag you can see the texture is entirely different from the rest of the bag, like as though the leather wasn't 'pressed' down properly, if that even makes sense.
> 
> Thanks, I really do appreciate your input



I have the same bag, and yours looks completely normal to me! (: I was like you at first, but after awhile, I stopped worrying about all these imperfections and started enjoying my bag fully.


----------



## bsufku

Charmystique said:


> I have the same bag, and yours looks completely normal to me! (: I was like you at first, but after awhile, I stopped worrying about all these imperfections and started enjoying my bag fully.



thanks for the input! me being me, I've been worrying about it all night, even found out that the leather looks more normal/uniform when i push it from the inside and the bag 'stretches' out, so it's a bit like dry skin all wrinkled up!


----------



## bsufku

hmm....I was wondering, for the price of the box bag, would you get a Chanel or the box bag?    I love the box bag, but am concerned about the pictures I've seen of the handle being pulled upwards because the strap comes from under. if only the strap was like the Hermes constance. And oh, the scratches of course!


----------



## imlvholic

https://picasaweb.google.com/bnyhandbags/CelineS12Runway?authkey=Gv1sRgCJCJuuragaeJCQ#

I just got an email w/ the link above from my Barneys SA w/ the new colors for Spring 12 Runway that Barneys are picking up. She doesn't know the delivery dates & prices yet. I don't know if this has been posted here yet.


----------



## Charmystique

bsufku said:


> thanks for the input! me being me, I've been worrying about it all night, even found out that the leather looks more normal/uniform when i push it from the inside and the bag 'stretches' out, so it's a bit like dry skin all wrinkled up!



HAHA! No worries. Yep I think it'll look fine after some usage. But variations in the leather is totally normally. (:


----------



## Charmystique

bsufku said:


> hmm....I was wondering, for the price of the box bag, would you get a Chanel or the box bag?    I love the box bag, but am concerned about the pictures I've seen of the handle being pulled upwards because the strap comes from under. if only the strap was like the Hermes constance. And oh, the scratches of course!



Definitely a box bag. Chanel's getting overrated! Also with the dropping quality, I'd pick a box over the Chanel anytime. The handle being pulled upwards probably meant that the bag has been overloaded? Well I guess all bags get a little worn in and the leather gets softer after awhile. Just another reason it could happen.


----------



## Charmystique

imlvholic said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/bnyhandbags/CelineS12Runway?authkey=Gv1sRgCJCJuuragaeJCQ#
> 
> I just got an email w/ the link above from my Barneys SA w/ the new colors for Spring 12 Runway that Barneys are picking up. She doesn't know the delivery dates & prices yet. I don't know if this has been posted here yet.



This makes me so excitedddd. I see a lot of exotics and different yummy textures.


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmystique said:


> This makes me so excitedddd. I see a lot of exotics and different yummy textures.



hooray for the boxes in exotics and hooray for my bank account too. nothing really shouts out to me! maybe just the emerald green cabas in python?  looking forward to the clutch pouch.


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> hooray for the boxes in exotics and hooray for my bank account too. nothing really shouts out to me! maybe just the emerald green cabas in python?  looking forward to the clutch pouch.



exactly what i was eyeing. hahaha! you know i've had my eye on exotics for a long time... i feel like getting a trapeze too! hehehe the python green cabas is beautiful!


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmystique said:


> exactly what i was eyeing. hahaha! you know i've had my eye on exotics for a long time... i feel like getting a trapeze too! hehehe the python green cabas is beautiful!



yes, somehow your family of greens has got me going and yearning for one!  yes, i think you should let a trapeze join the glorious family of yours. haha. i don't know about you but i'm kinda sick of seeing too many célines on the streets of singapore now. i saw 4 along orchard road within a few hours in the afternoon : hibiscus large box, mini fluo pink and 2 tri colour minis!


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> yes, somehow your family of greens has got me going and yearning for one!  yes, i think you should let a trapeze join the glorious family of yours. haha. i don't know about you but i'm kinda sick of seeing too many célines on the streets of singapore now. i saw 4 along orchard road within a few hours in the afternoon : hibiscus large box, mini fluo pink and 2 tri colour minis!



Ohmy, did I influence you to get a green too? Hehe. Yeah, looking to find the perfect color combi for a trapeze. Yeah, I'm seeing plenty of Celine on the streets and there's a perfect word to describe that, "SIAN!" Well, guess brand awareness is spreading, good for Celine but I feel like my bags aren't that special anymore. ): I think it's time to head over to Givenchy, I'm eyeing the Antigona.


----------



## bsufku

Charmystique said:


> Definitely a box bag. Chanel's getting overrated! Also with the dropping quality, I'd pick a box over the Chanel anytime. The handle being pulled upwards probably meant that the bag has been overloaded? Well I guess all bags get a little worn in and the leather gets softer after awhile. Just another reason it could happen.



Yeah I definitely know what you mean about Chanel getting overated now! I'm dilemma-ing over getting a camel or blue box, I like the box's shade of camel and it feels so classic, but totally love how chic the blue looks.


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmystique said:


> Ohmy, did I influence you to get a green too? Hehe. Yeah, looking to find the perfect color combi for a trapeze. Yeah, I'm seeing plenty of Celine on the streets and there's a perfect word to describe that, "SIAN!" Well, guess brand awareness is spreading, good for Celine but I feel like my bags aren't that special anymore. ): I think it's time to head over to Givenchy, I'm eyeing the Antigona.



Well, I kinda overdid the black bags thing in my wardrobe. Too many of them right now and I think a rich green shade or even the cobalt would be much welcomed. 

I saw the Antigona in person and I have my reservations. It's much more photogenic and not really a looker in person.

Yea, SIAN is a good word. It was nice back then when it was a silent nod when you bump into someone else with a Céline. Now it just means that they are just buying into the latest must-have. :\


----------



## ipurse

imlvholic said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/bnyhandbags/CelineS12Runway?authkey=Gv1sRgCJCJuuragaeJCQ#
> 
> I just got an email w/ the link above from my Barneys SA w/ the new colors for Spring 12 Runway that Barneys are picking up. She doesn't know the delivery dates & prices yet. I don't know if this has been posted here yet.



I am new to Celine. What is the style of bags in the 1st picture (with leather strap)? Thank you so much.


----------



## imlvholic

ipurse said:


> I am new to Celine. What is the style of bags in the 1st picture (with leather strap)? Thank you so much.



That's a new style similar to the box, but i don't know any of the names of the new styles yet. My SA didn't go into details, just a heads up on what's coming. Though i'm not planning on anymore Celine additions at this time since i just purchased 2 Micros that i have not even recieved yet.


----------



## Tatownz

Can someone please help me!!! Celine Mini Luggage in Lipstick red or Black?

I'm not even sure if i can get my hand on a lipstick red. 

Currently i dont have a red or black in my handbag collection.


----------



## mc100

Red !! The smooth black is really pretty but I love my red mini. Since it's a casual bag, I feel like there's almost no situation that you can wear black that you can't switch for red. I would go with something smaller and more "formal" for my first black bag (Chanel, Antigona).


----------



## Charmystique

bsufku said:


> Yeah I definitely know what you mean about Chanel getting overated now! I'm dilemma-ing over getting a camel or blue box, I like the box's shade of camel and it feels so classic, but totally love how chic the blue looks.



Heh. You should try on both and follow your heart. Or if you can't decide get both! I think they're both amazing colors. Camel will definitely be timeless, and I'm sure it'll age super well. But I'd get the blue if I were you!


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> Well, I kinda overdid the black bags thing in my wardrobe. Too many of them right now and I think a rich green shade or even the cobalt would be much welcomed.
> 
> I saw the Antigona in person and I have my reservations. It's much more photogenic and not really a looker in person.
> 
> Yea, SIAN is a good word. It was nice back then when it was a silent nod when you bump into someone else with a Céline. Now it just means that they are just buying into the latest must-have. :\



I'm looking for a smooth cobalt mini too! So many bags I want and everything's from past seasons. OMFG! I approve of having some color in the wardrobe!! 

Oh is it really that bad? It looks super gorgeous in pictures. Think I'll probably have to go down for a look/see/try myself. 

Precisely, I totally know how you feel. Now I'm like DAMN, another Celine again? I don't feel so special anymore. ):


----------



## sammix3

I think I need another mini in either camel, dune, or souris. Which one do you ladies like best?


----------



## cotonblanc

sammix3 said:


> I think I need another mini in either camel, dune, or souris. Which one do you ladies like best?


not a lady here, ahem, but DUNE!


----------



## sammix3

cotonblanc said:


> not a lady here, ahem, but DUNE!



Sorry hun. I should've said ladies and gents. My apologies.


----------



## cotonblanc

sammix3 said:


> Sorry hun. I should've said ladies and gents. My apologies.



nah, it's all right. glad to offer my opinion...  hope you reward yourself with yet another mini... SOON!


----------



## mk78

oooh dune or camel!


----------



## moshi_moshi

if you can do a light color bag (i can't i will ruin it) i love the dune color.


----------



## Yanekie

joyceluvsbags said:


> I wanted to share because I am so excited about my vintage find!! Can't wait till it arrives. I was thinking about using leather shoe polish to clean and shine the leather, what do you all think?


 

Great find!! I thin you should definitely keep!! Lovely color.


----------



## Yanekie

sammix3 said:


> I think I need another mini in either camel, dune, or souris. Which one do you ladies like best?


 I vote for dune, though this is from pictures only. I have not seen it in real life. 

Ladies and gents, I finally got the Coquelicot mini from Singapre.  However, I had a horrible experience with customs and began to regret the whole purchase. Between the shippnig and customs duties, it began to get way to expensive and regret began to seep in. I am not complaining, because I knew of the costs but I think when it all added up, I began to question whether it was worth it. I was actually fine until custom duties sent me over the edge.  I hate that now when I look at that beautiful bag that I can only think of all the drama that came with it. I think I may have lost that loving feeling...


----------



## sbeamer

Yanekie said:


> I vote for dune, though this is from pictures only. I have not seen it in real life.
> 
> Ladies and gents, I finally got the Coquelicot mini from Singapre.  However, I had a horrible experience with customs and began to regret the whole purchase. Between the shippnig and customs duties, it began to get way to expensive and regret began to seep in. I am not complaining, because I knew of the costs but I think when it all added up, I began to question whether it was worth it. I was actually fine until custom duties sent me over the edge.  I hate that now when I look at that beautiful bag that I can only think of all the drama that came with it. I think I may have lost that loving feeling...



So sorry to hear that, Yanekie!  That bag is so gorgeous and it's sad you can't enjoy it right now Customs and shipping really do add up and I completely understand being disenchanted with the whole process.  But I think you'll be able to enjoy her once the initial sting wears off (or I hope that's the case!).


----------



## jenayb

Yanekie said:


> I vote for dune, though this is from pictures only. I have not seen it in real life.
> 
> Ladies and gents, I finally got the Coquelicot mini from Singapre. However, I had a horrible experience with customs and began to regret the whole purchase. Between the shippnig and customs duties, it began to get way to expensive and regret began to seep in. I am not complaining, because I knew of the costs but I think when it all added up, I began to question whether it was worth it. I was actually fine until custom duties sent me over the edge. I hate that now when I look at that beautiful bag that I can only think of all the drama that came with it. I think I may have lost that loving feeling...


 
Is the colour amazing? Do you absolutely love it? Can you see yourself carrying it all the time and feeling great about it? I'm guessing so; the coquelicot is a fabulous colour.

Just think of how much it took you to get her, and how very worth it she was.


----------



## Yanekie

sbeamer said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear that, Yanekie! That bag is so gorgeous and it's sad you can't enjoy it right now Customs and shipping really do add up and I completely understand being disenchanted with the whole process. But I think you'll be able to enjoy her once the initial sting wears off (or I hope that's the case!).



Thanks for understanding. I think the sting and frustration of waiting. I am very much an instant gratification, so the wait just made it that much harder to keep the loving feeling. I think that is why I don't have any reveal pics, I want to get that strong love back first. 




			
				jenaywins said:
			
		

> Is the colour amazing? Do you absolutely love it? Can you see yourself carrying it all the time and feeling great about it? I'm guessing so; the coquelicot is a fabulous colour.
> 
> Just think of how much it took you to get her, and how very worth it she was.



 Thank you!!! You are so right. It's a fabulous color and I look amazing in red!!! [picking my chin up]


----------



## jenayb

Yanekie said:


> Thanks for understanding. I think the sting and frustration of waiting. I am very much an instant gratification, so the wait just made it that much harder to keep the loving feeling. I think that is why I don't have any reveal pics, I want to get that strong love back first.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! You are so right. It's a fabulous color and I look amazing in red!!! [picking my chin up]


 


Anything worth having will not come easy.


----------



## Tatownz

Hi there,

Can someone please help...

Drummed leather or smooth leather? Does smooth leather lose its shape? Is smooth nicer than drummed?

I havent seen these bags in person. Personal shopper picking one up for me but i cant decide. 

Please help!!!


----------



## cpdoll

Tatownz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone please help...
> 
> Drummed leather or smooth leather? Does smooth leather lose its shape? Is smooth nicer than drummed?
> 
> I havent seen these bags in person. Personal shopper picking one up for me but i cant decide.
> 
> Please help!!!



Where are you getting one from Sydney? I have a drummed leather mini from NYC and I love it. Smooth leather is higher maintenance but I like it more.


----------



## CathyQ

Tatownz said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone please help...
> 
> Drummed leather or smooth leather? Does smooth leather lose its shape? Is smooth nicer than drummed?
> 
> I havent seen these bags in person. Personal shopper picking one up for me but i cant decide.
> 
> Please help!!!



Definitely smooth! The leather is divine and the lining is so lux! With the shape, you can use a bag organiser or just make sure that you stuff it when not in use. Good luck!


----------



## Tatownz

cpdoll said:
			
		

> Where are you getting one from Sydney? I have a drummed leather mini from NYC and I love it. Smooth leather is higher maintenance but I like it more.



I'm trying to purchase my first Celine from a personal shopper  I think she ordered me one which is coming in mid match. Can't wait!!! 

Thank you for ur advice.


----------



## Hypnosis

A friend is heading to Paris. What are the chances she'll be able to find black Phantom & a coquelicot Nano? Does anyone know what's in stock at the stores there or have any SA contacts?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## reychell

I will be heading to Paris end of Mar. May I know where can I find coquelicot micro? Any SA email contact?


----------



## Yanekie

reychell said:


> I will be heading to Paris end of Mar. May I know where can I find coquelicot micro? Any SA email contact?


 
Micros are hard to find. I have only heard of one being in Singapore. I would try to Celine boutques, if I am not mistaken there are several. Search this forum for Paris, i think there was thread with the info.


----------



## wild berry

Help. Am in love with celine box but is it worth spending so much on one tiny but cute purse?


----------



## ginihong

Could any one show me a photo of BURGUNDY-COLOR TRAPEZE? How does it look like? Thanks!!


----------



## bsufku

ginihong said:


> Could any one show me a photo of BURGUNDY-COLOR TRAPEZE? How does it look like? Thanks!!


 
Are you looking for the all burgundy one from F/W'11, or the tri coloured burgundy from F/W'11, or the tri coloured burgundy from Summer'12?


----------



## FashionJunkie

i have seen several times a nano luggage in kelly green. Is there though a mini luggage in kelly green?! Can i find one now? I'm going to Paris early March!


----------



## thatoneAZN

omg girls, help where can i get one :/


----------



## Yanekie

Hey ladies, 

I have totally be engulfed in CL land for the past few weeks. Why did I ever venture over there. I took my Coquelicot out and I love it. Just amazing. It's beautiful. But now, I feel like I am in a bit of lull with Celine.  Just waiting for someone to get a micro in!!!


----------



## j_kay

Dear cabas owners, I need some help! I recently bought the cabas inside lined with leather like zipper cabas. I asked for the brand new one instead of display one. But it was kept folded in flat, so it has crease/folded line in the middle of both sides...it is especially more obvious when looking at inside of the bag if you know what I mean. Is this normal? I was wondering how other people received their cabas (especially zipper cabas or others that are lined inside), folded flat or stuffed with papers? Will there be any chance that those crease will be "removed" with use? 

I think this is the very last one so I can't really exchange it so it's either keep it or return it.... I really love this bag but still unsure what to do! 
Any input will be really appreciated. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Hello everybody!

How are your drummed leather luggages holding up?
I've had mine for 5 months now and i'm beating the hell out of it (she goes everywhere with me!). There aren't any signs of wear or tear and no sagging/slouching at all. 

I'm curious how the other drummed leather bags are doing


----------



## Jadpe

Mulberry_Love said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> How are your drummed leather luggages holding up?
> I've had mine for 5 months now and i'm beating the hell out of it (she goes everywhere with me!). There aren't any signs of wear or tear and no sagging/slouching at all.
> 
> I'm curious how the other drummed leather bags are doing


Mine is almost perfect after 5 months too! I'm using my mini everywere! I carry heavy books and groceries in it. Although I tend to baby it with leather conditioner and waterstop spray.

Today I spilled half a bottle of water in it.... Seriously.
I had a panic attack because I didn't have any napkins/tissues with me. It looked like a swimming pool inside my bag. But now, a few hours later, my mini is holding up fine! I had to dry it ofcourse, but I can't see any discolourations or stains! I'm so happy! The leather isn't stretched as well. 

I'm sure this is one of the highest quality bags I own.

Btw, are you from Amsterdam?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Jadpe said:


> Mine is almost perfect after 5 months too! I'm using my mini everywere! I carry heavy books and groceries in it. Although I tend to baby it with leather conditioner and waterstop spray.
> 
> Today I spilled half a bottle of water in it.... Seriously.
> I had a panic attack because I didn't have any napkins/tissues with me. It looked like a swimming pool inside my bag. But now, a few hours later, my mini is holding up fine! I had to dry it ofcourse, but I can't see any discolourations or stains! I'm so happy! The leather isn't stretched as well.
> 
> I'm sure this is one of the highest quality bags I own.
> 
> Btw, are you from Amsterdam?



Oh I don't even use any leather conditioner but I do use Collonil spray.

And yes I live in Amsterdam! You too?
Have you bought a new celine bag yet?


----------



## imlvholic

I finally got my 2 Micros that was on hold at DFS. Just got back from my international trip & got my babies w/ me round trip.  I had to wear 1 Micro along the way while carry the other in a shopping bag. It's kind of bulky to put it inside my roller bag. A reveal is on the making, so stay tuned...


----------



## Jadpe

Mulberry_Love said:


> Oh I don't even use any leather conditioner but I do use Collonil spray.
> 
> And yes I live in Amsterdam! You too?
> Have you bought a new celine bag yet?



Yes! I'll do a reveal tomorrow/soon!

I live in Utrecht but I study in Amsterdam. Do you own a black mini? I've seen a few girls around with a black mini and I always think, ohh maybe she is on tpf as well! That could be fun!


----------



## its so you

imlvholic said:


> I finally got my 2 Micros that was on hold at DFS. Just got back from my international trip & got my babies w/ me round trip.  I had to wear 1 Micro along the way while carry the other in a shopping bag. It's kind of bulky to put it inside my roller bag. A reveal is on the making, so stay tuned...


SO LUCKY girl! REVEAL!!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Jadpe said:


> Yes! I'll do a reveal tomorrow/soon!
> 
> I live in Utrecht but I study in Amsterdam. Do you own a black mini? I've seen a few girls around with a black mini and I always think, ohh maybe she is on tpf as well! That could be fun!


 
Hi Jadpe,

I have a shoulder! I've never seen anybody with a celine bag in amsterdam!


----------



## Jadpe

Mulberry_Love said:


> Hi Jadpe,
> 
> I have a shoulder! I've never seen anybody with a celine bag in amsterdam!



I've seen quite a few black minis and phantoms! If I see a shoulder I come and say hi! Well I don't know if I have the guts to really do that


----------



## luxluv

Hi ladies! I have the chance to get the mini luggage tote in Dune. I am not sure why I'm hesitating. I have a baby and just wondering if I will use it much. It's a very pricey purse and just want to make the right decision. Do you absolutely love it? Is it trendy or classic? I don't want to end up with a bag that is everywhere. I love my YSL muse but it's very common now. Does that make sense? Advice please! My SA needs an answer. Thanks so much!!


----------



## its so you

luxluv said:


> Hi ladies! I have the chance to get the mini luggage tote in Dune. I am not sure why I'm hesitating. I have a baby and just wondering if I will use it much. It's a very pricey purse and just want to make the right decision. Do you absolutely love it? Is it trendy or classic? I don't want to end up with a bag that is everywhere. I love my YSL muse but it's very common now. Does that make sense? Advice please! My SA needs an answer. Thanks so much!!




don't hesitate luxluv!! get the dune. I haven't seen anyone carry a Celine in my area!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

This maybe a bit off topic but I would like to show you all my hibiscus pouch inspired iPhone  case received from my sister yesterday .

Isn't it COol!?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hello, I have a question to the mini luggage owners- what/how is the weight of the bag? I've been eyeing on this bag and planned to order online but I've been hearing mixed reviews from different owners saying it isn't heavy at all while others mentioned it's much heavier than a bal giant hardware city or a aw rocco bag. I love the design of the mini luggage but I don't think I'll stand carrying it if it is heavy as a rocco bag.. Can anyone provide me some answers? Thank you.


----------



## dreamlet

CaliDreaming said:


> Hello, I have a question to the mini luggage owners- what/how is the weight of the bag? I've been eyeing on this bag and planned to order online but I've been hearing mixed reviews from different owners saying it isn't heavy at all while others mentioned it's much heavier than a bal giant hardware city or a aw rocco bag. I love the design of the mini luggage but I don't think I'll stand carrying it if it is heavy as a rocco bag.. Can anyone provide me some answers? Thank you.



I am not familiar with the Bal giant city, but the mini is definitely not as heavy as the Rocco when empty.

It can _get_ heavy because it fits a lot. On days when I am carrying a book, my iPad, make up case, umbrella, etc, it weighs a ton. But other days like today when I just have my phone, wallet, keys and a scarf, it doesnt feel heavy at all.

I hope that helps!


----------



## CaliDreaming

^ that's good to hear because I don't carry a whole lot with me anyway. Thank you, dreamlet! xo


----------



## kimbellytran

I've been interested in getting a Celine luggage tote.  Not sure if that's the proper name but that's what I keep seeing.  Before, it just seemed too expensive so I told myself I simply cannot afford it and I should forget about it.  Now I see 'em everywhere and I'm desperate for one!  I don't even know where to look.  I'm from Houston.  I'm sure I can call all the major department stores but I feel so silly calling to ask for a price.  I want to know how much the black one goes for.  Not the small one either.  Are there only two sizes?  I obviously haven't done much research.  I just know I want one and want to save for one.  There's a black croc-textured one I like 'lots! Someone PLEASE help me out with a price!!


----------



## Jadpe

kimbellytran said:


> I've been interested in getting a Celine luggage tote.  Not sure if that's the proper name but that's what I keep seeing.  Before, it just seemed too expensive so I told myself I simply cannot afford it and I should forget about it.  Now I see 'em everywhere and I'm desperate for one!  I don't even know where to look.  I'm from Houston.  I'm sure I can call all the major department stores but I feel so silly calling to ask for a price.  I want to know how much the black one goes for.  Not the small one either.  Are there only two sizes?  I obviously haven't done much research.  I just know I want one and want to save for one.  There's a black croc-textured one I like 'lots! Someone PLEASE help me out with a price!!



In the reference thread you'll find everything from styles and prices! Just do a quick search and you'll find everything you need.

Good luck finding one! It's really worth it!


----------



## luxluv

kimbellytran said:


> I've been interested in getting a Celine luggage tote.  Not sure if that's the proper name but that's what I keep seeing.  Before, it just seemed too expensive so I told myself I simply cannot afford it and I should forget about it.  Now I see 'em everywhere and I'm desperate for one!  I don't even know where to look.  I'm from Houston.  I'm sure I can call all the major department stores but I feel so silly calling to ask for a price.  I want to know how much the black one goes for.  Not the small one either.  Are there only two sizes?  I obviously haven't done much research.  I just know I want one and want to save for one.  There's a black croc-textured one I like 'lots! Someone PLEASE help me out with a price!!


Call Jennifer at Neimans Galleria. She's wonderful and you can ask her about prices. She's not snobby about that at all. She had a taupe mini luggage last week. Good luck.


----------



## luxluv

I just bought my first mini luggage in Dune. I'm so excited!! Do you ladies recommend spraying it with a protector since it's a lighter color? If so, what do you suggest? Thanks so much!


----------



## anvea_s

anyone manage to get a croc print phantom in hongkong?


----------



## kimbellytran

luxluv said:


> Call Jennifer at Neimans Galleria. She's wonderful and you can ask her about prices. She's not snobby about that at all. She had a taupe mini luggage last week. Good luck.




Thank you! I think I will call her later this week. I'm even excited about calling! How crazy obsessed am I?


----------



## kimbellytran

Jadpe said:


> In the reference thread you'll find everything from styles and prices! Just do a quick search and you'll find everything you need.
> 
> Good luck finding one! It's really worth it!




THANKS! I'm hoping it'll be a bag I can use for many occasions!


----------



## Sushi789

luxluv said:


> I just bought my first mini luggage in Dune. I'm so excited!! Do you ladies recommend spraying it with a protector since it's a lighter color? If so, what do you suggest? Thanks so much!


 
I have a taupe phantom and the color is light and I was worried too. I used Blackrock Leather Care very sparingly on the entire exterior and then buffed it with a soft cloth. It didn't change the color or texture of the leather or anything bad like that, but now I wear it with far less worry about marks or stains. I've worn the bag at least a dozen times since I got it and it doesn't have a mark on it. The underside of the handles has stayed perfectly clean too, and I think it's because of the leather protector because I do think the underside of the handles would show wear quickly because I carry the bag on the crook of my arm. I've even worn it with my denim jacket and had no transfer!

Another great leather product is Apple Care. I would have used Apple Care on my phantom except I was out of it. But I since got a new bottle and I did do a little spot test on the bottom of my phantom and the apple care seems to be safe to use too.

I don't know if your luggage has the same exact type of leather as my phantom, so definitely make sure to do a little spot test in an inconspicious area first if you do decide to treat your bag! But the phantom leather seemed really delicate to me so I wasn't sure, but my results were great.


----------



## RareLuxus

luxluv said:


> I just bought my first mini luggage in Dune. I'm so excited!! Do you ladies recommend spraying it with a protector since it's a lighter color? If so, what do you suggest? Thanks so much!





KMSNYC said:


> I have a taupe phantom and the color is light and I was worried too. I used Blackrock Leather Care very sparingly on the entire exterior and then buffed it with a soft cloth. It didn't change the color or texture of the leather or anything bad like that, but now I wear it with far less worry about marks or stains. I've worn the bag at least a dozen times since I got it and it doesn't have a mark on it. The underside of the handles has stayed perfectly clean too, and I think it's because of the leather protector because I do think the underside of the handles would show wear quickly because I carry the bag on the crook of my arm. I've even worn it with my denim jacket and had no transfer!
> 
> Another great leather product is Apple Care. I would have used Apple Care on my phantom except I was out of it. But I since got a new bottle and I did do a little spot test on the bottom of my phantom and the apple care seems to be safe to use too.
> 
> I don't know if your luggage has the same exact type of leather as my phantom, so definitely make sure to do a little spot test in an inconspicious area first if you do decide to treat your bag! But the phantom leather seemed really delicate to me so I wasn't sure, but my results were great.



The leather on the phantom is very different from the leather on the drummed mini. I would say from my experience that the phantom is much more delicate, so you are probably safe using the same products on the drummed leather luggage bags. Of course always do a spot test first. I have used collonil waterstop spray on my drummed mini with no change to the color or leather, and I feel much more comfortable taking her out whatever the weather. HTH!


----------



## luxluv

RareLuxus said:


> The leather on the phantom is very different from the leather on the drummed mini. I would say from my experience that the phantom is much more delicate, so you are probably safe using the same products on the drummed leather luggage bags. Of course always do a spot test first. I have used collonil waterstop spray on my drummed mini with no change to the color or leather, and I feel much more comfortable taking her out whatever the weather. HTH!



Thank you!


----------



## luxluv

KMSNYC said:


> I have a taupe phantom and the color is light and I was worried too. I used Blackrock Leather Care very sparingly on the entire exterior and then buffed it with a soft cloth. It didn't change the color or texture of the leather or anything bad like that, but now I wear it with far less worry about marks or stains. I've worn the bag at least a dozen times since I got it and it doesn't have a mark on it. The underside of the handles has stayed perfectly clean too, and I think it's because of the leather protector because I do think the underside of the handles would show wear quickly because I carry the bag on the crook of my arm. I've even worn it with my denim jacket and had no transfer!
> 
> Another great leather product is Apple Care. I would have used Apple Care on my phantom except I was out of it. But I since got a new bottle and I did do a little spot test on the bottom of my phantom and the apple care seems to be safe to use too.
> 
> I don't know if your luggage has the same exact type of leather as my phantom, so definitely make sure to do a little spot test in an inconspicious area first if you do decide to treat your bag! But the phantom leather seemed really delicate to me so I wasn't sure, but my results were great.


Thank you! I can't wait to take her out


----------



## melissaER

Hi everyone 
My new bag doesn't have an authenticity card. Just a hang tag. Got it at high end retailer. Just checking if Celine bags come with authenticity card 

Please advise. 
Melissa


----------



## dreamlet

melissaER said:


> Hi everyone
> My new bag doesn't have an authenticity card. Just a hang tag. Got it at high end retailer. Just checking if Celine bags come with authenticity card
> 
> Please advise.
> Melissa



No. Celine bags do not come with an authenticity card.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Hello.  Just 2 questions:

1.  What is drummed leather?
2.  What sizes do the phantoms come in?

Thanks!


----------



## Annabell Lee

I am going to buy a "Phantom" taupe color bag.
However, this bag has a ton difference, especially the bottom part, and because of this I am not sure
if I buy this. 
Do you think it will be all right?
How do you think?
The store that is in my hometown is already sold out so I am not able to get it.

http://www.feelway.com/gv_CELINE_1846294059.html


----------



## dreamlet

Annabell Lee said:


> I am going to buy a "Phantom" taupe color bag.
> However, this bag has a ton difference, especially the bottom part, and because of this I am not sure
> if I buy this.
> Do you think it will be all right?
> How do you think?
> The store that is in my hometown is already sold out so I am not able to get it.
> 
> http://www.feelway.com/gv_CELINE_1846294059.html



http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-353733.html


----------



## djlee

Question about smooth leather. I just acquired a mini luggage in smooth letter, and it seems softer than I anticipated. It's from 2010, but I've seen a few posts about the 2012 collection's leather being even softer. Apparently there's also a luxury smooth finish that's even more delicate? Anyone know anything about this? I love the structured look of the mini and want to retain the shape and style as long as possible. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks!!


----------



## djlee

moshi_moshi said:


> i've been meaning to ask someone this or an SA... silly question but what is that little tab thing towards the top of the bag for on the luggages?



I'm newer to Celine, but assumed the back flap could fold over to "close" the bag and cover the zipper as the back panel is taller than the front, and that the tab could be used to fold the flap back or "open" the bag. Is that a far-fetched assumption?


----------



## Makenna

My DH thinks that little tab is for you to hang your sunglasses.  Not sure if that's what it's really for but it woks pretty good.


----------



## French75

Hi Ladies, do we have a "which Celine bag are you wearing today ?" thread here ?
I made a research but couldn't find any... thanks !!


----------



## RareLuxus

djlee said:


> I'm newer to Celine, but assumed the back flap could fold over to "close" the bag and cover the zipper as the back panel is taller than the front, and that the tab could be used to fold the flap back or "open" the bag. Is that a far-fetched assumption?



I'm not sure if that's what it is meant for, but I do fold the back flap over when I am carrying my mini on my shoulder. It helps the bag fit more comfortably.


----------



## jessicajess

Are Celine's cheaper in the US or Europe? Or is it the same price?


----------



## walijabbar

I need help. Should I buy the Celine hunter green python phantom or the black stamped croc phantom? Both are beautiful and I can't decide.   The python is $4550 and the croc is $2950.


----------



## yoshi b

If money is no object, I vote fo the green python phantom.


----------



## yoshi b

Sorry for the typo, I intended to write for and not fo


----------



## cpdoll

walijabbar said:


> I need help. Should I buy the Celine hunter green python phantom or the black stamped croc phantom? Both are beautiful and I can't decide.   The python is $4550 and the croc is $2950.



Definitely the green python. The croc is stamped...


----------



## cpdoll

French75 said:


> Hi Ladies, do we have a "which Celine bag are you wearing today ?" thread here ?
> I made a research but couldn't find any... thanks !!




Nope, i don't think there is one! Great idea though


----------



## HeathJo

walijabbar said:


> I need help. Should I buy the Celine hunter green python phantom or the black stamped croc phantom? Both are beautiful and I can't decide. The python is $4550 and the croc is $2950.


 
I have not seen the python IRL, but the stamped cros is great if you want a Phantom that is much more structured and durable than the others. The stamped croc is very firm, foesn't fly open, and really resembles the mini more than any others I personally have seen.


----------



## lmvi72

Anyone spotted a black mini lately? Are they that rare to find?


----------



## klow-chloe'

lmvi72 said:


> Anyone spotted a black mini lately? Are they that rare to find?


 
There are fews on www.bonanza.com
Goodluck!


----------



## Soluxe

Does anyone know the price of the iphone case?


----------



## Jadpe

Soluxe said:


> Does anyone know the price of the iphone case?


I bought mine for 120 euro.


----------



## just1morebag

hi can anyone help me w/ info on the phantoms color and texture options? i think thats the style ive been seeing and gotta have,,,, can the phantom be worn over the shoulder or am i thinking of another celine style that i saw pictured,,, im so confused,,,, but really want one,, i just dont know anything about em!!! please shed some light or point me to the right place for info,,, i cant seem to find anything here about colors and dimensions etc on the phantom...... thannnxxx


----------



## luxluv

I'm looking for a citrine mini from 2011. I love the lighter yellow. Anyone seen one? Thanks. I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## danielle5891

Hi girls,

I've been stalking this forum for a while now and I have a question I can't find the answer to. I've been offered a dark blue embossed phantom through an acquaintance but I can't seem to find if that colour has ever been released. Let alone if it'll be authentic. I haven't had the chance to inspect the bag or take pictures so it can be authenticated. Could you help me along? Thanks so much!


----------



## anika01

hi ladies.. first time posting here... because i just made a crazy decision of clicking "buy" on this CELINE VERTICAL CABAS from overstock.com

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Celine-Small-Leather-Coloblock-Tote-Bag/5973527/product.html

i've been obsessing over this bag for some time now.. although doesn't know much about it! 

i'm not scared of not liking it, coz i can easily return to overstock... but what do you guys think? is it a good buy? i'm not even familiar with the prices on these style!


----------



## poptarts

May I ask if all the Luggage / Phantom will have Celine Paris (logo) on the outside (top) of the bag? I got a croc stamp Phantom in the mail today from a trusty SA (she was the one who tracked it down for me but the actual bag came from another store), it did not have the Celine Paris on the bag anywhere. I have two Luggages and they both have the logo on the front of the bag. This bag came with care cards, tags and it came from Nordstrom. When I did a search it looks like ones I've seen from fellow members all have Celine Paris stamped on their bags. I'd really appreciate some expert advice please. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## HandbagAngel

poptarts said:


> May I ask if all the Luggage / Phantom will have Celine Paris (logo) on the outside (top) of the bag? I got a croc stamp Phantom in the mail today from a trusty SA (she was the one who tracked it down for me but the actual bag came from another store), it did not have the Celine Paris on the bag anywhere. I have two Luggages and they both have the logo on the front of the bag. This bag came with care cards, tags and it came from Nordstrom. When I did a search it looks like ones I've seen from fellow members all have Celine Paris stamped on their bags. I'd really appreciate some expert advice please.
> 
> Thanks very much.


 
The newly released Croc Stamp Phantom did not have the Celine, Made in Italy printed on the outside anymore.  This probably started happening since 2012 S/S.


----------



## poptarts

HandbagAngel said:


> The newly released Croc Stamp Phantom did not have the Celine, Made in Italy printed on the outside anymore.  This probably started happening since 2012 S/S.



Thanks very much


----------



## mundodabolsa

not sure where to post this so I'll mention it here.

today I was carrying my embossed croc phantom in this eyeglass store and this salesgirl was going crazy over it.  then later my own salesguy mentioned that he liked it too, and said, did it take you a while to get? I was like, huh?? I honestly think the guy thought I was carrying a birkin...


----------



## Sprina

mundodabolsa said:


> not sure where to post this so I'll mention it here.
> 
> today I was carrying my embossed croc phantom in this eyeglass store and this salesgirl was going crazy over it.  then later my own salesguy mentioned that he liked it too, and said, did it take you a while to get? I was like, huh?? I honestly think the guy thought I was carrying a birkin...



Lol! They must be not familiar with all these bags  but I think quite many people like embossed croc phantom too. I was aiming to get a luggage, but I saw embossed Croc phantom today and I totally fell for it now! Thou my bro said Trapeze look better :wondering


----------



## cotonblanc

The Corner Berlin took down all the Céline inventory they had. Sigh. No more ogling.


----------



## Lvgirl71

luxluv said:
			
		

> I just bought my first mini luggage in Dune. I'm so excited!! Do you ladies recommend spraying it with a protector since it's a lighter color? If so, what do you suggest? Thanks so much!



I just got this color too and I didn't spray it!


----------



## cpdoll

danielle5891 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a while now and I have a question I can't find the answer to. I've been offered a dark blue embossed phantom through an acquaintance but I can't seem to find if that colour has ever been released. Let alone if it'll be authentic. I haven't had the chance to inspect the bag or take pictures so it can be authenticated. Could you help me along? Thanks so much!



Hm.. I haven't seen a dark blue embossed one before but it might exist. Do you know what season it could be from?


----------



## danielle5891

cpdoll said:


> Hm.. I haven't seen a dark blue embossed one before but it might exist. Do you know what season it could be from?


 
No idea! But I think I might prefer the black


----------



## Lvgirl71

What do you ladies think of this color Mini in  Jungle? I just bought a Mini in Dune which I love but this color is nice too and it's being offered to me! Should I exchange the Dune for the Jungle? here's a photo!!


----------



## gwentan

Hi ladies,

I have a question about the color havana. Is it the same as camel?
I am looking to purchase my first box and was offered a havana. Any comparison photo is helpful.


----------



## 50wishes

The Jungle is nice, looks almost like the color of spring foliage!


----------



## Makenna

They're both nice neutral color but I Would pick dune over jungle.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Jungle is much prettier IRL than the photos above.  I vote for Jungle.


----------



## lmvi72

Lvgirl71 said:


> What do you ladies think of this color Mini in Jungle? I just bought a Mini in Dune which I love but this color is nice too and it's being offered to me! Should I exchange the Dune for the Jungle? here's a photo!!


 
I have the Mini in Jungle and I LOVE it! So, i vote for Jungle!


----------



## Lvgirl71

lmvi72 said:
			
		

> I have the Mini in Jungle and I LOVE it! So, i vote for Jungle!



Does anyone have any other photos of this bag? Tia


----------



## purse-nality

gwentan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a question about the color havana. Is it the same as camel?
> I am looking to purchase my first box and was offered a havana. Any comparison photo is helpful.



darker than camel. here is a comparison shot from DF's Fb: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....10150630446700248.381728.366694640247&type=3


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:


> darker than camel. here is a comparison shot from DF's Fb: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....10150630446700248.381728.366694640247&type=3




thanks purse-nality. 
thats what they send me.
i saw ya post on ya box. is it a camel?


----------



## purse-nality

gwentan said:


> thanks purse-nality.
> thats what they send me.
> i saw ya post on ya box. is it a camel?



 camel.


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:


> camel.



You look amazing with it.
I am deciding between a black or havana box. What do you suggest? 
I wish they had a power box....


----------



## purse-nality

gwentan said:


> You look amazing with it.
> I am deciding between a black or havana box. What do you suggest?
> I wish they had a power box....



oh. i thought they still had powder. i would have picked that too.... i think i'm leaning towards havana more bec i love the vintage feel. besides that its close to camel, so i'm clearly biased!  if you already have other blacks, ex. a chanel flap, then get the one w/ color.


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:


> oh. i thought they still had powder. i would have picked that too.... i think i'm leaning towards havana more bec i love the vintage feel. besides that its close to camel, so i'm clearly biased!  if you already have other blacks, ex. a chanel flap, then get the one w/ color.



Hmmm... Do you think its versatile? I am not really a brown person. However I do love the camel color. DF told me that they only have black and havana at the moment. It is morning over in France, so I have yet heard heard back from them whether can they order the powder.... Hope they can!
Didn't know you are from the Philippines.... Which part?


----------



## purse-nality

gwentan said:


> Hmmm... Do you think its versatile? I am not really a brown person. However I do love the camel color. DF told me that they only have black and havana at the moment. It is morning over in France, so I have yet heard heard back from them whether can they order the powder.... Hope they can!
> Didn't know you are from the Philippines.... Which part?



absolutely! any shade of brown goes w/ everything imo. darks, light, pastels, even neon! although sensing your hesitance, i would wait for the color i really luv. personally, if funds isn't a prob, i want a red! 

manila


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:


> absolutely! any shade of brown goes w/ everything imo. darks, light, pastels, even neon! although sensing your hesitance, i would wait for the color i really luv. personally, if funds isn't a prob, i want a red!
> 
> manila



I do want a red and pink!
My hesitant was due to Havana was not my first choice.
I thought that this color is no longer in production, no?
Do you know if DF takes any special order if it's not available in their inventory?


----------



## purse-nality

gwentan said:


> I do want a red and pink!
> My hesitant was due to Havana was not my first choice.
> I thought that this color is no longer in production, no?
> Do you know if DF takes any special order if it's not available in their inventory?



red is part of their fall buy


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:


> red is part of their fall buy



I mean Havana. Is it a past season color?


----------



## cotonblanc

gwentan said:


> I mean Havana. Is it a past season color?



It has been around since the first couple of seasons. So in that sense a past season but it isn't a seasonal colour. So it might be still be available.


----------



## bsufku

gwentan said:


> I mean Havana. Is it a past season color?


 
It's past season but you can always do a custom order with Celine (I assume in the boutiques?)


----------



## purse-nality

gwentan said:


> I mean Havana. Is it a past season color?



as others have said, yes, a past-season release. now either re-released/continued, or last year's leftover.


----------



## bsufku

I saw a smooth camel mini yesterday (and assume it's produced in a new recent  batch), and the leather is a lot softer than the camel mini I saw 5-6 months ago. It felt lighter too, I wonder if the soft leather = quicker slouching, and if all smooth leather luggages are now produced with this softer leather. Anyone else noticed this too, or knows anything about this? I'm wondering now if Fall'12 bags are going to be like that!


----------



## Lvgirl71

gwentan said:
			
		

> I do want a red and pink!
> My hesitant was due to Havana was not my first choice.
> I thought that this color is no longer in production, no?
> Do you know if DF takes any special order if it's not available in their inventory?



Pink is all sold out in US, I have checked everywhere!


----------



## Lvgirl71

purse-nality said:
			
		

> red is part of their fall buy



When I called NYC Celine they said they still have a box red Mini!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Does anyone know if the fall new Mini bags will be in pebble (drummed) leather or is it just the smooth leather in red and cobalt blue?? Tia


----------



## Makenna

Hi Lovies,

Could someone please tell me if the small trapeze comes with a strap or is it only on the large?  I was too late to reserve the royal blue trapeze with Doris but my awesome SA at Celine NY found one for me, just want to find out from you ladies the size on the ones you bought.  TIA


----------



## bsufku

Makenna said:


> Hi Lovies,
> 
> Could someone please tell me if the small trapeze comes with a strap or is it only on the large? I was too late to reserve the royal blue trapeze with Doris but my awesome SA at Celine NY found one for me, just want to find out from you ladies the size on the ones you bought. TIA


 
It's actually the other way round. The small trapeze comes with the strap, the bigger one doesn't. Most (if not all) of the royal blue trapeze reveals here are of the small one.


----------



## Makenna

Perfect, thank you bsufku!


----------



## gwentan

cotonblanc said:


> It has been around since the first couple of seasons. So in that sense a past season but it isn't a seasonal colour. So it might be still be available.



Thanks. I decided to go with the powder box. 
Any tips in caring for a box bag?


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:


> as others have said, yes, a past-season release. now either re-released/continued, or last year's leftover.



Hi pursenality,

Do you treat your box with anything?


----------



## anniesaysrelax

OK, I have to stop looking at pictures of the mini luggage online. I have fallen way too in love with this bag. I'm a law student looking for a professional bag that I can use for my last year of school, but that will also carry me into practice, and the mini just seems perfect. I was looking at the LV Evora MM, but the Celine mini has totally moved into first place for me. 

I'm saving now and cannot wait until the end of the summer when I can finally make my purchase! I know there was a pretty substantial price increase earlier this year, but is there another one expected this fall?


----------



## Lvgirl71

anniesaysrelax said:
			
		

> OK, I have to stop looking at pictures of the mini luggage online. I have fallen way too in love with this bag. I'm a law student looking for a professional bag that I can use for my last year of school, but that will also carry me into practice, and the mini just seems perfect. I was looking at the LV Evora MM, but the Celine mini has totally moved into first place for me.
> 
> I'm saving now and cannot wait until the end of the summer when I can finally make my purchase! I know there was a pretty substantial price increase earlier this year, but is there another one expected this fall?



Oh I think you will love the Celine Mini, it looks very professional and Classy, more than an LV. I love LV but I think it's more dressy and clean lines are great. It's very similar to Hermes to me, I compared my Hermes Garden Party and Massai bags and I like the Celine one better!!!


----------



## purse-nality

gwentan said:


> Hi pursenality,
> 
> Do you treat your box with anything?



yay powder! did Df find you 1? no treatment so far, but i know i should!  i was anal about scratches at 1st, but after 1,2,3-- scratches its really not that big a deal! i just rub them w/ my thumb and they lighten a bit. honestly, a few old marks aren't visible anymore. the leather really gets better w/ age. worth the price tag, imo. no offense to H lovers, but i'll take the Box over Constance anytime!


----------



## anniesaysrelax

Lvgirl71 said:


> Oh I think you will love the Celine Mini, it looks very professional and Classy, more than an LV. I love LV but I think it's more dressy and clean lines are great. It's very similar to Hermes to me, I compared my Hermes Garden Party and Massai bags and I like the Celine one better!!!



Oh, I totally agree about the clean lines and more restrained style of the Celine. I think for long term it makes so much more sense. The only thing I worry about is the weight of the bag since there is no shoulder strap, especially when filled. But hey, beauty is pain sometimes, haha. And in regards to LV, I'll just have to fill my Celine with LV SLGs...


----------



## Lvgirl71

anniesaysrelax said:
			
		

> Oh, I totally agree about the clean lines and more restrained style of the Celine. I think for long term it makes so much more sense. The only thing I worry about is the weight of the bag since there is no shoulder strap, especially when filled. But hey, beauty is pain sometimes, haha. And in regards to LV, I'll just have to fill my Celine with LV SLGs...



It is heavy when it's filled but no heavier than any other leather bag, I sometimes fit move over my shoulders if needed, I just got mine last wkend but have been using it everyday and now it's favorite bag, trust me I have many


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:


> yay powder! did Df find you 1? no treatment so far, but i know i should!  i was anal about scratches at 1st, but after 1,2,3-- scratches its really not that big a deal! i just rub them w/ my thumb and they lighten a bit. honestly, a few old marks aren't visible anymore. the leather really gets better w/ age. worth the price tag, imo. no offense to H lovers, but i'll take the Box over Constance anytime!



Hi purse-naity.. Yeah Chrystalla just happened to receive a powder box when I was deciding between havana and black. Perhaps that is fated to be mine. 
Hands down to powder, anytime... At the same time, I am also nervous for my first light color bag. Furthermore its a box! I spoke to docride and I am going planning to treat my box with blackrock. Heard that it will help prevent oil and water stain. The blackrock will also helps with scratches. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## anniesaysrelax

Lvgirl71 said:


> It is heavy when it's filled but no heavier than any other leather bag, I sometimes fit move over my shoulders if needed, I just got mine last wkend but have been using it everyday and now it's favorite bag, trust me I have many



Ahhh, the end of summer cannot come fast enough! I am going to Saks next week and hopefully they'll have a mini luggage that I can check out in person.


----------



## purse-nality

gwentan said:


> Hi purse-naity.. Yeah Chrystalla just happened to receive a powder box when I was deciding between havana and black. Perhaps that is fated to be mine.
> Hands down to powder, anytime... At the same time, I am also nervous for my first light color bag. Furthermore its a box! I spoke to docride and I am going planning to treat my box with blackrock. Heard that it will help prevent oil and water stain. The blackrock will also helps with scratches. Will let you know how it goes.



meant to be! so happy for ya! yay!!! 

yea, i've been meaning to purchase those 2 products after reading docride's thread. gonna order soon.... btw, i forgot to mention, one time, i was caught under a light rain w/ my box. little rain spots all over, i wiped it down w/ a dry cloth. after a few mins, its gone! to add, same thing happened w/ a frappucino+whipped cream accident ush:


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:


> meant to be! so happy for ya! yay!!!
> 
> yea, i've been meaning to purchase those 2 products after reading docride's thread. gonna order soon.... btw, i forgot to mention, one time, i was caught under a light rain w/ my box. little rain spots all over, i wiped it down w/ a dry cloth. after a few mins, its gone! to add, same thing happened w/ a frappucino+whipped cream accident ush:



I only purchased the Blackrock. Docride doesn't recommend obenauf for pale colors bag. 
You are sure one brave girl. 
I would never take my expensive bags out on a rainy day. Usually I just rely on my Alexander wang rocco or my beaten veneta. 
Good to know that the box isn't as delicate as I thought. I know this might sound silly, do you put your keys in a key holder?
I was reading through the forum and someone mentioned that she put her keys in a key holder to prevent any scratches in the interior.


----------



## bsufku

gwentan said:


> Hi purse-naity.. Yeah Chrystalla just happened to receive a powder box when I was deciding between havana and black. Perhaps that is fated to be mine.
> Hands down to powder, anytime... At the same time, I am also nervous for my first light color bag. Furthermore its a box! I spoke to docride and I am going planning to treat my box with blackrock. Heard that it will help prevent oil and water stain. The blackrock will also helps with scratches. Will let you know how it goes.


 
I did Blackrock + Obenauf on mine, and they work wonderfully on box leather!


----------



## gwentan

bsufku said:


> I did Blackrock + Obenauf on mine, and they work wonderfully on box leather!



What color is ya box?


----------



## bsufku

gwentan said:


> What color is ya box?


 
Electric blue. If you don't use Obenauf, is Blackrock sufficient for waterproofing? (I'm overly paranoid after reading that box leather might blister in the rain!)


----------



## gwentan

bsufku said:


> Electric blue. If you don't use Obenauf, is Blackrock sufficient for waterproofing? (I'm overly paranoid after reading that box leather might blister in the rain!)



I read from the Hermes forum that some tpf-er posted about applying several coats of black rock and it is good enough to prevent water and oil stain.
Doc ride also reaffirmed me that it is good enough for pale color bags and obenauf might be too much. Doc also recommend to apply several coats of black rock.
The trick is not to let the Blackrock sit overnight. You are work on one section first, and wipe off the excess Blackrock with a lint free cloth. After which, buff it with a new soft lint free cloth.
Since yours is a electric blue, so I assume it should be ok to use obenauf. 

I have yet received my box and the above advice was given to me by doc herself.
Will test it out when my powder is here.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hi ladies,

I would like to ask about the Vermillion Nano luggage bag.
Anyone has an idea where can i find it?


----------



## bsufku

gwentan said:


> I read from the Hermes forum that some tpf-er posted about applying several coats of black rock and it is good enough to prevent water and oil stain.
> Doc ride also reaffirmed me that it is good enough for pale color bags and obenauf might be too much. Doc also recommend to apply several coats of black rock.
> The trick is not to let the Blackrock sit overnight. You are work on one section first, and wipe off the excess Blackrock with a lint free cloth. After which, buff it with a new soft lint free cloth.
> Since yours is a electric blue, so I assume it should be ok to use obenauf.
> 
> I have yet received my box and the above advice was given to me by doc herself.
> Will test it out when my powder is here.


 
I'm still in the experimenting stages of using all these leather care products; do you know what are the downsides of letting Blackrock sit overnight? And what does Obenauf do to light colour bags?


----------



## gwentan

bsufku said:


> I'm still in the experimenting stages of using all these leather care products; do you know what are the downsides of letting Blackrock sit overnight? And what does Obenauf do to light colour bags?



I am not very sure about the downside of using obenauf on pale colors bags.
I guess maybe it might strip of the colors? Haha.
Good question, let me ask doc.


----------



## peironglow

bsufku said:
			
		

> I'm still in the experimenting stages of using all these leather care products; do you know what are the downsides of letting Blackrock sit overnight? And what does Obenauf do to light colour bags?




Just to share.. I also use Blackrock + Obenauf on my box leather.. Just be carefully not to overapply as i realise it can be sticky patches on the next day..  




I have tried another tarrago leather care balm on my both my H box leather n my recent mini luggage in palmeleto leather but in dark colors.. It actually further enhance the shine of the color n 'smoothen' the scratches that i create n make those scratches not so obvious..   so i actually prefer this than the above 2 cream.. But i not sure whether it contains 'waterproof' element.. So far, i ever caught in the rain with my bags but no further 'issues' so i guess so far, so good  That is my observation so far..






			
				gwentan said:
			
		

> I am not very sure about the downside of using obenauf on pale colors bags.
> I guess maybe it might strip of the colors? Haha.
> Good question, let me ask doc.



Gwen, congrats on your power box flap! Pls share with us once u gather more info.. I do not have any light color bag in box leather so i cant speak from experience whether my cream above will work..


----------



## bsufku

peironglow said:


> Just to share.. I also use Blackrock + Obenauf on my box leather.. Just be carefully not to overapply as i realise it can be sticky patches on the next day..



Ooh! you need to wipe it a bit with a soft cloth! After buffing, no stickiness at all!


----------



## peironglow

i did but somehow it left with sticky patches ... i will try again ... maybe i use too much? end up i stick to my tarrago balm ...



bsufku said:


> Ooh! you need to wipe it a bit with a soft cloth! After buffing, no stickiness at all!


----------



## gwentan

peironglow said:


> Just to share.. I also use Blackrock + Obenauf on my box leather.. Just be carefully not to overapply as i realise it can be sticky patches on the next day..
> 
> View attachment 1700429
> 
> 
> I have tried another tarrago leather care balm on my both my H box leather n my recent mini luggage in palmeleto leather but in dark colors.. It actually further enhance the shine of the color n 'smoothen' the scratches that i create n make those scratches not so obvious..   so i actually prefer this than the above 2 cream.. But i not sure whether it contains 'waterproof' element.. So far, i ever caught in the rain with my bags but no further 'issues' so i guess so far, so good  That is my observation so far..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen, congrats on your power box flap! Pls share with us once u gather more info.. I do not have any light color bag in box leather so i cant speak from experience whether my cream above will work..



yeah... doc recommends to use black rock sparingly. If not it cause the leather to have sticky feeling. Also, buff it out after about 3minutes.


----------



## peironglow

thanks, gwen  i will try again ... 



gwentan said:


> yeah... doc recommends to use black rock sparingly. If not it cause the leather to have sticky feeling. Also, buff it out after about 3minutes.


----------



## gwentan

At last my black rock is here and I have been enduring the temptation of carrying my box before treating it. 
So for the past two nights I have been diligently applying the black rock on my box. just in time to wear it over the weekend. 
I treat it according to doc's instruction. Applying it sparingly per on area and after a few minutes I remove the excess by wiping the treated area with a lint free cloth. In addition to that, for the final step, I used a new lint cloth to buff all areas. No stickiness and no color change.
After three coats of black rock my box is ready to rock the world.


----------



## peironglow

gwentan said:
			
		

> At last my black rock is here and I have been enduring the temptation of carrying my box before treating it.
> So for the past two nights I have been diligently applying the black rock on my box. just in time to wear it over the weekend.
> I treat it according to doc's instruction. Applying it sparingly per on area and after a few minutes I remove the excess by wiping the treated area with a lint free cloth. In addition to that, for the final step, I used a new lint cloth to buff all areas. No stickiness and no color change.
> After three coats of black rock my box is ready to rock the world.



Thanks, Gwen on your detailed steps.. Let me go try on my box leather items n pm u if i need further help  congrats on your  lovely box! U are really to 'rock' your weekend with the box!


----------



## gwentan

peironglow said:


> Thanks, Gwen on your detailed steps.. Let me go try on my box leather items n pm u if i need further help  congrats on your  lovely box! U are really to 'rock' your weekend with the box!



No problem.


----------



## am2022

Lovely box!!
What color is
This?



gwentan said:


> At last my black rock is here and I have been enduring the temptation of carrying my box before treating it.
> So for the past two nights I have been diligently applying the black rock on my box. just in time to wear it over the weekend.
> I treat it according to doc's instruction. Applying it sparingly per on area and after a few minutes I remove the excess by wiping the treated area with a lint free cloth. In addition to that, for the final step, I used a new lint cloth to buff all areas. No stickiness and no color change.
> After three coats of black rock my box is ready to rock the world.


----------



## gwentan

amacasa said:


> Lovely box!!
> What color is
> This?



It's powder.


----------



## b.obsessed

a python mini spotted at kepris[dot]com. i havent seen this colour before and it looks amazzzzzzzing! (only seen the green/brown pythons so far) 
can anyone advise on how i should care for a python? TIA!!


----------



## Sprina

Hi ladies, Im new to celine. I first fell in love with luggage, then phantom,and finally trapeze. Today I went to Celine store to try them out, luggage don't look good on me, small phantom is too big on me (tried croc stamped, so heavy!) but trapeze is just perfect! 

I tried a black small trapeze with black suede wings, I love it! But I am a little bit worry about the suede wings  I heard suede is not easy to maintain. Is it true? The SA said as long as it doesn't touch any water then it's fine, she said in fact the whole bag shouldn't touch any water. I need some opinion from you ladies!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Sprina said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, Im new to celine. I first fell in love with luggage, then phantom,and finally trapeze. Today I went to Celine store to try them out, luggage don't look good on me, small phantom is too big on me (tried croc stamped, so heavy!) but trapeze is just perfect!
> 
> I tried a black small trapeze with black suede wings, I love it! But I am a little bit worry about the suede wings  I heard suede is not easy to maintain. Is it true? The SA said as long as it doesn't touch any water then it's fine, she said in fact the whole bag shouldn't touch any water. I need some opinion from you ladies!



I think she right, if you get something on it only spot clean it with some warm water. There is a protectant you can spray on for suede.


----------



## Lvgirl71

I was out shopping this past wkend and spotted a lady carrying this Trapeze bag, it caught my attention bc the stores where I live do not have Celine yet. I usually get mine from NYC or other places. Anyways, found a photo of if, it's python but it was Gorgeous and looked Fab on her!


----------



## Bananzasmoothie

Hi girls does anyone know where I can get a Celine nano luggage in fluo pink? I am desperate to get one but can't seem to find any where I live. Im in the UK btw would be so great if I could find one at least in the eu thank you!!!


----------



## Sprina

Thanks *Lvgirl71* 

Omg that phyton is gorgeous!! I love the colour combination


----------



## chocos

Bananzasmoothie said:


> Hi girls does anyone know where I can get a Celine nano luggage in fluo pink? I am desperate to get one but can't seem to find any where I live. Im in the UK btw would be so great if I could find one at least in the eu thank you!!!



I think its sold out everywhere, best try is ebay,bonanza,deluxemall or reseller..but the price will be so high


----------



## emilyannf

Hi ladies, 
  Advice needed here. I'm traveling to Paris in 2 weeks and hoping to buy my first Celine - a classic box. Though I don't plan to wear it every day, I really want a color that I can wear during any season of the year. Right now I'm leaning towards black (which I think will be easy to locate, compared to other colors), with true red being my second choice, if it's even available.

The question is this: do you think black can be worn year round, even in Summer? My biggest concern is that I'll go for black, but it will feel too somber for several months out of the year. Do you wear your black bags year round? 

Here's the crazy thing, I don't currently own ANY black bags - I always gravitate towards dark blues and warm browns for neutrals, or all out colorful (don't have a true red yet though). So is it time to take the plunge and finally go with basic black?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and advice!


----------



## chocos

Of course yesss for black.. I wear my black bag year round,but honestly i prefer red box bag ,bcos red is a new black  u can wear it every season,every Occasion and goes with everything..


----------



## Sprina

I agreed with chocos, red is the new black


----------



## Lvgirl71

chocos said:
			
		

> I think its sold out everywhere, best try is ebay,bonanza,deluxemall or reseller..but the price will be so high



Yes sold out and No more productions, that's what the Celine stores told me!! But they are getting more red coq and Limited Citron


----------



## gwentan

emilyannf said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Advice needed here. I'm traveling to Paris in 2 weeks and hoping to buy my first Celine - a classic box. Though I don't plan to wear it every day, I really want a color that I can wear during any season of the year. Right now I'm leaning towards black (which I think will be easy to locate, compared to other colors), with true red being my second choice, if it's even available.
> 
> The question is this: do you think black can be worn year round, even in Summer? My biggest concern is that I'll go for black, but it will feel too somber for several months out of the year. Do you wear your black bags year round?
> 
> Here's the crazy thing, I don't currently own ANY black bags - I always gravitate towards dark blues and warm browns for neutrals, or all out colorful (don't have a true red yet though). So is it time to take the plunge and finally go with basic black?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts and advice!



Box is such a classy bag and you can't go wrong with any colors. Red is a color that you can wear all year round, and like what others have said it's the new black bag. 
Perhaps you can consider red for box and a black for mini?


----------



## HeathJo

I am probably the only person who had trouble with red bags!  I cannot integrate the color well into my wardrobe for some odd reason. I have a Black Box, yet I have seen the Blue, and that seems to show off the true beauty of the bag a bit more. However, for me personally, Black is easier to wear year-round.

I think it all comes down to personal preference, and what other bags you have. I do know that Celine BH has a small Red Box, which may be a good choice if you want the pop of color but do not want to spend as much if you end up not finding a red one while travelling.

While we are on the subject, someone wants to trade me a Powder Box for my Black. Which color do you guys think is better??? I haven't seen Powder IRL.


----------



## bsufku

HeathJo said:


> I am probably the only person who had trouble with red bags!  I cannot integrate the color well into my wardrobe for some odd reason. I have a Black Box, yet I have seen the Blue, and that seems to show off the true beauty of the bag a bit more. However, for me personally, Black is easier to wear year-round.
> 
> I think it all comes down to personal preference, and what other bags you have. I do know that Celine BH has a small Red Box, which may be a good choice if you want the pop of color but do not want to spend as much if you end up not finding a red one while travelling.
> 
> While we are on the subject, someone wants to trade me a Powder Box for my Black. Which color do you guys think is better??? I haven't seen Powder IRL.


 
I love the powder, I vote for that over black  And I agree with your comments on red, it doesn't work for me either!

Btw, did powder use to exist in earlier collections without the black edges, like Alessandra Ambrosio's box bag?


----------



## HeathJo

bsufku said:


> I love the powder, I vote for that over black  And I agree with your comments on red, it doesn't work for me either!
> 
> Btw, did powder use to exist in earlier collections without the black edges, like Alessandra Ambrosio's box bag?


 
So I am not the only one who cannot do red! It must be just the two of us 

The Powder Box I am looking at does NOT have black edges, it has the same color edges as the bag. I know it was purchsed last year, so perhaps it was the earlier versions if the ones now have black edges.


----------



## gwentan

HeathJo said:
			
		

> So I am not the only one who cannot do red! It must be just the two of us
> 
> The Powder Box I am looking at does NOT have black edges, it has the same color edges as the bag. I know it was purchsed last year, so perhaps it was the earlier versions if the ones now have black edges.



Interesting... I didn't take note of the edges until you mentioned it. Mines with black edges.

Since I own a powder box, I am bias and would prefer it over the black box. 
IMO, Powder color is a chic and classy color.
Unfortunately, I have yet to use her since I gotten myself a black Hermes lakis. 

So are you planning to do the swap with that seller?


----------



## bsufku

HeathJo said:


> So I am not the only one who cannot do red! It must be just the two of us
> 
> The Powder Box I am looking at does NOT have black edges, it has the same color edges as the bag. I know it was purchsed last year, so perhaps it was the earlier versions if the ones now have black edges.


 
When I was looking at Celine's colour swatches for box bags, they had a couple different shades of beige, and the one labelled powder had the black edges, so I assumed that earlier season shades-of-beige boxes were called different names.


----------



## jtan14

Has anyone been to the Celine outlet in La Vallee Village outside of Paris and is it worth the trip?


----------



## fadeout

Hi ladies - I've posted in another Celine thread but I think this might be a better place for my questions.  After saving my pennies for what seems like an eternity, I am finally going to take the plunge and get myself a Box in medium.  

I've always had my heart set on Camel but I've seen pictures of the Havana and I quite like that too as it seems to be in between the Camel and the Black, almost a true brown colour which I quite like.

My questions are:
* Thinking in the long run, is the camel more likely to have a better resale value than the havana, and
* which is the colour Anna Dello Russo is carrying here:

CLICK HERE

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate all your expert opinions considering this will be my most expensive purchase ever.


----------



## GBS10

I need advice, I was desperately searching for a Celine Mini Dune.  I put myself on two wait lists.  Then I ended up finally getting 1 but instead of one I got two.  Both sales reps were really nice and I am still searching for one more handbag.  I only need one Celine Mini Dune, what should I do?  Should I return and possibly upset one of the sales reps or try to sell it on Bonanza just to cover my fees?


----------



## GBS10

GBS10 said:


> I need advice, I was desperately searching for a Celine Mini Dune.  I put myself on two wait lists.  Then I ended up finally getting 1 but instead of one I got two.  Both sales reps were really nice and I am still searching for one more handbag.  I only need one Celine Mini Dune, what should I do?  Should I return and possibly upset one of the sales reps or try to sell it on Bonanza just to cover my fees?



Sorry in advance if this should be posted somewhere else, let me know and I will repost.  I am just starting to learn how the forum works.


----------



## Lvgirl71

GBS10 said:
			
		

> Sorry in advance if this should be posted somewhere else, let me know and I will repost.  I am just starting to learn how the forum works.



I would return they can sell it to someone else, I just recently returned my Dune at NM and the next day my SA told me someone bought it!


----------



## GBS10

Lvgirl71 said:


> I would return they can sell it to someone else, I just recently returned my Dune at NM and the next day my SA told me someone bought it!



Thank you for the advice, should I also post it in Intel on this forum?


----------



## Lvgirl71

GBS10 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the advice, should I also post it in Intel on this forum?



Yes you could, I'm sure someone may be looking for one


----------



## mutsuseno

Just need to say that the SA in Celine boutique in Mall of Emirates of Dubai is just beyond RUDE. Im just appalled that Celine would give a job to someone like her.


----------



## e.etheldreda

hi.. i wonder is it possible to get a fake bag from the official celine store? 

TIA


----------



## gwentan

e.etheldreda said:
			
		

> hi.. i wonder is it possible to get a fake bag from the official celine store?
> 
> TIA



What do you mean by that? I highly doubt Celine will sell fake bags. FYI, Celine official website does not have any estore and you can only buy in retail stores.


----------



## e.etheldreda

gwentan said:


> What do you mean by that? I highly doubt Celine will sell fake bags. FYI, Celine official website does not have any estore and you can only buy in retail stores.



I mean like.. the SA tries to sell a fake bag to you without any Celine's knowledge. 
Because I heard that there was a case like this happened to another brand


----------



## gwentan

e.etheldreda said:
			
		

> I mean like.. the SA tries to sell a fake bag to you without any Celine's knowledge.
> Because I heard that there was a case like this happened to another brand



I doubt that will happen. Never heard this happened with Celine before. Anyway the SA doesn't pocket all the money. I believe that they do have commission or sales quota but they don't benefit from selling you fakes.


----------



## Lvgirl71

gwentan said:
			
		

> I doubt that will happen. Never heard this happened with Celine before. Anyway the SA doesn't pocket all the money. I believe that they do have commission or sales quota but they don't benefit from selling you fakes.



I agree, if you purchase directly from the boutique that is Not possible! This happens sometimes from a reseller, ESP if you buy from a non authorized reseller.


----------



## poppyspell

when will the new season bags start arriving in stores? will i be able to find one in paris/vegas in mid june?


----------



## Lvgirl71

poppyspell said:
			
		

> when will the new season bags start arriving in stores? will i be able to find one in paris/vegas in mid june?



I was told mid to late June and July!


----------



## cfca22

Can someone please tell me how much the the Mini and where can I purchase one I would love to see it in person before I purchase 

TIA


----------



## lofty

Does anyone know if the box bag in powder picks up dirt easily? I've never seen it IRL, but it looks gorgeous in pictures!


----------



## linakpl

Hey ladies! Do you think Dune and Camel are too close to have both colors in the same style?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

I m in a dilemma... Should I buy this pair of Royal Blue sandals!?   I m counting on you boys & gals to comment!


----------



## cotonblanc

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I m in a dilemma... Should I buy this pair of Royal Blue sandals!?   I m counting on you boys & gals to comment!



Are those the one with a wedge? 100% yes for me! (1 vote from the boys) I need my Royal Blue fix as well. Waiting patiently for the clutch pouch to arrive in my local store. Loyalty to my store, for once.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Are those the one with a wedge? 100% yes for me! (1 vote from the boys) I need my Royal Blue fix as well. Waiting patiently for the clutch pouch to arrive in my local store. Loyalty to my store, for once.



Thanks for the vote ! 

This is how it looks from the side... I don't usually wear  heels but they are 50% off and I m totally royal blue obsessed today .... An ACNE royal blue suede jacket is calling me at the same time... 

If they are not suede... I probably would have them both at home by now.... I put both on hold till Monday ...


----------



## cotonblanc

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks for the vote !
> 
> This is how it looks from the side... I don't usually wear  heels but they are 50% off and I m totally royal blue obsessed today .... An ACNE royal blue suede jacket is calling me at the same time...
> 
> If they are not suede... I probably would have them both at home by now.... I put both on hold till Monday ...



Suede footwear/outerwear is a little iffy if your climate isn't suede-friendly. So with that in mind, I retract my vote. Keep your money for something better!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Suede footwear/outerwear is a little iffy if your climate isn't suede-friendly. So with that in mind, I retract my vote. Keep your money for something better!



For the shoes, I m not worried too much .. I have shoes in suede n so far They survive in both Canada and Hong Kong...

I m more concerned about the color transfer of the suede jacket ..regardless 70% off is indeed a steal!!!

I will go back to my local store Monday as they have the ready-to-wear on sale but I didn't have any motivation to try when their air-con was broken this afternoon ...,hope I can score some goodies!!!


----------



## Lbang

Urgent pls, help me decide which one I should get?? Have to return to the shop tomorrow before them goneeee


----------



## cfca22

Lbang said:


> Urgent pls, help me decide which one I should get?? Have to return to the shop tomorrow before them goneeee



I like 3 or 1 good luck


----------



## Lbang

cfca22 said:


> I like 3 or 1 good luck



Thank you for ur vote ...I like mini tricolor too....but it isn't too big for me, right?


----------



## Lbang

Lbang said:


> Thank you for ur vote ...I like mini tricolor too....but it isn't too big for me, right?


FYI, i'm just 152cm tall Y_Y"


----------



## imlvholic

IMHO, the Mini looks big on you on the pictures. How do you feel about it & the weight? If you feel comfortable wearing the Mini, maybe grab 1 now before they're gone. I like luggages more than trapeze.


----------



## am2022

ive never been a tricolor luggage fan..altough i love seeing it on others... love the camel smooth  then teracotta trapeze - good luck!


----------



## Lbang

imlvholic said:


> IMHO, the Mini looks big on you on the pictures. How do you feel about it & the weight? If you feel comfortable wearing the Mini, maybe grab 1 now before they're gone. I like luggages more than trapeze.



TBH, I feel a bittttt too big on me but alright with the weight, not heavy (when nothing inside yet)...would love to have a Micro size but they don't have one...

The size of trapeze is so right and strap is bonus but I dream for mini for yearsss
OMG! really difficult to decide >***<


----------



## imlvholic

Lbang said:


> TBH, I feel a bittttt too big on me but alright with the weight, not heavy (when nothing inside yet)...would love to have a Micro size but they don't have one...
> 
> The size of trapeze is so right and strap is bonus but I dream for mini for yearsss
> OMG! really difficult to decide >***<


I know how you feel, i had a Mini once & had to sell because the weight was unbearable on me plus it looks so big on me. 

If i were you, you should wait for the Micro, if that's what you really want. Sooner or later you will find it, unless you're sure you can handle the mini & get the most of what you're paYing for it. Some petite ladies here have no problems w/ there mini.


----------



## imlvholic

amacasa said:


> ive never been a tricolor luggage fan..altough i love seeing it on others... love the camel smooth  then teracotta trapeze - good luck!



Me too, i prefer the solid colors on luggages, phantoms more, but not so into trapeze.


----------



## purse-nality

Lbang said:


> Urgent pls, help me decide which one I should get?? Have to return to the shop tomorrow before them goneeee



I'm the same height as you (sz 4), prefer Mini's. Tricolors are more special to me. The terracotta Trap though, really looks gorgy w/ your outfit here!


----------



## Damier Dork

Lbang said:


> TBH, I feel a bittttt too big on me but alright with the weight, not heavy (when nothing inside yet)...would love to have a Micro size but they don't have one...
> 
> The size of trapeze is so right and strap is bonus but I dream for mini for yearsss
> OMG! really difficult to decide >***<



IMO....I would wait for a Micro to come available, but if you want one of the three the solid Mini is a safe place to start.


----------



## sammix3

Lbang said:


> Urgent pls, help me decide which one I should get?? Have to return to the shop tomorrow before them goneeee



Mini!  I'm 4"11.5 and I love love love the mini!  The micro is a weird size for me.  I've posted modeling pics before but it's been a while if you want to see it for reference.


----------



## bsufku

Lbang said:


> Urgent pls, help me decide which one I should get?? Have to return to the shop tomorrow before them goneeee


 
the mini actaully looks really big on you, but might just be the angle! the terracotta trapeze goes raelly well with your outfit and looks beautiful here


----------



## amd_tan

Just wondering if anyone has seen the Royal Blue Python finish in person? Is it exactly the same shade as royal blue or brighter? Or just like how it looks like in this pic provided by Jeffreys NY? TIA xo


----------



## hb925

Hi all, 
I'm not entirely positive if I can post this here, but if I can't, please disregard/remove. Does anybody know of places to sell a Celine bag other than Bonanza or eBay? I'm trying to sell my Micro. TIA!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

cj0617 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm not entirely positive if I can post this here, but if I can't, please disregard/remove. Does anybody know of places to sell a Celine bag other than Bonanza or eBay? I'm trying to sell my Micro. TIA!!


 
Would you consider consigning with ****** or Real Deal Collection. Those would be places that I normally check for pre owned bags.


----------



## piabee822

dozzaroo said:


> Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum
> 
> I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)
> 
> I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:
> 
> 1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
> 2.Denim mini (from a/w)
> 3.Grainy camel mini
> 4.Cobalt mini
> 5.Tri-color nano
> 6.Burgundy nano
> 7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
> 8.Python tri-pochette
> 9.Red cabas
> 10. Black on black fur cabas
> 11. Black on white fur cabas
> 12.Burgundy cabas with clasp
> 
> And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have


i wish i had your wallet so i can buy them all!LOL


----------



## piabee822

Lbang said:


> Urgent pls, help me decide which one I should get?? Have to return to the shop tomorrow before them goneeee


i liked 3. Goodluck!


----------



## hb925

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Would you consider consigning with ****** or Real Deal Collection. Those would be places that I normally check for pre owned bags.



Yes, but even then the price they offer is way below what I was looking for.


----------



## 161cm

Hello! 

I'm new to TPF, and I have an internship this summer. So I was thinking I could buy my first designer bag in August! But I'm having a hard time deciding which bag to choose.

1. Balenciaga City in Black
2. Alexander Wang Rocco with Brass hardware
3. Celine black zipper cabas


(I've already posted the same reply in the balenciaga and aw threads )

Thank you!


----------



## linakpl

.


----------



## cheryl_c

Hi there!

I have a micro in black. Should I get a nano in tri colour?


----------



## piabee822

Lbang said:


> Urgent pls, help me decide which one I should get?? Have to return to the shop tomorrow before them goneeee


I have this camel mini and i think it is wise to start a celine collection with the solid colors. either way, they're both fab!


----------



## NeonLights

Does anyone own a box in poppy? i've only seen stock photos and was hoping to see some real life ones... 

I've already pre-ordered the royal blue and i think poppy would be a great alternative - even though i was keen on a red one initially..

TIA..


----------



## Magda5

I'm not sure if there is another thread, but I'd really like to purchase a tri-colored trapeze and would like to know the color combos... does anyone know where I could get this info? also, are they still available anywhere??!


----------



## Magda5

161cm said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to TPF, and I have an internship this summer. So I was thinking I could buy my first designer bag in August! But I'm having a hard time deciding which bag to choose.
> 
> 1. Balenciaga City in Black
> 2. Alexander Wang Rocco with Brass hardware
> 3. Celine black zipper cabas
> 
> 
> (I've already posted the same reply in the balenciaga and aw threads )
> 
> Thank you!




If I were you I'd choose the cabas... The Wang rocco can get pretty heavy and is inconveniently sized to add any papers you'd need for your internship.  The city is decently sized and would be a versatile choice, but I'd say the Celine cabas is trending stronger right now.  Plus, its a super convenient size for carrying anything you might need for your internship.  Its been shown tough to find though, so good luck!


----------



## xDaisy

Hi there! Anyone know if is possible to be in the waiting list or reserve the bags if i call up the store in paris?


----------



## NikitaC

:help:Hi, everyone!

Interested in this past season mini, but dun know which season it belongs to, I need a hand, plz ! 
btw, not sure whether velvet or flannel inside.


----------



## GinnyZ

Hi NikitaC,

This looks like a spring summer 2011 collection. Fall winter 2011 had the fluorescent orange. and i don't think it's velvet or flannel inside. It's usually suede but i believe they used this lining with the earlier versions (before FW11) that come without the base feet. Hope this helps!


----------



## cotonblanc

GinnyZ said:


> Hi NikitaC,
> 
> This looks like a spring summer 2011 collection. Fall winter 2011 had the fluorescent orange. and i don't think it's velvet or flannel inside. It's usually suede but i believe they used this lining with the earlier versions (before FW11) that come without the base feet. Hope this helps!



Not very sure of the colour code but the tag looks like it is from the "improved" model for Fall 2011 with alcantara/microfibre lining. I don't recall the inside of Spring 2011 luggages looking like that.


----------



## GinnyZ

cotonblanc said:


> Not very sure of the colour code but the tag looks like it is from the "improved" model for Fall 2011 with alcantara/microfibre lining. I don't recall the inside of Spring 2011 luggages looking like that.



Actually you're right. It doesn't look like suede lining at all. more a faux suede. I actually haven't seen the ones with alcantara lining - they used these to make the bags lighter i think.


----------



## cotonblanc

GinnyZ said:


> Actually you're right. It doesn't look like suede lining at all. more a faux suede. I actually haven't seen the ones with alcantara lining - they used these to make the bags lighter i think.



In all honesty, I'd get it authenticated.


----------



## GBS10

Hi Fellow Celine Fans

I need some advice I do wedding consulting and purchasing.  I purchased a Royal Blue Celine Handbag for one of my client's and they decided not to go with it.  Usually not a problem but Jeffrey's New York the location I purchased from does not return items.  I am just selling it for the cost I paid as I purchased it for.  I am not looking to make a profit.  Do you think the best way is Bonanza?  Or should I post it on ebay.  I already had it authenticated using the forum.

Thanks for any help or advice you can give.


----------



## Elliespurse

GBS10 said:


> Hi Fellow Celine Fans
> 
> I need some advice I do wedding consulting and purchasing.  I purchased a Royal Blue Celine Handbag for one of my client's and they decided not to go with it.  Usually not a problem but Jeffrey's New York the location I purchased from does not return items.  I am just selling it for the cost I paid as I purchased it for.  I am not looking to make a profit.  Do you think the best way is Bonanza?  Or should I post it on ebay.  I already had it authenticated using the forum.
> 
> Thanks for any help or advice you can give.



Hi, this is just a reminder about the tPF rules for anyone viewing this thread:

Public selling/buying/trading is not permitted, soliciting your items for sale or desire to buy via Private Messages is also prohibited.

Thanks!


----------



## tammytan1122

Hi all, wonder of you can help. I just got a Celine phantom in python and I noticed that the dust bag is slightly different from my stamped croc phantom. The Celine words are slightly smaller and the material is slightly yellow and not white. Shd I b concerned


----------



## ddgladiva

myu3160 said:


> They need to open one in Los Angeles...



I totally agree ! I don't understand why we don't have one.  Rodeo Dr or somewhere, hello ...


----------



## t_lo

ddgladiva said:


> I totally agree ! I don't understand why we don't have one.  Rodeo Dr or somewhere, hello ...



there's one coming!  check out this thread:

Céline coming to Rodeo Dr!


----------



## ddgladiva

t_lo said:


> there's one coming!  check out this thread:
> 
> Céline coming to Rodeo Dr!



Thanks for letting me know.  Going to Rodeo Dr today.  I'll check on the progress


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hello Gals!

You all have very beautiful Celine Bags. I m keen on getting one which is the mini luggage. But I love pop colours like pink, red or orange. Anyone know if these colors are still available in europe? Not keen to have a tri color for my first mini.


----------



## scoreee

We need Celine here in Los Angeles!


----------



## jamberry

Really think there should be a Celine store in VANCOUVER as well.


----------



## SMARN

HELLO EVERYONE .

we all know that the celine luggage is the it bag ... and its a die for 
well i found one on ebay which is pre owned and it does not have the studs that are on the base of the bag .. i always see four square studs equally distributed! PLZ AUTHNECATE IT FOR MEEEEE !!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=221117397452


----------



## Seedlessplum

My friend in europe told me she cant find any celine mini tote :cry:


----------



## b.obsessed

There's a mini in Lune on Kepris today!


----------



## sara09

Seedlessplum said:


> My friend in europe told me she cant find any celine mini tote :cry:



It seems that all the stores are pretty empty because of the Celine factory having been closed for August. I guess new stock will arrive soon (hopefully!)


----------



## Love Purple

Hi every one,

I am very new to Celine bag, I just got an introduction by friend of my. Now I would like to have it in my collection. Please give me a advise for the first luggage mini size, which color should I buy? classic black, beige or taupe?

Thank you


----------



## foxyqt

Hi All! I can't remember if I've asked this before, but does the micro luggage come in python? I love Kourtney Kardashian's black python mini and would love to find one in the micro size.. any idea?


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

sara09 said:


> It seems that all the stores are pretty empty because of the Celine factory having been closed for August. I guess new stock will arrive soon (hopefully!)



I dont know how true all of this is.  I was in Paris and I went to Bon Marche and Printemps and they told me they were completely sold out of Phantom, Luggage, and Trapeze.  

I went to the Celine store and am woman was in front of me.  Grabbed the luggage from display and said "I want this"  and Sales associate literally said almost in front of me "sorry, we don't have any left...that is a display not for sale".  I watched her ask if she could buy display and he said "no".

Well a few minutes later I asked him if I could try on this same bag...after a few minutes I asked him if he had it in any other colors...and he listed off about 4 colors and I walked out with a Luggage Mini in camel.  

I dont know if Bon marche and printemps were telling the truth...it seems like stock is limited, but I dont know if they are trying to create more and more of a demand by making it less available....but thought my experience was very strange...although I walked away quite happy!


----------



## b.obsessed

Hi Ladies I bought an item from Bergdof goodman but I didn't find the Celine tag inside with the exact model number... Any idea if there is an internal tag like a Balenciaga does on an internal tag? Thanks much in advance


----------



## gwentan

b.obsessed said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies I bought an item from Bergdof goodman but I didn't find the Celine tag inside with the exact model number... Any idea if there is an internal tag like a Balenciaga does on an internal tag? Thanks much in advance



I purchased a couple of Celine from BG and some of them did not come with the tag indicating the color. There is only the Celine care booklet and your bag should come with a price tag.


----------



## Aluxe

Gosh, just saw a lady with a tan (sorry don't know the proper name, maybe souris?) trapeze at my supermarket and it was divine. I had to pay her a compliment. Though in my tired state, I initially called it a phantom, but corrected myself. lol!

Fab bag!


----------



## sara09

Yay, I finally managed to get a Trio in bordeaux!   Kareen @ Cannes boutique is just amazing!


----------



## lofty

foxyqt said:
			
		

> Hi All! I can't remember if I've asked this before, but does the micro luggage come in python? I love Kourtney Kardashian's black python mini and would love to find one in the micro size.. any idea?



Yes micros come in python too, but they are not easy to find. The micro size is already rare to come by, more so for python!


----------



## Sophia

hey guys, i really want to buy a bag that can comfortably fit my macbook (13") and some light books. which bag would you suggest? thanks!


----------



## foxyqt

Thanks, *lofty*! You are right, micros are so hard to find! I should start hunting for it


----------



## Halothane

I got my second royal blue luggage mini today&#65306;&#65289;


----------



## Aluxe

Halothane said:


> I got my second royal blue luggage mini today&#65306;&#65289;



Congrats!!!


----------



## emirange

Hi! Just wanted to ask if the front zip on the Nano can be opened? Because I see some people could, but I can't open mine! 

Sorry if it's the wrong place to ask.. I'm new here


----------



## bsufku

emirange said:


> Hi! Just wanted to ask if the front zip on the Nano can be opened? Because I see some people could, but I can't open mine!
> 
> Sorry if it's the wrong place to ask.. I'm new here


 
Mine definitely can be opened..


----------



## ddgladiva

CCmoiselleCC said:
			
		

> I dont know how true all of this is.  I was in Paris and I went to Bon Marche and Printemps and they told me they were completely sold out of Phantom, Luggage, and Trapeze.
> 
> I went to the Celine store and am woman was in front of me.  Grabbed the luggage from display and said "I want this"  and Sales associate literally said almost in front of me "sorry, we don't have any left...that is a display not for sale".  I watched her ask if she could buy display and he said "no".
> 
> Well a few minutes later I asked him if I could try on this same bag...after a few minutes I asked him if he had it in any other colors...and he listed off about 4 colors and I walked out with a Luggage Mini in camel.
> 
> I dont know if Bon marche and printemps were telling the truth...it seems like stock is limited, but I dont know if they are trying to create more and more of a demand by making it less available....but thought my experience was very strange...although I walked away quite happy!



I bought a Mini Luggage over the phone from Nieman Marcus in Beverly Hills. Went to the store to pick it up, they had quite a few on display & a guy asked if he could buy one.  They told him that he couldn't buy them, they were for display only...


----------



## Chlara

the Celine store at NAC Singapore has just re-stocked.. 
walked past it after hours and alas; rows upon rows of bags on the floor in their dustbags waiting to be bought..


----------



## mikogurl

I have question... my friend is selling her celine phantom for 1,000 dollars. do you think that's a good deal already? I really love the color, royal blue... I can't find this color anywhere... but the problem is the strap..


----------



## zapster18

mikogurl said:


> I have question... my friend is selling her celine phantom for 1,000 dollars. do you think that's a good deal already? I really love the color, royal blue... I can't find this color anywhere... but the problem is the strap..



I think it's too-good-to-be-true!


----------



## lilneko69

CCmoiselleCC said:


> I dont know how true all of this is.  I was in Paris and I went to Bon Marche and Printemps and they told me they were completely sold out of Phantom, Luggage, and Trapeze.
> 
> I went to the Celine store and am woman was in front of me.  Grabbed the luggage from display and said "I want this"  and Sales associate literally said almost in front of me "sorry, we don't have any left...that is a display not for sale".  I watched her ask if she could buy display and he said "no".
> 
> Well a few minutes later I asked him if I could try on this same bag...after a few minutes I asked him if he had it in any other colors...and he listed off about 4 colors and I walked out with a Luggage Mini in camel.
> 
> I dont know if Bon marche and printemps were telling the truth...it seems like stock is limited, but I dont know if they are trying to create more and more of a demand by making it less available....but thought my experience was very strange...although I walked away quite happy!



That is strange, but maybe he just didn't want to sell to a rude lady.  Congrats on your purchase though! Which one did you get?

When I was there, Celine just opened a "store within a store" at Bon Marche on 9/18. Both a woman at the central information desk and the Celine SA confirmed they just opened. Maybe they were stocking up on inventory for the new store opening.


----------



## JL988

hello, do all Celine bags come with the small inside leather tag that has a serial number?


----------



## gwentan

JL988 said:
			
		

> hello, do all Celine bags come with the small inside leather tag that has a serial number?



Yes. But from what I understand some of the earliest bag has no serial no tag.


----------



## gwentan

mikogurl said:
			
		

> I have question... my friend is selling her celine phantom for 1,000 dollars. do you think that's a good deal already? I really love the color, royal blue... I can't find this color anywhere... but the problem is the strap..



Please get it authenticated and we do not discuss the price within the forum.


----------



## Luxx

I bought my first Celine today - a Trapeze I got right here in Paris  and I am absolutely impressed with quality. I waited a long time to take the plunge - perhaps because I knew that I would be instantly addicted, but I am so glad I did. The bag is so well crafted, I don't think I've been this impressed with a bag in a long time.


----------



## Hdream

Hi everyone, I need help what color bag is Kortney Kardashian been seen carry lately? Is it dune?


----------



## yakusoku.af

does anyone know if you can order a shoulder strap?  i have a large trapeze in vermillion and wanted to get the shoulder strap that the small trapeze comes with.  
TIA!


----------



## marthie

Hello! Does anyone of you know if they have Celine Mini Luggage in black somewhere in London? I will be traveling from Norway to buy it, but will not order my trip until I'm sure they have it. 

Thank you!


----------



## bsufku

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone, I need help what color bag is Kortney Kardashian been seen carry lately? Is it dune?



yeap, it's the dune mini luggage


----------



## Hdream

bsufku said:
			
		

> yeap, it's the dune mini luggage



Thank you and I got one this week! Really a beautiful color!


----------



## Lili Sydney

Hi all, hope this is the right forum...i'm desperately seeking a Trapeze in camel.  It was a summer colour in Europe and the US this year. 

I was in the Milan Celine store in Sept and there was 1 left on display, it had seen better days.  I went to other boutiques in northern italy that sold Celine, but no Trapeze in camel.

My husband is in Las Vegas and hope someone can tell me if they've seen, know of, can direct me to store that sells Celine there.  Really hoping to track down that camel colour.

I live in Australia...


----------



## KariW

Lili Sydney said:


> Hi all, hope this is the right forum...i'm desperately seeking a Trapeze in camel.  It was a summer colour in Europe and the US this year.
> 
> I was in the Milan Celine store in Sept and there was 1 left on display, it had seen better days.  I went to other boutiques in northern italy that sold Celine, but no Trapeze in camel.
> 
> My husband is in Las Vegas and hope someone can tell me if they've seen, know of, can direct me to store that sells Celine there.  Really hoping to track down that camel colour.
> 
> I live in Australia...



You could try Neimans and Barneys in Vegas.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Lili Sydney said:


> Hi all, hope this is the right forum...i'm desperately seeking a Trapeze in camel.  It was a summer colour in Europe and the US this year.
> 
> I was in the Milan Celine store in Sept and there was 1 left on display, it had seen better days.  I went to other boutiques in northern italy that sold Celine, but no Trapeze in camel.
> 
> My husband is in Las Vegas and hope someone can tell me if they've seen, know of, can direct me to store that sells Celine there.  Really hoping to track down that camel colour.
> 
> I live in Australia...


Hi. I saw one in a store in scarsdale, ny called pamela robbins. Perhaps they can email a photo and ship it to your husband in vegas. My family used to live jn sydney so i know how hard it is to get bags.


----------



## karis1812

hi all, would like to ask whether trapeze croco embossed black come in the all leather version (includes the wings) ? as far as i know they only come in smooth leather flap and suede wings. TIA


----------



## fandmcarebear

karis1812 said:
			
		

> hi all, would like to ask whether trapeze croco embossed black come in the all leather version (includes the wings) ? as far as i know they only come in smooth leather flap and suede wings. TIA



Yes it did last year, fall 2011


----------



## glamchloe

Hdream said:


> Hi everyone, I need help what color bag is Kortney Kardashian been seen carry lately? Is it dune?


yes that was dune. ~~


----------



## karis1812

thanks fandmcarebear


----------



## seltzer92

what colors did the celine box in ostrich come in?


----------



## cotonblanc

I was trying on the Large Phantom Luggage in Royal Blue Felt and I actually muttered COOKIE MONSTER under my breath. Gosh. It's so big and blue with black "eyes" and "features". The SA laughed, of course.


----------



## Ange-

Hi does anyone have info on the celine wallets like in Atlvtgrly's reveal? http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/my-2nd-celine-792278.html

Are these from the latest season? Does anyone know the name/style code and colours available. If I can't find one of these in Australia, I'd like to try to order from overseas. I must have one!


----------



## Nolia

Hi there!  I am fairly new to the Celine forum and had a questions about price. 
Is the Lipstick Red Mini discontinued or still available in stores?  I understand it retailed for 1250 Euros, is that an accurate pricepoint still?  Or has it inflated?  Is it hard to find Lipstick Red Minis? Is it worth $2000 USD?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nappytoots

I want The Celine Mini Luggage that Nicole Richie has.. the black pebbled (or textured? kinda like the A. Wang leathers) one with the white handles.. i am seriously drooling over that.. is it still available?


----------



## t00thfairy

Hello! I hope someone would reply this but I'm having the biggest dilemma on which bag to get for my birthday. On my mind are:

1) celine micro luggage in dune
2) celine nano in lune 
3) YSL muse 
4) proenza schouler PS1 

The only thing about the celine luggages is that they don't have a shoulder strap.. Is it uncomfortable carrying them around? Any suggestion would be helpful! Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Bagzhunter

Get the micro or the nano depending on your lifestyle. Micro is great for work and nano is a fab transitional style.


----------



## snowmanxl

Hello! I was wondering if there is a buy and sell thread in this forum to purchase from other users? Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

snowmanxl said:


> Hello! I was wondering if there is a buy and sell thread in this forum to purchase from other users? Thanks!





nope. not allowed on tpf


----------



## snowmanxl

Thanks for the info aegis!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Hey I own a red python trapeze recently but  over time I noticed that it turned black-ish from the back! I don't know if its the constant wearing of dark pants but I was shocked and was sad!
does anyone know how to remove the color of of the bag without damming the bag? thankyou


----------



## royalfashion

if you could have any celine bag which one would it be? and whch one would you destroy in order to get it?


----------



## Nolia

Hi everyone!  I've been toying with the idea of getting my first Celine however I think I need some input.  I am very petite (think Kourtney Kardashian sized).  Do you think that the Luggage Mini will be too large on me?  I'm leaning towards a Micro, but everywhere I look it seems Micros are harder to come by and sometimes even pricier than the minis.

I also have an opportunity to get a Trapeze... do you think that will be better for my small frame?


----------



## prettymonkey26

Nolia said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I've been toying with the idea of getting my first Celine however I think I need some input.  I am very petite (think Kourtney Kardashian sized).  Do you think that the Luggage Mini will be too large on me?  I'm leaning towards a Micro, but everywhere I look it seems Micros are harder to come by and sometimes even pricier than the minis.
> 
> I also have an opportunity to get a Trapeze... do you think that will be better for my small frame?



i am 4'11 and petite as well. i tried on the trapeze and it looked like the bag was wearing me, not thr other way around  
it is too big for petite ladies in my opinion. 
hold out for the micro. it is will look better, proportion-wise. goodluck!


----------



## prettymonkey26

Viva La Fashion said:
			
		

> Hey I own a red python trapeze recently but  over time I noticed that it turned black-ish from the back! I don't know if its the constant wearing of dark pants but I was shocked and was sad!
> does anyone know how to remove the color of of the bag without damming the bag? thankyou



luvinmybags.com


----------



## lollie_830

I say go for the micro. The nano is cute as well but I say get that next if you end up loving the micro and you can even get a more fun color like red or go classic black. I was never a fan of the YSL muse bag.


----------



## lollie_830

I'm petite as well (5'2") and I just thought both the mini and micro were too heavy even when the bag is empty and it can only be hand carried. I opted for the trapeze since it's light weight and you can either hand carry or wear over your shoulder.


----------



## lollie_830

Nolia said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been toying with the idea of getting my first Celine however I think I need some input.  I am very petite (think Kourtney Kardashian sized).  Do you think that the Luggage Mini will be too large on me?  I'm leaning towards a Micro, but everywhere I look it seems Micros are harder to come by and sometimes even pricier than the minis.
> 
> I also have an opportunity to get a Trapeze... do you think that will be better for my small frame?


I'm petite as well (5'2") and I just thought both the mini and micro were too heavy even when the bag is empty and it can only be hand carried. I opted for the trapeze since it's light weight and you can either hand carry or wear over your shoulder.


----------



## lollie_830

t00thfairy said:


> Hello! I hope someone would reply this but I'm having the biggest dilemma on which bag to get for my birthday. On my mind are:
> 
> 1) celine micro luggage in dune
> 2) celine nano in lune
> 3) YSL muse
> 4) proenza schouler PS1
> 
> The only thing about the celine luggages is that they don't have a shoulder strap.. Is it uncomfortable carrying them around? Any suggestion would be helpful! Thanks so much in advance!!


I say go for the micro. The nano is cute as well but I say get that next if you end up loving the micro and you can even get a more fun color like red or go classic black. I was never a fan of the YSL muse bag.


----------



## danielle5891

Hi girls,

I'm struggling with a dilemma. I'm already thinkng about a great summer bag eventhough we're still in winter  I already have a shoulder luggage, mini and nano. I'm debating between a second nano in a fun summer color or a micro. I was leaning towards a micro because it would hold more than a nano. Now my dilemma, I'm going to be travelling a lot this summer and I don't want a bag I can only hand carry. Does anyone know what the handle drop of the micro is and whether you can fit it on your shoulder? I can fit my mini over my shoulder but it's kinda uncomfortable. Any micro owners with some insight? Thanks girls!


----------



## Nolia

N00b question: Why are micros more expensive than minis? Are they harder to find? I'm basing this off Ebay btw. Did they retail for less and just resell for more?


----------



## Mellee

Does anyone know if/when the Celine store in Beverly Hills is opening?


----------



## cpham

Hi ladies! 

HELP! I'm a new Celine lover! But have never even seen the bag in person yet! I live in Ontario and it is so hard to get your hands on them. Holt Renfrew never calls back when they put you on their waiting list.... so I'm ordering mine through the states.

They had two colors but I'm not sure which one I love more. One is a solid color and the other is a tri color.

What are your thoughts? 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/celine2z.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/celine3.jpg/


----------



## lollie_830

cpham said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> HELP! I'm a new Celine lover! But have never even seen the bag in person yet! I live in Ontario and it is so hard to get your hands on them. Holt Renfrew never calls back when they put you on their waiting list.... so I'm ordering mine through the states.
> 
> They had two colors but I'm not sure which one I love more. One is a solid color and the other is a tri color.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/celine2z.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/celine3.jpg/


They're both nice...I like the tri color combo but would the white get dirty easily?


----------



## mikomiko

hi all,

does anyone know the color for bag no. 1 and 2? thx


----------



## lilac28

Anyone watch Real Housewives of Vancouver last nite? I could've sworn one of the women was carrying a Celine mini in red or vermillon! They only showed the top part of the bag.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hey guys! Just wanted to know how much a Celine cabas costs. The Celine zipper cabas too!! Please and thank you!


----------



## luxebordeaux

Hi! I'm looking to getting myself my first Celine this weekend and I am deciding between Souris and Camel. I like the Souris but since I am buying it online, I am unable to see the color accurately. Googled for pics but it looks so different under different lighting. Anyone has an accurate picture of the Souris mini?

Thanks!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Newbies questions: is there a place to buy Celine online (other then ebay). I live in NYC and it seems that Barneys and Bergdorf have very limited inventory


----------



## tsu

luxebordeaux said:


> Hi! I'm looking to getting myself my first Celine this weekend and I am deciding between Souris and Camel. I like the Souris but since I am buying it online, I am unable to see the color accurately. Googled for pics but it looks so different under different lighting. Anyone has an accurate picture of the Souris mini?
> 
> Thanks!!



souris is almost similar like eutope hermes with white stitching


----------



## tsu

t00thfairy said:


> Hello! I hope someone would reply this but I'm having the biggest dilemma on which bag to get for my birthday. On my mind are:
> 
> 1) celine micro luggage in dune
> 2) celine nano in lune
> 3) YSL muse
> 4) proenza schouler PS1
> 
> The only thing about the celine luggages is that they don't have a shoulder strap.. Is it uncomfortable carrying them around? Any suggestion would be helpful! Thanks so much in advance!!



I vote for dune rather than lune,
dune is very warm neutral colors easily matching, with your outfit
it is lighter than souris ( similar as eutope in hermes with white stitching)
lune is more lighter than lune, and as lune is very bright color and it is used with shoulder strap  be careful with the colour transfer

for ysl muse i have no opinion

ps1, you might choose the med or large,both with strap
u can choose for thie candy collection now 

happy hunting


----------



## tsu

Nolia said:


> N00b question: Why are micros more expensive than minis? Are they harder to find? I'm basing this off Ebay btw. Did they retail for less and just resell for more?




hi,
actually the micro is cheaper than mini
for example
mini monocolor 2700, micro monocolor 2500
in us
also the tricolor
as i know the micro is more rare and hard to get
that's why aybe the price becoming higher


----------



## shore79

Hello,

I'm new to PF, and i'm so jealous of everyone who were able to find their Celines . I've been looking for one for months now, a used one, of course, and I either couldn't find one or when I did found one online the price was too high for something that I wasn't sure was authentic. I've been to malleries and ann fab find, however the have not had anything that I was looking for. Can anyone recommend and/or assist me, please? How did you purchase your celine? I'm looking to purchasing a celine micro in black or in tri-color i haven't decided yet, but probably black since it goes with anything and everything.

Thank you!


----------



## Nolia

I've posted this in the SA thread and still waiting a response.  Thought I'd try my luck here.
Does anyone have the email contact for Jeannie in Miami and/or Laura in Manhattan?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## luxebordeaux

I'm having a hard time deciding between smooth black mini or drummed vermillion mini!! Which would you choose?


----------



## gummyb34r5

So I've been going back and forth with the idea of getting a luggage. I absolutely love the style and would love a bicolor, tricolor or even a nice solid color. BUT I really don't like the way the luggage looks when it's slouches and loses its shape.  so my question is will the micro size hold its shape better? Oh and I also won't be using this bag very often, maybe once a week, and I don't carry a lot in my bags neither. Any opinion and advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Nermski

Hello, i'm looking for a photo I seen on here yesterday but can't find it all now! It was a user posting an instagram style photo of her Celine, pretty sure it was a Trapeze, and she had on bangles and bracelets? Sure one of the bangles was a Hermes. Ring any bells?  Just wanting it for inspiration on colours


----------



## bbvt

Hi, sorry for the noob question but does Celine make a tricolour luggage with white in the middle front panel, black, and suede royal blue flaps? I just imagine that this bag would be beautiful if it existed but I don't know if it does.


----------



## belle0727

Hi everyone,

I am getting a medium box but can't decide on the color - powder or camel. I wear a lot of blue/grey/black. Thoughts?  Does powder age well? Thanks!


----------



## seltzer92

*did the celine box come in a croc stamped version? *


----------



## fandmcarebear

gummyb34r5 said:


> So I've been going back and forth with the idea of getting a luggage. I absolutely love the style and would love a bicolor, tricolor or even a nice solid color. BUT I really don't like the way the luggage looks when it's slouches and loses its shape.  so my question is will the micro size hold its shape better? Oh and I also won't be using this bag very often, maybe once a week, and I don't carry a lot in my bags neither. Any opinion and advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


 

Congrats on club joining!  Yes!  My micros seem to hold their shape very very well!  I have been using the same one (drummed jungle) for 6 months and no slouch in site.  It also holds much more than it looks.  Good luck!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Hello girls!  Just ordered a micro in the new orage color.  Can anyone confirm....is it more blue gray then blue?


----------



## Bagzhunter

Orage is more like a bluish green depending on the lighting but with more emphasis on the blue.


----------



## lofty

fandmcarebear said:


> Hello girls!  Just ordered a micro in the new orage color.  Can anyone confirm....is it more blue gray then blue?


 
Wow orage in micro! Lucky you! I feel that it's more blue than blue gray.


----------



## mich_

After searching the world, literally called every store on their website & then some, got my hands on my Céline micro in coquelicot! First wanted it in black but I unexplicably woke up one day deciding to change my search! I can't stop smiling!!! I went back and forth countless times between micro and mini but I'm 5'2 and decided micro was better for my intended every day use. First one & hopefully not my last. Posted on the intel forum what I saw in stock at Céline Miami for those still searching!


----------



## dinabobina

belle0727 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am getting a medium box but can't decide on the color - powder or camel. I wear a lot of blue/grey/black. Thoughts?  Does powder age well? Thanks!


Definitely camel! I feel powder is much more delicate and too washed out!


----------



## skippinggirl

does anyone know how much the petrol slip on sneakers are? are they cheaper than the pony hair ones? thanks!


----------



## authenticate

Hi ladies! I'd like to ask a maybe silly questions. Does anybody knows that a Celine Mini Red Vermillion comes with gold hardware instead of the silver one? My friend want to sell Mini Red Coquelicot (Gold hardware) and insist that her bag is the vermillion ones! As you know, Celine Mini Red Vermillion only comes with silver hardware right?? TIA!


----------



## fufu

To all Celine lovers, I'm happy to share I just bought a micro fresh from the Celine Boutique. Woo hoo, I'm over the moon. I debated for a long time before deciding to take the plunge because I was eyeing a navy trapeze tote. The boutique had the black and beige micro just last week and both are gone already. I'm lucky to get this micro.

Shall do a reveal tonight if possible. My first Celine


----------



## bagfanaticqueen

I recently got a mini luggage in the colour vermillion. However the logo is silver instead of gold. Should it be silver instead? Just wondering...


----------



## pearlsandlace

bbvt said:


> Hi, sorry for the noob question but does Celine make a tricolour luggage with white in the middle front panel, black, and suede royal blue flaps? I just imagine that this bag would be beautiful if it existed but I don't know if it does.



I don't know for sure either, but I just got a nano luggage (idk if that's the size you're thinking of) that is similar to what you described, but with beige in the middle front panel, black, and suede royal blue flaps. It's not white, but beige is pretty close too? I've posted a picture of it on my reveal thread here if it helps: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/double-reveal-811080.html


----------



## authenticate

bagfanaticqueen said:


> I recently got a mini luggage in the colour vermillion. However the logo is silver instead of gold. Should it be silver instead? Just wondering...



hi! my bff also just got her mini luggage in vermillion. and the hardware is silver! mine, the red coquelicot one has a gold hardware  anyway, congratulation for your new baby! she will makes you happy a lot


----------



## roomism

I'm thinking to purchase another celine luggage phantom, but still can't decide.  calfskin red, pony calfskin brown, Croc black or Croc ...


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

dozzaroo said:


> Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum
> 
> I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)
> 
> I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:
> 
> 1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
> 2.Denim mini (from a/w)
> 3.Grainy camel mini
> 4.Cobalt mini
> 5.Tri-color nano
> 6.Burgundy nano
> 7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
> 8.Python tri-pochette
> 9.Red cabas
> 10. Black on black fur cabas
> 11. Black on white fur cabas
> 12.Burgundy cabas with clasp
> 
> And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have


Have you been following the Mulberry Willow?  I see that it is now available in the UK and looks similar to the Celine luggage tote.  The removable clutch and additional shoulder strap have my interest.


----------



## Nolia

Can someone give me a comparison of the weight of a micro luggage vs the birkin 30? Which is heavier?


----------



## LV1382

Alisa said:


> I finally got my bag!!!
> 
> Oh the emotions that I went through with just a handbag, I'm sure you can all relate. It sort of went like this:
> 1. Frustration - couldn't find my preferred colour, kept calling around stores nationwide
> 2. Cross eyed - from reading numerous forum posts, websites & articles
> 3. Exhilaration - discovering a bag is available
> 4. Disappointment - finding out the bag is sold out
> 5. Hesitation - found a beige colour that's not my first choice, should I settle...?
> 6. Excitement - got a private message from handbag angel that my colour is available in another department store
> 7. Extreme happiness - winning!  Nordies had my bag, next day shipping free of charge
> 8. Anxious - waiting for UPS, it was worse than the night before X'mas
> 9. Frustration - yes we've gone full circles with emotions here, bag didn't arrive on the date promised
> 10. Horrified - box was squashed!  Is my bag damaged??? (see picture)
> 11. Joy joy joy!!!  The colour is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Shock & Horror!
> View attachment 1501261
> 
> 
> Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!
> View attachment 1501263


Love the color &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## LV1382

fufu said:


> To all Celine lovers, I'm happy to share I just bought a micro fresh from the Celine Boutique. Woo hoo, I'm over the moon. I debated for a long time before deciding to take the plunge because I was eyeing a navy trapeze tote. The boutique had the black and beige micro just last week and both are gone already. I'm lucky to get this micro.
> 
> Shall do a reveal tonight if possible. My first Celine


Lucky you &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## cherrytree

pearlsandlace said:


> I don't know for sure either, but I just got a nano luggage (idk if that's the size you're thinking of) that is similar to what you described, but with beige in the middle front panel, black, and suede royal blue flaps. It's not white, but beige is pretty close too? I've posted a picture of it on my reveal thread here if it helps: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/double-reveal-811080.html



I got the Mini Luggage version with this color combination two days ago. It's beautiful! Haven't seen too many pictures of this combo around though...


----------



## RJ_bagaholic

Hi all,

This is my first post and what better way then to talk about my new crush...Celine.

I have been eyeing the trapeze for a long time but every time I go to the Celine store to get one there is a one month wait list and don't add anymore names.

I live in Dubai but will be travelling to Europe for the summer, any tips or suggestions of where I can buy one? 

Thanks


----------



## lisa.a

Can I know if it's possible to call/email a Celine store from the US and have it shipped to Asia?
Sorry I'm new at this. Hope I can get some helpful responses.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello! I was wondering if someone can tell me the price range of the Trapeze bags in US dollars? Please and thank you!!!


----------



## AaronDelrey

Does anyone know or reccomemd any websites that sale pre loved Celine's??
There is this luggage and this phantom I wanted but I missed out on buying it the only ones I see are on eBay and I don't believe eBay sales authentic ones....
I already check Fashionophile on a regular.


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

I've seen Portero mentioned a number of times on Purse blog as a place to locate preowned bags.  It appears that they carry Celine - www.portero.com.

I have no personal experience with this vendor.


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

celinelover4536 said:


> I have a contact at Barneys New York in Arizona.  I used her to purchase my
> Celine luggage and trapeze.  Her name is Christina. PM me for her number! She said the Celine store will sell out while Barneys has many still in store.


I agree!  I work with another associate at Barney's Scottsdale and they are fabulous!


----------



## schadenfreude

Scottsdale Kim said:


> I agree!  I work with another associate at Barney's Scottsdale and they are fabulous!



I will need to hook up with your SA's! The ones I have worked with in Scottsdale seem lukewarm at best.


----------



## AaronDelrey

Scottsdale Kim said:


> I've seen Portero mentioned a number of times on Purse blog as a place to locate preowned bags.  It appears that they carry Celine - www.portero.com.
> 
> I have no personal experience with this vendor.



They're prices are higher then the actual prices in the boutiques lol


----------



## ongvove

Hi all, could someone please tell me if the Trapeze ever comes in silver hardware? Thanks all.


----------



## RJ_bagaholic

celinelover4536 said:


> I have a contact at Barneys New York in Arizona.  I used her to purchase my
> Celine luggage and trapeze.  Her name is Christina. PM me for her number! She said the Celine store will sell out while Barneys has many still in store.


 

Thank you so much for the info, but I actually found a trapeze online and am getting it shipped as we speak...sooo excited . But thanks for your help


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone ever came across a suede box bag?


----------



## BaoJuen

Hello...

I am a newbie of Celine, I am just too interested to know how to differentiate Celine Micro & Celine Mini?

Please advice 

Thanks much!!!


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

Here you go!

http://www.spottedfashion.com/celine-bag-luggage-tote-reference-guide/


----------



## Ivyk

can you please help me to find out if this Celine bag is real?


----------



## Elliespurse

Ivyk said:


> can you please help me to find out if this Celine bag is real?



Hi, there are threads for authentication in the Celine Shopping section here.

Is this bag on auction? -post link and info here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/authenticate-celine-please-read-rules-use-format-post-794453.html

Other authentications here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/please-help-i-need-to-find-authenticator-celine-811233.html

Good luck.


----------



## BaoJuen

Scottsdale Kim said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/celine-bag-luggage-tote-reference-guide/


I am clear now...

Thank you


----------



## lisabmiller

Ivyk said:


> View attachment 2186572
> 
> 
> can you please help me to find out if this Celine bag is real?



But the one you have pictured is very fake. I don't even need to see more pictures to be able to tell.


----------



## icecreamom

Do the Celine boutiques have sales too? I'm interested in footwear specially... any idea? TIA


----------



## pond24

I bought a black micro luggage (drummed leather) 
The tag states that Leather: 100% calfskin. Lining: 100% lambskin
Is it possible? 

PS Some people said that lining of drummed luggage is 100% PL 
so I'm afraid that mine is fake one eventhough I bought it from store

Thank you!


----------



## hejtheathea

Anyone know the pricing of the celine nano??? it's a beauty


----------



## AllOnBag

Hey...I habe a question...How many sizes of phantom luggage Is there?SMALL & LARGE?Is there a size M?


----------



## cotonblanc

AllOnBag said:


> Hey...I habe a question...How many sizes of phantom luggage Is there?SMALL & LARGE?Is there a size M?



Only two sizes, small and large. The large size will be shrunk and modified slightly come Fall 2013.


----------



## AllOnBag

Thank You...Can't Wait to See the new size.I love this bag.I just bought size LARGE in black but it Is a bit too big for me.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

cotonblanc said:


> Only two sizes, small and large. The large size will be shrunk and modified slightly come Fall 2013.



Question...
How many different color combos have there been for the tri color trapeze?
Is there an orange, cobalt and camel combo?

You would def know best!


----------



## eshop999

Hi, can anyone tell me that the Celine code inside everybag is unique?
Thanks


----------



## cotonblanc

eshop999 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me that the Celine code inside everybag is unique?
> Thanks



It is not unique to each bag.


----------



## Aluxe

Does anyone have some information on the dark grey palmelato leather used on the Luggage and phantom? Specifically, how many seasons has it been/was it used for? Not finding anything with that leather and color combination in the new season. Am I just not looking right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cotonblanc

Aluxe said:


> Does anyone have some information on the dark grey palmelato leather used on the Luggage and phantom? Specifically, how many seasons has it been/was it used for? Not finding anything with that leather and color combination in the new season. Am I just not looking right?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The dark grey should be the same one used for the Luggage Phantom in natural calfskin. Maybe ask the store to see if they ordered any in 10DC. I remembered seeing them last Winter and it was absolute perfection. 10DC was also used for Trapeze.


----------



## Aluxe

cotonblanc said:


> The dark grey should be the same one used for the Luggage Phantom in natural calfskin. Maybe ask the store to see if they ordered any in 10DC. I remembered seeing them last Winter and it was absolute perfection. 10DC was also used for Trapeze.



Thanks so much, cotonblanc!
The 10DC was first used in 2012, right? Thanks again.


----------



## cotonblanc

Aluxe said:


> Thanks so much, cotonblanc!
> The 10DC was first used in 2012, right? Thanks again.



I believe so? It was Fall and Winter. I think Spring and Summer had natural calfskin too but I'm not sure if grey was in it too. I might be wrong. All these colours can be so confusing. But definitely not 2011 as it was the Phantom's debut and it was ALL so floppy when it was first launched.


----------



## Aluxe

cotonblanc said:


> I believe so? It was Fall and Winter. I think Spring and Summer had natural calfskin too but I'm not sure if grey was in it too. I might be wrong. All these colours can be so confusing. But definitely not 2011 as it was the Phantom's debut and it was ALL so floppy when it was first launched.



Thanks again, cotonblanc. Most of the stores around me don't seem to have the 10DC in stock. Either they didn't order it or Celine moved on to other colors.


----------



## Glamcheer

Hi!


----------



## Jadpe

I didn't want to open a new thread so I'm asking it here. I want to buy another Celine bag but I can't decide between the pouch in pink/rust or black/white (it's currently on sale for 160 euro) and a trio from the f/w collection in burgundy or black (600 or 700 euro depending on the size). 

As I live in the Netherlands I ride my bicycle everyday so a bag with a strap comes in handy  . I think I will use my pouch more to organize my stuff like wallets/passport/iPod. I will buy an Ipad mini when the next generation comes out and I think it will fit perfectly in the pouch. I will hardly use it as a clutch since it has no strap.

Which one to buy? The pouch is really cheap but I the trio is maybe more versatile?


----------



## Aluxe

Jadpe said:


> I didn't want to open a new thread so I'm asking it here. I want to buy another Celine bag but I can't decide between the pouch in pink/rust or black/white (it's currently on sale for 160 euro) and a trio from the f/w collection in burgundy or black (600 or 700 euro depending on the size).
> 
> As I live in the Netherlands I ride my bicycle everyday so a bag with a strap comes in handy  . I think I will use my pouch more to organize my stuff like wallets/passport/iPod. I will buy an Ipad mini when the next generation comes out and I think it will fit perfectly in the pouch. I will hardly use it as a clutch since it has no strap.
> 
> Which one to buy? The pouch is really cheap but I the trio is maybe more versatile?



My vote is for a burgundy trio and then the pink/rust combo pouch. 
Good luck!


----------



## Jadpe

Aluxe said:


> My vote is for a burgundy trio and then the pink/rust combo pouch.
> Good luck!


I forgot to mention that I can't buy both right now. The trio bags are expected to come in the second half of august and around that time I have the fundings for one. The pouch is so cheap but since it is on sale I have to decide very quickly.

I like the trio a bit more than the pouch but the pouch is a steal!


----------



## cyankell

Love your collection!


----------



## cyankell

Oh - and the burgundy trio gets my vote!


----------



## chicceline

Hi Everybody,

Love to read and see all about your Celine beauties!
I'm in need of some Celine advice and hope you can help me out.
I'm considering buying the all-soft and a Box (i know!), both formerly owned. The box is a black beauty, hardly worn and I know the owner is very reliable.

The all-soft owner I've met through a vintage website. The site owner tells me the seller is very reliable. It is black, white, brown (caramel) leather. I can see no scratches on the pictures and the pochette has nog been used at all. The seller told me she used it twice.

My reason to join this forum; what would you consider a fair price for these bags?
The all-soft seller want $1250, the box lady offered me a price of $2300.
Worth it? too expensive or once in a lifetime offer? Can't make up my mind!!

And can anyone tell me how handy the all soft is? I'm average size (5ft8) and want to wear it like an everyday bag.

Merci merci merci!!


----------



## bagba1

this thread is great


----------



## ItsWright

Hi everyone, I'm new here!!


----------



## indecisivenoura

Do you think my next bag should be a Celine trapeze or a Chanel boy flap??
I'm soooo in love with the trapeze, but where I'm from it's just a trend that started early 2012, so in my country, by the time that I actually have the money to buy the Celine everyone would be over the trend, I know it's a classic anywhere else in the world, t our community operates differently:/ but the boy bag is beautiful as well and less widespread as the trapeze, idk idk idk, I guess now my username makes sense, help me choose!


----------



## cotonblanc

indecisivenoura said:


> Do you think my next bag should be a Celine trapeze or a Chanel boy flap??
> I'm soooo in love with the trapeze, but where I'm from it's just a trend that started early 2012, so in my country, by the time that I actually have the money to buy the Celine everyone would be over the trend, I know it's a classic anywhere else in the world, t our community operates differently:/ but the boy bag is beautiful as well and less widespread as the trapeze, idk idk idk, I guess now my username makes sense, help me choose!



I wouldn't tell you which brand to buy but buy what you personally love and not what the community is into at the moment! Let's all not be sheeps...


----------



## chicceline

cotonblanc said:


> I wouldn't tell you which brand to buy but buy what you personally love and not what the community is into at the moment! Let's all not be sheeps...


I totally agree! Choose the one you love, not the one others like!
A bag is so personal. Think about the moments you're wearing it, does it fit your stuff, etc. etc. Good luck deciding and let us know what you did buy!


----------



## chicceline

ItsWright said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here!!


Me too! 
Do you own any Celine bags?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

1. Anyone know the current price for veritical cabas? I didn't see it on the current price thread. 
2. What year was magenta introduced?

Trying to decide if the vertical cabas I bought from TJMaxx at $799 was a good deal or not.

TIA


----------



## cotonblanc

AmeeLVSBags said:


> 1. Anyone know the current price for veritical cabas? I didn't see it on the current price thread.
> 2. What year was magenta introduced?
> 
> Trying to decide if the vertical cabas I bought from TJMaxx at $799 was a good deal or not.
> 
> TIA



1. Think it was around US$900? Horizontal is US$1150. Not very sure, don't keep track of prices but as far as I know the prices didn't increase since the first release, at least not in Singapore. Don't TJ MAXX reveal the retail price and then their mark down price?
2. Summer 2013.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

cotonblanc said:


> 1. Think it was around US$900? Horizontal is US$1150. Not very sure, don't keep track of prices but as far as I know the prices didn't increase since the first release, at least not in Singapore. Don't TJ MAXX reveal the retail price and then their mark down price?
> 2. Summer 2013.


 
TJMaxx tags only say compare at..., but most of the time that's not a very accurate price. So essentially I bought only $100 cheaper, but it's a summer 2013 bag! I don't think it's a great deal. Decision decision, keep or return!!


----------



## cotonblanc

AmeeLVSBags said:


> TJMaxx tags only say compare at..., but most of the time that's not a very accurate price. So essentially I bought only $100 cheaper, but it's a summer 2013 bag! I don't think it's a great deal. Decision decision, keep or return!!



According to Purse Fairy it is US$1150. SpottedFashion also confirms that price. Hopefully someone can confirm. If you love the colour a lot, keep it. Magenta is very striking in person.

Sorry about the wrong number I gave before.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

cotonblanc said:


> According to Purse Fairy it is US$1150. SpottedFashion also confirms that price. Hopefully someone can confirm. If you love the colour a lot, keep it. Magenta is very striking in person.
> 
> Sorry about the wrong number I gave before.


 
No problem. True the magenta is a beautiful red.  I have been sticking with black for all my Celines except the ipad case that I use as a clutch that's a taupe color. So that would be a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## FashionistaUK

Anyone in the UK have a red celine luggage bag? I'm dying for one, if so, where did you get it from???


----------



## duangjai_2102

Wanted!!!! Anybody see Celine Nano in cobalt blue from previous season please PM me


----------



## Mallhaciel

Question - are all Celine luggage totes now no longer with leather lining?


----------



## cotonblanc

Mallhaciel said:


> Question - are all Celine luggage totes now no longer with leather lining?



Only drummed leather is faux suede. The rest are full lambskin.


----------



## milaunique

HELP! 
I need to know where I can buy the CELINE motorcycle jacket in burgundy!
I can't find it anywhere. 
Let me know. thank you.


----------



## Blushie

FashionistaUK said:


> Anyone in the UK have a red celine luggage bag? I'm dying for one, if so, where did you get it from???


Selfridges in Birmingham had one I think about 2 weeks ago. The definitely had a couple of red nano's. They also have a good selection of Celine bags in that store, unlike in London where everything seems to sell out the day it arrives!


----------



## Blushie

indecisivenoura said:


> Do you think my next bag should be a Celine trapeze or a Chanel boy flap??
> I'm soooo in love with the trapeze, but where I'm from it's just a trend that started early 2012, so in my country, by the time that I actually have the money to buy the Celine everyone would be over the trend, I know it's a classic anywhere else in the world, t our community operates differently:/ but the boy bag is beautiful as well and less widespread as the trapeze, idk idk idk, I guess now my username makes sense, help me choose!


Haha just like me! I'm so indecisive also. I did buy a Trapeze (sky) a few weeks ago but just wasn't sure about it so eventually returned it. I love the colour of that bag, particularly when looking at it up close, but from a far it just didn't look so great for me. That was the big problem that I had. Also, I think it will be very scratch prone, it's a little bit awkward, and I'm not sure about the longevity of the bag from a style perspective. Despite these concerns I do still love the trapeze, and I saw a gorgeous one in burgundy yesterday, but I'll give it a miss for now.

As for the boy bag I love it but only in the smaller sizes (8", 10"). Everything bigger than this starts to look really ugly in my opinion. If you can get one of these smaller sizes then I would definitely go for the boy bag. At first I thought it looked a big clunky but the more I see it, the more I love it.


----------



## Munchkinxx

Hi ladies! New to Celine here and looking to purchase my first Celine bag. I checked out the reference thread for All Soft and the modelling thread. Looks like hardly anyone owns it here? Was hoping to get some feedback on the bag.


----------



## Mallhaciel

cotonblanc said:


> Only drummed leather is faux suede. The rest are full lambskin.



Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## coyote3558

Hello!  May I ask a question?  Do Celine bags ever come with plastic around the handles?  Also, should there be any Chinese writing in the enclosed cards?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Hi I wanted to know if anyone knows if the Celine phantom black embossed croc is still available and if so does anyone know approximatley how much $ it is? Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Virginiamb

Hello, I have a question for anyone who owns a Cabas.  My HG Celine Horizontal Zippered Cabas tote in black just arrived.  Will this tote get super soft in time?  Trying to decide if I am going to keep it.  I had only seen mod pics of the bag.  Advice would be appreciated and TIA


----------



## Lynni

Is there a mini luggage bicolor navy and black?


----------



## armyofbirds

Virginiamb said:


> Hello, I have a question for anyone who owns a Cabas.  My HG Celine Horizontal Zippered Cabas tote in black just arrived.  Will this tote get super soft in time?  Trying to decide if I am going to keep it.  I had only seen mod pics of the bag.  Advice would be appreciated and TIA



I've got a horizontal zipper cabas that's almost 2 years old now and yep, it has softened up a lot. The leather is beautiful and is still in amazing condition despite the fact I've been using the bag daily and I'm not particularly precious or careful with it (all I really take care to do is to use a leather conditioner on it about once a month). No scratches or marks or discolourations - there are some small abrasions on the corners of the base of the bag and the handles have stretched a tiny bit, but otherwise, it's in almost perfect condition. Very happy with how it has lasted.


----------



## coyote3558

Hello!  I asked a question a while back in post #1015 about Celine bags.  I'm new to the forum and to designer bags, but I'm falling in love with them! I saw a Celine bag that was donated to a second hand shop that supports our troops.  The owner thinks it's real and wants to sell it as such.  This is probably a dumb question, but do the bags ever come with plastic around the handles? It's a new bag--don't know where it was originally purchased.  Just curious for future reference.


----------



## Virginiamb

armyofbirds said:


> I've got a horizontal zipper cabas that's almost 2 years old now and yep, it has softened up a lot. The leather is beautiful and is still in amazing condition despite the fact I've been using the bag daily and I'm not particularly precious or careful with it (all I really take care to do is to use a leather conditioner on it about once a month). No scratches or marks or discolourations - there are some small abrasions on the corners of the base of the bag and the handles have stretched a tiny bit, but otherwise, it's in almost perfect condition. Very happy with how it has lasted.



Thank you armyofbirds, I am glad to know that, I Amin day number 3 carrying it, and I am in love


----------



## coolkid

I should be purchasing a Celine soon, but I generally prefer crossbody bags. Love how the Nano Luggage looks, but does a longer crossbody strap come with the Micro as well? Thank you all!  xx


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

coolkid said:


> I should be purchasing a Celine soon, but I generally prefer crossbody bags. Love how the Nano Luggage looks, but does a longer crossbody strap come with the Micro as well? Thank you all!  xx


I believe that the nano is the only bag with a shoulder strap, I own one and I love it.  It is big enough to carry larger items like my iPad mini and Tom Ford sunglasses.


----------



## krayzielam

Hi a friend of mine in USA is selling me a Celine Mini Luggage in Smooth Palmelato Leather and Celine Phantom Medium Calf Leather both in colour Hunter Green. I am such a Green lover and I so wanted to buy the Phantom. But im not familiar with the medium size of the Phantom. I have Celine Luggages in Mini, Micro and Nano and i wanted to buy a Phantom for myself.

Would you think a Celine Phantom Medium Calf Skin Leather in Hunter Green would be a great buy?

please help thanks!


----------



## 133nch

In such a dilemma just now , I just went shopping and walked into Harvey Nics with no intention of buying, just for a browse to see what's new! And OMG I saw the nano in the new season colour in burgundy ! I immediately fell in love with it it's soo cute and I think it looks gorgeous too ! At first I wasn't sure of the colour but now I'm home I begin to like it a lot ! The question is , should i get it ?? as i recently bought a celine mini luggage trio colour which I absolutely love ... Please see attached pics ..!2284113[/ATTACH]

Previously I was considering buying a miu miu Of similar style and size but after seeing the nano I think I much prefer the nano to the miu miu altho its like double the price ! 
Ahhh help xD

Thanks in advance for your comments &#9786;


----------



## bagchicky

Hello
I'm extremely new to celine - is there a size comparison chart or something as I find the size names confusing LOL they all sound small hehe
I'm intersted in the one with the strap - is that a nano?
If someone could link me to what I'm after I would really appreciate it!!!!
Thank you XXXXX


----------



## ywk7982

dozzaroo said:


> Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum
> 
> I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)
> 
> I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:
> 
> 1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
> 2.Denim mini (from a/w)
> 3.Grainy camel mini
> 4.Cobalt mini
> 5.Tri-color nano
> 6.Burgundy nano
> 7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
> 8.Python tri-pochette
> 9.Red cabas
> 10. Black on black fur cabas
> 11. Black on white fur cabas
> 12.Burgundy cabas with clasp
> 
> And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have


good job!!!! i am currently working towards my 4th Celine! =p


----------



## ywk7982

bagchicky said:


> Hello
> I'm extremely new to celine - is there a size comparison chart or something as I find the size names confusing LOL they all sound small hehe
> I'm intersted in the one with the strap - is that a nano?
> If someone could link me to what I'm after I would really appreciate it!!!!
> Thank you XXXXX


that rite, the one with the strap is a nano, measuring around 20cm by 20cm


----------



## ywk7982

AllOnBag said:


> Hey...I habe a question...How many sizes of phantom luggage Is there?SMALL & LARGE?Is there a size M?


heya...

i think tehcnically the Large that you might be referring to is actually a Medium and yeah it is HUGE... even for a dude... i think the small one will suffice as a everyday use. =)


----------



## cotonblanc

ywk7982 said:


> heya...
> 
> i think tehcnically the Large that you might be referring to is actually a Medium and yeah it is HUGE... even for a dude... i think the small one will suffice as a everyday use. =)



There's just two specified sizes for Phantom, small and large. The medium loosely used by SAs is to describe how the size is compared to other bags. 

Large is indeed like the name suggests a very big bag!


----------



## mf19

I have no idea where to ask this question because I'm not sure if the item is spring or fall 2013 - but has anyone saw the yellow python box in person?  Is it a bright yellow?  This picture makes it look a bit muted (which is more of what I'm looking for), but the SA is saying it's a bright yellow.  So yes, conflicted... I'm really hoping for a muted yellow or mustard yellow.

Thank you to anyone who can help or offer me a direction on where to post this!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Paging the walking Celine historian, Cotonblanc!!!!

Did you remember how much was the phantom cabas in the almond color with bronze (rose gold) color lining was? I have them on reserve for $2100, it's over my budget this month, but it's such a unique combo I hate to pass it up!!


----------



## Lynni

133nch said:


> In such a dilemma just now , I just went shopping and walked into Harvey Nics with no intention of buying, just for a browse to see what's new! And OMG I saw the nano in the new season colour in burgundy ! I immediately fell in love with it it's soo cute and I think it looks gorgeous too ! At first I wasn't sure of the colour but now I'm home I begin to like it a lot ! The question is , should i get it ?? as i recently bought a celine mini luggage trio colour which I absolutely love ... Please see attached pics ..!2284113[/ATTACH]
> 
> Previously I was considering buying a miu miu Of similar style and size but after seeing the nano I think I much prefer the nano to the miu miu altho its like double the price !
> Ahhh help xD
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments &#9786;



Hi!! Please I need to ask you about the pic on the left side is it a mini luggage black and navy?
Thank you&#128515;


----------



## cotonblanc

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Paging the walking Celine historian, Cotonblanc!!!!
> 
> Did you remember how much was the phantom cabas in the almond color with bronze (rose gold) color lining was? I have them on reserve for $2100, it's over my budget this month, but it's such a unique combo I hate to pass it up!!



I'm particularly bad with numbers but that amount is about right. It's as expensive as the shearling ones this Fall. 

And obviously I'm not a Céline historian!  but I can still walk.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

cotonblanc said:


> I'm particularly bad with numbers but that amount is about right. It's as expensive as the shearling ones this Fall.
> 
> And obviously I'm not a Céline historian!  but I can still walk.


 
Thanks. I think I am going to give it up, as much as it pains me!!
BTW, I meant it as a complement.


----------



## cotonblanc

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Thanks. I think I am going to give it up, as much as it pains me!!
> BTW, I meant it as a complement.



Haha, thank you for the complement! I try when I can... And good on you for passing it up. They are also getting heavier and heavier.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

cotonblanc said:


> Haha, thank you for the complement! I try when I can... And good on you for passing it up. They are also getting heavier and heavier.


 
I love and hate this time of the year, so many good sales, already spent a lot of money between the last call and Nordstrom rack!


----------



## cotonblanc

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I love and hate this time of the year, so many good sales, already spent a lot of money between the last call and Nordstrom rack!



Tell me about it. Time to kick back and enjoy your purchases. There's always something better! The temptations never end.


----------



## kookai22

Help what season is this celine trapeze


----------



## Enchanted Dream

Hi 
I live in a city where there's only ONE Celine store (tragic, I know) and what's worse is that they don't stock very many bags. This store also happens to be the only one in the country. 
I don't leave for vacation until December, and I would hate to have to wait that long to get my first Celine bag.
Is there any way I can buy online? Or somehow have it shipped to my country of residence?
I don't want to buy pre-loved though. 
Thanks!


----------



## JaniceToronto

Enchanted Dream said:


> Hi
> I live in a city where there's only ONE Celine store (tragic, I know) and what's worse is that they don't stock very many bags. This store also happens to be the only one in the country.
> I don't leave for vacation until December, and I would hate to have to wait that long to get my first Celine bag.
> Is there any way I can buy online? Or somehow have it shipped to my country of residence?
> I don't want to buy pre-loved though.
> Thanks!



Consider yourself lucky to have a Celine store in your city. I don't think we have one in Toronto. The only place I can get my hands on Celine is at Holt Renfrew. On Saturday, I saw a lovely pony hair Luggage Tote. On Sunday, it was gone. See attached picture. It's the one on the far right on the top shelf. Isn't she pretty?


----------



## ywk7982

Enchanted Dream said:


> Hi
> I live in a city where there's only ONE Celine store (tragic, I know) and what's worse is that they don't stock very many bags. This store also happens to be the only one in the country.
> I don't leave for vacation until December, and I would hate to have to wait that long to get my first Celine bag.
> Is there any way I can buy online? Or somehow have it shipped to my country of residence?
> I don't want to buy pre-loved though.
> Thanks!


 

hi there, 
you can try out Reebonz.com, Laprendo.com or cloutshoppe.com. They are both from Singapore and decent prices. They have those flash sales events, so do keep a watch for it

I gotte my 3 celines from them; brand new and all!


----------



## rec

kookai22 said:


> Help what season is this celine trapeze


I believe it's from Fall 2013, as I just recently purchased this and that is what the lovely SA told me. Hope that helps! I'm in love with it!


----------



## Le.Baggie

Hi celine lovers.. Does anyone know whether the Phantom Luggage Croc Stamped in black comes in what sizes? Does it only come in Large size or they have it in small? And the current price in euros? Im thingking about getting it next month, although i just purchased the 3 tone trapee with suede flamingo from fall season last month.. Thankss


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Updated on Celine at TJMaxx, there was a runway event yersterday and my store had one celine bag.


----------



## rxamy

hello! what season is this gorgeous luggage from? and how can i get my hands on it


----------



## Mrstlc68

armyofbirds said:


> I've got a horizontal zipper cabas that's almost 2 years old now and yep, it has softened up a lot. The leather is beautiful and is still in amazing condition despite the fact I've been using the bag daily and I'm not particularly precious or careful with it (all I really take care to do is to use a leather conditioner on it about once a month). No scratches or marks or discolourations - there are some small abrasions on the corners of the base of the bag and the handles have stretched a tiny bit, but otherwise, it's in almost perfect condition. Very happy with how it has lasted.


What type of leather conditioner do you use? I just got a mini luggage and it's so stiff. Would really like for it to soften up some. Thank you


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

I'm embarrassed to say that I do not use conditioner on my bags but I make sure never to put them on the ground and I live in an area where it rarely rains.  My luggage tote has softened up quite a bit over the last two years.  It just gets better over time.

I have a different challenge with my nano.  Cross bodies pick up marks from rubbing against jeans.   Any ideas on how to protect against that other than purchasing a dark color?  My nano is dune.


----------



## Leapyearliv

Scottsdale Kim said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that I do not use conditioner on my bags but I make sure never to put them on the ground and I live in an area where it rarely rains.  My luggage tote has softened up quite a bit over the last two years.  It just gets better over time.
> 
> I have a different challenge with my nano.  Cross bodies pick up marks from rubbing against jeans.   Any ideas on how to protect against that other than purchasing a dark color?  My nano is dune.


I just wash my jeans or other bottoms inside out, ever since I did I that I have never had a problem with staining.


----------



## corazonee

cotonblanc said:


> Haha, thank you for the complement! I try when I can... And good on you for passing it up. They are also getting heavier and heavier.


Hey Cotonblanc, you seem to be the go-to Celine expert. I'm hoping to get your opinion on whether to get a phantom black or beige? I have all dark bags and nothing in color really.... I do have a neverfull in damier azure (my only light colored bag) and am inlove with the beige phantom. I got it yesterday but thinking of exchanging it for the black? I am in love with the color but am scared of the color transfer after reading everyone's comments. The large surface area scares me!


----------



## smashinstyle

ywk7982 said:


> hi there,
> you can try out Reebonz.com, Laprendo.com or cloutshoppe.com. They are both from Singapore and decent prices. They have those flash sales events, so do keep a watch for it
> 
> I gotte my 3 celines from them; brand new and all!



If you don't mind me asking, did you have to pay additional duties on the bags? And what are their shipping fees like? I've heard mixed reviews about reebonz


----------



## iheartceline

Ladies, I need your help. I'm thinking of picking up a new bag, but can't make up my mind. My CELINE, go to guy suggested this mini luggage.  What do you think??  Honest answers please.


----------



## cotonblanc

corazonee said:


> Hey Cotonblanc, you seem to be the go-to Celine expert. I'm hoping to get your opinion on whether to get a phantom black or beige? I have all dark bags and nothing in color really.... I do have a neverfull in damier azure (my only light colored bag) and am inlove with the beige phantom. I got it yesterday but thinking of exchanging it for the black? I am in love with the color but am scared of the color transfer after reading everyone's comments. The large surface area scares me!



I'm hardly an expert but if you worry about colour transfer, I suggest swapping it for the black. A big bag like the Phantom in a light colour like beige is like a big blank canvas for stains... I like the lived-in look but I think the black Phantom is a better choice. You should ask for one in Natural Calfskin. It'll be so worth it!


----------



## ecargual

Can't stop but just get myself a medium phantom in black supple calf skin. Don;t know whether to keep it or not... it is HEAVY, and I was thinking about a micro luggage actually...

Fellows, what do you think?


----------



## tnt134

For those who are still searching for the black phantom croc embossed, it is still available although it is really hard to find. My concierge  has found one for me few days ago from the Paris store. G'luck finding  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here is the photo of her from my concierge, unfortunately I can't meet her until early next year (


----------



## nakedyogurt

Hi Girls,

I'm new here so i'm unable to start a new thread.

I just bought my first Celine in Micro and am wondering if there's a thread or discussion on how I can dress up/accessorise it?

Thanks!


----------



## nakedyogurt

133nch said:


> In such a dilemma just now , I just went shopping and walked into Harvey Nics with no intention of buying, just for a browse to see what's new! And OMG I saw the nano in the new season colour in burgundy ! I immediately fell in love with it it's soo cute and I think it looks gorgeous too ! At first I wasn't sure of the colour but now I'm home I begin to like it a lot ! The question is , should i get it ?? as i recently bought a celine mini luggage trio colour which I absolutely love ... Please see attached pics ..!2284113[/ATTACH]
> 
> Previously I was considering buying a miu miu Of similar style and size but after seeing the nano I think I much prefer the nano to the miu miu altho its like double the price !
> Ahhh help xD
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments &#9786;


I love your trio!!

But the burgundy is such a gorgeous rich colour. I just bought my first Celine Micro in Burgundy! =D

LOVES!~


----------



## Crystal2013

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I saw this bag on Ebay for $1800 and I'm not sure if this is real or not. I know the inside should be the same color as the outside but I just want to confirm still!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Crystal2013

The pic of the bag


----------



## smashinstyle

there's a separate thread for authenticating celine, which can be found here

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...-use-format-post-794453-652.html#post25454849


----------



## Jintara

Looking for a smooth black nano with gold hardware. Are these hard to find? Gonna treat myself in January for my birthday...


----------



## IsQ

iheartceline said:


> Ladies, I need your help. I'm thinking of picking up a new bag, but can't make up my mind. My CELINE, go to guy suggested this mini luggage.  What do you think??  Honest answers please.


such a lovely bag!


----------



## IsQ

tnt134 said:


> For those who are still searching for the black phantom croc embossed, it is still available although it is really hard to find. My concierge  has found one for me few days ago from the Paris store. G'luck finding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2347578
> 
> 
> Here is the photo of her from my concierge, unfortunately I can't meet her until early next year (


Congratulations on your croc stamped phantom. I'm sure you're going to enjoy her.


----------



## IsQ

ecargual said:


> Can't stop but just get myself a medium phantom in black supple calf skin. Don;t know whether to keep it or not... it is HEAVY, and I was thinking about a micro luggage actually...
> 
> Fellows, what do you think?


If you're thinking of a bag that you could use on a daily basis, i think that the micro is more suitable unless you're willing to carry a heavy bag everyday. My first celine was a micro and it's quite an everyday bag. I don't use my croc stamped phantom as often as I would want to coz it's heavy and huge considering my structure (5ft tall/short and petite), though I love it to pieces=.)


----------



## stargirl09

Does anyone know of a legit website or place in Los Angeles where I could sell my Celine phantom handbag? I bought it in August 2013 and now I want to get the mini luggage instead. :*( Barney's doesn't allow for returns after 30 days. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## goldenbrass

Ladiesss.. Help me.. I'm in a dilemma right now.

I'm going to Paris for a week and UK for 2 weeks afterwards this dec and i was wondering if carrying a mini luggage bag would be too troublesome.

Mine is black pebbled leather and i've been using it to haul around notebooks and ipad so i know that it's super durable. But i'm worried about the size. 

I'm planning on bringing my saffiano (prada) as well though for my trip to disneyland. 

But still.. Has any of you used your luggage tote for travels? What do you think?

Thank you xx


----------



## authenticate

hi dear Goldenbrass!
i've been used my mini luggage in smooth calf for travelling, and it was terrible! once it's rain, i'm done. i couldn't go through the rain with mini on my wrist!
but since yours is a pebbled/grained leather, i think it would be great to bring her  
and if i may suggest, please bring a large plastic bag,just in case you need to cover up your bag when it's rain! and 1 longchamp le pliage large long handle as well! they're really practical and helpful


----------



## ssv003

Actually, I just got back from a trip where I used my mini luggage the whole time. It was my only bag and it was the smooth leather in almond, so a light color. I had a great experience using it! I did get caught walking a decent amount of blocks in the steady rain and it was absolutely fine. No stains and no issues afterwards. It dried back to normal. I think the minis are largely durable for travel, including smooth leather. But this is just my experience 

That said, I don't consider my almond to be a "rain bag" if I'm in a climate where it precipitates everyday. Otherwise it's a fabulous travel bag!


----------



## cat1967

*Hello girls.
Some questions please.
 1.   How many kinds of leathers are the Phantom bags produced in?
 2.   Do all Phantoms have a Suede interior?
  3.   Does the shinier leather (tell me how it is called) have the Celine logo Gold hot  
          stamped and the others just embossed? 
Thank you in advance for helping me learn about Celine bags.
*


----------



## katiya

dozzaroo said:


> Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum
> 
> I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)
> 
> I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:
> 
> 1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
> 2.Denim mini (from a/w)
> 3.Grainy camel mini
> 4.Cobalt mini
> 5.Tri-color nano
> 6.Burgundy nano
> 7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
> 8.Python tri-pochette
> 9.Red cabas
> 10. Black on black fur cabas
> 11. Black on white fur cabas
> 12.Burgundy cabas with clasp
> 
> And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have


I am so jealous!&#128521;&#128515;You have an amazing collection.Mine is much smaller only all soft and phantom...What will be your next Celine baby?I am thinking of getting trapeze or mini luggage in bright color


----------



## cat1967

Hi ladies.
Can Celine Phantom mini be worn over the shoulder or are the straps short allowing it to be hand held only?
TIA


----------



## smashinstyle

cat1967 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Can Celine Phantom mini be worn over the shoulder or are the straps short allowing it to be hand held only?
> TIA



I'm not sure what you mean by "phantom mini" but I know that the luggages are typically only held on the crook of your arm or handheld by most women. Because I'm petite I can fit mine over my shoulder but it isn't comfortable to hold it this way. Céline makes a shoulder luggage which can be worn over the shoulder, but this is more of a rectangular shaped bag than a normal mini luggage. 

As for the phantoms, I think they're the same as the luggages. Typically hand held, not for over the shoulder.


----------



## cat1967

That is what I thought from the pictures, that they can't be held over the shoulder.  By mini I meant the smaller size.


----------



## smashinstyle

cat1967 said:


> That is what I thought from the pictures, that they can't be held over the shoulder.  By mini I meant the smaller size.



Ahh, okay, I understand what you mean now. As far as I'm aware, the same story goes for the smaller phantom. It also can't really be worn over your shoulder unless you're petite and even then it's kind of uncomfortable.


----------



## madeleinerabbit

Hi, I just purchased my first Celine Trapeze and the metal is a bit dull. Is that normal, I check with other bags in store and they have the same problem but still wondering


----------



## SissyLV

Just purchased my first CELINE!  Can't wait to add to my collection


----------



## fairytale_55

Here is a pic of the trapeze that i am keen to purchase from a saks store..

The SA told me it is the medium size.. & trapeze comes in medium & large size..

However i have read somewhere on the forum that some of you has the 'small' size trapeze

Can i check if the small size is also the medium size??

Hope someone can clarify my doubts...


----------



## Eyezonyou03

Hey guys, I recently purchased the celine mini luggage tote in black and I was curious who else has this bag? I feel like the trim looks on the brown side? I was wondering if it was just my bag or are they all like that ?


----------



## fairytale_55

Hi wanna seek opinions from you guys..

Wanna get a trapeze.. Settle on 2 colors from winter 2013 & spring 2014 collection respectively...

However i am abit worried that the beige flap from the spring 2014 would get dirty/stained easily... 

But yet on the other hand felt the anthcarite color from winter 2013 would be a boring color.

What do you guys think? Would appreciat any suggestions...

Thanks alot .....


----------



## hyaokasin

Does anyone know if juliusocloset on Instagram sells authentic bags? Thanks.


----------



## Eyezonyou03

fairytale_55 said:


> Hi wanna seek opinions from you guys..
> 
> Wanna get a trapeze.. Settle on 2 colors from winter 2013 & spring 2014 collection respectively...
> 
> However i am abit worried that the beige flap from the spring 2014 would get dirty/stained easily...
> 
> But yet on the other hand felt the anthcarite color from winter 2013 would be a boring color.
> 
> What do you guys think? Would appreciat any suggestions...
> 
> Thanks alot .....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409886






The first one!!


----------



## ybco528

fairytale_55 said:


> Hi wanna seek opinions from you guys..
> 
> Wanna get a trapeze.. Settle on 2 colors from winter 2013 & spring 2014 collection respectively...
> 
> However i am abit worried that the beige flap from the spring 2014 would get dirty/stained easily...
> 
> But yet on the other hand felt the anthcarite color from winter 2013 would be a boring color.
> 
> What do you guys think? Would appreciat any suggestions...
> 
> Thanks alot .....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409886




I vote for the second one! Ultimately though it should compliment the way you dress and the colors in your wardrobe.


----------



## xSienna

Does anyone know whether there exists a black Trapeze with ponyhair? I'm having a bit of a crush on pony hair, and would really like a black bag next. I've had my eye on the new Proenza Schouler PS1 courier bag, but the Trapeze just never leaves my mind... I've been on the fence since I already have a mini luggage and fear they might be a bit similar with the wings.


----------



## fairytale_55

After like weeks of browsing diff colors of trapeze.. I have round down to 3 colors which i really fancy..

But still undecisive as which i should really bring back home..

Have checked with the SA, all 3 are available..


----------



## cat1967

Hello.  Experts I have a question.  Do all Luggage bags have a Lampo zipper?
Thanks


----------



## cotonblanc

cat1967 said:


> Hello.  Experts I have a question.  Do all Luggage bags have a Lampo zipper?
> Thanks




I have one from the first season of Céline (Spring 2010) when the luggage style was first introduced and that was with Lampo zippers so it is a season specific element. I believed Summer 2010 also had the same zippers and, to add, it wasn't just limited to the Luggage.


----------



## cat1967

cotonblanc said:


> I have one from the first season of Céline (Spring 2010) when the luggage style was first introduced and that was with Lampo zippers so it is a season specific element. I believed Summer 2010 also had the same zippers and, to add, it wasn't just limited to the Luggage.


The one I found has the 8 in the front Unoma believes it is authentic from some pics I sent her but the seller cannot find the Lampo on it.
Another thing.  Which one would you prefer.  The Luggage in Black or the Luggage in Red with pebbled leather.


----------



## cotonblanc

cat1967 said:


> The one I found has the 8 in the front Unoma believes it is authentic from some pics I sent her but the seller cannot find the Lampo on it.
> Another thing.  Which one would you prefer.  The Luggage in Black or the Luggage in Red with pebbled leather.




But it is actually from the seasons that used Lampo zippers? If it's deemed authentic, then there's no need to check if it's Lampo zippers. Unless it's a specific style from Spring and Summer 2010. 

I think both styles work depends on your style and lifestyle. Best to get one soon before prices go further out of hand.


----------



## cooi

I saw someone with a black leather/silver detail Blade with a chain strap... does anyone know what season this is from? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Zitro Oravla

littlerock said:


> Hello fellow Celine lovers
> 
> Here is your designated chat thread! Hope you all are well and having a lovely Saturday so far. I am out the door to see my nephew's baseball game. Fun!


Celine rules


----------



## Piarpreet

Is it impossible to find a green nano?


----------



## cat1967

A question for the experts.  I see many Celine mini luggage bags on several sites (preloved) and many of them have lost their shape.  Does this happen to all luggage leather bags, is it a matter of how much you baby your bag or what?
Thank you.


----------



## csara

In need of some expert opinions! I found two reasonably priced pre owned Celine bags: a grey pebbled micro and a black pebbled nano. My lifestyle is not insanely hectic, meaning when I leave my apartment I don't need to carry an overnight bag. My wardrobe is a blend of edge and glamour but I lean more towards city chic. I think the nano is just adorable! BUT the micro is probably more practical. Your thoughts are very much appreciated!


----------



## csara

csara said:


> In need of some expert opinions! I found two reasonably priced pre owned Celine bags: a grey pebbled micro and a black pebbled nano. My lifestyle is not insanely hectic, meaning when I leave my apartment I don't need to carry an overnight bag. My wardrobe is a blend of edge and glamour but I lean more towards city chic. I think the nano is just adorable! BUT the micro is probably more practical. Your thoughts are very much appreciated!


Sadly,I've decided on neither. I hadn't realized what a bad reputation le goodie closet had so I am back on the hunt.


----------



## shellllly

Hi Celine lovers,

I would love the celine mini aka medium (?) luggage in black. I realise its out of season. Am i naive to think i might stumble upon it in NY next week? 

Is my only hope a pre-loved?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sofffff_

Hi all! I was at the Celine boutique in Ngee Ann City Singapore today, and spotted a black croc embossed phantom, and a red phantom (both in small). There was also a black pebbled mini luggage and a yellow mini luggage (or it may be a micro, I didn't really notice). There were also a few Nanos, but I only remember seeing cobalt and vermillion. Do head down soon if you want them, I know they run fast!


----------



## sofffff_

Hello everyone, I need some advice! I went down to the Celine boutique today and saw a black croc embossed phantom and it was so beautiful, but when I tried it on, I felt like it was too 'short' and wide. It just didn't look right on me. I then tried on a micro and it looked really good, but I'd prefer something bigger so I think I'll go for the mini. Has anyone of you ever felt this way with the phantom - looks good in pictures and on the shelves, but not on yourself? Also, is black a boring colour for the mini? And smooth or pebbled leather? :cry: I can't decide! Will be heading to the UK in late Dec or early Jan, and does anyone know what are the prices like in London and Ireland? 
Thanks in advance! : )


----------



## rubywry

Any thoughts on the color?


----------



## hyaokasin

Hi everyone! Please help me make a decision. Should I get the mini luggage in smooth black or should I get this khaki one? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





In my collection I have:
-Black trapeze pebbled leather with suede sides
- Anthracite trapeze 
- Mini luggage in Sand
- Mini luggage in Vermillion

Thank you.


----------



## cat1967

The Khaki is more unusual.  So my vote goes there.


----------



## imlvholic

sofffff_ said:


> Hello everyone, I need some advice! I went down to the Celine boutique today and saw a black croc embossed phantom and it was so beautiful, but when I tried it on, I felt like it was too 'short' and wide. It just didn't look right on me. I then tried on a micro and it looked really good, but I'd prefer something bigger so I think I'll go for the mini. Has anyone of you ever felt this way with the phantom - looks good in pictures and on the shelves, but not on yourself? Also, is black a boring colour for the mini? And smooth or pebbled leather? :cry: I can't decide! Will be heading to the UK in late Dec or early Jan, and does anyone know what are the prices like in London and Ireland?
> Thanks in advance! : )



I felt the same way, I love the look of the Small Phantom & Mini on other people, but when I tried them on, they were just too overwhelmingly big on me & heavy too. That's why I end up with all 3 Micros, it's the best looking & perfect size for me. You should try them on & buy what looks proportionate to your body. Take note of the weight too.


----------



## Nattie35

Hello everyone. I was wondering if it's possible for Celine to put the same serial number on two different bags of the same color and style. Reason is, I just bought a smooth black mini from a dept store and I looked through some threads and a tpfer posted a bag for authentication with the same serial number as mine about 2 weeks ago. The bag also has some light scratches so I'm wondering if it's possible for two exact serial numbers or if someone previously bought this to sell it. TIA


----------



## Kreverest

Does anyone know if I can exchange a bag I bought in Paris in the New York store? Bought a micro in vermillion but didn't like the color when I saw it out of the store lighting...


----------



## chicceline

hyaokasin said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me make a decision. Should I get the mini luggage in smooth black or should I get this khaki one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438728
> View attachment 2438729
> 
> 
> In my collection I have:
> -Black trapeze pebbled leather with suede sides
> - Anthracite trapeze
> - Mini luggage in Sand
> - Mini luggage in Vermillion
> 
> Thank you.


The khaki is more special! I'd go with that in an instant (plus the colour will go with most other colours!). Good luck deciding


----------



## Kreverest

If you could own a luggage tote in any existing color, which would it be?


----------



## humourhu

Kreverest said:


> If you could own a luggage tote in any existing color, which would it be?



Beige


----------



## humourhu

Hey guys, I really need your suggestions on these 2 celine bags, and it is my FIRST Celine!!
1. Micro Luggage in dark blue (I forgot to ask the name of the color...)
2. Small Trapeze tri-color: this one https://www.google.com/search?q=cel...rapeze-reference-thread-741209-4.html;563;433 -- This color is REALLY cute and I love it when I saw it today...but would the white ears easy to get dirty??
And how can I upload a picture in this forum? I click 'Insert Image' icon but it asks for a URL...
Thank you so much!! Wish you all a happy new year!


----------



## Kiti

humourhu said:


> Hey guys, I really need your suggestions on these 2 celine bags, and it is my FIRST Celine!!
> 1. Micro Luggage in dark blue (I forgot to ask the name of the color...)
> 2. Small Trapeze tri-color: this one https://www.google.com/search?q=cel...rapeze-reference-thread-741209-4.html;563;433 -- This color is REALLY cute and I love it when I saw it today...but would the white ears easy to get dirty??
> And how can I upload a picture in this forum? I click 'Insert Image' icon but it asks for a URL...
> Thank you so much!! Wish you all a happy new year!



I'm also about to get my very first Celine...  I would get the Mini out of those two! But in your message you seemed more in love with the Trapeze


----------



## jenga112

Hey everyone! I need opinions....I have the nano in souris, but saw the royal blue nano (I think the color would be ink?) in Barney's recently and fell in love with it! Should I sell my souris nano for the blue nano or keep my souris? I am just thinking if the blue nano would be too picky with some outfits...


----------



## HeartInHerPurse

i love Celine so much.


----------



## Jadpe

My Celine family is growing by the minute... Should I make a collection thread?!


----------



## Piarpreet

Jadpe said:


> My Celine family is growing by the minute... Should I make a collection thread?!




Oui


----------



## Jadpe

Piarpreet said:


> Oui


Allright, I will then. *off to find my camera*


----------



## Piarpreet

Jadpe said:


> Allright, I will then. *off to find my camera*




Pls post link. Id love to see it!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Please help me  I will be getting a small phantom natural calf skin black and I would like to know the price in NYC at the moment thank you will do a reveal once I get it


----------



## myfirstchanel

I have a question in August of 2013 the phantom was 2600$ in NYC and is it true it's now 3100$ after only 5 months?


----------



## ShoeChoux

I THINK I remember seeing in someone's signature to contact them if anyone sees the "Celine Coral / Black / Beige Calfskin All Soft Shoulder Bag".

I forgot who it was so I'll just post my findings here and maybe it will be seen. I saw it here:
http://www.milanstation.net/hk/inde...ack-beige-calfskin-all-soft-shoulder-bag.html


----------



## heathernygren

Whew! I made it here! So sorry to anyone I hijacked!!!!!!!!! Had no idea how to use this site. 
Can someone tell me the most coveted Celine bag for 2014? First Celine bag. As I buy bags for myself, I am starting a collection to give to my daughter in 20 some years


----------



## heathernygren

Would a mini luggage be COMPLETELY too big for 5'4""?


----------



## smashinstyle

heathernygren said:


> Would a mini luggage be COMPLETELY too big for 5'4""?



I don't think so. I'm 5'3" and have a mini. It all depends on your own style and how you enjoy carrying your bags. I'm a huge fan of big bags, so my mini is perfect for me. Couldn't imagine carrying a smaller bag, like the micro luggage.


----------



## heathernygren

Thank you sooo much. I'm getting it!


----------



## smashinstyle

heathernygren said:


> Thank you sooo much. I'm getting it!



Congrats! Please post a reveal once you get it. xx


----------



## heathernygren

One more quest? Smooth or drummed?


----------



## ssv003

heathernygren said:


> One more quest? Smooth or drummed?




I have one of each. Smooth almond mini and drummed black mini. Both are so wonderful and have different pros/cons. 

To me, the smooth is so more luxurious because the interior is leather. Smooth softens in time but I've heard is more sturdy overall. My almond is incredibly sturdy and it's almost a year since I got it so I can't tell how it ages yet. One thing that can get annoying (to some people) is that you can see scratches and any marks made from using the bag on smooth leather. 

I just got a drummed black mini 3 weeks ago. I love it because it's hard to see scratches and marks. I've already run into some doors and other things unfortunately (lol) while wearing my bag and there isn't any wear shown. It's sturdy but has a little more flexibility as the interior is microfiber (fabric). I've seen drummed become more slouchy with time, but I think it depends on how you use and store your bag. Same with the smooth. I wish it had a leather interior but I think the pros outweigh the cons of the fabric interior (just my personal opinion).

I honestly love both bags in their own ways. 

Overall you can't go wrong with a mini. Both leathers serve their purposes and are beautiful. Let us know what you get!  Good luck choosing!


----------



## smashinstyle

heathernygren said:


> One more quest? Smooth or drummed?



Also, there are certain leathers that you can get that are more expensive than just smooth or drummed. For example, there's spazzolato which is a super shiny, patent-looking leather. Not sure how well that holds up over time, but I think a few TPFers have the spazzolato leather.

I personally have a mini in what's called "Baby Calfskin" which is a grainy leather, but not drummed. It's also got a slight shine to it, and it super sturdy and durable. It's lined in suede. 

I think there are also a few other different kinds of higher end leathers that are available, but those two are the first that have come to mind. However, if you want to stick with either smooth or drummed, I personally would go for the smooth, but that's my own personal choice. I think the smooth looks super luxurious and if I was going to get another luggage, I would get it in black smooth leather.


----------



## ssv003

smashinstyle said:


> Also, there are certain leathers that you can get that are more expensive than just smooth or drummed. For example, there's spazzolato which is a super shiny, patent-looking leather. Not sure how well that holds up over time, but I think a few TPFers have the spazzolato leather.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have a mini in what's called "Baby Calfskin" which is a grainy leather, but not drummed. It's also got a slight shine to it, and it super sturdy and durable. It's lined in suede.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are also a few other different kinds of higher end leathers that are available, but those two are the first that have come to mind. However, if you want to stick with either smooth or drummed, I personally would go for the smooth, but that's my own personal choice. I think the smooth looks super luxurious and if I was going to get another luggage, I would get it in black smooth leather.




+1. I'd also recommend palmellato or vegetal leather.


----------



## heathernygren

Glad you said that. My only option is smooth unless I wait til June/July


----------



## PetiteLoachie

Hi Friends,
I've been heavily perusing the Celine threads and admiring all your beautiful bags! I'm posting (my first) because I recently became consumed by this pouch sported by Ms Herimajination. Any ideas regarding the season, price, and where I could possibly find one of these? Thanks in advance!

pinterest.com/pin/260223684693219319/


----------



## Aluxe

Gosh, I hope I can close Celine's website - its playing Back to Life and I absolutely LOVE that song. Taking me to my happy place :giggles:


----------



## cotonblanc

PetiteLoachie said:


> Hi Friends,
> I've been heavily perusing the Celine threads and admiring all your beautiful bags! I'm posting (my first) because I recently became consumed by this pouch sported by Ms Herimajination. Any ideas regarding the season, price, and where I could possibly find one of these? Thanks in advance!
> 
> pinterest.com/pin/260223684693219319/



These were first released for Fall 2011. I think it has been carried over and maybe you can still find them in stores. Ask around. They retailed slightly more than the usual clutch pouch. I can't give you a price but probably over US$500 then.


----------



## PetiteLoachie

cotonblanc said:


> These were first released for Fall 2011. I think it has been carried over and maybe you can still find them in stores. Ask around. They retailed slightly more than the usual clutch pouch. I can't give you a price but probably over US$500 then.




Thank you cotonblanc, I'll start the search now and will keep you updated if anything turns up.


----------



## cotonblanc

PetiteLoachie said:


> Thank you cotonblanc, I'll start the search now and will keep you updated if anything turns up.







Found one on Yahoo Auctions Japan for US$436 before shipping/fees.


----------



## PetiteLoachie

cotonblanc said:


> Found one on Yahoo Auctions Japan for US$436 before shipping/fees.



Cotonblanc, you are a miracle worker, clothed in Celine. I am totally blown away by your search skills!


----------



## cotonblanc

PetiteLoachie said:


> Cotonblanc, you are a miracle worker, clothed in Celine. I am totally blown away by your search skills!




Lol. I comb through the Japanese sites almost daily. You can use fromjapan.co.jp to bid and buy. I have used the services before and it's very good. Almost addictive.


----------



## PetiteLoachie

cotonblanc said:


> Lol. I comb through the Japanese sites almost daily. You can use fromjapan.co.jp to bid and buy. I have used the services before and it's very good. Almost addictive.



It's like you're feeding crack to a baby. Fingers crossed and thanks for all the helpful tidbits!


----------



## cotonblanc

PetiteLoachie said:


> It's like you're feeding crack to a baby. Fingers crossed and thanks for all the helpful tidbits!



LOL ask and you shall receive! All the best.  I just completed 2 orders with fromjapan.co.jp and one of them is a Céline! And I'm in no way affiliated to them, of course. Just recommending good forwarding service.


----------



## Vivienne98

I'm 15, trying to save up for a celine *almost there , a couple hundreds to go * I'm heading for celine nano in red/hot pink ....just before I get my hands on it , do u guys think it's worth it?


----------



## ktjunejune

Hello I'm considering getting my first trapeze, when I got into looking I heard that some bags are made in Vietnam or there's a factory out there or what not, then I got confused, can you all help me out by answering? Thank you.


----------



## Renk09

Does anyone know where I can get this bag or if it's even still available ?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Hi, has anyone seen the new Azur Phantom yet?  Dying to get this bag, such a beautiful color!


----------



## SBunz25

I'm in the market for a new celine. I was needing a new black bag and wanted the mini but found that it was almost impossible to get one in US dept stores in black a few months ago- so I ended up getting taupe phantom which I love. Now I'm back to my issue at hand- I don't kno if I want mini anymore - thinking trapeze in large in black. Thoughts? Current US pricing? Thanks!


----------



## Lvgirl71

SBunz25 said:


> I'm in the market for a new celine. I was needing a new black bag and wanted the mini but found that it was almost impossible to get one in US dept stores in black a few months ago- so I ended up getting taupe phantom which I love. Now I'm back to my issue at hand- I don't kno if I want mini anymore - thinking trapeze in large in black. Thoughts? Current US pricing? Thanks!




For reg leather the Phantom pm is $3100. The advantage over the Mini is the Mini has a zipper on top to secure the bag, it's more structured than the Phantom. I have two Mini's And love it, the Phantom is my next bag!


----------



## Lvgirl71

ktjunejune said:


> Hello I'm considering getting my first trapeze, when I got into looking I heard that some bags are made in Vietnam or there's a factory out there or what not, then I got confused, can you all help me out by answering? Thank you.




I have never heard of Celine bags being made in Vietnam, they are made in Italy.


----------



## authenticate

Hi dear i'd like to ask about celine box & dust bag. I just purchased a Celine Edge in Navy blue and got a box & dust bag with leather piece on them! The size are approx 1.5x4cm. And they have color as same as the bag! I bought this bag from a friend of mine who got it as a gifts. Do i need to worry about these leather pieces? I've bought plenty of Celine luggage & trapeze bags but never find any leather piece sticking on the dust bag (&gift box also)! Any help would be appreciated  thanku


----------



## cotonblanc

authenticate said:


> Hi dear i'd like to ask about celine box & dust bag. I just purchased a Celine Edge in Navy blue and got a box & dust bag with leather piece on them! The size are approx 1.5x4cm. And they have color as same as the bag! I bought this bag from a friend of mine who got it as a gifts. Do i need to worry about these leather pieces? I've bought plenty of Celine luggage & trapeze bags but never find any leather piece sticking on the dust bag (&gift box also)! Any help would be appreciated  thanku




I would suggest you hurry to get it authenticated.


----------



## authenticate

cotonblanc said:


> I would suggest you hurry to get it authenticated.



I'll do it tomorrow. Need to get some rest now.. Thanks for your suggestion dear! And now i'm worried about this bag :'(
And the box isn't a magnetic box as you mentioned in 2011 post, but a simple white box like a shoe box but harder & thicker.


----------



## rubyshu

I'm in need of a little unbiased advice...
Do I go for a gently loved Mini in Ink Blue...not sure if a blue bag is neutral enough to carry daily? Or hold out for a basic black? I also hadn't really planned to be shopping for another bag right now but I'm a little afraid to pass this one up as it is a great price and a bag I have only dreamed of owning. Thoughts?


----------



## SBunz25

You should get black.


----------



## yjrockergal

How much is the celine mini pebbled in dune? I'm a dummy. Purchased a prada double zip a week ago to realized that I wanted a mini instead.


----------



## Virginiamb

rubyshu said:


> I'm in need of a little unbiased advice...
> Do I go for a gently loved Mini in Ink Blue...not sure if a blue bag is neutral enough to carry daily? Or hold out for a basic black? I also hadn't really planned to be shopping for another bag right now but I'm a little afraid to pass this one up as it is a great price and a bag I have only dreamed of owning. Thoughts?




I think the blue is a great choice.  It really adds alit to an outfit  To me that color is very neutral!


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

Virginiamb said:


> I think the blue is a great choice.  It really adds alit to an outfit  To me that color is very neutral!


I agree, one of my favorite bags is navy and I don't have any problem making it work.


----------



## miska

Does the trapeze stamped croc come in navy/blue color? I've seen the black, red and green/emerald, but blue?


----------



## cotonblanc

miska said:


> Does the trapeze stamped croc come in navy/blue color? I've seen the black, red and green/emerald, but blue?




Stamped croc Trapeze only came in grey and black. I don't ever recall red or emerald.


----------



## miska

cotonblanc said:


> Stamped croc Trapeze only came in grey and black. I don't ever recall red or emerald.



I think the emerald is from s/s 2014 and the blue one you posted here

So, there's no chance this one is legit either? such a pretty color!

<pic removed>


----------



## cotonblanc

miska said:


> I think the emerald is from s/s 2014 and the blue one you posted here
> 
> So, there's no chance this one is legit either? such a pretty color!
> 
> <pic removed>



The Ink one I posted is REAL spiny back crocodile, not stamped. The one you pictured is fake.


----------



## MAGJES

Fashionphile is so bad about listing an item incorrectly....always getting the color/leather wrong on most designer handbags.

Not even close on this one.
Where do they get their info??  

This is NOT Souris
http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Smooth-Leather-Micro-Luggage-Souris-52885


----------



## electrikdreams

Would someone with a better eye for colour than I do please advise me as to whether this bag is camel or havana?


----------



## cotonblanc

electrikdreams said:


> Would someone with a better eye for colour than I do please advise me as to whether this bag is camel or havana?



I think it is Camel. Always recall Havana to be much darker.


----------



## electrikdreams

Thank you! I was hoping it was camel. But the camel colour looks quite different in different lighting conditions and this post REALLY confused me: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/post-your-celine-bag-pictures-here-634082-79.html#post19427499


----------



## cotonblanc

Hmm, that is quite confusing. Now I am as confused. Haha, sorry I'm not much help. That post threw me off.





​This one is Havana.


----------



## electrikdreams

Haha. I think everyone is a bit confused. Both of these are cited as "camel" too  My dilemma is that I have this beautiful coat that I wear almost every day in winter, which is also "camel" coloured (much like the cloak in the first image I posted). And I just can't tell whether this bag will look good with it or absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## cotonblanc

MAGJES said:


> Fashionphile is so bad about listing an item incorrectly....always getting the color/leather wrong on most designer handbags.
> 
> Not even close on this one.
> Where do they get their info??
> 
> This is NOT Souris
> http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Smooth-Leather-Micro-Luggage-Souris-52885



The bag in the link is correctly listed as Camel, maybe they have updated the information since your post here.


----------



## Jasluxe

I'm not really active on the forum so forgive me if I'm posting this question in the wrong place, but I'm curious to know if there's a section where members sell their preloved bags?


----------



## cotonblanc

Jasluxe said:


> I'm not really active on the forum so forgive me if I'm posting this question in the wrong place, but I'm curious to know if there's a section where members sell their preloved bags?




Not quite. Buying and selling is prohibited on the forum.


----------



## MAGJES

cotonblanc said:


> The bag in the link is correctly listed as Camel, maybe they have updated the information since your post here.



I messaged them with the correct info.


----------



## miska

Just curious... for the first edition of the phantom stamped croc, the one with center seam, did it only come in black with black hardware? Did it come in grey stamped croc (with center seam) also?


----------



## fashion819

Hi was wondering if anyone knows the answer to my question....i keep seeing the celine mini luggage in the smooth leather...do they still make it in the pebble leather?


----------



## felinemeow

Hi fashion 819.. Yes they still make it in pebbled leather  I just got one


----------



## cotonblanc

fashion819 said:


> Hi was wondering if anyone knows the answer to my question....i keep seeing the celine mini luggage in the smooth leather...do they still make it in the pebble leather?





felinemeow said:


> Hi fashion 819.. Yes they still make it in pebbled leather  I just got one



Pebbled leather (the slouchy and soft variety) ended its run the Winter of 2010. Drummed leather (stiff with faux suede lining) is still available.


----------



## fashion819

felinemeow said:


> Hi fashion 819.. Yes they still make it in pebbled leather  I just got one




Thanks!! I just got one &#128513;


----------



## SBunz25

I want a micro in black smooth but it seems they are almost impossible to get in US stores. Any tips?


----------



## cotonblanc

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm a lady and I actually (sort of) sized down. I'm usually a 37.5 or 38, and my skates are 37. maybe it's a difference in season productions as mine or from the latest batch, or maybe a foot width issue as my feet are narrow and the skates are wide?
> 
> who knows, shoes are such particular things.



Your inbox is full! 

Answer to your question:
Light Taupe, I have a photo of a 18LT item.


----------



## bentleyblack

cotonblanc said:


> Your inbox is full!
> 
> Answer to your question:
> Light Taupe, I have a photo of a 18LT item.



Want this bag!! &#128522;


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

just a quick question: is the croc stamped Phantoms heavier than Phantoms made of other types of leather? 

I just bought a black croc stamped Phantom and I feel like it is heavier than other Phantoms I have tried on. I'm debating whether or not to sell it as the weight is now kind of turning me off the bag... 

THanks!


----------



## anneschoulassen

Hey girls,
I am from Denmark and have been in quite a while searching for a black micro celine luggage tote, but it is inpossible to find  I just LOVE the bag ind a want it.
Can you help me?
Kind regards from Anne,


----------



## xoxoceline

fashion819 said:


> Thanks!! I just got one &#128513;


Go to the Celine store in Beverly Hills! they have lots


----------



## xoxoceline

SBunz25 said:


> I want a micro in black smooth but it seems they are almost impossible to get in US stores. Any tips?


Go to the Celine store in Beverly Hills! they have lots


----------



## xoxoceline

celinephoeung said:


> View attachment 2524054
> View attachment 2524055
> View attachment 2524056
> 
> OMG I am obsessing over these new phantoms! My SA just sent photos and I am trying so hard not to get one! I can only get one so if it was you which would you get?! Also, contact her at cschubert@barneys.com if you like one!


I have seen all of those in the stores and i think the navy w/ green looks the best! plus it goes with everything


----------



## xoxoceline

rubyshu said:


> I'm in need of a little unbiased advice...
> Do I go for a gently loved Mini in Ink Blue...not sure if a blue bag is neutral enough to carry daily? Or hold out for a basic black? I also hadn't really planned to be shopping for another bag right now but I'm a little afraid to pass this one up as it is a great price and a bag I have only dreamed of owning. Thoughts?


I am deciding between the ink in the black also. Even though I love the look of all celine bags, i think that the black looks a little duller then the blue. Also the ink goes with everything. Treat it as black.


----------



## xoxoceline

Vivienne98 said:


> I'm 15, trying to save up for a celine *almost there , a couple hundreds to go * I'm heading for celine nano in red/hot pink ....just before I get my hands on it , do u guys think it's worth it?


I think you should get a black or blue color because you will be able to use it for a longer time. If I had to choose between the pink and red i would probably choose the red because the pink isn't quite as versatile.


----------



## xoxoceline

heathernygren said:


> Whew! I made it here! So sorry to anyone I hijacked!!!!!!!!! Had no idea how to use this site.
> Can someone tell me the most coveted Celine bag for 2014? First Celine bag. As I buy bags for myself, I am starting a collection to give to my daughter in 20 some years


I think for a first Celine if you have lots of spending money then go for the luggage. If you want something small to start with try the trio! Also in terms of sizing I'm about your 5'5 and i think that the micro is better because it weighs much less and in more manageable. That said the mini i also great if you carry lots of stuff. Let me know what you end up getting!


----------



## xoxoceline

shellllly said:


> Hi Celine lovers,
> 
> I would love the celine mini aka medium (?) luggage in black. I realise its out of season. Am i naive to think i might stumble upon it in NY next week?
> 
> Is my only hope a pre-loved?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Noo! they bring back the black every season or so! call the ny store or barneys and be put on the wait list


----------



## xoxoceline

I don't know which bag I should buy! I have a small trio in indigo blue and was thinking of buying a luggage. Should i get a navy, black, or ink micro luggage. Also has anyone heard of the new mini antigona from givenchy?


----------



## ssv003

xoxoceline said:


> Noo! they bring back the black every season or so! call the ny store or barneys and be put on the wait list



xoxoceline is right! I have confirmation from a Saks SA that they're getting in black mini luggages again in June and are taking reservations now. I'd call and get your name on a list. They are also getting a limited amount of black phantoms as well.


----------



## ssv003

xoxoceline said:


> I don't know which bag I should buy! I have a small trio in indigo blue and was thinking of buying a luggage. Should i get a navy, black, or ink micro luggage. Also has anyone heard of the new mini antigona from givenchy?



I'd go with black because it's classic and goes with everything! I've seen the new mini antigona. Pretty cute, but since I'm totally obsessed with the luggage totes, I'd go with that! Also prices increase every season for the luggages. I'd get it before it goes up again! Good luck and hope to see what you get!


----------



## ASC RESALE

ssv003 said:


> I'd go with black because it's classic and goes with everything! I've seen the new mini antigona. Pretty cute, but since I'm totally obsessed with the luggage totes, I'd go with that! Also prices increase every season for the luggages. I'd get it before it goes up again! Good luck and hope to see what you get!


Agreed, though there's really no bad choice here!


----------



## ASC RESALE

MAGJES said:


> I messaged them with the correct info.


I love an educated consumer!


----------



## PetiteLoachie

cotonblanc said:


> LOL ask and you shall receive! All the best.  I just completed 2 orders with fromjapan.co.jp and one of them is a Céline! And I'm in no way affiliated to them, of course. Just recommending good forwarding service.



Cotonblanc, thank you for all your help in tracking down this pouch - it is mine and all thanks to your Sherlock Holmes-ian skillz! I haven't posted any pictures yet since I spent a while holding my breath for the pouch to arrive and now can't seem to capture on my phone why exactly I love it so much. I think I need to stay away from Purseforum for a while to restrain my covetous heart from everyone's gorgeous Céline purchases! (Although... if you see a black trio for less than market rate...). Thanks for making my first few posts on the forum less intimidating and rewarding! x


----------



## MAGJES

Do all Nanos have the "8" mark on the zipper.  I just bought one and there is no "8" on the front little zipper nor on the top zipper.  (I have sent pics to authenticate4u tonight but am sitting here wondering what the outcome will be.)


----------



## missjesf

I was having a really hard time deciding between the Mini Luggage Tote in Souris and Black... I decided to go with Souris because I really do love the white stitchings. Plus, a few months ago, I purchased the Croc-embossed Phantom in Black.

Please tell me I made the right decision


----------



## ssv003

missjesf said:


> I was having a really hard time deciding between the Mini Luggage Tote in Souris and Black... I decided to go with Souris because I really do love the white stitchings. Plus, a few months ago, I purchased the Croc-embossed Phantom in Black.
> 
> Please tell me I made the right decision



I totally understand! It's a toughie. I say I understand because I have a black mini, black phantom, and black croc stamped phantom. To me, they're so different, especially use-wise. I suppose I also am a little crazy--though I will admit to being a black bag lover. I can't get enough. 

If money grew on trees, I'd get a souris, too! It's such a beautiful color. I definitely don't think you went wrong, but I understand why you're asking. 

Make sure it is what you want, though. I got a pre-loved navy mini because I thought I didn't need a black mini because I already had 2 black phantoms. I ended up selling the navy since the color wasn't exactly what I wanted then bought the black mini the next time it came available at a department store. Just make sure you have no regrets!


----------



## missjesf

ssv003 said:


> I totally understand! It's a toughie. I say I understand because I have a black mini, black phantom, and black croc stamped phantom. To me, they're so different, especially use-wise. I suppose I also am a little crazy--though I will admit to being a black bag lover. I can't get enough.
> 
> If money grew on trees, I'd get a souris, too! It's such a beautiful color. I definitely don't think you went wrong, but I understand why you're asking.
> 
> Make sure it is what you want, though. I got a pre-loved navy mini because I thought I didn't need a black mini because I already had 2 black phantoms. I ended up selling the navy since the color wasn't exactly what I wanted then bought the black mini the next time it came available at a department store. Just make sure you have no regrets!



Omg! Exactly what I mean! All three styles are different even though they are all in Black. This is quite funny, but I wanted a bad***-looking bag. I thought I would get that vibe from the Croc-Embossed Phantom but stupid me, didn't do my research first and settled for one with the gold hardware. So now it's not as bad***. Which is why I wanted the Mini in Black in drummed leather w/ SHW 

So happy that you now have three Black Célines and have no regrets 

I think my problem is, is that I am just greedy. I can't settle for one, but I need BOTH  Hopefully I will get my hands on one in the future!! 

I've also considered the Black Small Edge because it was Black and because of the price... (a bit more affordable than a luggage) but my mom thinks the structure of the bag is too simple compared to the luggage. Have you ever considered the Edge?


----------



## cristinag_

Hey Guys!

I'm new to PF so please bear with me! 

I'm heading to Paris this Summer for 2 weeks. What are the odds of me getting a solid neutral color (Black/Olive etc) Micro/Mini ? 

THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## Ninjakawasaki

I wonder whether Celine mini luggage comes in horse hair material?


----------



## axlm

Does anyone know if the horizontal cabas is available in London at the moment? I'm interested in both the plain leather and zippered versions.


----------



## xoxoceline

Ninjakawasaki said:


> I wonder whether Celine mini luggage comes in horse hair material?


Yes it comes in calf hair


----------



## articles

Hi all! I know I may be a little late to the party but... I was just wondering if anyone knew whether Céline still produced the trio clutches? Or whether I'd be able to hunt it down anywhere online?


----------



## Elliespurse

articles said:


> Hi all! I know I may be a little late to the party but... I was just wondering if anyone knew whether Céline still produced the trio clutches? Or whether I'd be able to hunt it down anywhere online?



Hi, the strapless trio from 2010? They are rare, see this reveal: REVEAL: Another CÉLINE Ultimate Holy Grail!


----------



## Ninjakawasaki

xoxoceline said:


> Yes it comes in calf hair




ohh thank you!! so I'm trying to look for a Celine nano calf hair that comes in navy blue ( on the ear) and greenish white (on the face).. Has Celine ever released this color combination in any of its collections? It'd be great if you can help!!! Thanks so much !


----------



## articles

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the strapless trio from 2010? They are rare, see this reveal: REVEAL: Another CÉLINE Ultimate Holy Grail!


Yes the strapless trio! Thanks for letting me know 

On a different note, does anyone have any websites they frequent to find Céline pieces from past collections? I already know of yoox, yahoo auctions japan, rakuten, from japan, ebay, vestiaire, vaunte etc. But are any other noteworthy websites?


----------



## cotonblanc

articles said:


> Yes the strapless trio! Thanks for letting me know
> 
> On a different note, does anyone have any websites they frequent to find Céline pieces from past collections? I already know of yoox, yahoo auctions japan, rakuten, from japan, ebay, vestiaire, vaunte etc. But are any other noteworthy websites?



Try RagTag Japan, try RealReal, try VideDressing, try DeluxeMall Singapore.


----------



## articles

cotonblanc said:


> Try RagTag Japan, try RealReal, try VideDressing, try DeluxeMall Singapore.


Thank you so much Cotonblanc!


----------



## xoxoceline

Ninjakawasaki said:


> ohh thank you!! so I'm trying to look for a Celine nano calf hair that comes in navy blue ( on the ear) and greenish white (on the face).. Has Celine ever released this color combination in any of its collections? It'd be great if you can help!!! Thanks so much !


Try calling a Celine store!


----------



## Virginiamb

If anyone knows where I could find a yellow nano I would appreciate it!  I would even consider orange too!  TIA!


----------



## stella16

Does any one know if there is an actual size called "Luggage" in the Celine?


----------



## smashinstyle

stella16 said:


> Does any one know if there is an actual size called "Luggage" in the Celine?



This size doesn't exist. Sizes from smallest to largest in the luggage are Nano, Micro, Mini, Small, Medium. Small and Medium are very rare finds. Nano, Micro, and Mini are the most common. Nano comes with a cross body strap. Micro and mini are hand-held only and cannot be worn over the shoulder.


----------



## articles

Hi all! Yesterday I was shopping at Christines in Melbourne, AUS, they had previously been a stockist of Céline accessories, however over the last year their stock had declined.. When I asked if they would be stocking Céline the SA told me they would not as Céline now only wants to stock stores which carry their RTW line as well... Anyone know if this is true? 

I can't see the reason for this except maybe to give the consumer a better understanding of the umbrella of the Céline brand but still.. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Rainbowfish0329

Can anyone tell me the current prices in Hong Kong and whether there'll be increases anytime soon? In particular mini luggage, phantom luggage and phantom cabas (I can't make up my mind lol!). Thanks in advance!


----------



## mira_mendes

Hey guys,

Hope smbdy can help me with the authentification of this celine trapez.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I believe it is a real one.

Need your help asap.

Thank you )


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hey guys so I just got a clutch pouch. But I want to know more about it. What season is this from and what model/style?

And what is this flap on the inside for? There is no pocket underneath the flap or anything it's just there.
Thanks in advance!!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ that's an iPad case I would think. It's the Coeur from Fall 2013 in Flamingo, possibly.


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG did I just buy an iPad case thinking it was a clutch? Wow the guy at Bergdorfs could've told me that...


----------



## 133nch

cristinag_ said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to PF so please bear with me!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading to Paris this Summer for 2 weeks. What are the odds of me getting a solid neutral color (Black/Olive etc) Micro/Mini ?
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH




Hi, it's abit late to reply, but iv just been to Paris and back and I think u are in a good chance of getting a neutral colour there coz I wanted a tri colour bag but unfortunately they only have many stocks of neutral solid colours .


----------



## xoxoceline

Virginiamb said:


> If anyone knows where I could find a yellow nano I would appreciate it!  I would even consider orange too!  TIA!


The barneys in Beverly Hills !


----------



## xoxoceline

cristinag_ said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm new to PF so please bear with me!
> 
> I'm heading to Paris this Summer for 2 weeks. What are the odds of me getting a solid neutral color (Black/Olive etc) Micro/Mini ?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH


Try calling the Celine store in Paris! Maybe they can put one on hold for you or something


----------



## partypanda

Hello all, does anyone know if the Case bag is still being made with the metal strap? I love the detailing of the metal strap but my NM only has Case bags with the leather strap and the SA informed me that they currently only have the black with SHW and orange with GHW in stores. Would there be a wider selection at a Celine boutique? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PMGarza

:help:If anyone sees or has a  Celine Gusset horizontal cabas in black (the one with zippers), please let me know, I'm looking for it and I haven't find one.


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

I'm dying to search for a celine pink fluo. There are so many fakes. If anyone spot one, please let me know. Thanks heaps


----------



## chloes12

Hi, not sure if it's still there but the saks in sf had it last time I was there about a month ago.


----------



## closetandcity

I have a question about the Céline Nano! I keep seeing pictures where the sides of the bag (where the hooks are for the strap) are droopy and the top is kinda falling backwards. I bought my Nano almost a month ago and I just want to know if that is a sign of aging or miss care!


----------



## ibeblessed

I'm new to Celine and I really want either a phantom or a mini luggage wondering what people prefer and why. Sorry I know these types of questions get asked alot.


----------



## xoxoceline

Virginiamb said:


> If anyone knows where I could find a yellow nano I would appreciate it!  I would even consider orange too!  TIA!


Try calling a Celine store or Barneys


----------



## xoxoceline

ibeblessed said:


> I'm new to Celine and I really want either a phantom or a mini luggage wondering what people prefer and why. Sorry I know these types of questions get asked alot.


I like both bags.. I have a nano luggage and trio. The luggage bags are more structured and zip up so it is easier to use. Also the phantom (even in the small size) is pretty big so if you like bigger bags then get that one! Also make sure you try all options in a store before you buy it!


----------



## ibeblessed

xoxoceline said:


> I like both bags.. I have a nano luggage and trio. The luggage bags are more structured and zip up so it is easier to use. Also the phantom (even in the small size) is pretty big so if you like bigger bags then get that one! Also make sure you try all options in a store before you buy it!



I have only seen the phantom the stores around me don't seem to carry the luggage I would have to order and have it shipped  
Do you know which one is heavier? 
I would rather get the lighter of the two.


----------



## ssv003

ibeblessed said:


> I have only seen the phantom the stores around me don't seem to carry the luggage I would have to order and have it shipped
> Do you know which one is heavier?
> I would rather get the lighter of the two.




Personally, I think the mini holds better and its structure is more conducive to carrying more weight comfortably. 

If you do go for a phantom, I tend to think that a leather interior phantom (one that is "heavy" to begin with) will overall feel lighter when compared to a less sturdy phantom regarding how it holds the weight of your items. This is my experience with my bags though ( I have minis, phantoms both suede and leather interiors, etc) Hope this helps!


----------



## corazonee

I own both a phantom and a luggage, and I have grown to prefer the phantom. It's just a matter of personal preference, I think. The phantom is definitely heavier.  It  also seems to be a more relaxed looked, which I prefer. The size is a bit annoying because you tend to hit people with the wings when in crowded places. I just personally like the 'wider' look over the 'elongated' look at the moment. I got an organizer that has zips so the issue of it being an open bag is fixable. Hope this helps.


----------



## xoxoceline

ibeblessed said:


> I have only seen the phantom the stores around me don't seem to carry the luggage I would have to order and have it shipped
> Do you know which one is heavier?
> I would rather get the lighter of the two.


Umm i'm not sure which is heavier, I think they might be around the same. Also, the phantom is wider and more causal where as the luggage is very structured.


----------



## LVLux

corazonee said:


> I own both a phantom and a luggage, and I have grown to prefer the phantom. It's just a matter of personal preference, I think. The phantom is definitely heavier.  It  also seems to be a more relaxed looked, which I prefer. The size is a bit annoying because you tend to hit people with the wings when in crowded places. I just personally like the 'wider' look over the 'elongated' look at the moment. I got an organizer that has zips so the issue of it being an open bag is fixable. Hope this helps.


Which liner did you find that has a zip too? Would live to get one for my phantoms too-TIA


----------



## hasana

I had the chance to grab a nano in fluo orange, god it was gorgeous, and I let it slip through my fingers and have been regretting it ever since. Anyone seen one floating about on the interwebs?


----------



## rajneon01

I love the trapeze bags, has anyone found that the all leather versions to be very delicate and gets scratched quite easily


----------



## cristinag_

133nch said:


> Hi, it's abit late to reply, but iv just been to Paris and back and I think u are in a good chance of getting a neutral colour there coz I wanted a tri colour bag but unfortunately they only have many stocks of neutral solid colours .




Perfect! Do you know which store I would have the most success in? I'm really crunched for time when I head there, so I really just want to get it and go! haha


----------



## cristinag_

xoxoceline said:


> Try calling the Celine store in Paris! Maybe they can put one on hold for you or something




I tried emailing them a couple times already just to inquire about stock and they never got back to me  

Which store would you recommend I go to first?


----------



## Lorde

I'm trying to decide between one of these 3 - for my first celine - so terribly confused. I want something that's versatile and classic, yet fun. So help please! 
Red trapeze 2800
Burgundy trapeze 3250
Cream phantom 3100


----------



## Kreverest

burgundy trapeze! (also do you know why it's more expensive?)


----------



## Lorde

Coz of the leather - it has natural calfskin while the red has textured calfskin. To make things more confusing there's burgundy phantom too &#128562;


----------



## sancheeks

burgundy trapeze! so gorgeous and classic


----------



## ibeblessed

Lorde said:


> I'm trying to decide between one of these 3 - for my first celine - so terribly confused. I want something that's versatile and classic, yet fun. So help please!
> Red trapeze 2800
> Burgundy trapeze 3250
> Cream phantom 3100



I have to say red trapeze. That looks sexy and I think that pebbled leather will not scratch easy. I saw the phantom for this fall. The display had a lot of scratches because the leather is so smooth.
Hope this helps


----------



## purselover001

what a collection


----------



## lisaloisxu

Hello all!! 

Iam new to the forum but I do have one specific question about celine bags 

Have any of you girls heard about the celine sample sales? 
I bought a celine phantom bag on eBay from a girl who said she got it from a celine sample sale but when I received the bag everything looks extremely legit but one thing is that there is no serial number. The girl claims that because it came from the sample sale some of the bags don't have serial numbers on it? 

Would any of you guys be able to answer my question because I'm debating on what to do with the purse.


----------



## Lorde

I ended up ordering the burgundy &#128516;&#128513;&#128525; can't wait!


----------



## kimi s

congrats!! good pick! we are bag twins!!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Lorde said:


> I ended up ordering the burgundy &#128516;&#128513;&#128525; can't wait!


Congrats! Excellent choice I'm on board for the burgundy


----------



## bagreedy

Just got a Edge in Orange at a great price! So excited!! Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## bagreedy

ibeblessed said:


> I have to say red trapeze. That looks sexy and I think that pebbled leather will not scratch easy. I saw the phantom for this fall. The display had a lot of scratches because the leather is so smooth.
> Hope this helps



Completely agree! The red is scrumptious!! Do you know what the name of that red is? It's really pretty, I might have to hit Evil bay to see if I can score one! These prices are insane!!


----------



## designerforever

hello all,

i'm trying to purchase my first celine bag but haven't made a decision on which size to get. I thinking between a micro or a mini luggage. Color would be something sharp like the cobalt blue, yellow, or red. Any suggestions on the size and other colors? 
Thanks!!


----------



## itsrainbowsmile

designerforever said:


> hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> i'm trying to purchase my first celine bag but haven't made a decision on which size to get. I thinking between a micro or a mini luggage. Color would be something sharp like the cobalt blue, yellow, or red. Any suggestions on the size and other colors?
> 
> Thanks!!




Micro cobalt blue


----------



## LOUKPEACH

designerforever said:


> hello all,
> 
> i'm trying to purchase my first celine bag but haven't made a decision on which size to get. I thinking between a micro or a mini luggage. Color would be something sharp like the cobalt blue, yellow, or red. Any suggestions on the size and other colors?
> Thanks!!


Micro +1


----------



## designerforever

So my SA contacted me about a blue luggage and i went in today to check it out. I was hoping it was the cobalt color but it was a indigo mini luggage. Does the cobalt look better or the Indigo? Also when i looked inside the bag, the lining didn't look smooth. The suede leather inside seems to bunch up at the bottom of the bag. Is this normal?


----------



## Jadpe

I've been a bad girl this week. Bought 4 Céline bags this week... New personal record


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jadpe said:


> I've been a bad girl this week. Bought 4 Céline bags this week... New personal record


Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## TB.

Has anyone experience with Louise 54 (Brussel)? Want to get my first Céline and they have quite a lot bags in stock but I cannot find a lot online about this store.


----------



## Elliespurse

TB. said:


> Has anyone experience with Louise 54 (Brussel)? Want to get my first Céline and they have quite a lot bags in stock but I cannot find a lot online about this store.



Hi, there's some info in this thread: Celine in Brussels?


----------



## TB.

Thanks Elliespurse 

Does anyone own a Céline in dark khaki or light taupe. Want to order the Tie in one of the two colours but I have not seen them in person yet. I would be more than happy if someone can post a picture.


----------



## cotonblanc

TB. said:


> Thanks Elliespurse
> 
> Does anyone own a Céline in dark khaki or light taupe. Want to order the Tie in one of the two colours but I have not seen them in person yet. I would be more than happy if someone can post a picture.














This is the Tie in Dark Khaki.











This is it in Light Taupe.​


----------



## TB.

Thanks a Lot cotonblanc! &#128522;

I asked at several stores in Europe but none of them has the light taupe in Medium available. Which season is this colour? Has anyone seen it anywhere? I NEED this bag &#128532;


----------



## missmoimoi

Saw a Hall of Shame item the other day at dwntwn Winners.  Here's a fake All Soft for $40


----------



## missmoimoi

Is the micro or mini luggage still available in souris with white stitching?  Sm Trapeze in souris was also tdf.


----------



## cotonblanc

eva4639d said:


> fake or real???





eva4639d said:


> Hi girls, I need help....................
> I want buy some used celine bag from network, but I not sure is real or fake, Please can tell me this bag is real or fake!
> Thanks a lot of   beautiful girls!!!!!!!!!!



There is a proper Authenticate This Céline thread here. Please post it there and follow the guidelines.

If I were you, I would not pursue that bag.


----------



## cotonblanc

There is a proper Authenticate This Céline thread here. Please post it there and follow the guidelines as indicated in the first post.

Item: 
Seller: 
Item number: 
Link: 



clbanlaygas said:


> Hi ladies, can someone help me please to check whether this is an authentic Celine phantom..please...pretty please
> 
> http://markavip.com/ae/campaigns/1407cle.html


----------



## eva4639d

Thanks!!
who can tell me  this bag is real or fake?


----------



## Elliespurse

eva4639d said:


> Thanks!!
> who can tell me  this bag is real or fake?



Hi, we only have one thread for asking authentication questions.

It's in the Celine Shopping section above (see the authentication thread).

They only answer in this thread.


Good luck.


----------



## Liali

Hey everyone 

I want to sell my brandnew black Celine Mini Luggage (drummed leather) and get the same one but in the micro size. I know that especially a black micro is probably hard to get but does anyone of you know a shop in Europe that ships (to Germany) and might have a black micro?

I'm just a little scared that I sell my "big girl" and won't ever get my hands on the micro? Also, how much is a drummed micro in Europe currently, any suggestions? I pad 2000&#8364; for my Mini. 

Thank you!!


----------



## mokummeisje

Liali said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I want to sell my brandnew black Celine Mini Luggage (drummed leather) and get the same one but in the micro size. I know that especially a black micro is probably hard to get but does anyone of you know a shop in Europe that ships (to Germany) and might have a black micro?
> 
> I'm just a little scared that I sell my "big girl" and won't ever get my hands on the micro? Also, how much is a drummed micro in Europe currently, any suggestions? I pad 2000 for my Mini.
> 
> Thank you!!




I bought my micro last month in Florence, Italy for 1850. The SA there said that the black micro is the hardest color and size to find and she had a tons of micros (except black) stock. I would not give up the mini till you find your micro....since it could be a while! Why are you selling your mini?


----------



## Liali

mokummeisje said:


> I bought my micro last month in Florence, Italy for 1850. The SA there said that the black micro is the hardest color and size to find and she had a tons of micros (except black) stock. I would not give up the mini till you find your micro....since it could be a while! Why are you selling your mini?



Thank you for your answer!  May I ask if you have an E-Mail Adress of the shop in Florence so I could get in touch with them?

I just find that the Mini seems not the right size on me - if I could have an opportunity to use a shoulder strap on it it would work perfect but with only the handles I just feel like it looks too big on me


----------



## Liali

Update: thought I am calling the Celine Store in Berlin and maybe they have the micro in black and drummed leather.. and they do!!! Calling this day a lucky one for me lol!


----------



## Mslizzy

Hi Everyone

I'm new to Celine and currently considering the Celine Mini Smooth Leather handbag.
Can anyone who has this bag tell me if this type of leather shows scratches and scuffs easily.  Appreciate any information.


----------



## lalala1

jenaywins said:


> ^ I love that colour brown!!


gorgous!!!!


----------



## february1955

Hey guys! I'm thinking about selling my black mini luggage in smooth leather to buy a more practical bag like the trapeze (because it has a shoulder strap). The luggage is such a beautiful bag and the leather feels really soft and everything but I don't take it out as often as I thought I would because you can only carry the bag on the arm and my arms get tired quite fast. So I thought about getting the trapeze because it has a shoulder strap which I'm really a fan of! 
I'm not really sure what to do because it's such a gorgeous bag but I don't want it to be some kind of "closet ornament". 
Should I keep the luggage or sell it? I'd love to hear your opinion on that!


----------



## closetandcity

Mslizzy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm new to Celine and currently considering the Celine Mini Smooth Leather handbag.
> Can anyone who has this bag tell me if this type of leather shows scratches and scuffs easily.  Appreciate any information.





I have a nano in smooth leather and it does not scratch easily!! The leather is amazing quality and I have no complaints!!!! I don't know if it is the same leather as the mini, but I'm guessing it is- so you definitely get the bag, scuff marks and scratches won't be noticed!!!


----------



## jaserendipituy

Hi guys i am considering phantom bag in small. Do you think this website sells legit bags.

porter
http://www.portero.com/celine-runway-electric-blue-smooth-leather-medium-phantom-tote-bag

Please let me know and big or different in size is medium from the small size


----------



## Une_passante

february1955 said:


> Hey guys! I'm thinking about selling my black mini luggage in smooth leather to buy a more practical bag like the trapeze (because it has a shoulder strap). The luggage is such a beautiful bag and the leather feels really soft and everything but I don't take it out as often as I thought I would because you can only carry the bag on the arm and my arms get tired quite fast. So I thought about getting the trapeze because it has a shoulder strap which I'm really a fan of!
> I'm not really sure what to do because it's such a gorgeous bag but I don't want it to be some kind of "closet ornament".
> Should I keep the luggage or sell it? I'd love to hear your opinion on that!



I would get rid of it and get smthg I would get more use out .
It would be quite a waste to let it collect dust in your closet.
Get what works for you.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jaserendipituy said:


> Hi guys i am considering phantom bag in small. Do you think this website sells legit bags.
> 
> porter
> http://www.portero.com/celine-runway-electric-blue-smooth-leather-medium-phantom-tote-bag
> 
> Please let me know and big or different in size is medium from the small size


$3999!!! OMG. You can get the same Phantom bag from Celine boutique for just $3100 and worry free. Why do you want to spend that much money on a site you don't trust?


----------



## jaserendipituy

LOUKPEACH said:


> $3999!!! OMG. You can get the same Phantom bag from Celine boutique for just $3100 and worry free. Why do you want to spend that much money on a site you don't trust?



oh really i thought phantoms are more expensive than mini luggage. I have mini luggage i paid 3.4k or 3.6k after tax at HR here in Toronto. Probably coz i saw in python one and that was 6000 or something.

I guess i will check HR and one more boutique here in toronto


----------



## kathypingu

Hello everyone!! I'm going to get my first nano. I'm so excited!!! Thinking which colour should I get. Royal Blue or Red? Please help!


----------



## closetandcity

kathypingu said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm going to get my first nano. I'm so excited!!! Thinking which colour should I get. Royal Blue or Red? Please help!



Congrats!!!  

If you wear a lot of dark coloured jeans I'd recommend the Royal Blue because of colour  transferring onto your bag! But if you're not a jeans girl go for the red! (Even though it might be hard to pair it up with many outfits!!)


----------



## kathypingu

Thanks for your comment!! It's so difficult to make a decision! Hope that I could get both but that's not possible. I seldom wear jeans and I was also thinking whether red is difficult to match different outfits.


----------



## closetandcity

kathypingu said:


> Thanks for your comment!! It's so difficult to make a decision! Hope that I could get both but that's not possible. I seldom wear jeans and I was also thinking whether red is difficult to match different outfits.




You are very welcome!!  I have a red Michael Kors bag that rarely gets used because I can only pair it with so many outfits before it gets repetitive!  

I would definitely suggest the blue one! If you're paying that much money for a beautiful purse might as well get a colour that you'll be able to wear all the time!!


----------



## januaryred

I am after either a Celine Phantom or a Celine Luggage does anyone have a rough price guide line in USD?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

januaryred said:


> I am after either a Celine Phantom or a Celine Luggage does anyone have a rough price guide line in USD?


For non exotic leather

Small Phantom bag is $3100 
Nano Luggage is $2700 in solid color and $2900 in bi or tricolor
Micro Luggage is $2900 and $3100
Mini Luggage is $3100 and $3300


----------



## januaryred

LOUKPEACH said:


> For non exotic leather
> 
> Small Phantom bag is $3100
> Nano Luggage is $2700 in solid color and $2900 in bi or tricolor
> Micro Luggage is $2900 and $3100
> Mini Luggage is $3100 and $3300



Thank you so much, Thats been really helpful oh and last question do you know how much the fall 2014 cabas phantom handbags are?


----------



## mokummeisje

I am in Seattle and Barney's has two micros on display, one in Dune (or maybe Sand) and one in red (don't know the official name of color) $2900 each. Thought I share since micros are hard to find....


----------



## Liali

Hey everyone,

As I recently posted, I finally can get my hands on a black micro luggage - they even have both the smooth and the drummed leather in stock  The SA said the smooth is more sensitive but holds its shape better than the drummed leather. What do you guys think? I thought the drummed one holds the structure of the bag better?! Heelp me please.


----------



## closetandcity

I saw a Céline bag online that had gold hardware and it was pebbled. (which I think it's fake) Is that combo even possible? I always thought that the luggage collection had strict "regulations" on their hardware and skins. Like gold hardware is only for smooth bags and silver hardware is only for pebbled bags. Or did things change?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

januaryred said:


> Thank you so much, Thats been really helpful oh and last question do you know how much the fall 2014 cabas phantom handbags are?


I believe it is $1400


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Liali said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> As I recently posted, I finally can get my hands on a black micro luggage - they even have both the smooth and the drummed leather in stock  The SA said the smooth is more sensitive but holds its shape better than the drummed leather. What do you guys think? I thought the drummed one holds the structure of the bag better?! Heelp me please.


Your SA is correct. Drummed/Pebble is scratch resistance but might loose it shape through time depends on how you use it. Smooth leather is easy to see signs of wear but very structure.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

closetandcity said:


> I saw a Céline bag online that had gold hardware and it was pebbled. (which I think it's fake) Is that combo even possible? I always thought that the luggage collection had strict "regulations" on their hardware and skins. Like gold hardware is only for smooth bags and silver hardware is only for pebbled bags. Or did things change?


I have seen some Celine bags in drummed/pebble leather with gold hardware


----------



## cotonblanc

closetandcity said:


> I saw a Céline bag online that had gold hardware and it was pebbled. (which I think it's fake) Is that combo even possible? I always thought that the luggage collection had strict "regulations" on their hardware and skins. Like gold hardware is only for smooth bags and silver hardware is only for pebbled bags. Or did things change?




False. Winter 2012 smooth black luggage with burgundy edges has silver stamping and hardware. This rule is not standing.


----------



## closetandcity

Thank you ladies for answering so quickly!! You're the best!! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## kcarmona

Hi everyone! I have a topic on this but no one has replied and I'm going crazy. I purchased a Phantom that is now in the process of being authenticated by Authenticate4u. Everything seemed fine but I noticed the front logo says CELINE and underneath made in Italy vs. CELINE and PARIS underneath. Is this a dead giveaway that I have a fake?


----------



## closetandcity

kcarmona said:


> Hi everyone! I have a topic on this but no one has replied and I'm going crazy. I purchased a Phantom that is now in the process of being authenticated by Authenticate4u. Everything seemed fine but I noticed the front logo says CELINE and underneath made in Italy vs. CELINE and PARIS underneath. Is this a dead giveaway that I have a fake?





I've never seen a Céline with ITALY on the bottom of the front logo :/


----------



## tgonzales98

Hi everyone! I'm wanting to sell my mini and don't know where to start. Don't want to take less than 2k. It's in excellent condition. Any recommendations?  I would even be willing to trade for a nano. The mini is just too hard to carry when having to chase after two little ones. Again, any ideas where to start?


----------



## closetandcity

tgonzales98 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm wanting to sell my mini and don't know where to start. Don't want to take less than 2k. It's in excellent condition. Any recommendations?  I would even be willing to trade for a nano. The mini is just too hard to carry when having to chase after two little ones. Again, any ideas where to start?





You should try fashionphile!!!


----------



## tgonzales98

closetandcity said:


> You should try fashionphile!!!


I'm just worried they'll low-ball me. But, I guess it couldn't hurt to get a quote. I wonder if they off trades...I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## closetandcity

tgonzales98 said:


> 'm just worried they'll low-ball me. But, I guess it couldn't hurt to get a quote. I wonder if they off trades...I'll check it out. Thanks!





I'll try to find a couple more websites for you; I know there are tons of websites that buy off pre loved goods! You should consider creating a tread and ask if someone wants to buy your lovely bag or if they are willing to do a trade! Also try eBay and Amazon!  xx


----------



## kcarmona

closetandcity said:


> I've never seen a Céline with ITALY on the bottom of the front logo :/




I know it's very weird. It actually says "Made In Italy" and not just ITALY. But I haven't been able to find any - real or fake - that say that. Very nerve wracking!


----------



## cotonblanc

closetandcity said:


> I'll try to find a couple more websites for you; I know there are tons of websites that buy off pre loved goods! You should consider creating a tread and ask if someone wants to buy your lovely bag or if they are willing to do a trade! Also try eBay and Amazon!  xx




Buying and selling isn't permitted on the forum.


----------



## tgonzales98

Other website ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## closetandcity

cotonblanc said:


> Buying and selling isn't permitted on the forum.




Oops! Didn't know that! Pretend I didn't say it! x.x


----------



## closetandcity

tgonzales98 said:


> Other website ideas would be appreciated!



These two websites (aside from fashionphile) are the only ones that I'd recommend you checking out!!  

http://www.malleries.com/ (Malleries)
http://www.walkinmycloset.com/designers-recycle/list/bags (Walk in my closet)


----------



## closetandcity

kcarmona said:


> I know it's very weird. It actually says "Made In Italy" and not just ITALY. But I haven't been able to find any - real or fake - that say that. Very nerve wracking!



I'll do some research, if I find anything I'll let you know!!  xx


----------



## kcarmona

closetandcity said:


> I'll do some research, if I find anything I'll let you know!!  xx




Thanks so much!


----------



## chicceline

closetandcity said:


> You should try fashionphile!!!


Other great options are Vestiaire and Designer-vintage.nl

Good luck!!


----------



## closetandcity

chicceline said:


> Other great options are Vestiaire and Designer-vintage.nl
> 
> Good luck!!





And the Real Real!! All great websites!!  xx


----------



## januaryred

Does anybody have any pictures of the Celine Phantom in Indigo? Any thoughts on that colour?


----------



## closetandcity

Fashionphile is selling 4 minis in black leather ( I _think_ 3 smooth, 1 pebbled) and two micros and a black trapeze with a croc embossed flap!  xx


----------



## yyyang

hi all!

I tried to make a specific post for this but, somehow i couldnt.
Anyway, i have a medium celine trapeze and the shape is getting weirder. Especially, the wings (side part). It is bent forward.

Any tips on reshaping celine trapeze? thanks!


----------



## kcarmona

Does anyone know if the Felt Phantoms are made anymore? Or if not, if there's a possibility that any stores still have any in stock? I  recently saw one posted online and I love the look of them!


----------



## mokummeisje

kcarmona said:


> Does anyone know if the Felt Phantoms are made anymore? Or if not, if there's a possibility that any stores still have any in stock? I  recently saw one posted online and I love the look of them!




They are still made. Saw 2 of them about a month back in Amsterdam!


----------



## kcarmona

mokummeisje said:


> They are still made. Saw 2 of them about a month back in Amsterdam!




Thanks! Do you know if you're the same price as the leather?


----------



## leboymm

the blue one seems very nice


----------



## Une_passante

kcarmona said:


> Thanks! Do you know if you're the same price as the leather?


They are cheaper


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kcarmona said:


> Thanks! Do you know if you're the same price as the leather?


I saw one myself @Barneys Madison Ave. The Blue one you just posted picture on the other topic.

The price is much cheaper than the regular leather Phantom only $2000 something. But I would pay a bit more for leather one.


----------



## mokummeisje

Une_passante said:


> They are cheaper




They were 1400 in Amsterdam


----------



## bagreedy

Most things r cheaper in Europe


----------



## kcarmona

Thanks everyone! I was able to score one at BG and it was $2100! Yay!


----------



## Liali

Hey everyone!
I just got my Celine Mini Luggage out of its dust bag (I cushioned it from the inside and I never used the bag yet!) and have seen that the inside material is looking wavy! (I'll adjust a pic) and some other issues I am totally not happy with - they are minimal but they are there! Has anyone had similar issues? I guess I am going to contact Céline about it and see what they can do as the bag has a 2 year warranty and I purchased it this June..


----------



## Une_passante

kcarmona said:


> Thanks everyone! I was able to score one at BG and it was $2100! Yay!



Congrats!!!

May we see it?


----------



## kcarmona

Une_passante said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> May we see it?




I actually had to order it from Bergdorf's (I'm in FL) but when I get it I will definitely do a reveal! I'm so excited as this is my very first full price, brand new bag purchase!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kcarmona said:


> I actually had to order it from Bergdorf's (I'm in FL) but when I get it I will definitely do a reveal! I'm so excited as this is my very first full price, brand new bag purchase!


Can't wait for your modeling picture too.


----------



## kcarmona

LOUKPEACH said:


> Can't wait for your modeling picture too.




Thanks! I'm nervous about how it will look because I'm 4'11 so hopefully it doesn't look too big &#128513;


----------



## vannec

I getting ready to purchase my first Celine Mini Luggage and I'm debating between the Black and the Ingido. Thoughts?


----------



## drewz

Hi everyone

How would you recommend I purchase from Rag Tag Japan? 

Thank you so much


----------



## cotonblanc

drewz said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> How would you recommend I purchase from Rag Tag Japan?
> 
> Thank you so much



Yes, I have ordered Céline clothes from RagTag Japan. Highly recommended.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

I was planning to get my first Celine moto jacket from Celine boutique. So yesterday I stopped by at the Fashion District in Miami. However I came out empty handed. The price was increased to $4300 before tax!!! 

Can anyone tell me where can I still find the old price? 
Do you think this jacket worth $4300?


----------



## fleurpavot

LOUKPEACH said:


> I was planning to get my first Celine moto jacket from Celine boutique. So yesterday I stopped by at the Fashion District in Miami. However I came out empty handed. The price was increased to $4300 before tax!!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me where can I still find the old price?
> Do you think this jacket worth $4300?




Hi Loukpeach... Yikes on the price increase. Maybe try to order from Departement Feminin? They have it listed in the 3s... I'm not sure about extra shipping/customs costs. The jacket is really beautiful...


----------



## drewz

cotonblanc said:


> Yes, I have ordered Céline clothes from RagTag Japan. Highly recommended.


Hi CotonBlanc!

Thanks so much - would I need to use a forwarding service? There doesn't seem to have a translated English website.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

fleurpavot said:


> Hi Loukpeach... Yikes on the price increase. Maybe try to order from Departement Feminin? They have it listed in the 3s... I'm not sure about extra shipping/customs costs. The jacket is really beautiful...


Thank you so much. I'll give it a try and hope it comes out cheaper than buying in the US.


----------



## cotonblanc

drewz said:


> Hi CotonBlanc!
> 
> Thanks so much - would I need to use a forwarding service? There doesn't seem to have a translated English website.



I used fromjapan.co.jp for all my Japan orders. Highly recommended as well.


----------



## Allla

I am an avid handbag collector mainly LV and Mulberry, I have been thinking of branching out...lol
And the celine mini Givenchy Antigona and chanel GST are the three I am debating on.
I tried the Celine in the shop once and it was awfully heavy !
I love the look of the Celine and here where I live I've never seen it carried.
Any thoughts from Celine lovers appreciated !


----------



## mokummeisje

Allla said:


> I am an avid handbag collector mainly LV and Mulberry, I have been thinking of branching out...lol
> 
> And the celine mini Givenchy Antigona and chanel GST are the three I am debating on.
> 
> I tried the Celine in the shop once and it was awfully heavy !
> 
> I love the look of the Celine and here where I live I've never seen it carried.
> 
> Any thoughts from Celine lovers appreciated !




I felt the same way about the Celine mini, to heavy and big (I am 5'8", thought it was still to big) I bought the Micro and it is the perfect weight! I would look onto a mini if I was you...


----------



## kimchikisses

Hi guys! I'm about to buy my very first Celine and suddenly my mom wants to join the bandwagon. She loves the luggage tote but she wants the option of carrying it on her shoulder. I was wondering if Celine still sells the luggage shoulder or is it already discontinued? If it is still available, will I be able to find one in Paris?


----------



## LaureW

HELP. I'm looking for a box bag with silver hardware. Does anyone know if they have silver hardware in the current collection? and what colours? thank you!


----------



## ibeblessed

januaryred said:


> Does anybody have any pictures of the Celine Phantom in Indigo? Any thoughts on that colour?




The indigo is so pretty its actually darker in person. A pic my SA sent me when I ordered mine. I also got the nano in indigo loved the color so much.


----------



## north

LaureW said:


> HELP. I'm looking for a box bag with silver hardware. Does anyone know if they have silver hardware in the current collection? and what colours? thank you!


There is a box bag in burgundy with silver hardware on Vestiaire Collective


----------



## happynods

hello everyone

can i find out if celine has made changes to the straps of their nanos over the years? the straps on  celine nano bought in 2011 is different from the ones in the boutique now. thank you!


----------



## Alto

Hi everyone,  I just purchased my first previously owned bag.  It also happens to be my first Celine .   I'm a little nervous because I purchased it from an individual on ebay.  I know it's hard for you guys to evaluate until I get the bag, but I was hoping for some feedback in the meantime.   
Attached are pictures along with the description and price I paid.  I want to hear your honest thoughts.  Did I get taken or was this just a really good deal?  Thank you for your help!

Price (including shipping) - $1,570.00

Description -
Authentic Celine Mini Luggage Tote Black Smooth Leather with care card and dust bag. In excellent condition only used once and there are no scuffs or stains anywhere on it. This bag measures about 12" x 12". International buyers might incur customs fees which I will not be responsible for, please keep this in mind if unsure about the purchase. Questions must be answered before placing a bid.


----------



## Alto

Here is another photo.  I'm brand new to the site and can't figure out how to post multiply photos


----------



## Alto

Back of bag and inside.  Thank you in advance for your opinions!!!


----------



## hasana

Just stopped by the Celine boutique today and tried on some lovely trapeze bags. The SA said it was a size medium, and that the trapeze only comes in a small and medium. Does anyone know how many sizes the trapeze comes in?? What're the dimension differences between the medium and large?
Cause I found this gorgeous one on ebay that I'm considering, but it's described as size large. So confused!! Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Une_passante

hasana said:


> Just stopped by the Celine boutique today and tried on some lovely trapeze bags. The SA said it was a size medium, and that the trapeze only comes in a small and medium. Does anyone know how many sizes the trapeze comes in?? What're the dimension differences between the medium and large?
> Cause I found this gorgeous one on ebay that I'm considering, but it's described as size large. So confused!! Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks!!


I believe the large trapeze doesn't come with a shoulder strap.
If you go to the trapeze thread, the dimensions are listed in the 1st few pages. HTH


----------



## Yoshi1296

So I was at my local Celine boutique and I asked my SA if they get to wear Celine at work and he replied "The women that work here get to wear Celine but Celine doesn't do menswear so the guys are provided with Givenchy." That is so cool I didn't know Celine and Givenchy were so close like that! I know they are both part of LVMH but still really cool!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Yoshi1296 said:


> So I was at my local Celine boutique and I asked my SA if they get to wear Celine at work and he replied "The women that work here get to wear Celine but Celine doesn't do menswear so the guys are provided with Givenchy." That is so cool I didn't know Celine and Givenchy were so close like that! I know they are both part of LVMH but still really cool!!!


Oh I really have no I idea that all those clothes they're wearing is Celine and Givenchy. Gosh I'm so jealous


----------



## death2thepixies

I purchased a preowned black Horizontal Gusset Cabas with silver hardware from Realreal.com, when it arrived I was pleasantly surprised that the leather was thick and pebbled in texture (also has a slight sheen to it) instead of lambskin. Does anyone know what season it would be from? I'm thinking probably recent as the interior is PU.


----------



## cotonblanc

death2thepixies said:


> I purchased a preowned black Horizontal Gusset Cabas with silver hardware from Realreal.com, when it arrived I was pleasantly surprised that the leather was thick and pebbled in texture (also has a slight sheen to it) instead of lambskin. Does anyone know what season it would be from? I'm thinking probably recent as the interior is PU.



That might be goatskin and sometime in late 2013, I believe.


----------



## death2thepixies

cotonblanc said:


> That might be goatskin and sometime in late 2013, I believe.



Awesome, thanks Cotonblanc


----------



## devoted7

Is a medium luggage hard to come by? It seems most SA's say the mini is the largest of all but I assume it's the largest they have in store.


----------



## cotonblanc

devoted7 said:


> Is a medium luggage hard to come by? It seems most SA's say the mini is the largest of all but I assume it's the largest they have in store.



Medium has been discontinued. The largest size after the Mini is the Small.


----------



## devoted7

cotonblanc said:


> Medium has been discontinued. The largest size after the Mini is the Small.



So it goes nano, mini, small? Thanks in advance


----------



## cotonblanc

devoted7 said:


> So it goes nano, mini, small? Thanks in advance



Nano, Micro, Mini, Small as of Winter 2014.


----------



## Comingsprings

Hi, Everyone

I HAVE A VINTAGE CELINE HANDBAG AND I WANNA ADD A DETACHABLE SHOULDER STRAP TO IT. DOES CELINE STORE OFFER DETACHABLE STRAP?


----------



## principessa24

Hi ladies!  I have a question for those of you who have purchased Luggage totes.  I'm considering buying one, but have some reservations.  On one hand, I don't want to purchase one and have it eventually go the way of the rainbow LVs or the Chloe Paddington.  On the other hand, I have been burned by price increases with other brands before and don't want it to happen again, so I am looking to make up my mind before next year.  

Have you found your Luggage to be a worthwhile investment, or do you have any regrets (or find that you have stopped carrying it as much as you did a couple of years ago)?  I felt comfortable buying bags like the Chanel flap because I know I will still be carrying it 20, 30, 40 years from now, but I don't know if I can say that for a certainty about the Luggage.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

principessa24 said:


> Hi ladies!  I have a question for those of you who have purchased Luggage totes.  I'm considering buying one, but have some reservations.  On one hand, I don't want to purchase one and have it eventually go the way of the rainbow LVs or the Chloe Paddington.  On the other hand, I have been burned by price increases with other brands before and don't want it to happen again, so I am looking to make up my mind before next year.
> 
> Have you found your Luggage to be a worthwhile investment, or do you have any regrets (or find that you have stopped carrying it as much as you did a couple of years ago)?  I felt comfortable buying bags like the Chanel flap because I know I will still be carrying it 20, 30, 40 years from now, but I don't know if I can say that for a certainty about the Luggage.  Thank you in advance!


IMO Luggage is so classic and like you said price is going up and up and up. You will never go wrong with Celine Luggage seriously. 

Micro is my favorite. Which size is you are planing to purchase?


----------



## principessa24

LOUKPEACH said:


> Micro is my favorite. Which size is you are planing to purchase?



I would buy the Mini size.  I don't want too large of a bag, but I'm taller than average (5'8"), so I think the Micro would look too small on me.

I'm stuck between a Luggage and a Trapeze, and I saw the Belt bag too and it's gorgeous, so there's that as well.  Such a hard decision!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

principessa24 said:


> I would buy the Mini size.  I don't want too large of a bag, but I'm taller than average (5'8"), so I think the Micro would look too small on me.
> 
> I'm stuck between a Luggage and a Trapeze, and I saw the Belt bag too and it's gorgeous, so there's that as well.  Such a hard decision!!


Did you try carry all of them? My first Celine bag was Mini and I enjoyed using it so much.


----------



## parislouboutin

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but I don't have enough privileges to make a new post. I purchased a Celine ponyhair Trapeze on ebay which was first authenticated real on TPF but later said to be fake as kind TPF'er said ponyhair Trapeze bags must have flaps made of pony and that my model has never been made 

Does anyone have a ponyhair Trapeze or know anything about it? I've desperately been trying to research online but am coming up short.

I have a case open on ebay and don't want to keep the seller waiting while I wait for Authenicate First to come back

I've attached some pictures, I don't know if they'll help ID this particular Trapeze to any experts or anyone who owns/is knowledgeable about ponyhair Trapeze.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271608728261?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## KatePippa

Hello,
I am looking for a neutral colour Celine micro luggage. I am thinking of a beige or taupe or camel colour...but I need to know the exact name that Celine actually calls these colours so I can do my online research and comparisons and make my decision. Next step would be to find that colour in store..
Please help!
Thaaanks


----------



## mokummeisje

KatePippa said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a neutral colour Celine micro luggage. I am thinking of a beige or taupe or camel colour...but I need to know the exact name that Celine actually calls these colours so I can do my online research and comparisons and make my decision. Next step would be to find that colour in store..
> Please help!
> Thaaanks




Dune is a great neutral beige color. Souris is a taupe color and darker than Dune.


----------



## KatePippa

mokummeisje said:


> Dune is a great neutral beige color. Souris is a taupe color and darker than Dune.


Thanks for your help mokummeisje


----------



## mokummeisje

KatePippa said:


> Thanks for your help mokummeisje




I have a micro in Dune  and love it! Good luck!


----------



## belleendings

I'm going to Paris, France this year and I was wondering besides the celine stores where else can I purchase a celine?


----------



## smashinstyle

belleendings said:


> I'm going to Paris, France this year and I was wondering besides the celine stores where else can I purchase a celine?



Galleries Lafayette (which makes VAT return much much easier as well) but from my understanding, they often seem to recommend people go to other locations in Paris because it seems like the Celine stores actually have more stock.


----------



## jazmini

belleendings said:


> I'm going to Paris, France this year and I was wondering besides the celine stores where else can I purchase a celine?



Printemps department store


----------



## belleendings

smashinstyle said:


> Galleries Lafayette (which makes VAT return much much easier as well) but from my understanding, they often seem to recommend people go to other locations in Paris because it seems like the Celine stores actually have more stock.


   Is Galleries Lafayette a mall, and do they have a celine at Galleries Lafayette?


----------



## smashinstyle

belleendings said:


> Is Galleries Lafayette a mall, and do they have a celine at Galleries Lafayette?



it is not a mall by traditional North American standards. it is a very large department store which carries very many high end brands (I'm talking 2 Louis Vuitton stores in Galleries Lafayette, one that's specifically for personal shopping and one for people to browse). inside Galleries Lafayette there are small boutiques, similar to what it's like in Saks or Holt Renfrew if you know what I mean. they have a celine boutique inside. I would recommend Galleries Lafayette over Printemps - last time I went to Printemps we had to pay something like 10 just to go to the bathroom and Galleries Lafayette has much more choice and a better shopping experience than Printemps.


----------



## ZoobaAruba

Hello,

   I'm trying to decide on my first Celine bag, planning on getting one for my birthday in a few months. I'm on the fence between the small belt tote and the micro luggage. 

   I'm a bit hesitant to get the luggage because I feel like it's very "trendy" and may go out of style soon, also the Celine store near me takes forever to restock the colors/sizes, but I feel like it's the flagship Celine bag, like the speedy for LV. 

  The belt bag seems really simple and classic, like it _can't_ really go out of style. I liked the timeless look of it, and the colors are all available near me, but my friends were telling me that it doesn't _look_ like a designer bag, one actually went so far as to say it looks like a Zara bag .

  I'm not really buying it to be flashy/obvious designer, I genuinely like the two designs, but I don't want a 2-3k bag that looks cheap either, you know?

  As you can probably tell, I'm really considering the purchase from a lot of aspects  and I wanted opinions/advice from as many bag lovers as possible, so any input would be appreciated


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ZoobaAruba said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to decide on my first Celine bag, planning on getting one for my birthday in a few months. I'm on the fence between the small belt tote and the micro luggage.
> 
> I'm a bit hesitant to get the luggage because I feel like it's very "trendy" and may go out of style soon, also the Celine store near me takes forever to restock the colors/sizes, but I feel like it's the flagship Celine bag, like the speedy for LV.
> 
> The belt bag seems really simple and classic, like it _can't_ really go out of style. I liked the timeless look of it, and the colors are all available near me, but my friends were telling me that it doesn't _look_ like a designer bag, one actually went so far as to say it looks like a Zara bag .
> 
> I'm not really buying it to be flashy/obvious designer, I genuinely like the two designs, but I don't want a 2-3k bag that looks cheap either, you know?
> 
> As you can probably tell, I'm really considering the purchase from a lot of aspects  and I wanted opinions/advice from as many bag lovers as possible, so any input would be appreciated


Luggage is definitely "classic" bag of Celine. Tie was just introduced to fashionista not so long ago. I have them both and never regret owning them.

Your friend compare $3000 bag to a $100 bag from China, seriously? Lovely...


----------



## ZoobaAruba

LOUKPEACH said:


> Luggage is definitely "classic" bag of Celine. Tie was just introduced to fashionista not so long ago. I have them both and never regret owning them.
> 
> Your friend compare $3000 bag to a $100 bag from China, seriously? Lovely...



 I think it's gorgeous, it feels like a luxury bag in store, her comment really shocked me too. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Une_passante

ZoobaAruba said:


> I think it's gorgeous, it feels like a luxury bag in store, her comment really shocked me too. Thanks for the reply.


I think you should buy the bag that makes YOU happier. Celine bags use high quality leather so IMO it is hard to mistake them for cheap handbags.
As for the style, I like both the luggage and the belt.
The luggage is easier to get in and out of but it is also heavier and you can carry it on your shoulder.
The belt is lighter, it has a classic shape and can be carried over the shoulder but it takes some time getting used to the clasp. If I was forced to pick one, I would go for the belt but you need to make sure you don't mind the clasp.
HTHS


----------



## elisian

Hi guys! I'm new to TPF so I can't start a thread to ask this question. What do you think of Celine *shoes*? I'm not yet much of a Celine girl with bags (I know, I know) but I have been eyeing this pair...  I am a little put off by the high shipping charge from Canada on these classic, work-friendly pumps and the risk of not liking them in person (no returns!) but WOW what a price for vintage beauties!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/204327264/90s-celine-shoes-36-charmed-high-heels

Ugh, ugh, ugh. I have been spending too much money. I have enough pumps. And yet I love these SO MUCH.


----------



## Elliespurse

elisian said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to TPF so I can't start a thread to ask this question. What do you think of Celine *shoes*? I'm not yet much of a Celine girl with bags (I know, I know) but I have been eyeing this pair...  I am a little put off by the high shipping charge from Canada on these classic, work-friendly pumps and the risk of not liking them in person (no returns!) but WOW what a price for vintage beauties!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/204327264/90s-celine-shoes-36-charmed-high-heels
> 
> Ugh, ugh, ugh. I have been spending too much money. I have enough pumps. And yet I love these SO MUCH.



Hi and welcome, these shoes are vintage and could be from around 1980. I think they are from around the same time as the bag you asked about in the ID thread. The price could be on the high side.


----------



## elisian

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, these shoes are vintage and could be from around 1980. I think they are from around the same time as the bag you asked about in the ID thread. The price could be on the high side.



Thank you! I know they're vintage - I think a more classic style suits my wardrobe right now.  I didn't realize that's actually pricey for deadstock/unworn Celine shoes -- do they decline in value? Is it a brand where vintage goods are worth less than contemporary?


----------



## Elliespurse

elisian said:


> Thank you! I know they're vintage - I think a more classic style suits my wardrobe right now.  I didn't realize that's actually pricey for deadstock/unworn Celine shoes -- do they decline in value? Is it a brand where vintage goods are worth less than contemporary?



Yes I think after Phoebe Philo reworked Celine in 2009-2010 the brand has become much more popular. For Celine it's like before and after Phoebe Philo. I think for vintage items it's more how you value them, and if you likes the design etc.


----------



## hikkichan

I just placed a bid on a Japanese auction for a Celine Micro Luggage in Powder through my agent. I will get the results on Wednesday and I'm pretty excited! Always adored the Luggage tote since its debut but never got around to getting one. But when I saw the Powder, I knew it is the right one!


----------



## ZoobaAruba

Une_passante said:


> I think you should buy the bag that makes YOU happier. Celine bags use high quality leather so IMO it is hard to mistake them for cheap handbags.
> As for the style, I like both the luggage and the belt.
> The luggage is easier to get in and out of but it is also heavier and you can carry it on your shoulder.
> The belt is lighter, it has a classic shape and can be carried over the shoulder but it takes some time getting used to the clasp. If I was forced to pick one, I would go for the belt but you need to make sure you don't mind the clasp.
> HTHS



Thanks for the reply, I think I like the belt bag more, the clasp+zipper underneath combo actually makes it seem more secure to me. I don't like the open space beyond the zipper of the luggage bag, seems like small things could fall out if the bag tipped over.

I hadn't compared the weights in store, it's good to know that the belt bag is lighter  thanks


----------



## darleeeeeeeen

anyone bought a Celine mirco tote in Hawaii before ???


----------



## Kcano22

Hi!, I'm new to the site and this will be my first post. I'm planning on getting a Celine bag next month went i go to Florida on vacations (I live in Costa Rica), Since the first time i saw the Celine luggage my heart skipped a beat, i would love that bag on black, I already search and found a Celine store in Miami, I wanna know if any of you girls know if you think there's chance that have a black luggage in store? or in case they have somewhere else that send it to Miami would be fast (i'm only staying 8 days).

If you have any tip or recommendation i would really appreciate it


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kcano22 said:


> Hi!, I'm new to the site and this will be my first post. I'm planning on getting a Celine bag next month went i go to Florida on vacations (I live in Costa Rica), Since the first time i saw the Celine luggage my heart skipped a beat, i would love that bag on black, I already search and found a Celine store in Miami, I wanna know if any of you girls know if you think there's chance that have a black luggage in store? or in case they have somewhere else that send it to Miami would be fast (i'm only staying 8 days).
> 
> If you have any tip or recommendation i would really appreciate it


It's easier to get Black Luggage from Celine boutique than other department stores like Neiman or Saks. Especially in Miami only Saks that carries Celine. Nordstrom and Neiman don't have them. 

Maybe you should call the Fashion District location and ask the SA to hold the bag for you a day before your trip as they can hold a bag for only 24 hrs. Good luck and enjoy your stay in Miami!


----------



## Ti.Na

principessa24 said:


> I would buy the Mini size.  I don't want too large of a bag, but I'm taller than average (5'8"), so I think the Micro would look too small on me.
> 
> I'm stuck between a Luggage and a Trapeze, and I saw the Belt bag too and it's gorgeous, so there's that as well.  Such a hard decision!!


I love my mini and I'm only 5'2"....but I LOVE big bags


----------



## belleendings

I'm going to London and Paris for vacation. I wanted to purchase my celine bag in one of those city's. I was wondering which city should I buy it in and would it be like less money to buy it in Paris or London. I'm from NY so the celine mini luggage are 3100 plus tax.


----------



## belleendings

Which stores can I purchase a celine bag in London besides the celine store


----------



## Kcano22

LOUKPEACH said:


> It's easier to get Black Luggage from Celine boutique than other department stores like Neiman or Saks. Especially in Miami only Saks that carries Celine. Nordstrom and Neiman don't have them.
> 
> Maybe you should call the Fashion District location and ask the SA to hold the bag for you a day before your trip as they can hold a bag for only 24 hrs. Good luck and enjoy your stay in Miami!


Thanks for the tip.. I'm So excited


----------



## Une_passante

belleendings said:


> I'm going to London and Paris for vacation. I wanted to purchase my celine bag in one of those city's. I was wondering which city should I buy it in and would it be like less money to buy it in Paris or London. I'm from NY so the celine mini luggage are 3100 plus tax.


It is usu cheaper in the euro area. If you decide to buy in London, you can try Selfridges


----------



## belleendings

Is VAT complicated in celine PARIS. How does VAT work? How do they give you back your money


----------



## Une_passante

belleendings said:


> Is VAT complicated in celine PARIS. How does VAT work? How do they give you back your money


Vat refund is not that complicated. Just bring ur passport with u and ask the sales associated for the vat refund forms. They will fill them out for you. Decide if you want the refund on your cc or cash, fill out the appropriate section and sign the forms (which will tell you how much will be refunded to you). Take the forms to the airport (in the envelop supplied). Have a customs agent stamp your forms then put the envelop in the nearest mailbox you find 
If you want the refund in cash, you will have to find the refund desk to give you the money back but cash refund is generally less than refund on cc
One last thing, you can put the refund on any cc you want. Doesn't have to be your own.
HtH


----------



## mokummeisje

Une_passante said:


> Vat refund is not that complicated. Just bring ur passport with u and ask the sales associated for the vat refund forms. They will fill them out for you. Decide if you want the refund on your cc or cash, fill out the appropriate section and sign the forms (which will tell you how much will be refunded to you). Take the forms to the airport (in the envelop supplied). Have a customs agent stamp your forms then put the envelop in the nearest mailbox you find
> If you want the refund in cash, you will have to find the refund desk to give you the money back but cash refund is generally less than refund on cc
> One last thing, you can put the refund on any cc you want. Doesn't have to be your own.
> HtH




And make sure you have the items you are claiming with you! They want to see the items at the VAT office at the airport!


----------



## Une_passante

mokummeisje said:


> And make sure you have the items you are claiming with you! They want to see the items at the VAT office at the airport!


Very good point! I assumed that she would carry her items on board with her as I am always too paranoid to check mine. Lol
So yes, if you are checking your luggage, make sure to take care of your customs stamp before handing over the luggage. The customs agent will ask for your boarding pass to confirm that you are leaving the EU. You may also want to head over to the airport a bit earlier as I have heard that there are sometimes long lines. I have never experienced that personally but you may want to err on the side of caution


----------



## belleendings

Une_passante said:


> Very good point! I assumed that she would carry her items on board with her as I am always too paranoid to check mine. Lol
> So yes, if you are checking your luggage, make sure to take care of your customs stamp before handing over the luggage. The customs agent will ask for your boarding pass to confirm that you are leaving the EU. You may also want to head over to the airport a bit earlier as I have heard that there are sometimes long lines. I have never experienced that personally but you may want to err on the side of caution


 
Thank you for the information. It is really helpful.


----------



## belleendings

mokummeisje said:


> And make sure you have the items you are claiming with you! They want to see the items at the VAT office at the airport!


 Thank you for the input it is really helpful


----------



## mokummeisje

belleendings said:


> Thank you for the input it is really helpful




And the euro is down to 1.27! 0.10 less then when I was there this summer! Lucky you!


----------



## Pinkgsxr750

Hi! I have a friend who works for LVMH, specifically Celine. She is very high up in PR and said she is always given sample or "prototype" bags as she calls it. Is this true? She said some have no date codes and others are just slightly different than the actual released bag.


----------



## realpurseornot

Hi fellow Celine fans....


I know there is an authentication thread, but I haven't received an answer yet, and I'm meeting the seller tomorrow....so am looking for opinions...


This is the Trapeze Souris that I'm looking to buy pre-loved....but am not sure how to tell if it's real or not?  http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.html


I've done a ton of research online, but it's rather confusing, as some show pictures of the Trapeze Souris with a covered zipper in the back, and this version that the seller has, is an exposed zipper?  Did Celine change their details over the years?


I've also asked the seller to send me additional pictures, and I've posted it all on Shutterfly....any help/opinions would be greatly appreciated before I meet the seller!


https://celinetrapezesouris.shutterfly.com/


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ndahlhoff

realpurseornot said:


> Hi fellow Celine fans....
> 
> 
> I know there is an authentication thread, but I haven't received an answer yet, and I'm meeting the seller tomorrow....so am looking for opinions...
> 
> 
> This is the Trapeze Souris that I'm looking to buy pre-loved....but am not sure how to tell if it's real or not?  http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/4693908374.html
> 
> 
> I've done a ton of research online, but it's rather confusing, as some show pictures of the Trapeze Souris with a covered zipper in the back, and this version that the seller has, is an exposed zipper?  Did Celine change their details over the years?
> 
> 
> I've also asked the seller to send me additional pictures, and I've posted it all on Shutterfly....any help/opinions would be greatly appreciated before I meet the seller!
> 
> 
> https://celinetrapezesouris.shutterfly.com/
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


i Think she is auth


----------



## realpurseornot

Ndahlhoff said:


> i Think she is auth


Thanks for the opinion!  Makes me feel a lot better....


Any other opinions out there?  Just trying to get a poll.....


----------



## falcon2000fa

I just posted something in the "Identify" section but I am looking to get any insight on the Celine bag I posted. How old is it? What style? etc.
Any ideas?


----------



## catx

Hey guys, there are not many people that would understand that I know personally, so I thought it would be fun to share here - I might have just ordered my very first Celine, just a little one - the Solo pouch from spring 2015, but I am excited as one can be! I never imaged I would get anything Celine in the coming maybe 5 years, but I could not pass on this one.. I decided to keep it in the box till Christmas and unpack it as a Christmas present to myself, it will be very hard though!!! Can't wait! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LOUKPEACH

catx said:


> Hey guys, there are not many people that would understand that I know personally, so I thought it would be fun to share here - I might have just ordered my very first Celine, just a little one - the Solo pouch from spring 2015, but I am excited as one can be! I never imaged I would get anything Celine in the coming maybe 5 years, but I could not pass on this one.. I decided to keep it in the box till Christmas and unpack it as a Christmas present to myself, it will be very hard though!!! Can't wait! Thanks for letting me share


Please reveal when the time come. Can't wait and congrats


----------



## airina666

Hi ladies, looking at purchasing my first Celine and it's a Trapeze. Just wondering if there are any pros and cons of suede? I'm keen towards an all calf Trapeze. I never owned a suede bag therefore unsure of the maintenance and if it's suitable for all year around? Many TIA


----------



## Singin'Oda

hi! I'm probably going to get a belt tote in January in London (if I can find it of course) but I'm not sure about the size. does anyone have the largest (is it called regular?)? how do people feel about the belt bag? I have never actually seen it in person and have no idea how the sizes look comparing. would be great if someone who has it (in any size) would share some information! first Celine bag and nervous!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

airina666 said:


> Hi ladies, looking at purchasing my first Celine and it's a Trapeze. Just wondering if there are any pros and cons of suede? I'm keen towards an all calf Trapeze. I never owned a suede bag therefore unsure of the maintenance and if it's suitable for all year around? Many TIA


Personally I feel that suede stains and gets dirty rather easily.  If it's the sides of the Trapeze I probably wouldn't worry too much about it but if its where you open and close the bag it could get pretty dirty quickly.  What colours are thinking on the Trapeze/have you seen many in person?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Singin'Oda said:


> hi! I'm probably going to get a belt tote in January in London (if I can find it of course) but I'm not sure about the size. does anyone have the largest (is it called regular?)? how do people feel about the belt bag? I have never actually seen it in person and have no idea how the sizes look comparing. would be great if someone who has it (in any size) would share some information! first Celine bag and nervous!


I've seen the original sized belt bag and the smaller version.  I like the original sizing of the Belt bag but my Mister ruined it for me calling it a moustache bag.  I've seen pictures of the small and original getting pretty slumpy like the Trapeze if you overfill it.  The original sizing is quite large so you'll have no trouble filling it with things.  I've seen it also in a lot of colours - it's a very attractive bag but I'm more of a fan of the Edge (medium and small).  Goodluck with your decision.


----------



## chicceline

Hi all,

Haven't been posting much lately, but definitely eyeing up all your pretty bags. My little Celine family has grown this year with a new box and a trio. Since I have my new Box, I'm stressed out about my first one. It's the classic smooth leather black one. The thing is, the clips on the shoulder strap are not closed. They are open on the inside, so you can always see the little pin that 'holds' the strap (or makes it shorter). Hope I'm making myself clear.
On my new Box (ponyhair) the golden clips on my shoulder strap are closed, like little golden boxes. It makes the bag much easier to wear, since nothing is pinching my shoulder. Have I bought a Box with a wrong strap? Or do the Boxes have different clips?  The thing is I can't go bag to the store (I do have the receipts and everything) since they don't sell Celine anymore (since three months...). Hope you can help me out.

Thanks so much!
XX


----------



## Singin'Oda

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I've seen the original sized belt bag and the smaller version.  I like the original sizing of the Belt bag but my Mister ruined it for me calling it a moustache bag.  I've seen pictures of the small and original getting pretty slumpy like the Trapeze if you overfill it.  The original sizing is quite large so you'll have no trouble filling it with things.  I've seen it also in a lot of colours - it's a very attractive bag but I'm more of a fan of the Edge (medium and small).  Goodluck with your decision.



Thank you! mustache hahha! kind of true. can't unsee it now!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Singin'Oda said:


> Thank you! mustache hahha! kind of true. can't unsee it now!


haha I know every time I see it I'm like "the moustache bag"


----------



## ZoobaAruba

Singin'Oda said:


> hi! I'm probably going to get a belt tote in January in London (if I can find it of course) but I'm not sure about the size. does anyone have the largest (is it called regular?)? how do people feel about the belt bag? I have never actually seen it in person and have no idea how the sizes look comparing. would be great if someone who has it (in any size) would share some information! first Celine bag and nervous!




 I've seen it in the boutique a few times, really love the shape/look of it but the closure mechanism is too hard to open/close for me. 

 There's a zipper and then you slide the flap under the belt, then theres a button that you have to slide upwards until it clicks into place, not very practical for normal everyday use.

 If you don't mind the closure, the bag itself is really nice, I like the small size more personally, because it comes with a shoulder strap. Both sizes are quite roomy imho.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

ZoobaAruba said:


> I've seen it in the boutique a few times, really love the shape/look of it but the closure mechanism is too hard to open/close for me.
> 
> There's a zipper and then you slide the flap under the belt, then theres a button that you have to slide upwards until it clicks into place, not very practical for normal everyday use.
> 
> If you don't mind the closure, the bag itself is really nice, I like the small size more personally, because it comes with a shoulder strap. Both sizes are quite roomy imho.


The closure is so ridiculous on the belt bag-I'm not sure what the thought process was with it.  Maybe it's thought you'd never actually close it?


----------



## chicceline

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I've seen the original sized belt bag and the smaller version.  I like the original sizing of the Belt bag but my Mister ruined it for me calling it a moustache bag.  I've seen pictures of the small and original getting pretty slumpy like the Trapeze if you overfill it.  The original sizing is quite large so you'll have no trouble filling it with things.  I've seen it also in a lot of colours - it's a very attractive bag but I'm more of a fan of the Edge (medium and small).  Goodluck with your decision.


This is so funny!!! Love the Moustache! 
But I'm with you that the closure is not easy for everyday life. Still she's one very gorgeous bag (even with facial hair


----------



## Singin'Oda

ZoobaAruba said:


> I've seen it in the boutique a few times, really love the shape/look of it but the closure mechanism is too hard to open/close for me.
> 
> There's a zipper and then you slide the flap under the belt, then theres a button that you have to slide upwards until it clicks into place, not very practical for normal everyday use.
> 
> If you don't mind the closure, the bag itself is really nice, I like the small size more personally, because it comes with a shoulder strap. Both sizes are quite roomy imho.



yes I guess I'll just have to see it and try it on a few times to see if it's bothersome or not. I'm glad there's a zip though! living in a crowded city where people steal, it's just so awful with an open bag. always worried about the wallet! haha! thanks for the information lovely!!


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Liali said:


> Hey everyone!
> I just got my Celine Mini Luggage out of its dust bag (I cushioned it from the inside and I never used the bag yet!) and have seen that the inside material is looking wavy! (I'll adjust a pic) and some other issues I am totally not happy with - they are minimal but they are there! Has anyone had similar issues? I guess I am going to contact Céline about it and see what they can do as the bag has a 2 year warranty and I purchased it this June..


Mine is the same is this normal 

Did they exchange it


----------



## LVLux

Liali said:


> Hey everyone!
> I just got my Celine Mini Luggage out of its dust bag (I cushioned it from the inside and I never used the bag yet!) and have seen that the inside material is looking wavy! (I'll adjust a pic) and some other issues I am totally not happy with - they are minimal but they are there! Has anyone had similar issues? I guess I am going to contact Céline about it and see what they can do as the bag has a 2 year warranty and I purchased it this June..


Many of mine have been like this too and it is not a defect.  When the bag relaxes or you use it you won't notice it.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Is the interior real suede


----------



## shoptilludrop4

LVLux said:


> Many of mine have been like this too and it is not a defect.  When the bag relaxes or you use it you won't notice it.



Mine has little imprints in the suede just noticed it when I brought it home last night 
Not sure if I should care or not


----------



## belleendings

why are some phantoms less expensive then the mini luggage?


----------



## ZoobaAruba

belleendings said:


> why are some phantoms less expensive then the mini luggage?



It probably depends on the material. Cost cascade is something like this: Exotics>tricolors>one color leather>suede>canvas.


----------



## miah100

Has anyone have any information on a new box with silver hardware? My SA said its new for spring/summer but haven't seen any photos anywhere yet.


----------



## South Beach

Am I the only one that is crazy for the Ring bag??? Any one else played with the bag so to speak and the 3 ways / looks to wear?


----------



## Yoshi1296

miah100 said:


> Has anyone have any information on a new box with silver hardware? My SA said its new for spring/summer but haven't seen any photos anywhere yet.




OMG I've been looking for one too! Something about the silver just really makes me love it more than the gold. Right now I have my eyes on the nude colored Box with silver hardware from the Summer 2015 collection.


----------



## eldee

miah100 said:


> Has anyone have any information on a new box with silver hardware? My SA said its new for spring/summer but haven't seen any photos anywhere yet.



Hi there! There are photos of the box bags with silver hardware on the Celine website! There's a yellow with SHW under Spring 2015 handbags and a white with SHW and a nude with SHW under Summer 2015 handbags.


----------



## drspock7

Anyone have any details on these shoes pictures with this phantom....


----------



## designerforever

Hi all,
I have a mini luggage in blue and I'm wondering if anyone feel like its too big? i am thinking of going to a micro but afraid it would be too small...any suggestions?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

designerforever said:


> Hi all,
> I have a mini luggage in blue and I'm wondering if anyone feel like its too big? i am thinking of going to a micro but afraid it would be too small...any suggestions?


Go for the Micro. I'm 5'4 and the size fits me perfect.


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

I own the mini and would definitely prefer the micro. I compared the two recently and there is plenty of room in the micro. I am 5'5. The challenge for me is that my mini is in mint condition and I can't justify selling it for a micro (don't really want two).

On a side note, I can't believe how much the price has gone up in two years since I bought mine!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Scottsdale Kim said:


> I own the mini and would definitely prefer the micro. I compared the two recently and there is plenty of room in the micro. I am 5'5. The challenge for me is that my mini is in mint condition and I can't justify selling it for a micro (don't really want two).
> 
> On a side note, I can't believe how much the price has gone up in two years since I bought mine!


That's true. My first Mini Luggage was $1800 3 years ago LOL.


----------



## kcarmona

Just saw a picture of a mini belt in felt?! Does anyone know if that is actually available or a fake?


----------



## Une_passante

designerforever said:


> Hi all,
> I have a mini luggage in blue and I'm wondering if anyone feel like its too big? i am thinking of going to a micro but afraid it would be too small...any suggestions?


I guess it depends on how much you carry with you. I thought the micro was too small as a daily bag for me so I went with the mini and I have not regretted it.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kcarmona said:


> Just saw a picture of a mini belt in felt?! Does anyone know if that is actually available or a fake?



This one?


----------



## kcarmona

LOUKPEACH said:


> This one?




Hmm I can't tell the size! Do you know if that one comes with a shoulder strap?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kcarmona said:


> Hmm I can't tell the size! Do you know if that one comes with a shoulder strap?


I am so sorry this is not a mini size as I can recall.


----------



## South Beach

Has anyone seen this bag?

Looks like copy of the Edge:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Really bold of KS...


----------



## LX1208

Does anyone of you know if the "serial number" of celine bags have a meaning?

Does it give Information about the Year of Production?


----------



## Une_passante

South Beach said:


> Has anyone seen this bag?
> 
> Looks like copy of the Edge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878830
> 
> 
> Really bold of KS...



Oh wow....
I wonder how KS can get away with this


----------



## belleendings

I might be going to china for spring break. Would the celine mini luggage be cheaper over there. I'm looking for the celine mini luggage in black smooth leather or the celine cabas or celine trio. Which store in Beijing has the biggest selection of celine bags. How much would the prices be for the bags mentioned?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

South Beach said:


> Has anyone seen this bag?
> 
> Looks like copy of the Edge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878830
> 
> 
> Really bold of KS...


The Celine Edge is magnificent by comparison.  This one can't even compare (at least to me).


----------



## majusaka

belleendings said:


> I might be going to china for spring break. Would the celine mini luggage be cheaper over there. I'm looking for the celine mini luggage in black smooth leather or the celine cabas or celine trio. Which store in Beijing has the biggest selection of celine bags. How much would the prices be for the bags mentioned?


This cannot be right, designer stuff in China is extremely expensive. My friend in China told me the luggage bag is a few thousand RMB more expensive compared to UK. I suggest you buy it in Europe, it will be much cheaper.


----------



## belleendings

thanks and yes i just found out that I'm not going top china, I'll be at Europe.


----------



## belleendings

hey everyone! so i just found out that I won't be going to paris but I will be at england and belgium. I was wondering where in england and brussels, belgium is there quite a lot of selections of celine bags. Which country is it less expensive to get it at since I'm from NY and I would liek to know if there is a price difference in euros and pounds.


----------



## belleendings

it less pricier getting a celine handbag in belgium or in london.


----------



## rng422

Hi all!

Need a little bit of help and your expertise... I purchased this beauty used and just received her. I believe she is pebbled leather, but want your opinions. I have a drummed black (that has held shape beautifully and stood up to SO much use)... I'm concerned that after feeling this bag, the leather feels more "flimsy" I suppose. I worry that it will lose shape horribly. does anyone have any experience with the Pebbled Leather Phantom (guessing year 2011 from date code)? Does it slouch like crazy and if so, does it bother you? Also how will it do with stains, etc? I would welcome any advice. Trying to decide if I should keep or return. Thank you!


----------



## missmilk

Hi guys, I'm new to Celine and wanted to ask are there any other colours that the luggage is available in every season apart from black?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rng422 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Need a little bit of help and your expertise... I purchased this beauty used and just received her. I believe she is pebbled leather, but want your opinions. I have a drummed black (that has held shape beautifully and stood up to SO much use)... I'm concerned that after feeling this bag, the leather feels more "flimsy" I suppose. I worry that it will lose shape horribly. does anyone have any experience with the Pebbled Leather Phantom (guessing year 2011 from date code)? Does it slouch like crazy and if so, does it bother you? Also how will it do with stains, etc? I would welcome any advice. Trying to decide if I should keep or return. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893592
> View attachment 2893593
> View attachment 2893596
> View attachment 2893597


So stunning!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

missmilk said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to Celine and wanted to ask are there any other colours that the luggage is available in every season apart from black?


Dune, Souris, Red, and Indigo


----------



## belleendings

is it cheaper getting a celine at Belgium or London?


----------



## missmilk

LOUKPEACH said:


> Dune, Souris, Red, and Indigo



Thanks for the info!


----------



## escety

Hi everyone! I've been lusting a Celine nano luggage but I've got a mini pashli already which is very similar to the Celine nano. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jereni

Une_passante said:


> Oh wow....
> 
> I wonder how KS can get away with this




Yeah I saw that and I could not believe how much of a copy it was. Really embarrassing. Michael kors also has a bag out now that looks so much like the nano luggage, it's unbelievable.


----------



## Jereni

escety said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lusting a Celine nano luggage but I've got a mini pashli already which is very similar to the Celine nano. Any thoughts?




I have multiple mini/crossbody bags, I defend it by color and textures  I don't think the nano luggage and pashli are that similar.


----------



## designerforever

Hi all,
I have these two beauties and I'm not sure which to stay with. Feedback needed pls.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

designerforever said:


> Hi all,
> I have these two beauties and I'm not sure which to stay with. Feedback needed pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902406


Micro is my fav Celine bag but the Indigo Mini is so gorgeous. This is such a difficult choice...



I would go for the Mini as Red is not so me


----------



## Une_passante

LOUKPEACH said:


> Micro is my fav Celine bag but the Indigo Mini is so gorgeous. This is such a difficult choice...
> 
> 
> 
> I would go for the Mini as Red is not so me



+1
Red is my fav colour but I think Indigo is easier to work with.
Depending on your lifestyle, mini might be a more versatile size


----------



## MADD APPLES

Wow their both beautiful but the blue is the one I prefer


----------



## SBunz25

Was just in Nyc over the weekend and stopped in Bg. Fell in love with the Micro in Navy!!! So beautiful.


----------



## Kajleen

designerforever said:


> Hi all,
> I have these two beauties and I'm not sure which to stay with. Feedback needed pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902406


Indigo for sure


----------



## SBunz25

designerforever said:


> Hi all,
> I have these two beauties and I'm not sure which to stay with. Feedback needed pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902406




Indigo all the way!!


----------



## aceofspades

designerforever said:


> Hi all,
> I have these two beauties and I'm not sure which to stay with. Feedback needed pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902406




Micro for sure! It's the perfect size!


----------



## belleendings

how much is the celine mini belt bag black calfskin or pebbled leather in france or England?


----------



## nai2012

Hi all 

Anyone know if the celine medium croc bags (grey nubuck or black) have been discontinued in the uk? I have rang several boutiques and department stores only to be told they have sold out. Looking for new preferably but also pre loved 

I had the grey nubuck in large but had to sell as it was way too big. Any replies greatly received x


----------



## Iluvbags

designerforever said:


> Hi all,
> I have these two beauties and I'm not sure which to stay with. Feedback needed pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902406



Did you ever decide? Is the Indigo color still available in stores? I really like it


----------



## onepiece101

Hi everyone!

Was just wondering if there are any of you out there who own both a Nano and a box bag (the classic/medium size) who can weigh in on this for me. 

I was planning to get a nano but I already have a box bag and was wondering if they fit the same amount of things. 
I can't see a nano in person but have seen pictures where an umbrella, full-sized wallet, etc. all fit in the nano (but I couldn't tell if they would be able to zip the nano with all that which is what I would want to be able to do) whereas in my box, if I put an umbrella in there, I'd barely be able to fit in anything else. I don't want to get a nano if it fits the same amount of things as the box.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## felinemeow

Hi, I have both and imho, the nano can actually fit more things due to its single compartment compared to the box. Hope this helps!


----------



## designerforever

Iluvbags said:


> Did you ever decide? Is the Indigo color still available in stores? I really like it




I was in NYC this past week and the celine store in soho actually had the indigo in micro! I ended up getting the indigo in micro. Celine store in Soho should still have another one.


----------



## gjpancake

hello guys! new to purseforum so i can only reply to threads atm but having a major dilemma! I just recently bought a celine micro luggage souris oebbled but now having second thougts if i shouldve gone anthracite instead!! thoughhts pls i just look at the souris and see it as greenish and not grayish


----------



## mokummeisje

gjpancake said:


> hello guys! new to purseforum so i can only reply to threads atm but having a major dilemma! I just recently bought a celine micro luggage souris oebbled but now having second thougts if i shouldve gone anthracite instead!! thoughhts pls i just look at the souris and see it as greenish and not grayish




Souris is a lovely taupe! My choice was a Micro in Dune or Souris. I ended up with the Dune but got a wallet in Souris and I love it! Not green at all but really taupe! Great choice! I say keep!


----------



## Lisa4

Love the tiny celine nano


----------



## gjpancake

mokummeisje said:


> Souris is a lovely taupe! My choice was a Micro in Dune or Souris. I ended up with the Dune but got a wallet in Souris and I love it! Not green at all but really taupe! Great choice! I say keep!


alright! thank you!


----------



## lakwl

Anyone have any idea when would the Summer 2015 bags be released? Been searching for the small Trapeze in textile..


----------



## Catash

gjpancake said:


> hello guys! new to purseforum so i can only reply to threads atm but having a major dilemma! I just recently bought a celine micro luggage souris oebbled but now having second thougts if i shouldve gone anthracite instead!! thoughhts pls i just look at the souris and see it as greenish and not grayish



Souris is gorgeous!


----------



## KristyDarling

Just wanted to vent: I went to the Soho Celine boutique a couple days ago and was very disappointed by the cold and unwelcoming vibe inside the store. There were 6 SAs standing around just chatting/gossiping with each other and not a single person offered to help me the entire 15 minutes I was there. I WAS THE ONLY CUSTOMER IN THE STORE. I think I got a half-hearted "Hi" and that was it. I'm not sure why as I was well-dressed, was carrying one of my Celine bags, and as a woman in my 40s I would think I'm squarely inside their target demographic. Maybe it's because I had my husband and two kids with me (ages 12 and 10) and they didn't want to deal with someone who was with their family...? Who knows. Anyway, it was a bummer since I was really looking forward to going to this boutique and buying myself a little something.  I'm glad I didn't, I wouldn't want to give any of those snooty SAs a commission.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to vent: I went to the Soho Celine boutique a couple days ago and was very disappointed by the cold and unwelcoming vibe inside the store. There were 6 SAs standing around just chatting/gossiping with each other and not a single person offered to help me the entire 15 minutes I was there. I WAS THE ONLY CUSTOMER IN THE STORE. I think I got a half-hearted "Hi" and that was it. I'm not sure why as I was well-dressed, was carrying one of my Celine bags, and as a woman in my 40s I would think I'm squarely inside their target demographic. Maybe it's because I had my husband and two kids with me (ages 12 and 10) and they didn't want to deal with someone who was with their family...? Who knows. Anyway, it was a bummer since I was really looking forward to going to this boutique and buying myself a little something.  I'm glad I didn't, I wouldn't want to give any of those snooty SAs a commission.


I though I were the only one who was ignored at Soho store LOL. Also SAs are not so knowledgable, not at all. I once asked for mini Tie in Black. in 5 mins he showed me Knot bag!!!

That's why Madison store is where I rather go.


----------



## KristyDarling

LOUKPEACH said:


> I though I were the only one who was ignored at Soho store LOL. Also SAs are not so knowledgable, not at all. I once asked for mini Tie in Black. in 5 mins he showed me Knot bag!!!
> 
> That's why Madison store is where I rather go.


Sorry to hear you had the same experience! Such a shame when salespeople are too full of themselves to simply be NICE.  You'd think SAs would know that.   The best service I've ever received was at the Celine on Avenue Montaigne, Paris. They were so warm, helpful, and super sweet!! 

And why am I not surprised that the Soho SA showed you the Knot instead of the Tie.  If you don't care about customers, you probably don't care about your products either.


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

I had the same experience at the Madison store.  I was carrying a Celine bag as well and was in town ready to buy.  My husband was with me and it was awkward.  We went to Hermes on Madison, a store in which I anticipated this treatment, and they were lovely.  Reminds me of Pretty Woman.  We spent exponentially more at Hermes, money that I planned on spending at Celine.  Are the SA's not commission?


----------



## KristyDarling

Princess Kel said:


> Wow, you received good service in Paris, that in itself is amazing  still gotta love Paris.



I know! I was surprised too! I was totally expecting the Paris SAs to be cold and reserved but I found the opposite to be true. 



Scottsdale Kim said:


> I had the same experience at the Madison store.  I was carrying a Celine bag as well and was in town ready to buy.  My husband was with me and it was awkward.  We went to Hermes on Madison, a store in which I anticipated this treatment, and they were lovely.  Reminds me of Pretty Woman.  We spent exponentially more at Hermes, money that I planned on spending at Celine.  Are the SA's not commission?



I believe they are, but I think their snootiness can get the better of them...to the point where they think it's beneath them to actually help a customer.  Talk about shooting themselves in the foot!  I'm glad you got some goodies at Hermes -- sounds like those SAs deserved the commission!


----------



## cfitch1892

Hi ladies! Have any of you checked out the Celine Phantoms at Beyond The Rack? They are currently up for grabs for 1999.99.  I ordered the light blue smooth, which looks like royal blue to me. I'm a little concerned about authenticity because it sounds too good to be true, but I did read a few posts from a while back saying they bought a few celines from BTR and they were authentic.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cfitch1892 said:


> Hi ladies! Have any of you checked out the Celine Phantoms at Beyond The Rack? They are currently up for grabs for 1999.99.  I ordered the light blue smooth, which looks like royal blue to me. I'm a little concerned about authenticity because it sounds too good to be true, but I did read a few posts from a while back saying they bought a few celines from BTR and they were authentic.


Yes the price is so tempting but I would pass... only three pictures.


----------



## Ivan4

Hi ladies! I just have a question to which I would really appreciate any answer! A friend of mine is looking to sell a Celine bag that she bought couple of years ago in France. The thing is, I am not in any way experienced in Celine. She is not from the states, but her daughter lives there and could sell the bag for her. She's been thinking to sell it to places like fashionpile. My question is, where do you think she could get the safest, best paid experience? Thank you!


----------



## South Beach

Ivan4 said:


> Hi ladies! I just have a question to which I would really appreciate any answer! A friend of mine is looking to sell a Celine bag that she bought couple of years ago in France. The thing is, I am not in any way experienced in Celine. She is not from the states, but her daughter lives there and could sell the bag for her. She's been thinking to sell it to places like fashionpile. My question is, where do you think she could get the safest, best paid experience? Thank you!




I submit my bags to at least 5 sites for comparison before selecting.
Additionally, if the site offers to purchase the bag do not be shy about negotiating. I have had good experiences with Bag, Borrow and Steal and recently welovesnobs.com.


----------



## Ivan4

South Beach said:


> I submit my bags to at least 5 sites for comparison before selecting.
> Additionally, if the site offers to purchase the bag do not be shy about negotiating. I have had good experiences with Bag, Borrow and Steal and recently welovesnobs.com.


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## missmoimoi

Downtown Winners, Vancouver. As Is khaki med slightly scuffed, not bad and dust bag is missing I think $1850 cad

I haven't played with Trapeze for a long time. This is authentic but more lightweight than my 2012 Trapeze which is stiffer, thicker, robust leather- still soft and supple but this one is softer. 

Really tempting!


----------



## missmoimoi

Here is the earlier version of Trapeze Khaki from SS 2012 - I found the large at Bacci's but didn't want the large. The current khaki combo is nice but I adore the SS 2012 combo!


----------



## missmoimoi

Rats...maybe I should go back for it?  Eeek?


----------



## srndpty

missmoimoi said:


> Rats...maybe I should go back for it?  Eeek?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975817



It looks great on you!


----------



## devoted7

Iluvbags said:


> Did you ever decide? Is the Indigo color still available in stores? I really like it



Indigo is still available in stores. Just bought one at saks


----------



## devoted7

Does anyone know if the suede inside of the handbags will stain your accessories? Debating on using my Azur wallet, but do not what it to stain the wallet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Iluvbags

devoted7 said:


> Indigo is still available in stores. Just bought one at saks



Lucky you! Post a pic 
What's the retail now


----------



## daisyheadlights

Just got my celine trapeze and it is so hard to maintain  gets scratched quite easily even when I baby it. trying to let go so it won't be stuck in the cupboard forever!

wanted to ask a question though - I read that apple cleaner / condition are good for caring for Celine-s. however, when I used my microfibre cloth with some apple condition, there's some black transfer (from the black leather on my trapeze) on the cloth! doesn't seem visible from the bag itself that some colour has faded. was wondering if this is normal or I should stop using the apple products? if so, what products would you girls recommend for the celine smooth leather! thanks x


----------



## devoted7

Iluvbags said:


> Lucky you! Post a pic
> What's the retail now


I posted in a few places, here it is again 

Retail is $3100


----------



## devoted7

missmoimoi said:


> Rats...maybe I should go back for it?  Eeek?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975817



This looks great on you!


----------



## purseloverk

missmoimoi said:


> Downtown Winners, Vancouver. As Is khaki med slightly scuffed, not bad and dust bag is missing I think $1850 cad
> 
> I haven't played with Trapeze for a long time. This is authentic but more lightweight than my 2012 Trapeze which is stiffer, thicker, robust leather- still soft and supple but this one is softer.
> 
> Really tempting!
> View attachment 2975451
> View attachment 2975452
> View attachment 2975453
> View attachment 2975455


Looks perfect and love the color! and deal is really tempting, I would buy it.


----------



## Iluvbags

devoted7 said:


> I posted in a few places, here it is again
> 
> Retail is $3100



Omg it's so beautiful


----------



## Iluvbags

devoted7 said:


> Indigo is still available in stores. Just bought one at saks



Omg I just realized that triple points just ended. Would have been a perfect time for me. 
But who am I kidding I wasn't ready &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## missmoimoi

purseloverk said:


> Looks perfect and love the color! and deal is really tempting, I would buy it.




Thank you!  So sweet of you to say 
I bought it to compare with my Trapeze from SS2012...sbs just to make sure it was authentic. 

I didn't keep her because I'm trying very hard to be sensible and not buy sporadically. She is lighter weight than mine. Went back to look for her but she has sold. 



There are other colour combos that I desire more...this was nice and good buy but I can't grab everything that comes my way.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

missmoimoi said:


> Thank you!  So sweet of you to say
> I bought it to compare with my Trapeze from SS2012...sbs just to make sure it was authentic.
> 
> I didn't keep her because I'm trying very hard to be sensible and not buy sporadically. She is lighter weight than mine. Went back to look for her but she has sold.
> View attachment 2978872
> 
> 
> There are other colour combos that I desire more...this was nice and good buy but I can't grab everything that comes my way.
> View attachment 2978874


They are gorgeous


----------



## Danneel

Hi, i hope someone can help me here. I am totaly in love with the celine trio bag and i don't have a celine-store near by. Any ideas were i can buy one of the beauties. On all the internetsites i have looked, it was sold out. I live in Germany, so please forgive me my bad english.


----------



## fashserendipity

hi ladies!

I am too new to start my own thread so I am hoping this is the right thread to ask for some advice 

I am looking to purchase a new everyday bag. Currently I use a Givenchy nightingale and its perfect. Whenever I need to lug my laptop it fits everything in it and I don't need to carry an additional bag. (I cannot stand carrying two bag at the same time and I am a firm believer of if you need multiple bags it is time to simplify).

As I imagine you are all long time Celine users I am wondering if any has experience carrying laptops in their bags? If so which one works best for that? Does it hurt the bag's shape? 

I want a lighter colored bag for the summer spring days as my nightingale is black.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi all, we got a Clubhouse sub!!  Céline Clubhouse

Please feel free to start new Clubs, perhaps a Céline Trio Club, a Men's Céline Club etc 

I'm thinking of a Céline VINTAGE Bag Club


----------



## pandut

Hi, new member here  

I'm planning a trip to Italy this summer and thinking it might be the best time to finally buy a Celine bag. For a few years my dream bag was the Celine micro. However, in their recent collections (spring/summer 2015), there is no Celine micro in solid color. Because of this, I'm now also considering either a trapeze or mini tie. For a first Celine bag, which one do you guys think is better? Also, do you know if the store will have collections from past years too?

This will be my first luxury bags so I would really appreciate your suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Lucyd024

pandut said:


> Hi, new member here
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Italy this summer and thinking it might be the best time to finally buy a Celine bag. For a few years my dream bag was the Celine micro. However, in their recent collections (spring/summer 2015), there is no Celine micro in solid color. Because of this, I'm now also considering either a trapeze or mini tie. For a first Celine bag, which one do you guys think is better? Also, do you know if the store will have collections from past years too?
> 
> This will be my first luxury bags so I would really appreciate your suggestions. Thanks



Hi, welcome! 

I think the stores should have some Celine micros in solid colors. Not everything is shown on the website so make sure you ask the SA once you get to the store. There's also a very good chance that there will be collections from past years too! 

I am only speaking from the experience I had at the Celine store in Las Vegas. The store itself was a bit bare but the SA had lots of different bags in the back. I ended up buying my first Celine bag there .. which was a fuchsia pink phantom. At the time, I was debating between the phantom and a tricolor mini luggage (as if it was going to be my one and only Celine bag in my entire lifetime)... to my husband's dismay, I'm now itching to get a tricolor mini luggage!!  I saw one I really want from the Summer 2015 collection and I'm praying that the bag will still be available when I go to Las Vegas again in July. When I got my phantom, I believe she was from a previous season so that's why I think that you will be able to find bags from past collections.


----------



## pandut

Lucyd024 said:


> Hi, welcome!
> 
> I think the stores should have some Celine micros in solid colors. Not everything is shown on the website so make sure you ask the SA once you get to the store. There's also a very good chance that there will be collections from past years too!
> 
> I am only speaking from the experience I had at the Celine store in Las Vegas. The store itself was a bit bare but the SA had lots of different bags in the back. I ended up buying my first Celine bag there .. which was a fuchsia pink phantom. At the time, I was debating between the phantom and a tricolor mini luggage (as if it was going to be my one and only Celine bag in my entire lifetime)... to my husband's dismay, I'm now itching to get a tricolor mini luggage!!  I saw one I really want from the Summer 2015 collection and I'm praying that the bag will still be available when I go to Las Vegas again in July. When I got my phantom, I believe she was from a previous season so that's why I think that you will be able to find bags from past collections.



Thank you! 

I totally understand. It's really hard to decide on which bag to buy. They are all so pretty!


----------



## mokummeisje

pandut said:


> Hi, new member here
> 
> I'm planning a trip to Italy this summer and thinking it might be the best time to finally buy a Celine bag. For a few years my dream bag was the Celine micro. However, in their recent collections (spring/summer 2015), there is no Celine micro in solid color. Because of this, I'm now also considering either a trapeze or mini tie. For a first Celine bag, which one do you guys think is better? Also, do you know if the store will have collections from past years too?
> 
> This will be my first luxury bags so I would really appreciate your suggestions. Thanks




I bought my micro in Dune in Florence last summer. When I walked into the store there were no micros on the shelf. Once I asked for micros the SA had about 6 micros in the back. So make sure you ask! Good luck and show us what you bought : )


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

Lucyd024 said:


> Hi, welcome!
> 
> I think the stores should have some Celine micros in solid colors. Not everything is shown on the website so make sure you ask the SA once you get to the store. There's also a very good chance that there will be collections from past years too!
> 
> I am only speaking from the experience I had at the Celine store in Las Vegas. The store itself was a bit bare but the SA had lots of different bags in the back. I ended up buying my first Celine bag there .. which was a fuchsia pink phantom. At the time, I was debating between the phantom and a tricolor mini luggage (as if it was going to be my one and only Celine bag in my entire lifetime)... to my husband's dismay, I'm now itching to get a tricolor mini luggage!!  I saw one I really want from the Summer 2015 collection and I'm praying that the bag will still be available when I go to Las Vegas again in July. When I got my phantom, I believe she was from a previous season so that's why I think that you will be able to find bags from past collections.


I agree.  The Celine stores seem to have a bunch of hidden gems in the back.  I wanted a yellow Nano and NYC had it.  Unfortunately they were so aloof at the store I opted for a Jypsiere bag at Hermes down the street instead.


----------



## pandut

Thank you mokummeisje and Scottsdale Kim! I'll be sure to ask  Btw i love your luggage bags! so pretty!


----------



## candiceyen

Hi! I'm not sure where I'm supposed to post this, but I had a question!

I'm looking for either the mini or micro luggage but I really want a shoulder strap. I'm finding the nano is available with a long shoulder strap, but do they make it for the micro/mini? Thanks!


----------



## smashinstyle

there is no strap for the micro or mini.


----------



## daenarys1

How much is a tri colour mini in the UK?


----------



## candiceyen

smashinstyle said:


> there is no strap for the micro or mini.


Aw man.. thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Maland

I am looking for the bell necklace/belt (small bell) in bronze or gold brass; apparently sold out everywhere in Europe (Celine stores) (... Do any of you know if it's available sonewhere? Would really appreciate your help


----------



## ayumiken

littlerock said:


> Hello fellow Celine lovers
> 
> Here is your designated chat thread! Hope you all are well and having a lovely Saturday so far. I am out the door to see my nephew's baseball game. Fun!


Many thanks for starting great chat thread , excited


----------



## ChloeGreen

Hi all! I'm new to Celine and I'm about to be buying my very first designer and I've decided on the Celine micro luggage. I need advice. I'm sorry if this isn't the right place to ask but I'm not sure whether I should get the drummed leather or the smooth leather. Which one looks better and over the long run which one is more worth it... Itd be really nice if anyone can advice me. As I've never seen the bags in real life only in pictures so I don't know what they're like really.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ChloeGreen said:


> Hi all! I'm new to Celine and I'm about to be buying my very first designer and I've decided on the Celine micro luggage. I need advice. I'm sorry if this isn't the right place to ask but I'm not sure whether I should get the drummed leather or the smooth leather. Which one looks better and over the long run which one is more worth it... Itd be really nice if anyone can advice me. As I've never seen the bags in real life only in pictures so I don't know what they're like really.


For the first Celine I would go for smooth leather in any neutral color. but you should go try for yourself first. And don' forget reveal


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

ChloeGreen said:


> Hi all! I'm new to Celine and I'm about to be buying my very first designer and I've decided on the Celine micro luggage. I need advice. I'm sorry if this isn't the right place to ask but I'm not sure whether I should get the drummed leather or the smooth leather. Which one looks better and over the long run which one is more worth it... Itd be really nice if anyone can advice me. As I've never seen the bags in real life only in pictures so I don't know what they're like really.


Personally I prefer the drummed leather because you can't see scratches.


----------



## smashinstyle

I've seen drummed leather that still shows scratches, perhaps not as bad as smooth leather, but the scratches still show. go for whichever one you prefer aesthetically. I recommend neutral colours, but beware that some light neutrals (dune) are somewhat notorious for colour transfer.


----------



## South Beach

Loving the drummed leather, but do not have the smooth, so can't compare. Just loving my first Celine bag! Have been on the Chanel train for awhile ...
The drummed is very nice to the touch and is a little squishy but with structure. I purchased the Ring bag in white and have had no problems with color transfer...yet. Love this bag!


----------



## aa12

does anyone know where i can purchase ere i can purchase a mini or mico in souris in the us?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone else having trouble sending the contact form through on the Celine website? I fill everything out as required but when I click "next", it doesn't respond. 

Is there any other way I can contact them that doesn't require a phone call?


----------



## Sachsensox

Has anyone purchased from Beyond The Rack?  Authenic?  TIA!!!  http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/60254/CELPHANTOMNAVY


----------



## ChloeGreen

Hi! Is a black leather luggage hard to find? Since it's a classic color?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ChloeGreen said:


> Hi! Is a black leather luggage hard to find? Since it's a classic color?


Yes it is hard to find in the US especially in Smooth leather.


----------



## ChloeGreen

LOUKPEACH said:


> Yes it is hard to find in the US especially in Smooth leather.



But what about in Europe around this time..e.g Paris , Milan , Florence ?


----------



## Scottsdale Kim

LOUKPEACH said:


> Yes it is hard to find in the US especially in Smooth leather.


If you do not have an SA at Barneys, I've worked with Jeremy Alter out of Beverly Hills even though I live in Scottsdale, AZ. If you call that store and ask for him, I imagine he can let you know what is available countrywide at Barneys.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Scottsdale Kim said:


> If you do not have an SA at Barneys, I've worked with Jeremy Alter out of Beverly Hills even though I live in Scottsdale, AZ. If you call that store and ask for him, I imagine he can let you know what is available countrywide at Barneys.


Celine Black smooth luggage gone so fast at Barneys especially Madison and Beverly Hills store.


----------



## angelxchild

I just got my first Céline yesterday and noticed that the gold logo in the front is smooth when I rub my fingers over it. I was expecting to feel the edges of the letters due to the heat stamping process, and after looking through countless pictures in the forum I still can't really tell how if that's the norm or not. Any confirmation would be greatly appreciated! [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

angelxchild said:


> I just got my first Céline yesterday and noticed that the gold logo in the front is smooth when I rub my fingers over it. I was expecting to feel the edges of the letters due to the heat stamping process, and after looking through countless pictures in the forum I still can't really tell how if that's the norm or not. Any confirmation would be greatly appreciated! [emoji4]


What bag is that? Do you mind share a pic?


----------



## angelxchild

LOUKPEACH said:


> What bag is that? Do you mind share a pic?




It's the micro luggage tote. Here's a closeup of the logo:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

angelxchild said:


> It's the micro luggage tote. Here's a closeup of the logo:
> 
> View attachment 3039726


Are you worried about authenticity? Where did you get your bag from?

It's normal for smooth leather same feel as Saint Laurent smooth leather bag.


----------



## angelxchild

LOUKPEACH said:


> Are you worried about authenticity? Where did you get your bag from?
> 
> It's normal for smooth leather same feel as Saint Laurent smooth leather bag.




I got it from eBay but had it authenticated here. And the only reason I noticed this was because I compared it to my Saint Laurent bag, where I could feel the slight indentation of the logo. The Céline on the other hand, is completely smooth. 

Should I get a third party authentication? I know Céline logos have variations, but I'm not sure if this is one of them [emoji21]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

angelxchild said:


> I got it from eBay but had it authenticated here. And the only reason I noticed this was because I compared it to my Saint Laurent bag, where I could feel the slight indentation of the logo. The Céline on the other hand, is completely smooth.
> 
> Should I get a third party authentication? I know Céline logos have variations, but I'm not sure if this is one of them [emoji21]


That's true. All logo should be pressed/indented into the bag not just printed on the leather. 

Yes you should try 2nd opinion for the peace of mind.


----------



## angelxchild

LOUKPEACH said:


> That's true. All logo should be pressed/indented into the bag not just printed on the leather.
> 
> Yes you should try 2nd opinion for the peace of mind.




Thank you. Is there a recommended authenticator for Céline? A4U hasn't responded to my email for a week, and ***************** seems to be unreliable (based on other forum members' feedback). 

Also, I did some more searching for Céline logos and found these 2 luggages on Fashionphile that has it printed instead of pressed:

http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-86427
http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-leather-micro-luggage-camel-66275


----------



## LOUKPEACH

angelxchild said:


> Thank you. Is there a recommended authenticator for Céline? A4U hasn't responded to my email for a week, and ***************** seems to be unreliable (based on other forum members' feedback).
> 
> Also, I did some more searching for Céline logos and found these 2 luggages on Fashionphile that has it printed instead of pressed:
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-86427
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-leather-micro-luggage-camel-66275


I only have Unoma authenticated for me haha. But have red so many good reviews from other member about authenticate4u

I don't have anything related to the site or never use their service before but hope she can help. Also don't forget tell them about your concern. Hope your bag is not fake.

There are some complaints of buyer from Fashionphile as well... this is the reason why I never want to sell consign items


----------



## jenofera

Ok, I've searched everywhere but can't seem to find an answer and since I'm a complete Celine newb, I thought I would try here... sorry if someone has asked before, I just couldn't find it!

I noticed some Celine luggage bags have the "hour-glass" curve on the front of the bag and some have a square (maybe I'm just not using the correct terminology, which is why my searches have failed) can anyone tell me what the difference is? I've attached a photo for reference. Thanks in advance!


----------



## smashinstyle

jenofera said:


> Ok, I've searched everywhere but can't seem to find an answer and since I'm a complete Celine newb, I thought I would try here... sorry if someone has asked before, I just couldn't find it!
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed some Celine luggage bags have the "hour-glass" curve on the front of the bag and some have a square (maybe I'm just not using the correct terminology, which is why my searches have failed) can anyone tell me what the difference is? I've attached a photo for reference. Thanks in advance!




the model on the left side of the picture is an old style that is no longer made anymore.


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone happen to know if the Holt Renfrew in Calgary, Canada carries Celine or if there are any other stores in Calgary that sell Celine? 

Also wondering if the prices in Canada given the exchange rate between CAD and USD are better than in the US?


----------



## smashinstyle

Toronto Holts (Bloor) is the only  Holts location that carries Celine.


----------



## Neospecies

Hi ladies, 
I'm on the prowl for a celine zip around wallet in one of the brightly colour calfskin version.  Do those ever go on sale?  I was debating on taking a trip to BH, CA but thought I should ask before heading into that area.  
TFYH.


----------



## onepiece101

Has anyone seen the sangle seau bag in person and know what kind of closure it has? I like it but am wondering if it looks a little too masculine in nature and if the strap is just a little too big... (reminds me of a seat belt).


----------



## JY1217

angelxchild said:


> Thank you. Is there a recommended authenticator for Céline? A4U hasn't responded to my email for week, and ***************** seems to be unreliable (based on other forum members' feedback).
> 
> Also, I did some more searching for Céline logos and found these 2 luggages on Fashionphile that has it printed instead of pressed:
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-mini-luggage-black-86427
> http://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-leather-micro-luggage-camel-66275



I've seen printed logo on some bags and wallets. Maybe you can go to a boutique or a consignment store to check and compare?


----------



## angelxchild

JY1217 said:


> I've seen printed logo on some bags and wallets. Maybe you can go to a boutique or a consignment store to check and compare?



Thanks for confirming! I ended up getting the bag authenticated by Authenticate4u and it turned out to be the real deal! &#128516; yay!!


----------



## JY1217

angelxchild said:


> Thanks for confirming! I ended up getting the bag authenticated by Authenticate4u and it turned out to be the real deal! [emoji1] yay!!




Congrats! Enjoy your new bag


----------



## Kmruss1

Hi Ladies, I'm thinking of purchasing the Céline Phantom Smooth Handbag in Black. I've never held a celine bag before so I am unsure how it would look on me. I am 5 feet and weigh 120. I'm a petite girl but I really love the celine brand. Would you ladies recommend this bag? Also, I found the bag for a price of $2,519. Would you say that it's a good price for  new bag? I value you ladies opinion and would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Kmruss1

angelxchild said:


> I got it from eBay but had it authenticated here. And the only reason I noticed this was because I compared it to my Saint Laurent bag, where I could feel the slight indentation of the logo. The Céline on the other hand, is completely smooth.
> 
> Should I get a third party authentication? I know Céline logos have variations, but I'm not sure if this is one of them [emoji21]


Can I ask what seller you got it from on Ebay?? I am looking for a preloved Celine bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kmruss1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm thinking of purchasing the Céline Phantom Smooth Handbag in Black. I've never held a celine bag before so I am unsure how it would look on me. I am 5 feet and weigh 120. I'm a petite girl but I really love the celine brand. Would you ladies recommend this bag? Also, I found the bag for a price of $2,519. Would you say that it's a good price for  new bag? I value you ladies opinion and would love to hear your thoughts.


I know many petite ladies who carry HUGE bags especially Phantom. And they look so chic. If you like it, go for it


----------



## lhkuv

onepiece101 said:


> Has anyone seen the sangle seau bag in person and know what kind of closure it has? I like it but am wondering if it looks a little too masculine in nature and if the strap is just a little too big... (reminds me of a seat belt).



I'm wondering about the same things. I really like the bag but havent seen it irl. One sa told me that the closure clasp is a bit poor, does not keep locked...but then again I'm wondering if it is an issue or not. In my country only one shop sells Celine and they are not taking this bag for sale.


----------



## angelxchild

Kmruss1 said:


> Can I ask what seller you got it from on Ebay?? I am looking for a preloved Celine bag.



The seller I bought it from was spat123413!


----------



## Kmruss1

angelxchild said:


> The seller I bought it from was spat123413!


Thank you so much!!  @angelxchild


----------



## Iluvbags

Celine experts. Is the Royal Blue and Indigo the same color, similar or totally different? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Jadpe

Iluvbags said:


> Celine experts. Is the Royal Blue and Indigo the same color, similar or totally different?
> Thanks for your help


It's quite similar I think but the indigo is a tad darker/more intense. It's hard to explain! You have to see it for yourself


----------



## nikiluv

Is the taupe phantom the same color every year? I just got a trait color and it looks more like beige. Can anyone chime in on the taupe out beige phantom?


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone know the price of solid color nano luggage in the US after the price increase? Thank you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jen1801 said:


> Does anyone know the price of solid color nano luggage in the US after the price increase? Thank you


The price has yet increase in the US. So Nano is still $2700 for solid color


----------



## erli

Kmruss1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm thinking of purchasing the Céline Phantom Smooth Handbag in Black. I've never held a celine bag before so I am unsure how it would look on me. I am 5 feet and weigh 120. I'm a petite girl but I really love the celine brand. Would you ladies recommend this bag? Also, I found the bag for a price of $2,519. Would you say that it's a good price for  new bag? I value you ladies opinion and would love to hear your thoughts.







LOUKPEACH said:


> I know many petite ladies who carry HUGE bags especially Phantom. And they look so chic. If you like it, go for it





So true LOUKPEACH!  I'm totally lovin' my phantom.  i never would have thought on owning a Phantom.  Whenever I stop by at the Céline Boutique, I always try on the phantom, and leaving the store saying "the phantom is way too big for me".  But now I own one, it does look chic like you said.  [emoji6]

KMRUSS1, go get them. [emoji106]&#127996;  I'm 5'2 and weigh 95, and the phantom looks perfect on me, so I'm sure it will on you too.


----------



## Roger007

Hey guys, I really want to buy a new mini luggage in black and white, but my friend has an exactly same one.. Do you guys think I should buy a different colour or just go for the one that I like?


----------



## efeu

hello ladies - I've been wanting a celine nano luggage for years... sold my khaki shoulder luggage. and told myself I won't get a luggage tote anymore. just as I thought I've given up, I saw this combo (I couldn't find a pic for the nano version) which kinda took my breath away!


I've got the mini belt in dune recently (love it!) and somehow I dunno how to justify the price of the nano being even higher than the belt! but this is such a beauty... will this last? do you think I should go for it...? TIA


----------



## Milky caramel

Hi ladies, I have a large TRIO in brown cowhide leather on her way to mi. I don't know anything bout cowhide leather and thot I should ask on this thread. Pls any Intel would be appreciated. Celine experts kindly weigh in. TIA


----------



## erli

efeu said:


> hello ladies - I've been wanting a celine nano luggage for years... sold my khaki shoulder luggage. and told myself I won't get a luggage tote anymore. just as I thought I've given up, I saw this combo (I couldn't find a pic for the nano version) which kinda took my breath away!
> View attachment 3105567
> 
> I've got the mini belt in dune recently (love it!) and somehow I dunno how to justify the price of the nano being even higher than the belt! but this is such a beauty... will this last? do you think I should go for it...? TIA




The color and texture is a perfect combo!  I think you should go for it.


----------



## efeu

erli said:


> The color and texture is a perfect combo!  I think you should go for it.




thanks! yes the mixture of textures for this nano is intriguing


----------



## erli

efeu said:


> thanks! yes the mixture of textures for this nano is intriguing




If you do ended up getting it, don't forget to share. [emoji6]


----------



## efeu

erli said:


> If you do ended up getting it, don't forget to share. [emoji6]





sure! just want to make sure I won't regret this purchase. the luggage tote is a bit over saturated but I still adore the style... is it gonna stay as a classic? I don't want to return/sell it at the end like I did with my SDJ and paraty... I love all my celines!!


----------



## lavy

efeu said:


> sure! just want to make sure I won't regret this purchase. the luggage tote is a bit over saturated but I still adore the style... is it gonna stay as a classic? I don't want to return/sell it at the end like I did with my SDJ and paraty... I love all my celines!!



I totally had the same dilemma. I was debating on getting the luggage or a belt since I was worried about the longevity o the luggage,but once I saw the burgandy micro in person I knew it was the one! The burgandy is a beautiful color perfect for fall and the pebbled leather front makes the bag more resistant to scratches. Will post a pic when I figure out how to do it!


----------



## lavy

lavy said:


> I totally had the same dilemma. I was debating on getting the luggage or a belt since I was worried about the longevity o the luggage,but once I saw the burgandy micro in person I knew it was the one! The burgandy is a beautiful color perfect for fall and the pebbled leather front makes the bag more resistant to scratches. Will post a pic when I figure out how to do it!


Sorry my pic won't upload straight!


----------



## lavy

lavy said:


> Sorry my pic won't upload straight!



One more!


----------



## efeu

lavy said:


> One more!




wow this is gorgeous!! thanks for the photo - I guess I'll go for the nano after all  sister bags eh?
the description says it's calf, lamb and goat skin but I thought there's only the mix of smooth and pebbled leather...


----------



## lavy

efeu said:


> wow this is gorgeous!! thanks for the photo - I guess I'll go for the nano after all  sister bags eh?
> the description says it's calf, lamb and goat skin but I thought there's only the mix of smooth and pebbled leather...


The pebbled is goat, smooth is calf and interior is lamb skin.


----------



## rea11yb0red

lavy said:


> I totally had the same dilemma. I was debating on getting the luggage or a belt since I was worried about the longevity o the luggage,but once I saw the burgandy micro in person I knew it was the one! The burgandy is a beautiful color perfect for fall and the pebbled leather front makes the bag more resistant to scratches. Will post a pic when I figure out how to do it!




I definitely agree!  The color is so beautiful!!!!  [emoji7]


----------



## efeu

lavy said:


> The pebbled is goat, smooth is calf and interior is lamb skin.




thanks for the info!  if you don't mind, can you share one more pic of the front of the bag? the pebbled part seems finer and shinier than other full pebbled leather bags?


----------



## lavy

efeu said:


> thanks for the info!  if you don't mind, can you share one more pic of the front of the bag? the pebbled part seems finer and shinier than other full pebbled leather bags?



I would say it is a bit shiny, definitely not as matte as a lamb skin pebbled. I don't think the pebbled is finer though.


----------



## efeu

lavy said:


> I would say it is a bit shiny, definitely not as matte as a lamb skin pebbled. I don't think the pebbled is finer though.




thank you [emoji173]&#65039;prolly it's becus of the different lighting in the pictures 

edit: I've just ordered! will do a reveal when it's here


----------



## GreenG

Hi Ladies,

I am new to Purseblog and I am about to get my very first Celine bag - a preloved Mini Luggage in black smooth leather with red piping as a start &#128515;

The condition of the bag is good, the leather looks smooth and shiny.  What I concern is from the photo provided by the owner - the back panel of the bag has 6 grain-like lines almost vertically parallel to each other.  The owner said the leather looked like this when she bought the bag.

My question is: is it normal to see obvious grains on Celine smooth leather?  Would it be defect or scratches rather than natural grains?

Celine lovers could you please let me know how to post images so i can explain better how the leather looks like.

Thanks, G


----------



## candiesgirl408

Hey celine lovers! 


I am currently looking for a celine luggage bag but I'm debating between nano or micro...

I just literally own all crossbody-shoulder bags (Celine trio, CHANEL mini, LV Alma BB, etc)... 

Wondering if i should diversify or stick with what I know lol.


----------



## efeu

candiesgirl408 said:


> Hey celine lovers!
> 
> 
> I am currently looking for a celine luggage bag but I'm debating between nano or micro...
> 
> I just literally own all crossbody-shoulder bags (Celine trio, CHANEL mini, LV Alma BB, etc)...
> 
> Wondering if i should diversify or stick with what I know lol.




I think there's a reason why you own those bags  the option of shoulder strap is a must for me so I would stick with the nano! love mine 

and also depends on how much you carry? but IMO the micro shows the luggage design better and is more of a classic, whereas the nano is cuter.


----------



## candiesgirl408

efeu said:


> I think there's a reason why you own those bags  the option of shoulder strap is a must for me so I would stick with the nano! love mine
> 
> and also depends on how much you carry? but IMO the micro shows the luggage design better and is more of a classic, whereas the nano is cuter.




Yeah, I notice that cross bodies work for me because I like being hands free when I'm roaming about but I do love how the micro shows the luggage tote better.


I honestly only carry my phone, wallet, keys, glasses & little snacks. 

I think the nano is super cute but I'm so drawn to the classic look of the micro. But can I give up the strap? Lol

I have 5 cross bodies/long shoulder strap bags...And only one of which has a removable strap. That's basically my collection lol.


----------



## candiesgirl408

efeu said:


> I think there's a reason why you own those bags  the option of shoulder strap is a must for me so I would stick with the nano! love mine
> 
> and also depends on how much you carry? but IMO the micro shows the luggage design better and is more of a classic, whereas the nano is cuter.




Plus... I have a givenchy mini antigona on my list already... So I'm wondering if I should also go with the nano or get a micro... So many crossbodies. These are next bags on my want list... Lol


----------



## efeu

candiesgirl408 said:


> Plus... I have a givenchy mini antigona on my list already... So I'm wondering if I should also go with the nano or get a micro... So many crossbodies. These are next bags on my want list... Lol




in that case you won't go wrong with either one! any chance u can try it on first before deciding? I think you'll know once you see it in person. 

if you like the luggage tote design and wish for something different in your collection, the micro will be perfect - unless you find it too heavy or you use it much less because there's no strap! (which is why I got my nano )


----------



## BlueCherry

candiesgirl408 said:


> Plus... I have a givenchy mini antigona on my list already... So I'm wondering if I should also go with the nano or get a micro... So many crossbodies. These are next bags on my want list... Lol




I've just bought my first micro luggage and I love it. I have to agree with other posters - online pics and even video reviews are no match for seeing IRL. The micro luggage was more compact than I expected, in a good way, and whilst I wasn't buying an antigona quite yet I thought the zip was way chunkier than I imagined. All in all a good reason to see before you buy if possible.


----------



## candiesgirl408

BigCherry said:


> I've just bought my first micro luggage and I love it. I have to agree with other posters - online pics and even video reviews are no match for seeing IRL. The micro luggage was more compact than I expected, in a good way, and whilst I wasn't buying an antigona quite yet I thought the zip was way chunkier than I imagined. All in all a good reason to see before you buy if possible.







efeu said:


> in that case you won't go wrong with either one! any chance u can try it on first before deciding? I think you'll know once you see it in person.
> 
> if you like the luggage tote design and wish for something different in your collection, the micro will be perfect - unless you find it too heavy or you use it much less because there's no strap! (which is why I got my nano )




Thank you all! 

I've seen them both in person already and love both equally for different reasons. 

I love that I can potentially use the micro for travel days (trips across town), put larger items in there, it looks classier etc etc. 

But I love that the nano is so cutesy and hands free too. Hmmm. 


I guess more deliberation for me lol.


----------



## Anonymous623

It's so beautiful! And the color is perfect! Great choice!


----------



## pariej

Does anyone find the Celine phantom croc wings a little thin/flimsy? I just received a small black phantom croc and was shocked to feel that it was lighter than my mini luggage! Is this true for anyone else? I hope I didn't get tricked with this purchase! The weight of the bag has me worried!!


----------



## amywong1

Hey guys! 

I recently just bought a celine nano in black drummed leather and I am totally in love with it. However after bringing it back and reading more reviews on the nano, I realised that some nanos have leather lining whilst others have suede lining. 

I mean I prefer the leather lining more though I do have the nano in suede lining. So does all nanos have leather lining now? I bought the nano in black and I was wondering if there are any of you with the black nano in drummed leather with leather lining?


----------



## Sophia

amywong1 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I recently just bought a celine nano in black drummed leather and I am totally in love with it. However after bringing it back and reading more reviews on the nano, I realised that some nanos have leather lining whilst others have suede lining.
> 
> I mean I prefer the leather lining more though I do have the nano in suede lining. So does all nanos have leather lining now? I bought the nano in black and I was wondering if there are any of you with the black nano in drummed leather with leather lining?


In most instances, drummed leather bags uses suede lining. Smooth leather bags use smooth leather lining. The black drummed nano will only come in suede lining.


----------



## Virginiamb

Hello ladies!  I just saw a mod pic the other day of a 2013 Mini in baby calfskin Caramel!  I am in love, does anyone know if the boutiques would have any of the older bags in stock?  I am now obsessed with this color!


----------



## aa12

Hi Everyone, I recently became very interested in the celine edge bag, I find it classic and very practical, but I found one thats calfskin ( smooth leather ?) and I wonder if it will hold up for everyday wear? Any thoughts/suggestions? For anyone who owns the edge what do you all think?


----------



## Rikilove10

I found this gem at a designer reseller store in Los Angeles Monday. It was marked down to $1,000. Sigh. Someday!


----------



## Rikilove10

Although I couldn't quite afford that gorgeous Celine bag, I didn't walk away empty handed: found this gorgeous Zac Posen bag!


----------



## Rikilove10

Close up look.


----------



## Iammichele

hi gals! i dont know if this is the right place for my question. i would just like to know if the drummed leather small celine tie bag comes with a pochette? thanks


----------



## Sophia

Iammichele said:


> hi gals! i dont know if this is the right place for my question. i would just like to know if the drummed leather small celine tie bag comes with a pochette? thanks


The small tie bag will always come with the additional pouch. Doesn't matter what kind of leather. The mini size tie bags do not come with the pouch.


----------



## Iammichele

Sophia said:


> The small tie bag will always come with the additional pouch. Doesn't matter what kind of leather. The mini size tie bags do not come with the pouch.


thanks so much sophia


----------



## fifiluxe

Hi ladies,

I'm currently looking into owning my second Celine bag, I have the Trio is Magenta which I adore and am looking to get either a box medium size (black - coz it's classic) or a phantom in grey or taupe? Any suggestions or advice? Which one do you prefer or if you own either of these or both, which one do you use most often? I feel the box bag is classic and can be day or night time; however the phantom due to its size I'd probably only use it during the day and it could be "too" spacious/ roomy possibly...let me know which one you'd vote for! 

Thanks In advance!!


----------



## burberryaholic

Hey Ladies!  I just got my first Celine bag (a Mini black luggage) and I am in the process of getting it authenticated (YAY). On the tag it says that the Interior lining is PL; anyone have any clue WTH PL is? Haha


----------



## Sophia

fifiluxe said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm currently looking into owning my second Celine bag, I have the Trio is Magenta which I adore and am looking to get either a box medium size (black - coz it's classic) or a phantom in grey or taupe? Any suggestions or advice? Which one do you prefer or if you own either of these or both, which one do you use most often? I feel the box bag is classic and can be day or night time; however the phantom due to its size I'd probably only use it during the day and it could be "too" spacious/ roomy possibly...let me know which one you'd vote for!
> 
> Thanks In advance!!


Box for sure!


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone happen to know if an iPhone 6 plus will fit in the mini/small box bag?


----------



## TFB83

You can probably find the dimensions of the bag on Celine's website


----------



## onepiece101

TFB83 said:


> You can probably find the dimensions of the bag on Celine's website



Thanks for the tip! But unfortunately Celine only ever put the dimensions of the classic/medium box bag on the website.


----------



## Podders90

Hi ladies. Looking to purchase my first Celine but trying to find the cheapest price. Am I right in thinking Europe (Germany) is cheaper than UK? Looking to get the large Trio in black. Does anyone know the price in Europe right now? I know it's £730 here in the UK? TIA


----------



## Kisa

onepiece101 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if an iPhone 6 plus will fit in the mini/small box bag?



I think it's 6.5 inches, but I just looked at a small box the other day, and it didn't look like my 6+ would fit easily. That bag is small inside.


----------



## onepiece101

Thanks for the info! I thought as much. I think if it did fit, it would have to be without the case and even then it would be a tight squeeze...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Can anyone enlighten me on the fit of Celine's Essential V Pumps? TTS?


----------



## Nadinne19

What do you think about new Celine Pillow. 

Do you think it will become anything like belt or tie? I think its cute I would possible get it if i had lots of money on my bank accounts. What do you think about this cute weirdo?


----------



## Kai Lien

That pillow is too trendy for my taste. I also really dislike that button in the middle.


----------



## loubprincess

Nadinne19 said:


> What do you think about new Celine Pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it will become anything like belt or tie? I think its cute I would possible get it if i had lots of money on my bank accounts. What do you think about this cute weirdo?




I love it. So unique


----------



## bagreedy

Nadinne19 said:


> What do you think about new Celine Pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it will become anything like belt or tie? I think its cute I would possible get it if i had lots of money on my bank accounts. What do you think about this cute weirdo?




I dislike everything about the bag and don't see it becoming a classic Celine bag.


----------



## Nadinne19

loubprincess said:


> I love it. So unique


I love it too. I do not think it will ever be a classic or it bag but if i would have couple of thousand $$$ i would defiantly add it into my small collection)


----------



## l4bitz

Hey ladies, 
What do you personally think about celine trapeze? Is it worth buying?
I have been eying it for a year, had a chance to buy it last year but took home LV trevi instead.  I thought I do not want to baby sit  for a bag, trapeze, at thath time, seems like it would require more "handling". 
i love my trevi, but  I still somewhat longs for that trendy trapeze...
Then last saturday,  I saw fendi 3jours on discount and I thought it's somewhat feel like celine trapeze, so I just bought it without thinking much. Now, I regretted it.   i still want trapeze ! 
Well, it trapeze worth all that ??


----------



## arhient

do y'all find Celine clothes worth buying, because i really want to add some RTW pieces like this dress celine.com/sites/default/files/styles/products__stream_portrait/public/assets/images/cel_lookbook_rtw_summer_16_crops_72dpi_-33.jpg?itok=9zlJaX8k?


----------



## jjyusuf

Hi, 

I recently bought a Celine Cabas Tote Bag (1 month and abit ago) and it has softened up extremely quickly and the base is becoming a little saggy, anyone have a recommendation to prevent this? I was looking at base shapers but they seem to compartmentalise the bag a lot and I tend to stuff my bags with A4 notepads etc


----------



## Virginiamb

jjyusuf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a Celine Cabas Tote Bag (1 month and abit ago) and it has softened up extremely quickly and the base is becoming a little saggy, anyone have a recommendation to prevent this? I was looking at base shapers but they seem to compartmentalise the bag a lot and I tend to stuff my bags with A4 notepads etc




I always used a extral large bag insert in mine so I could find things.  But it causes the bag to be more open when you put it down


----------



## YS1_

My first thought was it looks like a deployed car airbag or the Michelin man's long lost relative. Good job Celine for always putting out truly distinct, unique silhouettes every season... But I really can't see this little airbag being a practical or timeless bag. Maybe I'm simply not high fashion enough, but I can't see anything in my wardrobe complementing this bag..! It's quite a plunge for such a trendy piece. Although I do want to squish it or lie on it. :3 I wouldn't have to bring a neck pillow when I travel at least!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Anyone know if Cabas Phantoms (or Phantom Cabases?) are still made?


----------



## heyykelly

Hey guys - I just came upon a really beautiful classic box bag that's one of the older models and need advice about the little pegs on the strap closure. I'm so scared I'm going to carry it and the bag just falling on the floor since the closure isn't sealed.  Any suggestions? 

Maybe I can take to leather spa and ask if they could do anything? Please help!!


----------



## Lmac1284

Hi I am not sure if any of you ladies can help me with this. So to make a long story short my boyfriends puppy chewed the shoulder strap for my deepsea trapeze. It's totally destroyed. Would I be able to get a replacement?


----------



## gymjenkie

I haven't been able to get much of an answer on this.... does the celine phantom handles stretch? The bag is big so it's tempting to carry a lot sometimes but I'm scared that it'll stretch a lot to the point it'll look fake or something. .


----------



## Molly0

Just wondering if anyone can help me.  
When did Celine begin using the accent over the "e"?  
I don't know a lot about Celine, just admired from afar.  But I've received a gorgeous vintage bucket bag without the accent and the lining is consistent with fabric lining that I have seen in the vintage thread here. I'm guessing it is from the 1980's.  
Anyone know when they began using the accent?
Thanks.


----------



## Helloanna

Hi everyone! I'm new to purse forum and had a question about my Celine micro luggage! I've noticed that the handles seem to be quite sticky and have a rubbery feeling to them. Has anyone had this problem before? I've tried wiping the handles down with a soft wipe and some water but that didn't seem to work. I read somewhere to use baby powder (which I used very sparingly) and it seemed to work for a little while and now it's back to the sticky feeling, again. I want to add that I also own a nano which I carry from the handles as well but have not had any problems with. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dyyong

Hi ladies, I can't decide which color, my hearts tell me black? but I am concern the delicate leather, there's one in gran leather? is that what it call? but it's in white, and I already have a white bag, HELP!!


----------



## celinegirlhk

Hi everyone, has anyone who's had a nano luggage bag in drummed leather for a while tell me/show me through pictures what the wear and tear is like on the bag? Eg. whether it looks saggy or not, whether the leather has scratched, or if you've experienced colour transfer? I'm also wondering whether anyone around 5'1 has the nano and could provide me with photos of you wearing the bag as I'm concerned about the long strap length.
Thank you so much!


----------



## delaneye

hey ladies!! I really want to get this bag, do you think you guys could authenticate it for me ? thanks!!
https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-satin-calfskin-tricolor-nano-luggage-anthracite-121003


----------



## ZoobaAruba

celinegirlhk said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone who's had a nano luggage bag in drummed leather for a while tell me/show me through pictures what the wear and tear is like on the bag? Eg. whether it looks saggy or not, whether the leather has scratched, or if you've experienced colour transfer? I'm also wondering whether anyone around 5'1 has the nano and could provide me with photos of you wearing the bag as I'm concerned about the long strap length.
> 
> Thank you so much!




I believe my nano is in the drummed leather (pebbled, not smooth) I've had it since July 2015, I use it fairly often, and keep it stuffed when not in use. The shape is still exactly the same as when I bought it, no sag whatsoever. I did get one scratch/mark on the back of the bag because I hung my sunglasses on the loop on the back, and they left a mark, but the front/sides of the bag are exactly as I bought it. The only real wear and tear has been on the side loops where the strap clips on, the glazing has peeled a bit. I'll take a picture as soon as I get home to show what I mean. I have not had any color transfer, but my bag is blue, so not very prone to color transfer. Hope that helps!


----------



## celinegirlhk

ZoobaAruba said:


> I believe my nano is in the drummed leather (pebbled, not smooth) I've had it since July 2015, I use it fairly often, and keep it stuffed when not in use. The shape is still exactly the same as when I bought it, no sag whatsoever. I did get one scratch/mark on the back of the bag because I hung my sunglasses on the loop on the back, and they left a mark, but the front/sides of the bag are exactly as I bought it. The only real wear and tear has been on the side loops where the strap clips on, the glazing has peeled a bit. I'll take a picture as soon as I get home to show what I mean. I have not had any color transfer, but my bag is blue, so not very prone to color transfer. Hope that helps!



Thank you very much! Yes it's helped a lot! I'm hoping to get a nano later this year but I've seen photos of nanos that have sagged after a lot of use and wondered whether the bag will last a long time or not. I'm also wary because the strap is so long that it'll look strange on me even when crossbody since I'm only about 5'1. &#128513;


----------



## ZoobaAruba

celinegirlhk said:


> Thank you very much! Yes it's helped a lot! I'm hoping to get a nano later this year but I've seen photos of nanos that have sagged after a lot of use and wondered whether the bag will last a long time or not. I'm also wary because the strap is so long that it'll look strange on me even when crossbody since I'm only about 5'1. [emoji16]






	

		
			
		

		
	
you can see the marks, kind of look like =). Not true scratches, but buffed shinier than the surrounding leather. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
The glazing on these loops has peeled a bit, and threads are showing through. This is barely noticeable unless you're really examining the bag



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Otherwise, looks like new [emoji170]


----------



## celinegirlhk

ZoobaAruba said:


> View attachment 3358031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the marks, kind of look like =). Not true scratches, but buffed shinier than the surrounding leather.
> 
> View attachment 3358032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glazing on these loops has peeled a bit, and threads are showing through. This is barely noticeable unless you're really examining the bag
> 
> View attachment 3358018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, looks like new [emoji170]



Thank you! Is this the indigo colour? That's the one I was planning on getting. P.S. I love the Twilly on it!


----------



## galex101404

ZoobaAruba said:


> View attachment 3358031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the marks, kind of look like =). Not true scratches, but buffed shinier than the surrounding leather.
> 
> View attachment 3358032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glazing on these loops has peeled a bit, and threads are showing through. This is barely noticeable unless you're really examining the bag
> 
> View attachment 3358018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, looks like new [emoji170]




Thanks for posting! I'm considering a nano as well s d this was very helpful!

Does anyone know of Celine refurbishes bags?


----------



## ZoobaAruba

celinegirlhk said:


> Thank you! Is this the indigo colour? That's the one I was planning on getting. P.S. I love the Twilly on it!




Yeah it is, I think the color isn't showing up right on camera. Thanks [emoji8]




galex101404 said:


> Thanks for posting! I'm considering a nano as well s d this was very helpful!
> 
> Does anyone know of Celine refurbishes bags?




No problem [emoji106]&#127996;, I don't know if Celine refurbish bags, but I remember one person posting that the department store they bought it from refurbished their Celine trapeze? bag (one of the feet on the bottom fell off if I remember correctly)


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone happen to know if the small trotteur fits roughly the same as the small trio or the regular box (the main compartment part of it)?


----------



## npnpnp

dyyong said:


> Hi ladies, I can't decide which color, my hearts tell me black? but I am concern the delicate leather, there's one in gran leather? is that what it call? but it's in white, and I already have a white bag, HELP!!



The black one for sure


----------



## Givenchy18

I really like the grained leather nano luggage tote, but I'm worry that the luggage is no longer "cool" and will be out of style in no time. Help!


----------



## good life

I have a black large trio, and I use it to death. It's my workhorse bag. Last summer I spent 2 months in Europe and brought 5 purses with me (ok, more like 7). I used the trio 90% of the time. But, the wine colored on is really nice too. I bought a different celine bag in that wine color and its surprisingly very versatile, goes with everything too. Moral of the story, can't go wrong with whichever one.


----------



## pupee

hi ladies~ just sharing:

my colleague helped me to purchase a celine nano souris in paris... when it was passed to me, i checked the condition it was not in an excellent condition.

1st, there was a small white dot (seems like dirt but cant remove or leather peeled off) i closed one eye.
2nd, the stitching for the front side of the bag is quite ugly.... again i close one eye.
3rd, i saw a tiny leather peeling near a stitching which is near the celine logo wordings... this i cannot accept.

i called and went to my local celine and requested for an exchange...long story short. it is approved but they do not have any stock for nano souris, thus i have to wait for paris to send one over... i guess i will be able to have my bag next week.

my colleague told her hubby abt what happened and he said i was oc... am i!??? 
i will be paying for the bag... so i should get an excellent condition bag right? 

*my colleague said she is not fussy about bags and did not check the stitching etc... but said she learned a lesson from me, that she should check carefully..

just ranting... thanks for reading!


----------



## Danae Hübl

Hi Ladies! I was offered a Celine Mini Luggage...what do you think - is it authentic? Thank you for your help and Support.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I'm thinking of buying a Celine in Paris in a few weeks - how different are the prices than in the US? I've been told they are a little bit less. I'm looking into the Micro luggage, or the Nano in solid black ... maybe. Has anyone seen their prices in France recently? Thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

I paid €2150 last year and €2250 for the micro in Ireland and I believe this price is across all of Europe.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

ONE MORE question about Celine in Paris - which store should I go to? I've heard some stores have a better selection.


----------



## onepiece101

I think the flagship store in Avenue Montaigne probably has the best selection but I personally prefer the boutique in Rue de Grenelle because it is not as crowded as the other boutiques and quite cozy.


----------



## ashlie

pupee said:


> hi ladies~ just sharing:
> 
> my colleague helped me to purchase a celine nano souris in paris... when it was passed to me, i checked the condition it was not in an excellent condition.
> 
> 1st, there was a small white dot (seems like dirt but cant remove or leather peeled off) i closed one eye.
> 2nd, the stitching for the front side of the bag is quite ugly.... again i close one eye.
> 3rd, i saw a tiny leather peeling near a stitching which is near the celine logo wordings... this i cannot accept.
> 
> i called and went to my local celine and requested for an exchange...long story short. it is approved but they do not have any stock for nano souris, thus i have to wait for paris to send one over... i guess i will be able to have my bag next week.
> 
> my colleague told her hubby abt what happened and he said i was oc... am i!???
> i will be paying for the bag... so i should get an excellent condition bag right?
> 
> *my colleague said she is not fussy about bags and did not check the stitching etc... but said she learned a lesson from me, that she should check carefully..
> 
> just ranting... thanks for reading!



That's crazy! I would absolutely want my Céline in perfect condition. It's not like they are cheap. Even when I bought my luggage I had some backlash from one of my friends comparing it to Chanel. Your reaction is normal.


----------



## pupee

thanks for responding ashlie~ 
my hubby supports me too... he said im not wrong.

maybe my colleague is rich to say that. lol
she mentioned she is not selling it away in the future thus not bothered abt checking the bag or whether it is perfect or not. i dont want to debate with her anymore...


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone know if the shoulder strap on the small cabas (the mini tote with handles and a shoulder strap) is the same width as the trio's strap? I was going to get a small cabas for travel, but it looks like its shoulder strap isn't very wide...


----------



## chicceline

Hi all,

It has been a long time... No worries I've been expanding my bag collection in silence .
Right now I've got my eyes on a vintage Phantom, but I'm wondering if it is the real deal. It's a phantom luggage in dark blue with bright green trimming and interior. Does anyone know if Celine had this colour combo produced. I guess the year would have been 2014.

Thanks a zillion!!


----------



## smashinstyle

chicceline said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It has been a long time... No worries I've been expanding my bag collection in silence .
> Right now I've got my eyes on a vintage Phantom, but I'm wondering if it is the real deal. It's a phantom luggage in dark blue with bright green trimming and interior. Does anyone know if Celine had this colour combo produced. I guess the year would have been 2014.
> 
> Thanks a zillion!!



I vaguely remember a colour combo like that. the reference threads are your best bet


----------



## chicceline

Thanks Smashinstyle, will do that!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Hello all Celine addicts!!

Have a question for you, guys - what happened to Celine Edge? Is it discontinued? Does anyone has it? If yes - how do you like it? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

You are pay


pupee said:


> hi ladies~ just sharing:
> 
> my colleague helped me to purchase a celine nano souris in paris... when it was passed to me, i checked the condition it was not in an excellent condition.
> 
> 1st, there was a small white dot (seems like dirt but cant remove or leather peeled off) i closed one eye.
> 2nd, the stitching for the front side of the bag is quite ugly.... again i close one eye.
> 3rd, i saw a tiny leather peeling near a stitching which is near the celine logo wordings... this i cannot accept.
> 
> i called and went to my local celine and requested for an exchange...long story short. it is approved but they do not have any stock for nano souris, thus i have to wait for paris to send one over... i guess i will be able to have my bag next week.
> 
> my colleague told her hubby abt what happened and he said i was oc... am i!???
> i will be paying for the bag... so i should get an excellent condition bag right?
> 
> *my colleague said she is not fussy about bags and did not check the stitching etc... but said she learned a lesson from me, that she should check carefully..
> 
> just ranting... thanks for reading!



You are paying big $$ for the purse, why not to have it perfect?! You did everything right! Did you get your new nano?


----------



## chicceline

Hi Matryoshka.ca,

The Edge is indeed discontinued. I've got one in ox blood red and it is gorgeous. It is a very elegant design, that really holds a lot of stuff. I love that is is quite structured. It really dresses up a casual outfit. On the con side: Because the bag is roomy you can easily overstuff it, which makes the design a bit droopy.....Especially since there is just one handle. Plus it is better to put it down when you want to get something out of the bag, also because of the one handle situation.
I haven't been wearing it lately, but that is more due to my other bags than the design and functionality of this beauty.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

chicceline said:


> Hi Matryoshka.ca,
> 
> The Edge is indeed discontinued. I've got one in ox blood red and it is gorgeous. It is a very elegant design, that really holds a lot of stuff. I love that is is quite structured. It really dresses up a casual outfit. On the con side: Because the bag is roomy you can easily overstuff it, which makes the design a bit droopy.....Especially since there is just one handle. Plus it is better to put it down when you want to get something out of the bag, also because of the one handle situation.
> I haven't been wearing it lately, but that is more due to my other bags than the design and functionality of this beauty.



Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## JoeyLouis

In case anyone wants a red similar to Celine red spring summer 2016 -- this Cuyana bag in "scarlet" is a close match. I decided not to keep the bag Bc I was hoping for more of a reddish brown saddle bag. It's gorgeous nonetheless!


----------



## coolmelondew

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Hello all Celine addicts!!
> 
> Have a question for you, guys - what happened to Celine Edge? Is it discontinued? Does anyone has it? If yes - how do you like it?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hello Matryoshka.ca,

Yes like what chicceline mentioned, the Edge is unfortunately discontinued.  I have two Celine Edges, one in black drummed and another in red smooth leather.  Both bags are gorgeous and i find that there is an understated elegance to it.  I've had the red Edge for over a year now and it has still held up perfectly even though when i stuff my work and gym stuff in it everyday.  I also like that it's really practical because with the long zipper it's so easy to get in and out of.  

I think some Celine boutiques still stock it even though it is not displayed.  You just have to ask the SA if they have it, that's how i got my black Edge last month


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

coolmelondew said:


> Hello Matryoshka.ca,
> 
> Yes like what chicceline mentioned, the Edge is unfortunately discontinued.  I have two Celine Edges, one in black drummed and another in red smooth leather.  Both bags are gorgeous and i find that there is an understated elegance to it.  I've had the red Edge for over a year now and it has still held up perfectly even though when i stuff my work and gym stuff in it everyday.  I also like that it's really practical because with the long zipper it's so easy to get in and out of.
> 
> I think some Celine boutiques still stock it even though it is not displayed.  You just have to ask the SA if they have it, that's how i got my black Edge last month


Last month??? Good news, thank you!


----------



## pupee

Matryoshka.ca said:


> You are pay
> 
> 
> You are paying big $$ for the purse, why not to have it perfect?! You did everything right! Did you get your new nano?


yes i did! the Singapore SA was very helpful!


----------



## chicceline

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!


Hi!

I've just spotted a preloved Edge on designer-vintage in black. Maybe it is something for you?


----------



## MissAdhd

Can anyone please advise me on whether smooth or drummed leather holds up better?
I want to purchase a nano luggage but not sure which to get - I don't mind the look or either but I want to know which is more likely to sag after some time? Which holds up better? Any advice would be great!


----------



## ashlie

MissAdhd said:


> Can anyone please advise me on whether smooth or drummed leather holds up better?
> I want to purchase a nano luggage but not sure which to get - I don't mind the look or either but I want to know which is more likely to sag after some time? Which holds up better? Any advice would be great!



Pick which ever one you love the most because I have smooth and it had held up exceptionally well. It does scratch more easily, but I've hit mine at times and thought oh god. It's ruined. But there has been nothing there. Hth!


----------



## onepiece101

MissAdhd said:


> Can anyone please advise me on whether smooth or drummed leather holds up better?
> I want to purchase a nano luggage but not sure which to get - I don't mind the look or either but I want to know which is more likely to sag after some time? Which holds up better? Any advice would be great!



If you can find a goatskin nano, I've found that leather to be absolutely the most durable. I've worn mine nearly every day now for a year and it holds up great: incredibly durable, water resistant, and has held up its shape perfectly.


----------



## Sadhana

Hi, could you please help me in trying to authenticate this bag. These pictures are the only details I have. Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## MissAdhd

ashlie said:


> Pick which ever one you love the most because I have smooth and it had held up exceptionally well. It does scratch more easily, but I've hit mine at times and thought oh god. It's ruined. But there has been nothing there. Hth!


Thanks so much for replying  I totally forgot to check back, I think I've decided on drummed just because it's the only one I can find with SHW and I prefer that's hehe.



onepiece101 said:


> If you can find a goatskin nano, I've found that leather to be absolutely the most durable. I've worn mine nearly every day now for a year and it holds up great: incredibly durable, water resistant, and has held up its shape perfectly.


Thank you for your response  what's a goatskin nano? I've only ever knew about smooth vs grained/drummed! Not sure about Celine stuff as I haven't gotten anything from them. :s


----------



## ashlie

Sadhana said:


> View attachment 3456462
> View attachment 3456463
> View attachment 3456464
> View attachment 3456465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please help me in trying to authenticate this bag. These pictures are the only details I have. Thanks very much in advance.



Please refer to the authentication thread!


----------



## ashlie

MissAdhd said:


> Thanks so much for replying  I totally forgot to check back, I think I've decided on drummed just because it's the only one I can find with SHW and I prefer that's hehe.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response  what's a goatskin nano? I've only ever knew about smooth vs grained/drummed! Not sure about Celine stuff as I haven't gotten anything from them. :s



Céline has more than three leathers. Two or three different types of "smooth" alone. (There's a non coated one. And coated one and one other one?) When I buy bags I always research the leather. How it's processed, if it's coated and how well it does in rain. If you find a really knowledgable SA it's actually really interesting!! You'll become so much more obsessed with the brand. 
I know you were wondering about wear but you should definitely go into a Céline closest to you and touch all the leathers look at destroyed ones on eBay so you can see how they possibly wear and if there is any color transfer/which on is more apt to have that problem etc.


----------



## MissAdhd

ashlie said:


> Céline has more than three leathers. Two or three different types of "smooth" alone. (There's a non coated one. And coated one and one other one?) When I buy bags I always research the leather. How it's processed, if it's coated and how well it does in rain. If you find a really knowledgable SA it's actually really interesting!! You'll become so much more obsessed with the brand.
> I know you were wondering about wear but you should definitely go into a Céline closest to you and touch all the leathers look at destroyed ones on eBay so you can see how they possibly wear and if there is any color transfer/which on is more apt to have that problem etc.



Thank you again for a very informative reply!  That's very interesting! I honestly had no idea haha never owned any Celine leather goods. I am usually more a Chanel person  I wish there was a Celine around but there isn't for me - but looking on ebay to see the wear and tear is a great idea - I will do that!


----------



## SeeingRed

Hello, I have been a purseforum member for several years, usually lurking in Christian Louboutin.  However, recently I purchased an immaculate  Boogie Bag on ebay for a steal!  I wanted to see if it would suit my needs, and it looks like it will do that and more!  My question for you dear ladies is, was the Boogie Bag made in different sizes?  Mine is aprox 12.5" long...  TIA!


----------



## JY1217

Sadhana said:


> View attachment 3456462
> View attachment 3456463
> View attachment 3456464
> View attachment 3456465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please help me in trying to authenticate this bag. These pictures are the only details I have. Thanks very much in advance.



It's not authentic.


----------



## grandejete

Hello! I'm not sure if I'm in the right thread, but any one know what's the price of the Celine medium box bag in Paris and London right now?  Thank you!


----------



## Ewseto

Hi! I'm new to this forum and I was hoping to pick your brains about the serial number placement on trio bags. Has anyone heard of the serial number embossed on a tag? Or has it always been embossed on the inside of the bag? Thanks for your help 

Example of what I mean in the picture.


----------



## Real Authentication

Ewseto said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum and I was hoping to pick your brains about the serial number placement on trio bags. Has anyone heard of the serial number embossed on a tag? Or has it always been embossed on the inside of the bag? Thanks for your help
> 
> Example of what I mean in the picture.


The older styles will have it embossed on a tag like yours


----------



## portraitofalady

Does anyone have any idea when the Summer 2017 bags will be displayed on the Celine website? I don't live near a boutique and I can't wait to see what's coming!


----------



## goldenbull

portraitofalady said:


> Does anyone have any idea when the Summer 2017 bags will be displayed on the Celine website? I don't live near a boutique and I can't wait to see what's coming!


If you call a boutique a Sales Associate might be able to email you what they are expecting to receive


----------



## portraitofalady

goldenbull said:


> If you call a boutique a Sales Associate might be able to email you what they are expecting to receive


Thanks! That's a good idea


----------



## BlueCherry

goldenbull said:


> If you call a boutique a Sales Associate might be able to email you what they are expecting to receive



If there is a particular style or two you are after you can use the contact form on the website celine.com. They are very fast at responding and will detail all the colours and finishes plus the approximate date of release.


----------



## portraitofalady

BigCherry said:


> If there is a particular style or two you are after you can use the contact form on the website celine.com. They are very fast at responding and will detail all the colours and finishes plus the approximate date of release.


Oh I had no idea they would do that! I'll definitely contact them. Thanks so much!


----------



## portraitofalady

portraitofalady said:


> Oh I had no idea they would do that! I'll definitely contact them. Thanks so much!


It looks like the Summer 2017 bags are now online if anyone is interested! I love the colors for this collection!


----------



## HoneyandCeline

Hi purselovers!

I don't know if this is a no -negativity forum, if so my apologies. Anyway I just needed to vent a little.
My big sis wanted to buy me a bag for finishing a year of University/Christmas. I (thinking she wouldn't go for it) joked that I'd like a Celine nano in blue and showed a few on my phone. She laughed, said 'okay.' and I figured that it wasn't gonna happen, so I gave her some other options.
Well! She actually got me one when she went to Paris on a business trip! It was really such an amazing gift and I could hardly believe it, for one, she's really not into lux bags and two, for a gift that's huge! She said she went and looked at it in a few stores and she got why I liked it, so she decided to get it because it was my dream bag.
But here's the part that I didn't like. She said that people kind of looked at her like it was a bit of a joke that she was in the store. True,she isn't like, girly girly or anything. She usually wears jeans, a shirt and those mountain-climbers jackets. All nice stuff she has is for work or my mom's bought for her because she's just not into it. But still! I don't have the budget (yet) to buy something from Celine myself, but I've bought from LV and Prada before and of course other places with my mom and everyone was really polite. My mom and me are more into clothes, and my mom has a job for which she needs to dress, so we 'blend in.' But if you're spending this amount of money, should that really matter?
I don't know, it just kept nagging at me how Celine treated her so I made this account. I know she wasn't all that bothered by it all but she dropped a lot of cash for me and couldn't even enjoy it! Anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## ashlie

HoneyandCeline said:


> Hi purselovers!
> 
> I don't know if this is a no -negativity forum, if so my apologies. Anyway I just needed to vent a little.
> My big sis wanted to buy me a bag for finishing a year of University/Christmas. I (thinking she wouldn't go for it) joked that I'd like a Celine nano in blue and showed a few on my phone. She laughed, said 'okay.' and I figured that it wasn't gonna happen, so I gave her some other options.
> Well! She actually got me one when she went to Paris on a business trip! It was really such an amazing gift and I could hardly believe it, for one, she's really not into lux bags and two, for a gift that's huge! She said she went and looked at it in a few stores and she got why I liked it, so she decided to get it because it was my dream bag.
> But here's the part that I didn't like. She said that people kind of looked at her like it was a bit of a joke that she was in the store. True,she isn't like, girly girly or anything. She usually wears jeans, a shirt and those mountain-climbers jackets. All nice stuff she has is for work or my mom's bought for her because she's just not into it. But still! I don't have the budget (yet) to buy something from Celine myself, but I've bought from LV and Prada before and of course other places with my mom and everyone was really polite. My mom and me are more into clothes, and my mom has a job for which she needs to dress, so we 'blend in.' But if you're spending this amount of money, should that really matter?
> I don't know, it just kept nagging at me how Celine treated her so I made this account. I know she wasn't all that bothered by it all but she dropped a lot of cash for me and couldn't even enjoy it! Anyone else have the same experience?



Completely the opposite. I go to my Celine in workout clothes and they are just as welcoming as those in Runway wear. It may really just be the boutique she shopped in. I've NEVER had a bad experience in Céline.


----------



## onepiece101

Hi! I was wondering if anyone happens to know if Celine will do a special order for or have available the small pouches that come with certain bags? I was particularly looking for the pouch that comes with the tie bag as its quite hard to find the pouch without having to buy the bag itself.


----------



## goldenbull

onepiece101 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone happens to know if Celine will do a special order for or have available the small pouches that come with certain bags? I was particularly looking for the pouch that comes with the tie bag as its quite hard to find the pouch without having to buy the bag itself.


The Tie Bag is a great Bag! I've been obsessed with it ever since I saw it in person. The construction of the Tie Bag is unique to that shape-- it has a high leather consumption and there is leather strips left after they cut the shape of that silhouette. With the leftover leather, they construct the pouch that is included with the larger version of this Bag. It's unique to it and Celine does not sell that specific pouch separately... but they do have those Solo zipper pouches.


----------



## onepiece101

goldenbull said:


> The Tie Bag is a great Bag! I've been obsessed with it ever since I saw it in person. The construction of the Tie Bag is unique to that shape-- it has a high leather consumption and there is leather strips left after they cut the shape of that silhouette. With the leftover leather, they construct the pouch that is included with the larger version of this Bag. It's unique to it and Celine does not sell that specific pouch separately... but they do have those Solo zipper pouches.



Thanks for the background info! I didn't know that that's how the accompanying pouches came about so it must have also been the case for the All Soft bag when they were selling that. I'm looking for a smaller pouch that can fit odds & ends, and so far I haven't been able to really find anything that matches that criteria. I've got the bi-color coin/key case and that one is a little too small and flat to fit stuff like that unfortunately.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi does anybody know if the Celine box straps cause wear marks inside the bag. I have asked in other threads but nobody is responding. Please help. Pics attached


----------



## Gamchomiin

I have two box bags but never had that probs. I think it's more from the gold square looking things on the strap.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Gamchomiin said:


> I have two box bags but never had that probs. I think it's more from the gold square looking things on the strap.


Thank you. I may have to ask if it can be repaired.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi, I checked and the position fits your theory exactly. It is from gold bars. Maybe previous owner wore with those at the side. Hmmm


----------



## Ejxz

Hi ladies, I had received a Celine box as a present from my aunt earlier this year, which was purchased sometime last year when she was in Italy, she came to visit my fam in Canada this year, so of course she brought my lovely bag with her. After two weeks of using the bag (almost everyday) I noticed cracking on the sides of the flap see pics, the glazing has cracked... I'm extremely saddened and disappointed by the quality.... we don't have standalone Celine stores here in Toronto,Canada, only leased vendors in department stores, because I don't have the receipt I reached out to Celine's head office. After a few email exchanges, and sent in numerous pictures for them to authenticate the bag, the representative was not showing any willingness to provide any kind of solution, other than questioning the legality of my purchase.... I totally understand their concerns, but I wasn't asking for a new bag or anything.... I was asking if they could help repair or even suggest solutions.... because this bag has only been used for two weeks.... and the crucial part of the flap is already tearing.... Sorry for this long rant, but Celine customer service is so difficult to deal with especially for someone in Canada.... I have always heard people praise the craftsmanship of Celine... but I'm extremely disappointed and don't know if I'll ever purchase anything from them [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## Maliboo7

Hi there, wasn't sure which forum I could post this in but I have a question. Does anyone know if it's normal for a Celine phantom's wings to be stiff and not poke out all the way from the bottom if that makes sense? I was thinking maybe when the leather softens they might fold out more?? Does anyone know if this is common or if they've seen any other phantoms like this? Thanks!


----------



## guamispretty

Hi I am thinking about buying a light color Celine Phantom in supple calfskin, but I hesitate because light color supple calfskin sounds rather fragile. Can someone tell me about their experience? Also, how to take care of this leather?


----------



## ashlie

guamispretty said:


> Hi I am thinking about buying a light color Celine Phantom in supple calfskin, but I hesitate because light color supple calfskin sounds rather fragile. Can someone tell me about their experience? Also, how to take care of this leather?



I have a white smooth micro. I've had it over a year and used it daily for about 6 months then a few times a week. It's completely fine. I don't treat it and clean it only if it has dirt or something on it. I've banged it a bunch. It's survived and has held up better than I could have imagined! Hth!!


----------



## guamispretty

ashlie said:


> I have a white smooth micro. I've had it over a year and used it daily for about 6 months then a few times a week. It's completely fine. I don't treat it and clean it only if it has dirt or something on it. I've banged it a bunch. It's survived and has held up better than I could have imagined! Hth!!


Thank you very much! That is very helpful!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I'm thinking about selling my small black calfskin edge bag.  I don't use it but I've never sold a designer bag before and I'm not sure where to do this.  Where would you recommend?  Maybe this info can be found someplace else on the site?


----------



## onepiece101

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I'm thinking about selling my small black calfskin edge bag.  I don't use it but I've never sold a designer bag before and I'm not sure where to do this.  Where would you recommend?  Maybe this info can be found someplace else on the site?



I personally trust Yoogi's Closet, Ann's Fabulous Finds, and sometime Fashionphile as far as online consignment goes. Some people also sell on ebay, Tradesy, Poshmark, etc. because you can make more but these sites often come with drawbacks. The eBay section of the PurseForum often has lots of information and tips as far as selling bags goes.


----------



## sj1991

Has anyone found a way to add a shoulder strap to a Mini Luggage without ruining it? It's the perfect bag and I want to buy it for work, but I need it to be hands free.


----------



## Feiaway

Hi girls! My friend is going to Madrid, London and Paris. If someone recently went or is a local, did you see any small box bags in any colors? Would love to have my friend bring me back a small box bag, but I'm not sure the stock on the small version. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## onepiece101

Feiaway said:


> Hi girls! My friend is going to Madrid, London and Paris. If someone recently went or is a local, did you see any small box bags in any colors? Would love to have my friend bring me back a small box bag, but I'm not sure the stock on the small version. Any advice is appreciated!



I haven't been recently but Paris, especially the flagship store on Ave Montaigne, should definitely have some stock of the small box as it still currently being sold. You could always try emailing a few of the Celine boutiques in Europe to inquire about it.


----------



## Feiaway

onepiece101 said:


> I haven't been recently but Paris, especially the flagship store on Ave Montaigne, should definitely have some stock of the small box as it still currently being sold. You could always try emailing a few of the Celine boutiques in Europe to inquire about it.



Thanks so much onepiece101! I'll look up the emails and email them


----------



## BlueCherry

Feiaway said:


> Hi girls! My friend is going to Madrid, London and Paris. If someone recently went or is a local, did you see any small box bags in any colors? Would love to have my friend bring me back a small box bag, but I'm not sure the stock on the small version. Any advice is appreciated!



Harrods had the following yesterday













When I phoned Mount Street, who stocks the biggest selection, they refused to discuss stock and availability by phone. Apparently it's something they don't do ...


----------



## Feiaway

BigCherry said:


> Harrods had the following yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3667793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667794
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667795
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667796
> 
> 
> When I phoned Mount Street, who stocks the biggest selection, they refused to discuss stock and availability by phone. Apparently it's something they don't do ...



Thanks BigCherry! These bags all look so beautiful! Did you also happen to see any small box with gold hardware?! And it's so odd that they refuse to discuss stock availability, that's a bummer


----------



## BlueCherry

Feiaway said:


> Thanks BigCherry! These bags all look so beautiful! Did you also happen to see any small box with gold hardware?! And it's so odd that they refuse to discuss stock availability, that's a bummer



Sorry Feiaway, I only asked after the ones with silver, which are in the minority for sure. So I would think they have more with the gold. 

Yes it is odd because you would rather know that they have the colour/hardware you want before you travel there. I'm going to stick with the department stores for now as I don't fancy a wasted journey.


----------



## Sophia

BigCherry said:


> Harrods had the following yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3667793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667794
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667795
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667796
> 
> 
> When I phoned Mount Street, who stocks the biggest selection, they refused to discuss stock and availability by phone. Apparently it's something they don't do ...



THAT OSTRICH CLASSIC. Sublime. I can only imagine how it will patina and age - Beautiful!


----------



## onepiece101

For anyone that has the box in either stingray or lizard or both, which is more fragile? I have always been lusting after the stingray box but it seems like that material would be quite fragile whereas the lizard (also gorgeous!) seems like it might be slightly more durable over time. Can anyone who has either/both weigh in?


----------



## coolmelondew

Has anyone used Coach Leather Cleaner on Celine's natural calfskin bags before? I just tested the cleaner on a small patch of my bag and it's left a dark patch


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Has anyone used Coach Leather Cleaner on Celine's natural calfskin bags before? I just tested the cleaner on a small patch of my bag and it's left a dark patch



I haven't tested that cleaner but I tested a collonil one and it looked like it wiped the grain out and a dark patch too. I contacted them and they said it had filled the gaps in the grains and would dry out in a few days. Thankfully it did. Hope yours is ok too [emoji4]


----------



## coolmelondew

BigCherry said:


> I haven't tested that cleaner but I tested a collonil one and it looked like it wiped the grain out and a dark patch too. I contacted them and they said it had filled the gaps in the grains and would dry out in a few days. Thankfully it did. Hope yours is ok too [emoji4]


thanks BigCherry, I will keep an eye on my bag and hopefully the dark patch lightens!!


----------



## thepetitequeen

I was wondering if anyone has heard anything about the Trapeze potentially being discontinued, or Céline trying to sell a lot less of it. I bought a Nano a little while back and was so sure I remembered the SA telling me the Trapeze was soon not going to be sold anymore, but have since not been able to reach him for confirmation. Has anyone else heard about this? I don't want to be spreading wrong information!


----------



## BlueCherry

thepetitequeen said:


> I was wondering if anyone has heard anything about the Trapeze potentially being discontinued, or Céline trying to sell a lot less of it. I bought a Nano a little while back and was so sure I remembered the SA telling me the Trapeze was soon not going to be sold anymore, but have since not been able to reach him for confirmation. Has anyone else heard about this? I don't want to be spreading wrong information!



I'll whatsapp my SA now and ask the question


----------



## BlueCherry

I got a reply that although production has been scaled back he has heard nothing about it being discontinued and that it is a very iconic bag for Céline.


----------



## Ellenl

Help me decide which color Micro Luggage to get! I'm deciding between the Souris (taupe) and the Orage (the blue one). I've been looking for a neutral top handle bag, but I saw someone with the Orage Micro yesterday and I DIEDDDD it was so gorgeous. But at the same time the Souris with the contrast stitching is beautiful as well. What do you think? My current bag collection consists of a LV Monogram Neverfull and a medium Chanel Classic Flap in lambskin GHW.


----------



## South Beach

A good rule of thumb.... if you wear a lot of color in your clothing, perhaps gravitate to a neutral bag- taupe, black, white etc. If you wear a lot of neutrals , 
perhaps  consider a brighter bag, orange , red, bright blue etc..  That being said, the bag heart wants what the bag heart wants!!! HTH!
Best, SB


----------



## Sophia

Ellenl said:


> Help me decide which color Micro Luggage to get! I'm deciding between the Souris (taupe) and the Orage (the blue one). I've been looking for a neutral top handle bag, but I saw someone with the Orage Micro yesterday and I DIEDDDD it was so gorgeous. But at the same time the Souris with the contrast stitching is beautiful as well. What do you think? My current bag collection consists of a LV Monogram Neverfull and a medium Chanel Classic Flap in lambskin GHW.
> View attachment 3773468
> View attachment 3773469



I have always been a fan of Souris!


----------



## nanads

Ellenl said:


> Help me decide which color Micro Luggage to get! I'm deciding between the Souris (taupe) and the Orage (the blue one). I've been looking for a neutral top handle bag, but I saw someone with the Orage Micro yesterday and I DIEDDDD it was so gorgeous. But at the same time the Souris with the contrast stitching is beautiful as well. What do you think? My current bag collection consists of a LV Monogram Neverfull and a medium Chanel Classic Flap in lambskin GHW.
> View attachment 3773468
> View attachment 3773469



in this size, I like the souris better. The orage will look good in nano size (if you want to consider for future purchase )


----------



## ashlie

Ellenl said:


> Help me decide which color Micro Luggage to get! I'm deciding between the Souris (taupe) and the Orage (the blue one). I've been looking for a neutral top handle bag, but I saw someone with the Orage Micro yesterday and I DIEDDDD it was so gorgeous. But at the same time the Souris with the contrast stitching is beautiful as well. What do you think? My current bag collection consists of a LV Monogram Neverfull and a medium Chanel Classic Flap in lambskin GHW.
> View attachment 3773468
> View attachment 3773469



I have a petrol nano, it looks very similar to this blue, and I use it all the time. I like how it'll never look dirty and it can be worn in all seasons. I think you should see what colors you normally wear and then decide!! Because I am definitely a fan of souris as well lol


----------



## coolmelondew

Ellenl said:


> Help me decide which color Micro Luggage to get! I'm deciding between the Souris (taupe) and the Orage (the blue one). I've been looking for a neutral top handle bag, but I saw someone with the Orage Micro yesterday and I DIEDDDD it was so gorgeous. But at the same time the Souris with the contrast stitching is beautiful as well. What do you think? My current bag collection consists of a LV Monogram Neverfull and a medium Chanel Classic Flap in lambskin GHW.
> View attachment 3773468
> View attachment 3773469


Both are gorgeous! If they both make your heart sing, get both! (Sorry I'm of no help )


----------



## chicceline

Ellenl said:


> Help me decide which color Micro Luggage to get! I'm deciding between the Souris (taupe) and the Orage (the blue one). I've been looking for a neutral top handle bag, but I saw someone with the Orage Micro yesterday and I DIEDDDD it was so gorgeous. But at the same time the Souris with the contrast stitching is beautiful as well. What do you think? My current bag collection consists of a LV Monogram Neverfull and a medium Chanel Classic Flap in lambskin GHW.
> View attachment 3773468
> View attachment 3773469



Both are beauties!!! So you can't go wrong, whatever you decide. I always think of at least five outfits I can wear with the bag plus if my fave coat (of the moment) matches the bag...... Hope that helps. My fave would be the blue one. I just can't get enough of blues and greens when it comes to bags, but Souris is an amazing versatile colour. One that isn't maybe as eye popping, but will keep you happy forever (and almost matches everything). Good luck deciding!


----------



## Ellenl

Great idea to get the souris in the micro and the orage in the nano! I think that's what I'll do, since I love both colors so much! Thanks ladies


----------



## AfifZ

littlerock said:


> Hello fellow Celine lovers
> 
> Here is your designated chat thread! Hope you all are well and having a lovely Saturday so far. I am out the door to see my nephew's baseball game. Fun!


Hi, I am planning to buy a patent celine trapeze from vestiaire but I haven't found a lot of info on it. Is it a special edition or what? and is vestiaire trustable?


----------



## fandmcarebear

AfifZ said:


> Hi, I am planning to buy a patent celine trapeze from vestiaire but I haven't found a lot of info on it. Is it a special edition or what? and is vestiaire trustable?


Trapeze was a previous style which I believe was discontinued only very recently.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Hey all!  Took a short hiatus from the Céline Game but now I’m back!!  Can anyone tell me About the drummed baby calfskin leather? I’m reading it’s a new edition this summer. Apparently different than the traditional drummed or the even older pebbled.  Can someone describe its difference? Thanks!


----------



## BlackBarbieDoll

Hi, everyone. I bought my first Celine this summer on Tradesy. It was a navy blue Phantom and so beautiful. The bag was delivered to me and in perfect condition-- just as it was described. The seller even provided a certificate of authenticity from Lollipuff. I recently decided that the bag was too big for my liking (I'm 5'3" and petite so I'm starting to gravitate towards smaller bags) so decided to sell it to Fashionphile. Fashionphile gave me a quote I was comfortable with and so I sent them the bag.... only to get an email from them yesterday basically telling me the bag is FAKE!!!!!!!!!!!! I did a quick google search of the seller and found lots of discussion on him here on the PurseBlog. He's been caught selling fake Celines and Pradas!!!! DO NOT EVER BUY ANYTHING FROM "Bags2Impress". He is a CON ARTIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also, if you can avoid it, don't buy from Tradesy either. They don't verify authenticity and have the worst return policy ever (4 days or else). Ok, rant done.


----------



## amstevens714

BlackBarbieDoll said:


> Hi, everyone. I bought my first Celine this summer on Tradesy. It was a navy blue Phantom and so beautiful. The bag was delivered to me and in perfect condition-- just as it was described. The seller even provided a certificate of authenticity from Lollipuff. I recently decided that the bag was too big for my liking (I'm 5'3" and petite so I'm starting to gravitate towards smaller bags) so decided to sell it to Fashionphile. Fashionphile gave me a quote I was comfortable with and so I sent them the bag.... only to get an email from them yesterday basically telling me the bag is FAKE!!!!!!!!!!!! I did a quick google search of the seller and found lots of discussion on him here on the PurseBlog. He's been caught selling fake Celines and Pradas!!!! DO NOT EVER BUY ANYTHING FROM "Bags2Impress". He is a CON ARTIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also, if you can avoid it, don't buy from Tradesy either. They don't verify authenticity and have the worst return policy ever (4 days or else). Ok, rant done.


Oh no! I'm so sorry. Did you have it authenticated yourself anywhere? Do you have any recourse!


----------



## BlackBarbieDoll

amstevens714 said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry. Did you have it authenticated yourself anywhere? Do you have any recourse!


Thank you. Unfortunately, no recourse. Just gonna count it as a major loss and a major lesson. I've never bought anything designer  from a private seller—always boutiques or department stores.


----------



## ashlie

BlackBarbieDoll said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately, no recourse. Just gonna count it as a major loss and a major lesson. I've never bought anything designer  from a private seller—always boutiques or department stores.



If you just bought it this past summer you should be able to get your money back. That's quite ridiculous. Have you contacted them to see? It was clearly their over-site.


----------



## BlackBarbieDoll

ashlie said:


> If you just bought it this past summer you should be able to get your money back. That's quite ridiculous. Have you contacted them to see? It was clearly their over-site.


Their return policy is useless-- 4 days to return an item. If you're outside of the United States, it's final sale. I'm really upset and even though I can't get my money back, I'm going to let them know what happened.


----------



## onepiece101

Have you tried contacting Tradesy about this? Usually if the bag is found to be fake, the return period is extended. If you go to the Tradesy thread over on the eBay forum, people may be able to offer more advice about how to proceed.


----------



## Kajleen

I have 'secret' information from my SA, that on 1st December starting sales in all Celine boutiques. Only for some jewelry and ready to wear.


----------



## megs1234

Hi everyone! I am new here. I want to purchase a celine luggage bag- mini or phantom, but my concern is the fact that it can't be placed over the shoulder, I don't believe. I am a mom, so a only hand held option bag is not really something I want. BUTT- I love the celine luggage! Another issue is I can't do any of the smaller luggage bags because again, I'm a mom, so I shove too much stuff into my bag. The closest Celine store is 3 hours away, so I don't want to make the drive to check if I can put the bag on my shoulder only to find out I can't and then I have to drive home! Any one able to put the mini or phantom on the shoulder? Or any option to add a strap?


----------



## momofgirls

BlackBarbieDoll said:


> Hi, everyone. I bought my first Celine this summer on Tradesy. It was a navy blue Phantom and so beautiful. The bag was delivered to me and in perfect condition-- just as it was described. The seller even provided a certificate of authenticity from Lollipuff. I recently decided that the bag was too big for my liking (I'm 5'3" and petite so I'm starting to gravitate towards smaller bags) so decided to sell it to Fashionphile. Fashionphile gave me a quote I was comfortable with and so I sent them the bag.... only to get an email from them yesterday basically telling me the bag is FAKE!!!!!!!!!!!! I did a quick google search of the seller and found lots of discussion on him here on the PurseBlog. He's been caught selling fake Celines and Pradas!!!! DO NOT EVER BUY ANYTHING FROM "Bags2Impress". He is a CON ARTIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also, if you can avoid it, don't buy from Tradesy either. They don't verify authenticity and have the worst return policy ever (4 days or else). Ok, rant done.


Wow, I am sorry that happened to u. I bought from this seller before. I need to get my item authenticate. His feedback is 100%


----------



## Ines77

megs1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here. I want to purchase a celine luggage bag- mini or phantom, but my concern is the fact that it can't be placed over the shoulder, I don't believe. I am a mom, so a only hand held option bag is not really something I want. BUTT- I love the celine luggage! Another issue is I can't do any of the smaller luggage bags because again, I'm a mom, so I shove too much stuff into my bag. The closest Celine store is 3 hours away, so I don't want to make the drive to check if I can put the bag on my shoulder only to find out I can't and then I have to drive home! Any one able to put the mini or phantom on the shoulder? Or any option to add a strap?


Hi, I am a mom and micro luggage is on my wishlist! I am 5'3'', so a mini is to big and heavy for me. I tried a mini on my shoulder and it was fine, also tried a micro also on my shoulder but I only had a shirt on and I am petite. But not sure if I can do it with a coat. That's why a bought small Phantom Cabas and it is a perfect bag for a mom!


----------



## Baday17

dozzaroo said:


> Hello lovelies! So glad to see a chitty chat club in the Celine sub-forum
> 
> I'm a massive Celine fan living in the UK at the moment(was in Australia and Taiwan and Malaysia before this). I jumped on the Celine bandwagon after I lost my love for Chanel(due to price increases!)
> 
> I've got quite a few luggages and cabas so far:
> 
> 1.Blue python luggage(the one in the ad campaign)
> 2.Denim mini (from a/w)
> 3.Grainy camel mini
> 4.Cobalt mini
> 5.Tri-color nano
> 6.Burgundy nano
> 7.Grey phantom with fluoro orange piping
> 8.Python tri-pochette
> 9.Red cabas
> 10. Black on black fur cabas
> 11. Black on white fur cabas
> 12.Burgundy cabas with clasp
> 
> And I've got a black box coming too!!! Can't wait to see what you ladies have


 
So jealous of you collection!


----------



## cferyus

Where’s the best place in the US to buy a Celine bag. Is It a department store (ie nordstrom, saks, barneys, etc) online, or in a Celine Store? I’m thinking of purchasing my first Celine but I want to get It at the best place!


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone know why some pieces from the Summer 18 collection didn't make it to stores/I don't see as available online? I'm specifically thinking of that boxy rectangular clutch but there are also some other bags I didn't see on the website unless I'm missing something.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Celine makes awesome sunglasses. That is all.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

I love Celine for clean, simple, elegant and practical bags. Even though I recently got disappointed with my purchase of a vertical cabas which I consequently returned I still want more Celine in my life! 
Could someone give me a brief description/wear and tear of phantom cabas small (or other size) tote? I’m planning to buy it but haven’t seen it irl yet.


----------



## CWU

I currently own a celine luggage micro in petrol color. But I recently fell in love with Celine luggage micro in Kohl color. If I can only have one celine luggage, should I get Kohl and sell petrol color, or should I keep petrol and let Kohl color go? Which color is more pretty in your opinion? Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlueCherry

CWU said:


> I currently own a celine luggage micro in petrol color. But I recently fell in love with Celine luggage micro in Kohl color. If I can only have one celine luggage, should I get Kohl and sell petrol color, or should I keep petrol and let Kohl color go? Which color is more pretty in your opinion? Any input will be greatly appreciated.



I have a petrol trapeze and I have a cabas and a box in kohl. I find that I reach for the kohl more often but I think it’s due to the style of the bags. Petrol is a stunning colour whereas I see kohl as gorgeous but more neutral colour. I honestly love both so it would be such a hard decision as both are my favourite colours. Maybe look to the clothing colours you wear?


----------



## CWU

Thanks for the sharing. Between petrol and kohl, which colour do you feel more durable in terms of avoiding getting dirty and showing sign of wearing? I had tendency to get both colours but I feel ridiculous, especially I do not like nano, which means I will get both in micro. I will feel pretty bad if I do that. So I am looking for a convincable reason to choose one versus the other.


----------



## BlueCherry

I don’t get colour transfer on any of my bags. I spray with collonil and I always treat denim with vinegar so as to avoid that issue. Having said that the darker petrol will show it less.


----------



## onepiece101

Has anyone seen the "liquorice" color in person and can describe what it looks like in real life? I have a chance to get the trio in this color and I believe it's a new color as I can't remember having heard of it before but some of the online images show it as a purple, a taupe, or a dark grey and I can't tell which it really is. Thanks for any info in advance!


----------



## Sophia

onepiece101 said:


> Has anyone seen the "liquorice" color in person and can describe what it looks like in real life? I have a chance to get the trio in this color and I believe it's a new color as I can't remember having heard of it before but some of the online images show it as a purple, a taupe, or a dark grey and I can't tell which it really is. Thanks for any info in advance!



I saw the Liquorice color in the Trio and in the Frame bag with the Antique Rose combination. It's a beautiful color. It's really close to an Anthracite color with a subtle purple hint. I passed on it as it is so similar to my Black Trio. The bag is really light when it catches the sun, especially in the smooth lambskin Trios.


----------



## Lcee

I have a lichorice mini clasp and I’ve seen a lichorice trio in my  local Celine store. It’s a beautiful colour. In some light it can pass for black but in other light it’s a very dark brown black colour.


----------



## onepiece101

Sophia said:


> I saw the Liquorice color in the Trio and in the Frame bag with the Antique Rose combination. It's a beautiful color. It's really close to an Anthracite color with a subtle purple hint. I passed on it as it is so similar to my Black Trio. The bag is really light when it catches the sun, especially in the smooth lambskin Trios.



I saw some pictures of it on the luggage and other bags in pebbled leather and in those, it really just looked like a dark grey. Would you say it looked simply like a dark grey or more like a black?


----------



## fullgrain_maven

BigCherry said:


> I don’t get colour transfer on any of my bags. I spray with collonil and I always treat denim with vinegar so as to avoid that issue. Having said that the darker petrol will show it less.


I've never heard of treating denim with vinegar - does it really work? I have a denim shoulder bag and I've been afraid to apply anything to it. But I am afraid of color transfer... Do you just dilute the vinegar and spray it on the bag? And does the smell go away?! LOL


----------



## Sophia

onepiece101 said:


> I saw some pictures of it on the luggage and other bags in pebbled leather and in those, it really just looked like a dark grey. Would you say it looked simply like a dark grey or more like a black?



Liquorice is completely different in the drummed/pebbled leather - it is so much lighter. The color in the smooth lambskin for the Trios is much darker and almost like a black in indoor lighting.


----------



## BlueCherry

fullgrain_maven said:


> I've never heard of treating denim with vinegar - does it really work? I have a denim shoulder bag and I've been afraid to apply anything to it. But I am afraid of color transfer... Do you just dilute the vinegar and spray it on the bag? And does the smell go away?! LOL



I put a cup of white vinegar into a bowl of cold water. I leave my jeans for an hour or so then put on a cold wash with no detergent - and no smell remains lol. I do this before the first wear, from new, and it seems to seal the dye in. 

I guess you could do the same with a denim bag unless there are any embellishments or anything that shouldn’t be washed.


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Hi guys!

Speaking of Céline colours, does anyone has any bag in the "Espresso" shade? It really looks like black in pictures... but as I understood is a dark brown?
I'm a bit confused, like this is a Espresso Mini belt bag...


----------



## julia.pa

Hello! I fell in love with a pre-owned Celine Mini Luggage in black with parts Python! Does anyone own a Python Luggage and can let me know how they wear over time? Would you recommend it or would you rather stay away?


----------



## fullgrain_maven

BlueCherry said:


> I put a cup of white vinegar into a bowl of cold water. I leave my jeans for an hour or so then put on a cold wash with no detergent - and no smell remains lol. I do this before the first wear, from new, and it seems to seal the dye in.
> 
> I guess you could do the same with a denim bag unless there are any embellishments or anything that shouldn’t be washed.


Thank you! I tried what you said on a new pair of jeans first and it worked - and NO SMELL haha!! I'm still afraid to try it on my bag but I'm working up the courage.


----------



## BlueCherry

fullgrain_maven said:


> Thank you! I tried what you said on a new pair of jeans first and it worked - and NO SMELL haha!! I'm still afraid to try it on my bag but I'm working up the courage.



Great to hear. I forgot to add I always wash in cold water with no detergent and never use heat to prolong the stretch and life. 

Look forward to hearing how it goes with the bag one day


----------



## Spellwriter

megs1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here. I want to purchase a celine luggage bag- mini or phantom, but my concern is the fact that it can't be placed over the shoulder, I don't believe. I am a mom, so a only hand held option bag is not really something I want. BUTT- I love the celine luggage! Another issue is I can't do any of the smaller luggage bags because again, I'm a mom, so I shove too much stuff into my bag. The closest Celine store is 3 hours away, so I don't want to make the drive to check if I can put the bag on my shoulder only to find out I can't and then I have to drive home! Any one able to put the mini or phantom on the shoulder? Or any option to add a strap?


I can shoulder carry my phantom,  but it’s not the cutest look. If you need a big bag and must should carry, I’d look at one of the cabas totes!


----------



## rowy65

Apologies if this was posted already but I was just on the Celine website.  What is the difference between drummed calfskin vs. baby drummed calfskin?   I can't tell from the pics.  Does this mean a smaller grain or smoother texture?


----------



## jboston

Hi everyone - I recently brought a Celine Phantom cabas and I love the slouchy leather and the super lightness of it.  I love all slouchy bags, but my problem is, sometimes it’s hard for me to find anything in a hurry.  Can anyone recommend a super lightweight and well made bag organizer?  I have watched a ton of bag organizer videos on YouTube and they are mainly for LV’s neverfull or other totes and they are mainly recommendations for Samorga, CloverSac, and Original club.  I don’t see much bag organizer for Celine bags that are non-luggage style.  My main requirements for my bag organizer is light weight and well made because I live in NYC and I walk all the time.  If possible, please post a picture of your bag organizer for Celine.  TIA!


----------



## BlueCherry

jboston said:


> Hi everyone - I recently brought a Celine Phantom cabas and I love the slouchy leather and the super lightness of it.  I love all slouchy bags, but my problem is, sometimes it’s hard for me to find anything in a hurry.  Can anyone recommend a super lightweight and well made bag organizer?  I have watched a ton of bag organizer videos on YouTube and they are mainly for LV’s neverfull or other totes and they are mainly recommendations for Samorga, CloverSac, and Original club.  I don’t see much bag organizer for Celine bags that are non-luggage style.  My main requirements for my bag organizer is light weight and well made because I live in NYC and I walk all the time.  If possible, please post a picture of your bag organizer for Celine.  TIA!



I tried one size samorga in all my Céline bags but they since have sized one for the Cabas on their website, here’s mine

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/samorga-in-celine-bags.970446/


----------



## Ines77

I have this Samorga organizer for my Small Phantom Cabas

https://samorga.com/?product=celine-small-belted-phantom-cabas-1-w9-4-h6-d5-5in

I love it! It also fits my Luggage micro and small big bag


----------



## faintlymacabre

I've repurposed my LV Speedy 30 Samorga (since I loathe that bag now) into the Small Phantom Cabas and it works fine.


----------



## jboston

BlueCherry said:


> I tried one size samorga in all my Céline bags but they since have sized one for the Cabas on their website, here’s mine
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/samorga-in-celine-bags.970446/



Thank you BlueCherry.  Your link to your pictures were very helpful.  Does the samorga organizer adds weight to the cabas?  I have recently become somewhat of a SLG addict [emoji23], so I’d carry a few slg in addition to my card cases and coin purse.  I’m also a mom of two kids, so I carry snacks and water bottle.

I think I will probably need to order more than one organizers.  I also have a mini belt and a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM that needs.  Do you think if I order the once for the small cabas, it will fit the mini belt?  Thank you!

BTW, you blue cabas is a beautiful color.  What season was it from?


----------



## jboston

Ines77 said:


> I have this Samorga organizer for my Small Phantom Cabas
> 
> https://samorga.com/?product=celine-small-belted-phantom-cabas-1-w9-4-h6-d5-5in
> 
> I love it! It also fits my Luggage micro and small big bag



Thank you, I have a mini belt.  Do you think this will fit the mini belt as well?

I love the looks of the small big bag!


----------



## Ines77

jboston said:


> Thank you, I have a mini belt.  Do you think this will fit the mini belt as well?
> 
> I love the looks of the small big bag!



I don’t have a mini belt bag, so I am not sure. They also have a samorga for mini belt, but I don’t see the info on the dimensions on the samorga website. Before there were dimensions, I am sure about that. I just looked at my samorga receipt and it says W9.4 H6 D5.5 for my organizer. You can compare those numbers to mini belt dimenstions on Celine website.


----------



## BlueCherry

jboston said:


> Thank you BlueCherry.  Your link to your pictures were very helpful.  Does the samorga organizer adds weight to the cabas?  I have recently become somewhat of a SLG addict [emoji23], so I’d carry a few slg in addition to my card cases and coin purse.  I’m also a mom of two kids, so I carry snacks and water bottle.
> 
> I think I will probably need to order more than one organizers.  I also have a mini belt and a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM that needs.  Do you think if I order the once for the small cabas, it will fit the mini belt?  Thank you!
> 
> BTW, you blue cabas is a beautiful color.  What season was it from?



Hello fellow slg addict  

I don’t think they weigh much at all and the cabas is a light bag I think. I opted for no water bottle holder in mine but you could and then use the centre area for the water and snacks and your slg’s in the pockets. 

I ordered just one thinking that when it’s full I can switch it from one bag to another. I also leave items I can’t fit into mini bags in mine sometimes so that when I go back to a bigger bag they’re just there. 

Thanks for the compliment on the indigo cabas - I bought it in January 2016 so maybe FW15 possibly?

Here are some comparison photos of my cabas and my mini belt. Looks like the cabas has more depth but with bags like the belt and the trapeze the organiser cannot be much more than 5” high as the bag tapers at the top.


----------



## jboston

BlueCherry said:


> Hello fellow slg addict
> 
> I don’t think they weigh much at all and the cabas is a light bag I think. I opted for no water bottle holder in mine but you could and then use the centre area for the water and snacks and your slg’s in the pockets.
> 
> I ordered just one thinking that when it’s full I can switch it from one bag to another. I also leave items I can’t fit into mini bags in mine sometimes so that when I go back to a bigger bag they’re just there.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the indigo cabas - I bought it in January 2016 so maybe FW15 possibly?
> 
> Here are some comparison photos of my cabas and my mini belt. Looks like the cabas has more depth but with bags like the belt and the trapeze the organiser cannot be much more than 5” high as the bag tapers at the top.
> 
> View attachment 4163097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163101



Wow!  Thank you for the awesome pictures of comparison of the 2 bags.  I didn’t even think about the height difference between the cabas and mini belt.

I have been admiring your collections for a while, they are beautiful!Again, thank you so much for your pictures and advice.


----------



## jboston

faintlymacabre said:


> I've repurposed my LV Speedy 30 Samorga (since I loathe that bag now) into the Small Phantom Cabas and it works fine.



[emoji1303] I’m big on recycling stuff.  I do plan to order a LV Speedy 30 samorga for my LV Neverfull MM.  I stopped using my LV Neverfull MM DE with rose ballerine, because I couldn’t stand the black scuff marks on the pretty pink canvas.   I really need bag organizers to be able to protect my bags, slgs and to find stuff like my card case that holds my subway pass [emoji30].  I saw a YouTube video by LalaLV that recommended the speedy 30 samorga for the neverfull for cinching the sides and for a less boxy look overall.

Asides from that, the Celine Phantom cabas is my favorite tote!  I like totes that gives me the option of cinching or zipping up for when I’m on a crowded subway.


----------



## BlueCherry

jboston said:


> Wow!  Thank you for the awesome pictures of comparison of the 2 bags.  I didn’t even think about the height difference between the cabas and mini belt.
> 
> I have been admiring your collections for a while, they are beautiful!Again, thank you so much for your pictures and advice.



You’re very welcome - we all love chatting about bags, especially Céline


----------



## ScottyGal

Hi everyone - first time be venturing in to this section of TPF [emoji16]. 

I've had a look on the Celine website (which seems to just be a video at the mo..) and checked Selfridge's/Harrods and can't find the answer! 

What is the UK price currently for a Nano, and what is the selection like in Harrods? I'll be visiting soon for work and am contemplating what bag to get.

There's a Celine store not far from where I work, but would prefer Harrods if possible as I have a points card there [emoji1].


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Does someone have any info about when the website will "reopen"?


----------



## OsloChic

Hi guys! 
I’m interested in getting a preloved trio! Preferably red or another fun color! Are they all in the soft (calf?) leather? Because a lot of the ones I see have lots of scratches and damaged corners. Does this mean that the bag is very prone to wear? 

Would love some input on this


----------



## onepiece101

Does anyone have either the small sangle seau or the larger sangle seau in the color "taupe" and could describe what exactly that color looks like in person/when worn? I've seen differing pictures of the color and sometimes it looks warmer and other times like it has a colder tone and I can't quite figure out how it actually reads in person. Thanks so much in advance for any info!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

OsloChic said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m interested in getting a preloved trio! Preferably red or another fun color! Are they all in the soft (calf?) leather? Because a lot of the ones I see have lots of scratches and damaged corners. Does this mean that the bag is very prone to wear?
> 
> Would love some input on this


Hi
I have a small Trio in lamb. It’s a soft bag in light colour and I’ve experienced some scratches and a bit of corner wear. However I don’t baby my bag and use it daily in spring/summer.
There’s a sturdier, calf version of the same in limited colours and when I checked it out that bag looked like it would take more abuse than lamb skin. That said I think with all Trios one should be more careful as they are quite delicate imo.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Not a Luggage fan, but I did see a nice black and white one of the latest episode of Murphy Brown. Anyone else see it? 
I'm going to pay more attn to the bags on that show now lol.. It's always fun to spot a luxury bag on tv!


----------



## onepiece101

For anyone who has been to any of the Celine stores in Paris recently, is there still a good amount of "old Celine" pieces available? I'm thinking specifically bags, SLGs, jewelry, or shoes - I'll be visiting Paris in early December and was wondering whether it's even still worth it to stop by any of the stores to check. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## OneMoreDay

onepiece101 said:


> For anyone who has been to any of the Celine stores in Paris recently, is there still a good amount of "old Celine" pieces available? I'm thinking specifically bags, SLGs, jewelry, or shoes - I'll be visiting Paris in early December and was wondering whether it's even still worth it to stop by any of the stores to check. Thanks in advance for any info!


You could check for stock online using the Find in Store button on the website for specific models or items you're interested in. Not all models are displayed online though, and most of "old Celine" is no longer on the website, apart from Classics, Luggages, Cabas, and some Trios.
For example, if you're interested in a Medium Classic in Burgundy Box, click FIND IN STORE, then key in your location (Paris, France). It'll show you which stores have it in stock and if they're open or closed, and you can request an appointment.


----------



## eunaddict

Out of curiosity, what happens to bags that don't sell well in Asian countries? Do they get shipped back to the outlets in the USA/Europe?


----------



## Sophia

eunaddict said:


> Out of curiosity, what happens to bags that don't sell well in Asian countries? Do they get shipped back to the outlets in the USA/Europe?



It depends which Asian country!


----------



## Blythe500

Does Celine handbags come with authenticity card?


----------



## sharity

Hi, was wondering if anyone knows which season this dark taupe colour is from? Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## zazzle415

jboston said:


> Thank you, I have a mini belt.  Do you think this will fit the mini belt as well?
> 
> I love the looks of the small big bag!



Hey @jboston, I saw a Samorga video for the mini Belt on their Instagram.


----------



## Oceannya

Hello Everyone! 
want to ask for some advice from the true Celine lovers  
I'm hunting for medium box in the grained leather and light color like blush or beige /linen; and at the same time I wanted a white bag that would look sleek and classy (not necessary Celine). Accidentally I came across Celine Trotteur small grained in white in like new condition. I got really excited even thought I wasn't considering that style. So as Im negotiating the price now I started to doubt myself. Should I buy the bag that is already discontinued and how much should I pay for it?! 
So my question is would YOU buy a small Trotteur now and how much would you pay? I have checked multiple sites, places like RealReal and Fashionphile sell this model for around $1200-1300, while recent sold on eBay vary from $650-1000. 
The seller I found it from offers to buy it for $1000. Is it a great deal or should I pass?!  Please help with the advice! Should I get it? 
thank you in advance


----------



## econer

Oceannya said:


> Hello Everyone!
> want to ask for some advice from the true Celine lovers
> I'm hunting for medium box in the grained leather and light color like blush or beige /linen; and at the same time I wanted a white bag that would look sleek and classy (not necessary Celine). Accidentally I came across Celine Trotteur small grained in white in like new condition. I got really excited even thought I wasn't considering that style. So as Im negotiating the price now I started to doubt myself. Should I buy the bag that is already discontinued and how much should I pay for it?!
> So my question is would YOU buy a small Trotteur now and how much would you pay? I have checked multiple sites, places like RealReal and Fashionphile sell this model for around $1200-1300, while recent sold on eBay vary from $650-1000.
> The seller I found it from offers to buy it for $1000. Is it a great deal or should I pass?!  Please help with the advice! Should I get it?
> thank you in advance


$1k is decent price, given the bag is in like new condition. I’d say, if you really like the style, go for it, even though it has been discontinued. But did you try the actual bag in real life? It’s really small. I had one small trotteur bag and love the style.  But I had to sell it because it’s toooo small (partially due to its shape), and I carry only wallet, phone and keys with me most of the time. It’s just hard to get things in and out.


----------



## Sophia

econer said:


> $1k is decent price, given the bag is in like new condition. I’d say, if you really like the style, go for it, even though it has been discontinued. But did you try the actual bag in real life? It’s really small. I had one small trotteur bag and love the style.  But I had to sell it because it’s toooo small (partially due to its shape), and I carry only wallet, phone and keys with me most of the time. It’s just hard to get things in and out.



I second this. Even the medium size Trotteur was too small for me. Regardless of the size, the issue with the bag is the width. Bulky items will not fit.


----------



## Oceannya

econer said:


> $1k is decent price, given the bag is in like new condition. I’d say, if you really like the style, go for it, even though it has been discontinued. But did you try the actual bag in real life? It’s really small. I had one small trotteur bag and love the style.  But I had to sell it because it’s toooo small (partially due to its shape), and I carry only wallet, phone and keys with me most of the time. It’s just hard to get things in and out.


Thank you so much! I have never seen the bag in real life. I see the medium ones in Barneys outlet pretty often but never saw the small size. I was running with a measuring tape around the house trying to imagine it size lol .My mom was actually saying "it will be another toy that looks pretty and barely holds few 2 small items ". It was important for me to hear from someone who actually owns / owned the bag! 
 thank you again for your reply! I should def pass on this model as I have 2 Chanel WOC and was just hoping Trotteur would be much larger and more comfortable.


----------



## Oceannya

Sophia said:


> I second this. Even the medium size Trotteur was too small for me. Regardless of the size, the issue with the bag is the width. Bulky items will not fit.


Thank you, Sophia! The size was one of the concerns. It def helped me to make a decision. Even thought I loved the sleek and minimalistic look of it I felt like maybe the bag was discontinued for a reason?! Im super appreciated the comments. I love many Celine models, and I guess it is more rational to buy something I can actually use everyday like small Sangle or nano Belt bag. Thanks again for your time


----------



## aerinha

Hi everyone.  I am a long time TPF poster, but new to the Celine forum.  I have long admired the bags, but the price put me off.  I recently got hooked on watching a youtube channel of a guy in CA who shops thrift stores and finds bags that he rehabs and sells, and he buys sort of disasters online and fixes them up for his own use.  He did several Celine bags and it inspired me.  I have two bags in need of TLC on their way, a mini and a micro, that I want to rehab hopefully it works out


----------



## julia.pa

I read up on TPF and several people seem to be interested in knowing what really changed on the Celine handbags so I decided I'd compare my two Nano Belt Bags (one is from Phoebe's era and one from Hedi's) and show you in detail what stayed the same and what changed on the bags.

If you are interested, you can check it out here https://thebeautynovel.blogspot.com/2019/03/celine-nano-belt-bag-old-vs-new-quality.html


----------



## Lumilii12

I've fell in love with the Celine cabas. But I've only seen the soft leather version in real life. It looked like it looses it's structure easily. Does anyone own Celine cabas in small grained leather? How do you like it, can you carry stuff in it without worrying the bag will get bad. Thanks


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I'm looking for a bag that can be really worn most days. Small to - medium sized. I love the classic box, but am unsure if it can withstand that kind of wear. I don't mind a patina, but want to make sure it won't break down after a year of a lot of wear, especially at that price. I have a new baby and just want to simplify. I also have a few more nice delicate bags. I love the classic look of Celine, especially the box... I'm thinking black for practicality reasons.


----------



## Tingeling

Hi everyone.
I'm going crazy over this Céline hot pink cashmere sweater. It's from the Phoebe Philo collection last year so can't find it in stores. Anyone know if it's still avaliable at any stockist arround the world? In any size or second hand? Ebay runs over by fakes so will not take the chance at this price point... Thank you !!!


----------



## ramiezen5

I felt much the same way. I went with the Celine Sangle (small, as I'm petite, in black) -- and I love it. It's my everyday going-to work bag, weekend bag, out to dinner bag: it's fantastically versatile. I work in a city  / ride the subway to work -- I needed a bag that could hold a lot and not be too heavy. I appreciate the lack of heavy hardware / comfortable canvas strap. This bag holds a ton (small umbrella, small book ... ) while still being lightweight. 

One thing that mattered to me too: to people who don't know their handbags, it just looks like an elegant, well-made bag -- the Celine logo is small and discreet -- rather than SCREAMING that it's hugely expensive. It just seems to work well everywhere.


----------



## Ella Zhang

I also want to have this CHANNEL boots, it is very nice.


----------



## hellomel

Hello girls! Im new to celine but Im keen on a pre owned celine small cabas with belt in drummed leather. Any one knows if it loses its shape easily or does it even have a shape or is just a slouchy bag


----------



## zazzle415

I checked out the Ave Montaigne store today. It’s very Hedi in there, and I couldn’t help but be sad. The store itself is beautiful, but the clothes and shoes inside did not inspire me like Céline used to.


----------



## Sophia

zazzle415 said:


> I checked out the Ave Montaigne store today. It’s very Hedi in there, and I couldn’t help but be sad. The store itself is beautiful, but the clothes and shoes inside did not inspire me like Céline used to.



At least he kept the spiral staircase. He's been keeping the beautiful staircases in the flagship stores - Tokyo Omotesando and New York Madison


----------



## 11Rosy11

BellaShoes said:


> Present!!
> 
> Sooooo, we can chat about anything right?
> 
> I NEED THESE CHANEL BOOTS IN MY LIFE!!!!!!!! All hands on deck, if you see them in a 38.5-39.... let me know please!


I like this look!


----------



## Glazkova

Hi folks. Can you help me? I’m new to Celine and want to purchase phantom luggage pre loved. What do u think of this bag? It’s 4 years old. Calfskin


----------



## thepetitequeen

Hi everyone! I am looking to purchase a Belt bag in the large size as a graduation present to myself in May. I read about a lot of Phoebe Philo's old designs being discontinued -- is the Belt bag to stay or should I buy it quick before next year? Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

thepetitequeen said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking to purchase a Belt bag in the large size as a graduation present to myself in May. I read about a lot of Phoebe Philo's old designs being discontinued -- is the Belt bag to stay or should I buy it quick before next year? Thank you!



By large size do you mean the Small with no shoulder strap - if so, that bag has been discontinued already. You could try to the preloved market.


----------



## thepetitequeen

I meant the mini size!


----------



## lxrac

Since today is national handbag day, I used my Céline nano luggage with his green smoothie drink. Daddy and baby are healthy eating today


----------



## OneMoreDay

So sad for Venice. A tragedy happening to such a treasure.


----------



## Carrierae

Does anyone know if the luggage mini size is available in smooth black leather, GHW? Or is it just in the micro size?


----------



## Stefan91

HandbagAngel said:


> Wow! This is an incredible collection!


 Rachat de crédit trésorerie travaux


joyceluvsbags said:


> *rides in on tiny invisible Missoni bike*
> 
> YAY!!! YES!! We have a chat thread. TY LittleRock.
> 
> Bella those boots are stunning. Wish I was taller to rock something like that. For the past 10 days or so I've been sportin my Bordeaux which has softened up a bit and everyone always asks what kinda bag is that. I love that bag. It's funny cause I was talking with my BF about getting another one in another color and she was like do you want the same bag just in another color and back then I said no you're right but now I do. And of course now I can't find the color I want.  *climbs off soapbox*


Hi, so you finally chose which color?


----------



## fanki1983

Any news for possible global/regional price increase?  As Chanel/LV already done so recently..


----------



## Yuki85

Hi everyone, I am considering to buy the Celine Box but my biggest concern are the buckles on the strap!! I heard that they are really uncomfortable! And could dig into the shoulders!! Is that true??!! 

Due to the Virus I don’t wanna go to the store to try it(not Celine store, just a normal retailer who sells Celine bags)!! 

Should I not buy it because of the buckles? 

Would like to hear your thoughts??

Thanks [emoji120]


----------



## PuccaNGaru

You can move the strap so that the buckles are more towards the bag, if that makes sense. I used to wear mine so each buckle would be on either side of my shoulder, and yes, sometimes it would feel uncomfortable. But for me, my biggest problem was that the strap would always slide causing the buckles to move further down towards the bag. But after I decided to move the strap where the buckles would be closer to the bag itself, no problem. It may look weird at first, but I don't care. I do love my box! Aside from my Chanel classic flap, it is my second most cherished (and most expensive!) bag.


----------



## Yuki85

PuccaNGaru said:


> You can move the strap so that the buckles are more towards the bag, if that makes sense. I used to wear mine so each buckle would be on either side of my shoulder, and yes, sometimes it would feel uncomfortable. But for me, my biggest problem was that the strap would always slide causing the buckles to move further down towards the bag. But after I decided to move the strap where the buckles would be closer to the bag itself, no problem. It may look weird at first, but I don't care. I do love my box! Aside from my Chanel classic flap, it is my second most cherished (and most expensive!) bag.



I watched tones of video on YT and everybody was suggesting the same as you said for the buckles! Since there was a price increase I don’t need to rush now [emoji21][emoji21][emoji21] [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

What about the leather? Is it very high maintenance? I heard different stories! What do you think? And I am also between the colors Black and Tan!!! Decisions Decisions [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## fanki1983

Yuki85 said:


> What about the leather? Is it very high maintenance? I heard different stories! What do you think? And I am also between the colors Black and Tan!!! Decisions Decisions



I bought the teen black before the price increase (lucky me as the price increase is now about 10%).
Yes it does need some maintenance and precautions when you use it as the leather is not resistance to sharp nails and zip (i.e when you hold the bag be careful, and also do not wear with sharp zip as that would stratch the leather).   I talked to SA a lot in the store and here is her advice

1.do not store the bag with strap together while not in use as the strap metal parts would scratch the bag.  so remove the strap after use and put them in separate dust bags
2.when rolling the straps in its own dust bag, starting roll from the end with the metal part first because if you do the other way round the metal claps again might scratch the leather surface of the strap.
3.Celine provides complimentary leather care services (12 months after initial purchase and every 24 months afterwards)
4.Leather product wise you should can consider buying waterproof spray, leather cleaner and leather moisturiser for maintenance after all it is not a cheap bag and you want to make sure the leather stays in good condition.  It is same for you owning a Chanel as if you never leather treat the bag the leather would get dirty or cracks after long time.


In terms of colour I pick black because I am a guy and find it easy to go with anything.  If I were you as girl then would pick the camel (tan) colour as most bags of many brands are always black and that tan colour is really special and gorgeous on some outfits.  I personally find the colour is not dark enough - I don't mind brown I normally go for more darker brown.

PS: Wait and buy it when the pandemic is over and get it for tax free - because that way you pay the same price before the tax increase after the refund!


----------



## Yuki85

fanki1983 said:


> I bought the teen black before the price increase (lucky me as the price increase is now about 10%).
> Yes it does need some maintenance and precautions when you use it as the leather is not resistance to sharp nails and zip (i.e when you hold the bag be careful, and also do not wear with sharp zip as that would stratch the leather).   I talked to SA a lot in the store and here is her advice
> 
> 1.do not store the bag with strap together while not in use as the strap metal parts would scratch the bag.  so remove the strap after use and put them in separate dust bags
> 2.when rolling the straps in its own dust bag, starting roll from the end with the metal part first because if you do the other way round the metal claps again might scratch the leather surface of the strap.
> 3.Celine provides complimentary leather care services (12 months after initial purchase and every 24 months afterwards)
> 4.Leather product wise you should can consider buying waterproof spray, leather cleaner and leather moisturiser for maintenance after all it is not a cheap bag and you want to make sure the leather stays in good condition.  It is same for you owning a Chanel as if you never leather treat the bag the leather would get dirty or cracks after long time.
> 
> 
> In terms of colour I pick black because I am a guy and find it easy to go with anything.  If I were you as girl then would pick the camel (tan) colour as most bags of many brands are always black and that tan colour is really special and gorgeous on some outfits.  I personally find the colour is not dark enough - I don't mind brown I normally go for more darker brown.
> 
> PS: Wait and buy it when the pandemic is over and get it for tax free - because that way you pay the same price before the tax increase after the refund!



Thanks for the Tipps!! I love dark colors specially black or brown! And I usually also wear dark cloths. 

I am from Europe and unfortunately can’t get any Tax back [emoji6]


----------



## Stefan91

Bonjour, je voudrai savoir comment on déplace la sangle comme vous le dites? merci de votre retour


----------



## schooner

Hi I have been wanting a Celine Trotteur bag for so long. I thought small would be ok, but how much can you actually fit into one?  Perhaps a medium would be better.
So stylish, yet simple - a perfect design really.


----------



## esme123

Hi there
Can anyone tell me which leather in the Classic bag range ages and develops a rich patina the best?  I'm torn between the anthracite or black box leather or the natural calfskin tan bag, but I think the tan would age better?  I'd like it to look aged!


----------



## onepiece101

Can anyone who has the later versions of the medium big bag from "Old Celine" (or maybe even the earlier ones) confirm whether the small piece of leather on the flap that the belt goes through has double stitching to attach it to the flap or single thread stitching? I recently bought the textured canvas version of the medium big bag from Pre-Fall 2018 pre-owned and it has double stitching on that part and I am trying to confirm whether the double stitching is accurate as I've seen online that some look like they have single stitching and some have double but almost all the pictures make it impossible to tell without a doubt (especially when it comes to the "Old Celine" pieces). Thanks so much for any info in advance!


----------



## muggles

Took 


onepiece101 said:


> Can anyone who has the later versions of the medium big bag from "Old Celine" (or maybe even the earlier ones) confirm whether the small piece of leather on the flap that the belt goes through has double stitching to attach it to the flap or single thread stitching? I recently bought the textured canvas version of the medium big bag from Pre-Fall 2018 pre-owned and it has double stitching on that part and I am trying to confirm whether the double stitching is accurate as I've seen online that some look like they have single stitching and some have double but almost all the pictures make it impossible to tell without a doubt (especially when it comes to the "Old Celine" pieces). Thanks so much for any info in advance!


took a pic of mine! Don’t know if it will help?


----------



## onepiece101

muggles said:


> Took
> took a pic of mine! Don’t know if it will help?


Looks like it's double stitched, the photo helped, thanks so much!


----------



## nerciako

hello, maybe someone has celine cabas phantom in colour light charchoal? I understood that it is new color for this model? what is the difference from colour grey and cloud? I saw colour grey and cloud in real life and grey looks like quite dark grey, and cloud is very light grey, maybe light charcoal is middle grey between grey and cloud? if someone has real photos of light charchoal color please sent! I cant decide which colour to choose. it is interesting if light charcoal is real grey or it has some other colour hints?


----------



## eunaddict

nerciako said:


> hello, maybe someone has celine cabas phantom in colour light charchoal? I understood that it is new color for this model? what is the difference from colour grey and cloud? I saw colour grey and cloud in real life and grey looks like quite dark grey, and cloud is very light grey, maybe light charcoal is middle grey between grey and cloud? if someone has real photos of light charchoal color please sent! I cant decide which colour to choose. it is interesting if light charcoal is real grey or it has some other colour hints?








						Need your advice! Celine Cabas Phantom (Small) - Light Charcoal, Taupe or Black?
					

I am thinking to buy a Celine Cabas Phantom (Small) but can't decide the color. I've brought it down to three options - Light Charcoal, Taupe, or Black. I tried them all in a store and would want to have a lighter color instead. Unfortunately they don't have any other options. I want something...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




A quick quick use of the search function brought that thread up with photos of Light Charcoal


----------



## nerciako

eunaddict said:


> Need your advice! Celine Cabas Phantom (Small) - Light Charcoal, Taupe or Black?
> 
> 
> I am thinking to buy a Celine Cabas Phantom (Small) but can't decide the color. I've brought it down to three options - Light Charcoal, Taupe, or Black. I tried them all in a store and would want to have a lighter color instead. Unfortunately they don't have any other options. I want something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick quick use of the search function brought that thread up with photos of Light Charcoal




hello, I saw this discussion, however I still dont understand what is the difference from cloud, grey and light charcoal, maybe someone also has this color and could add more photos, thanks


----------



## vlambert82

Hello, I purchased the MINI VERTICAL CABAS CELINE IN TEXTILE WITH CELINE PRINT AND CALFSKIN from Gilt and I received the bag however it doesn't have a date code nor made in italy imprinted inside the bag. Do you guys think it's fake? Should I have authenticated? Not sure if Gilt is a trustworthy company after doing a google search.


----------



## cctx

Hi! I am considering purchasing a new Celine Sangle bucket bag. One of the reasons I love the bag is that it stands up on its own. Does anyone know if it retains its structure/shape after use? Thanks!


----------



## Luba87

Im getting an old-Celine preloved trio tomorrow, I’m so excited!!!


----------



## Luba87

Here she is, I looove her. Family pic with her big sister cabas tote


----------



## IntheOcean

Luba87 said:


> Here she is, I looove her. Family pic with her big sister cabas tote


Congrats on your new Trio!  Lovely color, going to be just perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## Luba87

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your new Trio!  Lovely color, going to be just perfect for spring and summer.


Thank you , can’t wait for her with some denim jackets and summer dresses


----------



## bluegirl_123

cctx said:


> Hi! I am considering purchasing a new Celine Sangle bucket bag. One of the reasons I love the bag is that it stands up on its own. Does anyone know if it retains its structure/shape after use? Thanks!


I just purchased a preloved one and it doesn’t stand up on its own anymore. Might be how the previous owner stored it but if you get a bag organizer for it I think it would be able to.


----------



## bluegirl_123

I’ve noticed that a lot of the leather trim on the sangle has cracks along the edge. Is this normal for Celine bags?


----------



## Sophia

bluegirl_123 said:


> I’ve noticed that a lot of the leather trim on the sangle has cracks along the edge. Is this normal for Celine bags?



This is a very common issue with the Sangle. It happened to all of my Sangle bags also. Doesn't mean your bag is going to fall apart. Just shows that the bag is well worn!


----------



## muggles

Does anyone have the holdall? Any pics or thoughts?


----------



## Sophia

muggles said:


> Does anyone have the holdall? Any pics or thoughts?


Which bag are you referring to? Do you have a pic?


----------



## antreyes03

Luba87 said:


> Very nice!


----------



## muggles

Sophia said:


> Which bag are you referring to? Do you have a pic?


This is the bag I was trying to find info on!


----------



## onceinawhile

Hi does anybody have issue with rough glazing on the sides of their belt? Will the glazing crack...?  Thanks!


----------



## 7theaven

onceinawhile said:


> Hi does anybody have issue with rough glazing on the sides of their belt? Will the glazing crack...?  Thanks!


 
It's normal as that's the lacquering/edge painting. Bring to your local Celine store and have it retouched.


----------



## onceinawhile

7theaven said:


> It's normal as that's the lacquering/edge painting. Bring to your local Celine store and have it retouched.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## miumiu666

Hi ladies 
Does anyone has any suggestions for trying to get rid of scratches on céline smooth calfskin?
I’ve recently purchased a pre-loved edge and some parts are pretty scratched up, I’ve tried buffing with my fingers and it has helped quite a bit but some seem a bit harder to remove. 
Any suggestions?
TIA!
I’ve love my céline bags so much and the edge is so easy to use! Almost more so than my mini luggage and for sure more than the trapeze.


----------



## annieofgreengables

I can’t find anything about this Celine tote.. has anyone seen this before?


----------



## jaskg144

I'm majorly into Phoebe-era Celine again and now looking at buying a Trapeze and Edge bags. Does anyone still get a lot of use out of theirs after all this time?


----------



## coffee2go

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm majorly into Phoebe-era Celine again and now looking at buying a Trapeze and Edge bags. Does anyone still get a lot of use out of theirs after all this time?


Me too, I’m actually eyeing a Celine Edge in black or navy, but haven’t got it yet! Love the understated look of Old Celine bags!


----------



## BlueCherry

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm majorly into Phoebe-era Celine again and now looking at buying a Trapeze and Edge bags. Does anyone still get a lot of use out of theirs after all this time?



Did you ever get a Trapeze?


----------



## jaskg144

BlueCherry said:


> Did you ever get a Trapeze?



I didn't! I tried it on in person and wasn't the biggest fan of how it sat on me. I would still love an Edge though!


----------



## Son.61

You are Right!


----------



## BlueCherry

jasmynh1 said:


> I didn't! I tried it on in person and wasn't the biggest fan of how it sat on me. I would still love an Edge though!



I use mine with the wings in and hand held mostly. Looks quite nice. Edge was/is a great bag.


----------



## faraizar

hi does anyone had issue with chipped logo?


----------



## KateMore

Hello, everyone!
Is there anyone who could help to authenticate or just know how to spot fake shoes?
Or maybe know some trusted serveses?
Wanna get a pair of Old Celine shoes and got no idea if they are fake or not 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## faraizar

KateMore said:


> Hello, everyone!
> Is there anyone who could help to authenticate or just know how to spot fake shoes?
> Or maybe know some trusted serveses?
> Wanna get a pair of Old Celine shoes and got no idea if they are fake or not
> Thanks in advance!


hi i recently got a celine bag authenticated by authenticate4u.com. u can try msg them on fb. they are good! plus a low service fee.


----------



## KateMore

faraizar said:


> hi i recently got a celine bag authenticated by authenticate4u.com. u can try msg them on fb. they are good! plus a low service fee.


Thanks!
Have a beautiful day!


----------



## babybluegirl

Hello! Looking at getting the bigger sized Sangle before it's discontinued.  Are you still loving your Sangles?


----------



## muderizer

Looking to buy Folco Cuir, can't make up my mind black or tan. Any advice?


----------



## trto

muderizer said:


> Looking to buy Folco Cuir, can't make up my mind black or tan. Any advice?


I’ve seen it in person and prefer the tan one, which is why it’s stopping me from getting it. I prefer black all the way but it didn’t look as nice.


----------



## trto

Has anyone tried the new Celine ballet flats? I’ve been trying to find posts and reviews everywhere but no one seems to talk about it.


----------



## BlueCherry

babybluegirl said:


> Hello! Looking at getting the bigger sized Sangle before it's discontinued.  Are you still loving your Sangles?



I loved my smaller size but the strap would not stay on my shoulder. Maybe the bigger (and heavier) size would help with this


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Anyone have the canvas camera bag? Wondering if they still sell it at the store…


----------



## coffee2go

Anyone has any idea whether this Celine Folded Cabas is from Phoebe Philo’s era or is a Hedi Slimane’s design? Can’t find any info on where it was first released…


----------



## amelia.l

Hello everybody, I have a bit of a weird question here..

Would anyone happen to know whether Celine has ever produced the Classic bag with a “Made in italy” stamp (where the letter "i" of "italy" is NOT capitalised) and whether it serves as a confirmation enough to determine that a certain Classic bag is a fake? (coz based on the research i've done, the stamp should read "Made in Italy")

Sorry for posting the question here as I am still a new member who are not allowed to create new threads.
Anyway, thank youu so much for your help!!


----------



## Raspberry

amelia.l said:


> Hello everybody, I have a bit of a weird question here..
> 
> Would anyone happen to know whether Celine has ever produced the Classic bag with a “Made in italy” stamp (where the letter "i" of "italy" is NOT capitalised) and whether it serves as a confirmation enough to determine that a certain Classic bag is a fake? (coz based on the research i've done, the stamp should read "Made in Italy")
> 
> Sorry for posting the question here as I am still a new member who are not allowed to create new threads.
> Anyway, thank youu so much for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329652



In my Box, in addition to a capital ‘I’ the ‘l’ in Italy is noticeable taller than the ‘t’ so I don’t think this is right.


----------



## amelia.l

I see. Thanks a lot for your help! I personally think it's quite odd as well, for the "i" of "italy" to not have been capitalised, as it is the first letter of the name of a country. Just doesn't make sense to me..

Anyway thank youu. I guess I will have to try and ask for a refund then


----------



## Raspberry

amelia.l said:


> I see. Thanks a lot for your help! I personally think it's quite odd as well, for the "i" of "italy" to not have been capitalised, as it is the first letter of the name of a country. Just doesn't make sense to me..
> 
> Anyway thank youu. I guess I will have to try and ask for a refund then



Good luck!!


----------



## poleneceline

Finally perusing the Celine subforums. I got into handbags recently and bought a few Polene bags, but I fell in love with the YSL Small LouLou, the Celine Box, and Celine Triomphe bags. However, for various reasons I'm choosing to not buy them so I'll just live vicariously through all of you. I love looking at Celine designs!


----------



## Jkbaglover

Does anyone know what the next season colors (summer and/or fall) for the triomphe shoulder bags are? Or where I can go to find out? I searched and can't seem to get a good grasp. I am debating whether to get the brown canvas or black leather, or to wait for a seasonal color I may like


----------



## aliox

Thoughts on whether or not the *Medium Triomphe Classic Panier tote in Palm Leaves and Calfskin* is worth purchasing? 
I would love to be able to fit my thin 12 inches x 8 inches laptop in the tote, even if I had to place it sideways or at an angle. 
I'm not sure why the very few used options that I have found are priced higher than the current retail price (some may even be fakes). Does anyone happen to have this tote- would love to know your thoughts!


----------



## jayjaye

Hi all! New member, but have read some pf threads in the past and happy to finally be here. I have a question about whether a particular colourway of the nano luggage exists and when it would have been from (a few searches on google have not turned up anything, unfortunately!) - is there any database of sorts, or would any of y'all knowledgeable folk be able to help me out?


----------



## Monera

I picked up this off-white Mini Luggage from TRR. It had several spots of scuffs and damage but I was able to fix them using leather paint and colorant balm. The pale color was challenging to match because it was hard to tell what the undertone was (wasted a lot of paint trying to get it lol). But I am really happy with the results! I've got it stuffed full now to try to get rid of some creasing in the back. This is the lightest color bag in my collection so far.


----------



## skang

Hi all, I'm looking to buy the Teen Box Bag in red and since my cousin is going to Europe in September, I figured I could she could help me buy it there to save some money (I'm from the US). I went to a Celine store to try it on and the SA there told me there is a limited supply now since they are phasing it out. Are there any European tPFers who know if it would be harder to buy it there vs just buying it now in the US?


----------



## Sophia

skang said:


> Hi all, I'm looking to buy the Teen Box Bag in red and since my cousin is going to Europe in September, I figured I could she could help me buy it there to save some money (I'm from the US). I went to a Celine store to try it on and the SA there told me there is a limited supply now since they are phasing it out. Are there any European tPFers who know if it would be harder to buy it there vs just buying it now in the US?


I heard they have already stopped production on the Box line. Write me on IG - I have some great connects to SAs in Europe. You can find me at: forloveofceline


----------



## skang

Sophia said:


> I heard they have already stopped production on the Box line. Write me on IG - I have some great connects to SAs in Europe. You can find me at: forloveofceline


Thanks! I sent you a DM on IG.


----------



## watermelonpop

Hello! I heard that they are discontinuing the small sangle? If it is sold out on the website does it mean it's gone for good? I contacted the online store email & they just said they would set up a notification for me.


----------



## Sophia

watermelonpop said:


> Hello! I heard that they are discontinuing the small sangle? If it is sold out on the website does it mean it's gone for good? I contacted the online store email & they just said they would set up a notification for me.


They could restock online but the Sangle is also no longer in production!


----------



## watermelonpop

Oh I had no idea!  Thanks for the info


----------



## livinginnw

Anyone know which color this nano was called in the 2019 Summer Collection? I’ve seen something similar labeled rose and also watermelon. I can’t seem to locate the pink shades names : Pink Nano Luggage TheRealReal


----------



## phoebeyou00

thoughts on the alphabet necklace??


----------



## Sophia

phoebeyou00 said:


> thoughts on the alphabet necklace??


old or new celine?


----------



## supersleec

I thought I’d ask in this thread too, since it’s a bit more active! Would you all go for the white or brown canvas for the Ava?


----------



## Sophia

supersleec said:


> I thought I’d ask in this thread too, since it’s a bit more active! Would you all go for the white or brown canvas for the Ava?
> 
> View attachment 5605693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605696


Brown!


----------



## poleneceline

supersleec said:


> I thought I’d ask in this thread too, since it’s a bit more active! Would you all go for the white or brown canvas for the Ava?
> 
> View attachment 5605693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605696


Get both lol.


----------



## poleneceline

I want to buy Celine bags too, can I get some enabling and encouragement so I finally push the buy button? I've been thinking about it for months.


----------



## Sophia

poleneinblack said:


> I want to buy Celine bags too, can I get some enabling and encouragement so I finally push the buy button? I've been thinking about it for months.


What bags are you looking to buy?


----------



## supersleec

poleneinblack said:


> Get both lol.


I wish I could afford both, but my personal rule is just 1 bag per year and 1 per style haha. It’s tempting though!!


----------



## poleneceline

Sophia said:


> What bags are you looking to buy?


The Ava and Romy. I thought about the ava for a while so I'm sure about that one. But the Romy seems to be soft so I'm worried about wear and tear.


----------



## Sophia

poleneinblack said:


> The Ava and Romy. I thought about the ava for a while so I'm sure about that one. But the Romy seems to be soft so I'm worried about wear and tear.


I actually prefer the Romy simply because I prefer leather to canvas. I love how smooth leathers age! But I totally get it if you’re looking for a more heavy duty canvas bag too


----------



## clemvccn

supersleec said:


> I thought I’d ask in this thread too, since it’s a bit more active! Would you all go for the white or brown canvas for the Ava?
> 
> View attachment 5605693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605696


Brown! I have it and love it.


----------



## poleneceline

Sophia said:


> I actually prefer the Romy simply because I prefer leather to canvas. I love how smooth leathers age! But I totally get it if you’re looking for a more heavy duty canvas bag too



Celine has a hold on my soul, and I've been angsting for weeks about the Ava and Romy (and the Box Bag and Triomphe Bag before that!) but my problem with the Romy is also that it might overwhelm my frame. I'm only 5 ft, and a surprising number of bags just look like they're weighing me down. I will try on the Romy in the future but I think I will stick to the Ava. 

I don't mind smooth leathers aging and showing a little wear and tear over time, that's part of the charm of using it. But it's also a very expensive bag that is designed with a very casual style to it, and I don't know if I can use a three thousand dollar bag so casually.


----------



## supersleec

poleneinblack said:


> Celine has a hold on my soul, and I've been angsting for weeks about the Ava and Romy (and the Box Bag and Triomphe Bag before that!) but my problem with the Romy is also that it might overwhelm my frame. I'm only 5 ft, and a surprising number of bags just look like they're weighing me down. I will try on the Romy in the future but I think I will stick to the Ava.
> 
> I don't mind smooth leathers aging and showing a little wear and tear over time, that's part of the charm of using it. But it's also a very expensive bag that is designed with a very casual style to it, and I don't know if I can use a three thousand dollar bag so casually.


Which Ava are you looking to get?


----------



## poleneceline

Y'all might be the only people who will understand my agonizing so I'm just going to talk about it here. I've considered quite a few Celine handbags and I've come up with a list of pros/cons for each to help me narrow down which bag to actually get. I would appreciate if anyone has feedback for me on these. This is just for fun! Hopefully I will get to try these bags on soon.

Quick backstory: I tried on the canvas Ava bags months ago and I really liked them. That really kick started a strong interest in Celine. I wasn't sure about getting the Ava though because it would be my first expensive bag, but then I started considering other Celine designs as well. A lot of my internal conflict was about my doubts regarding the Romy or other designs. At this time I've decided to just get the Ava and that seems to have made my internal conflicts go away but who knows what will happen in the future?

Celine Box Bag and Celine Triomphe bag
Pros:
-Classic style
-messenger style
-very professional
-minimalist
-love both designs

Cons:
- flap bags
- fussy clasp
- smooth leather easily scratchable
- expensive
- Doesn't carry a lot but will look big on me
- Too formal, doesn't go with casual outfits as much.
- Too boxy or rectangular. Doesn't help my body shape or can be overwhelming.
- Box bag has sharp parts on the strap.
- Celine box has bad resale value
- tried them on before and didn't like how they looked on me

Celine Romy
Pros:
-Gorgeous design
-slouchy look
-very casual and minimalist
-cool vibe
- less popular bag, which can be good and bad thing
- Totally different from what I already have in my collection

Cons:
- Expensive
- Too casual for formal events
- Easily damaged leather
- Doesn't hold much without compromising the slouchy shape and then turning into a pencil case.
- might look big on me
- white color might have color transfer or show wear/tear quickly
- not sure about resale value

Celine Ava
Pros:
- Affordable compared to the other Celine bags
- Canvas so its durable
- Cuter and more structured
- Always looks good
- Can go with casual and formal wear
- won't overwhelm my frame
- Totally different from what I already have in my collection
- very popular in asia

Cons:
- small bag but that can also be a good thing
- very popular in asia


----------



## poleneceline

supersleec said:


> Which Ava are you looking to get?


The canvas Triomphe one. Same as you! We can be twins lol.


----------



## poleneceline

supersleec said:


> I wish I could afford both, but my personal rule is just 1 bag per year and 1 per style haha. It’s tempting though!!


I am trying to be very strict with the styles I get, so if I like something a lot and I want to get different colors, I will consider it. Before I wanted to only stick to black. I tried on both like you did and I definitely want both.


----------



## StellaA

I just purchased a teen classic in camel calfskin and noticed the leather listed was not 100% calfskin (only the trimming is) and the lining is not lambskin as advertised. Anyone have any idea what CO, PU, PV, and PC are?


----------



## clemvccn

StellaA said:


> I just purchased a teen classic in camel calfskin and noticed the leather listed was not 100% calfskin (only the trimming is) and the lining is not lambskin as advertised. Anyone have any idea what CO, PU, PV, and PC are?
> 
> View attachment 5608478


That’s weird, looks like they gave you the wrong card. I have a canvas folco bag and the card/materials are the same as the ones here.
The last box I bought (February of this year) was 100% calfskin.


----------



## runyogarun

Hi all, 

I am new to Celine and went into the store recently to try on some bags. 

Can anyone tell me if Celine’s smooth calfskin is durable or prone to scratches / water stains?  I am considering the teen 16 bucket in tan or the small bucket triomphe in nude.  

Anything I should be wary of with either bag?  

Thanks in advance! 
​


----------



## clemvccn

runyogarun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to Celine and went into the store recently to try on some bags.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if Celine’s smooth calfskin is durable or prone to scratches / water stains?  I am considering the teen 16 bucket in tan or the small bucket triomphe in nude.
> 
> Anything I should be wary of with either bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ​


Hi,
I have 2 Celine bags in smooth calfskin and no issue so far. One of them is the triomphe bag in black smooth calfskin, I bought it last December and wear it a lot, still no scratch or stain (I clean it once a month with a leather lotion/conditionner, and it usually rains quite a bit where I live). I'm cautious with my bags but not over protective either so you should be fine!
Let me know if you want to see pictures of the leather!


----------



## coffee2go

Does anyone know if Celine offer a spa service for their bags? I have some tarnishing on the hardware I’d like to know they could fix or not


----------



## Sophia

coffee2go said:


> Does anyone know if Celine offer a spa service for their bags? I have some tarnishing on the hardware I’d like to know they could fix or not


If purchased directly from Celine - they do offer complimentary spa service - which usually consists of cleaning and conditioning of leather. I've sent some bags in and they did clean up the hardware also.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Hi Celiners!

Can you help me understand the nano luggage leather options, please?

It seems to me that the nano luggage comes in smooth leather/lined in smooth leather, drummed leather/lined in suede, and goatskin/lined in fabric. Is that correct?

I am looking at a bag that looks like goat leather lined in fabric, but the seller says it is smooth lined in suede. I am very confused! I am hoping to find a smooth/smooth, but would settle for a goat/whatever...I think.

I posed photos at Identify this Celine, but thought i'd ask my broader question here.

I've only purchased a Celine once, it was an adorable yellow nano luggage (drummed/suede), but it turned out to be a fake so I returned it. I'm trying not to get taken again.

Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Hi Celiners!
> 
> Can you help me understand the nano luggage leather options, please?
> 
> It seems to me that the nano luggage comes in smooth leather/lined in smooth leather, drummed leather/lined in suede, and goatskin/lined in fabric. Is that correct?
> 
> I am looking at a bag that looks like goat leather lined in fabric, but the seller says it is smooth lined in suede. I am very confused! I am hoping to find a smooth/smooth, but would settle for a goat/whatever...I think.
> 
> I posed photos at Identify this Celine, but thought i'd ask my broader question here.
> 
> I've only purchased a Celine once, it was an adorable yellow nano luggage (drummed/suede), but it turned out to be a fake so I returned it. I'm trying not to get taken again.
> 
> Thanks!


Sometimes buyers are unsure of the terminology when it comes to leathers. Over the years - many goatskin nanos were lined in smooth lambskin. It just depends on the specific bag you are looking at. Feel free to PM me the bag in question and I can authenticate and take a look at it for you!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Thank you Sophia!!

I am driving and will be for a bit (taking care of my mom).

I just posted pictures at   identify this Celine. Would you mind taking a look at those photos and see what you think?


----------



## Sophia

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Thank you Sophia!!
> 
> I am driving and will be for a bit (taking care of my mom).
> 
> I just posted pictures at   identify this Celine. Would you mind taking a look at those photos and see what you think?


Hmm don't seem to see your post in that thread. Anyways, PM me when you get a chance and I'll take a look for you dear!


----------



## runyogarun

clemvccn said:


> Hi,
> I have 2 Celine bags in smooth calfskin and no issue so far. One of them is the triomphe bag in black smooth calfskin, I bought it last December and wear it a lot, still no scratch or stain (I clean it once a month with a leather lotion/conditionner, and it usually rains quite a bit where I live). I'm cautious with my bags but not over protective either so you should be fine!
> Let me know if you want to see pictures of the leather!


I wanted to thank you for replying earlier.  After sleeping on it for a while, I did buy the teen 16 bucket in the tan color.  It’s perfect for me and I can’t wait to start wearing it.  

It rains a lot where I live — our rainy season lasts about half the year.  I assume I can apply a water repellent like Apple Garde?


----------



## clemvccn

runyogarun said:


> I wanted to thank you for replying earlier.  After sleeping on it for a while, I did buy the teen 16 bucket in the tan color.  It’s perfect for me and I can’t wait to start wearing it.
> 
> It rains a lot where I live — our rainy season lasts about half the year.  I assume I can apply a water repellent like Apple Garde?


Congrats on your new bag! I didn't use water repellent on my bags. It has rained on them and just a quick wipe does the job (+conditionner if there are like little whitish streaks on it) but that's it.


----------



## Princessfuzz

I need an opinion on which Celine bag to get. It's between Triomphe shoulder bag in triomphe, or the small boston bag. I wanted a bag that is good for everyday, like for errands, or going out casually.

My collection right now consists of Loewe small puzzle in black, Gucci dionysus woc in the supreme print, and Celine medium ava back in tan.

I like the Gucci for casual, but the chain, I think, is a bit much, and the woc is a bit to small for my lv key chle and phone. Which should get based on everything?


----------



## luxpop

Sophia said:


> If purchased directly from Celine - they do offer complimentary spa service - which usually consists of cleaning and conditioning of leather. I've sent some bags in and they did clean up the hardware also.


If you did not purchase directly from Celine, do they still offer the spa service but you have to pay or is it not offered at all? I purchased a 16 pre-loved and have the same issue with hardware tarnishing and a loose stitch.


----------



## Sophia

luxpop said:


> If you did not purchase directly from Celine, do they still offer the spa service but you have to pay or is it not offered at all? I purchased a 16 pre-loved and have the same issue with hardware tarnishing and a loose stitch.


This depends solely on your relationship with the SA. I've sent in bags for complimentary spa that I purchased second hand, but I also have extensive purchase history at Celine for years. I've had friends who purchased second hand and walked in to the boutique and the SA who assisted her at the time did take the bag for spa service also.


----------



## abacuo

Sophia said:


> This depends solely on your relationship with the SA. I've sent in bags for complimentary spa that I purchased second hand, but I also have extensive purchase history at Celine for years. I've had friends who purchased second hand and walked in to the boutique and the SA who assisted her at the time did take the bag for spa service also.


@Sophia have you continued to purchase any of the new designs of the past few years? If so have you noticed any decline in quality or significant differences from pre-2019 collections? Would be curious to hear your perspective. I am considering purchasing a triomphe bag. Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

1q2w3e said:


> @Sophia have you continued to purchase any of the new designs of the past few years? If so have you noticed any decline in quality or significant differences from pre-2019 collections? Would be curious to hear your perspective. I am considering purchasing a triomphe bag. Thank you!


I have purchased solely because I've loved my SAs at Celine for many years now. I have a Triomphe in Natural Calfskin along with a few other of Hedi's bags. IMHO, there is a huge difference in the sourcing and treatment of leather used on the bags now. Even my SAs have noticed the change. It doesn't necessarily mean bad quality - the truth is just that the bags from new Celine are produced in way larger quantities than Phoebe's - explaining the change and shift in quality of leathers.


----------



## abacuo

Sophia said:


> I have purchased solely because I've loved my SAs at Celine for many years now. I have a Triomphe in Natural Calfskin along with a few other of Hedi's bags. IMHO, there is a huge difference in the sourcing and treatment of leather used on the bags now. Even my SAs have noticed the change. It doesn't necessarily mean bad quality - the truth is just that the bags from new Celine are produced in way larger quantities than Phoebe's - explaining the change and shift in quality of leathers.


Interesting! I have been wondering about the leather on the triomphe bags and if it is as sturdy as with the classic box from Phoebe’s era. I am concerned about having to baby the bag but I am usually careful anyway. Thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sophia said:


> I have purchased solely because I've loved my SAs at Celine for many years now. I have a Triomphe in Natural Calfskin along with a few other of Hedi's bags. IMHO, there is a huge difference in the sourcing and treatment of leather used on the bags now. Even my SAs have noticed the change. It doesn't necessarily mean bad quality - the truth is just that the bags from new Celine are produced in way larger quantities than Phoebe's - explaining the change and shift in quality of leathers.



I’m glad my beloved SA left just after Phoebe because I’d often buy for the same reason


----------



## Ashalee654

supersleec said:


> I thought I’d ask in this thread too, since it’s a bit more active! Would you all go for the white or brown canvas for the Ava?
> 
> View attachment 5605693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605696


I love both but I’m leaning towards white, love the contrast to your all black look


----------



## Ashalee654

Hi Celine Lovers, 
Any thoughts on the Celine Couffin? Is it practical with such a small base? I love the look though


----------



## ntshstrk

Hi guys, does anyone know how accurate the store availability feature is on the Celine website? I’ve finally decided to pull the trigger on the Triomphe Chain Shoulder Bag in Black Calfskin and it doesn’t seem to be available in _any _Celine store. I haven’t had the chance to call the only one near me because I’ve been traveling so much, and I have an hour window on Veterans Day to finally pick one up. Online isn’t available either so I’m assuming it’s sold out everywhere, so I’m just holding out hope that somehow the website is wrong and my nearest store has it. I don’t have an SA as this would be my first Celine purchase, so I don’t have any direct contacts.


----------



## this_the_entree

Hi all - I am on a serious hunt for the phoebe philo Celine collection from 2015, specifically the zipped hobo with the front pocket from their 2015 resort collection. Might anyone have any leads? Where to look besides the real real, Vestiaire, Rebag etc? Any vintage stores in London or Paris that carry a lot of old Celine? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sophia

this_the_entree said:


> Hi all - I am on a serious hunt for the phoebe philo Celine collection from 2015, specifically the zipped hobo with the front pocket from their 2015 resort collection. Might anyone have any leads? Where to look besides the real real, Vestiaire, Rebag etc? Any vintage stores in London or Paris that carry a lot of old Celine? Thanks in advance!


will PM you


----------



## supersleec

Hi everyone, meet *her*. She’s white and glorious and fresh! Thank you all for your opinions, I really appreciate it!


----------



## milktoast

Wondering if anyone own this and have any insights about the Small Drawstring bag in Triomphe Canvas? I haven't seen many reviews about it and it's super cute! 

With the link from Celine's website - https://www.celine.com/en-ca/celine...omphe-canvas-and-calfskin-191142BZJ.04LU.html


----------



## purplehibiscus

Hi guys! What are your thoughts on this gorgeous new light pink color in the nano luggage? https://www.celine.com/en-us/celine...e-bag-in-drummed-calfskin-189243DRU.24OU.html

I'm falling head over heels, but at the same time am worried about color transfer on a bag so light and am thinking it may be too similar to the medium Lady Dior in powder pink, which I do already own. Is it worth the purchase?


----------



## IntheOcean

Merry Christmas all you Céline lovers!  @Sophia, thank you for all the years you've been authenticating Celine, many of us wouldn't be having any of those gorgeous bags if it weren't for your help & expertise. Cheers!


----------



## Sophia

IntheOcean said:


> Merry Christmas all you Céline lovers!  @Sophia, thank you for all the years you've been authenticating Celine, many of us wouldn't be having any of those gorgeous bags if it weren't for your help & expertise. Cheers!


Merry merry Christmas to you all - happy to help you guys always!


----------

